# DEUTSCHLAND UBER ALLES IN DER WELT



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello football fans.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The thread has been purged


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Less spam and better discussion would be preferred at this point. 

I think?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The thread has been purged


think of all the good the purge does


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



MrMister said:


> Less spam and better discussion would be preferred at this point.
> 
> I think?


Good luck with that one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Cannot wait for Saturday to kick this off... so many non perennial powerhouses actually have a chance to make this next round something to remember. There are only two really surefire bets in this round... it would take a miracle for one QF not to be France/Germnay. But aside from that you can definitely see how Holland, Brazil, or Argentina could falter against the competition. Switzerland has some bite in their attack and Argentina is a one man team right now, Mexico could be a sleeper threat, and Chile has looked better overall than Brazil for me. 

From the other thread:

*Chile* v Brazil
*Colombia* v Uruguay
*France* v Nigeria
*Germany* v Algeria
*Holland* v Mexico
*Greece* v Costa Rica 
*Switzerland* v Argentina
*USA* v Belgium... though I have reservations given Altidore and that midfield. This is a pure tossup to me right now.

Id' have the winner of France/Germany and Holland in the finals right now, but we'll see what teams step up in this round and who crumbles. Who knows, maybe Algeria get revenge after 32 years on Germany. It's been one of those World Cups.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Expecting great matches in this new stage, for me i expect great games in Holland vs Mexico, Belgium vs USA and France vs Nigeria


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This thread needs a Poll as well of the 16 teams playing on the KO stage. 
I will vote for Brazil. Brazil has to win in their home. :neymar


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro3Oa074NTI

Lovely gesture from Samaras.


Really hope Greece go through to the last 8 now instead of Costa Rica


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mainboy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro3Oa074NTI
> 
> Lovely gesture from Samaras.
> 
> ...


A lovely gesture from Samaras doesn't change the fact that he is, as a forward, fundamentally shit. Greece are a team who like to play on the counter (however rare a counter attack may be), but he ensures that very few of their counters come to anything. I'm pretty sure he would just be a squad filler were it not for Mitroglou's injury problems during the season.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Cant wait to the match against the swiss to see messi the GOAT making his magic once again :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Some tasty fixtures in the KO Round. I am looking forward to Chile/Brazil. Not saying its going to happen, but I can really see Brazil getting a surprise early elimination. They weren't impressive against Croatia (a wonky pen call gave it to them). Did stuff Cameroon, although I really think Cameroon were the WOAT side in the World Cup, especially defensively. Colombia on a tear, I expect them to beat Uruguay. Suarez-less Uruguay will struggle. Nice to see Jackson Martinez find his scoring boots. Also, JAMES. I expect Germany to comfortably beat Algeria. Hopefully Mueller scores, and Klose breaks the World Cup record. 

I also see France struggling in the tournament. They were flattered by two not so great sides (lets not forget Honduras with a man down), and were flat against a decent Ecuadorian side (and still couldn't score when they went a man down). Probably won't happen against Nigeria, but they'll get shown up. Fuck, I really hope Greece don't get through Costa Rica. Costa Rica: the little engine who could, has been a really nice story. It'd be massive if they made it to the quarterfinals. Would be nice for CONCACAF teams to do well. I think the Dutch will beat Mexico, but it will be a close one. Argentina's defense is filled with lunatics and they like France, would get shown up by a good attacking force. Not sure if that force is the Swiss though, although I wouldn't mind see Shaqiri knock a goal or two past them.

U.S. won't beat Belgium I don't think. This doesn't make me any less of a nationalist like some of the GREEKS in this thread might think. Its just realistic. Our attacking presence is minimal. We've been woeful trying to create a proper counterattack. DOZY is the WOAT in the Premier League, but a strong target up front who can at least attempt to hold the ball is what we need, and who knows if he will be fit. U.S. may be able to get through Belgium, but I think Belgium will narrowly edge it, probably 2-1. I expect their star players like Hazard and such to kick it into gear. Lukaku goal probably incoming.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Round of 16:
Brazil 2-1 Chile
Colombia 2-0 Uruguay
France 2-0 Nigeria
Germany 4-1 Algeria
Netherlands 3-1 Mexico
Costa Rica 2-1 Greece
Argentina 1-0 Switzerland
Belgium 2-1 USA

Quarter-Finals:
Brazil 1-2 Colombia
France 1-3 Germany
Netherlands 2-0 Costa Rica
Argentina 1-0 Belgium

Semi-Finals:
Colombia 1-2 Germany
Netherlands 1-1 Argentina aet (Netherlands win on PKs)

3rd Place Playoff:
Colombia 1-3 Argentina

Final:
Germany 2-1 Netherlands aet


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm going to make a post in here before all of the awful garbagemen ruin it (again).

I'm very much looking forward to the Holland/Mexico game, where the two best tacticians of the tournament (so far imo) will be dueling in Herrera and LVG. I called it in the premium WC thread at the start of the tournament, but the 3-5-2/5-3-2 used by Holland, Mexico, Costa Rica and Chile has easily been the most successful formation of the tournament due to the lack of outside forwards (read natural touch line hugging by-line seeking wingers) in the modern game and the greater need to keep the ball and cover midfield ground with less effort per man in these often humid and tormentingly hot conditions. Despite Sabella's awful attempts to make it work (also blame the midfield for not involving the wing backs in the first half vs Bosnia for that) it has proven to be the most successful system. So much like the Chile/Holland game, Mexico/Holland should produce a strong midfield battle with lots of high pressing, although again the passing might suffer for it with both teams essentially looking to cancel each other out.

In terms of individual personnel Marquez has been a lynch pin in the Mexican defence and has been fantasticlly composed when bringing the ball out from the back, but Robben has the pace and energy to press Marquez hard for the ball before completely turning him if he or his Dutch team mates can regain possession and create quick counter attacks. Meanwhile the Dutch defence is far stronger than anything that Mexico encountered in group A, so I do worry for them in terms of how Dos Santos (disappears for large parts of games) and Peralta will manage when given rare opportunities and spaces. If anything it might be a good time for Herrera to start Hernandez who will exploit the Dutch defence with his pace and movement if they press too high, whereas Dos Santos prefers to play in front of defences with the ball at his feet, which is something that a solid back five should be able to cope with all day long. Then again LVG did go quite defensive against Chile so it's possible that someone like Hernandez wouldn't be afforded that space, although Chile are very much a rich man's version of Mexico so I would expect the Dutch wing backs to play more progressively against the lesser Mexicans.

All in all it's a game that has really piqued my interest in a tactical sense and I get the sense that it would be a defining moment for Miguel Herrera if he were to outwit LVG, while it would also be a break through moment for Mexican football and Mexican fitba fans after they've suffered several second round exits over the past two decades.

Which game is everyone else looking forward to the most and why?





















That was my attempt to start the thread in a good and meaningful manner (like with the last thread before the tournament started). Now it's up to the rest of you to make this thread worthwhile.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Andre said:


> I'm going to make a post in here before all of the awful garbagemen ruin it (again).
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to the Holland/Mexico game, where the two best tacticians of the tournament (so far imo) will be dueling in Herrera and LVG. I called it in the premium WC thread at the start of the tournament, but the 3-5-2/5-3-2 used by Holland, Mexico, Costa Rica and Chile has easily been the most successful formation of the tournament due to the lack of outside forwards (read natural touch line hugging by-line seeking wingers) in the modern game and the greater need to keep the ball and cover midfield ground with less effort per man in these often humid and tormentingly hot conditions. Despite Sabella's awful attempts to make it work (also blame the midfield for not involving the wing backs in the first half vs Bosnia for that) it has proven to be the most successful system. So much like the Chile/Holland game, Mexico/Holland should produce a strong midfield battle with lots of high pressing, although again the passing might suffer for it with both teams essentially looking to cancel each other out.
> 
> ...



Amazing post, Hollland no doubt will be the hardest match for Mexico (even if we beat Holland), Mexico defense heart is Rafael Marquez, because as shown in friendly matches, Mexico cant play a 3-5-2, if they dont have Marquez reading of the play and amazing location skills, Mexico's lunge Vazquez wont play against holland, but Salcido is a former Eredivise champion, and has tons of experience, and most of all know the Dutch football, i also think that Hernandez should start along with peralta since they looked good together against Croatia, Fortaleza will be HOT!, lets see if Holland players, can keep Mexico's pace (for me one of Mexico main weapons against Holland is our team stamina, one of the best teams physically in this WC no doubt), Holland has a well balanced team, and world class strikers, hope that Ochoa have another GOAT performance


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Really looking forward to the next stage. Hoping mexico can pull off a massive shock. Also I think the swiss may shock argentina

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

In terms of excitement and end to end football? I'm going with Chile/Brazil. But I'm most excited for Argentina/Switzerland because I believe the reliance on Messi will be the downfall of an Argentina side that couldn't contain Nigeria... I think the Swiss are better than Nigeria and will exploit the rather poor defense of Argentina. Who knew the Swiss would actually have an attack with some teeth though... used to a more reserved style of play from them.

I think the potential quarter finals are where the real gems are going to start shining through though. Unless we have a shocker out of nowhere in the France/Germany games.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



kimino said:


> Amazing post, Hollland no doubt will be the hardest match for Mexico (even if we beat Holland), Mexico defense heart is Rafael Marquez, because as shown in friendly matches, Mexico cant play a 3-5-2, if they dont have Marquez reading of the play and amazing location skills, Mexico's lunge Vazquez wont play against holland, but Salcido is a former Eredivise champion, and has tons of experience, and most of all know the Dutch football, i also think that Hernandez should start along with peralta since they looked good together against Croatia, Fortaleza will be HOT!, lets see if Holland players, can keep Mexico's pace (for me one of Mexico main weapons against Holland is our team stamina, one of the best teams physically in this WC no doubt), Holland has a well balanced team, and world class strikers, hope that Ochoa have another GOAT performance


I'm very much expecting Robben to exploit the spaces that the Mexican wing backs leave behind, especially if he's once again given what was essentially a free role against Spain. That could also pose a problem for Layun and Aguilar who might need to pay closer attention to Robben, rather than looking to create good moves and crosses from out wide. That in turn would give Mexico less of a presence in midfield and with that would be fewer passing options, which is something that could pose a huge problem seeing as their composed short passing build up play has been built on generally always having an extra man available in midfield (although the Mexicans have some damn fine composure on the ball).

Despite that I do wonder how Robben will fair against a natural trio of centre backs (unlike Chile), especially when popping up on the right and trying to cut in. A player of similar quality but with the ability to use both feet should be able to kill a 3-5-2, so I think Mexico should focus on forcing Robben and the rest of the Dutch team to the left hand side (Robben's right) where they won't be able to use that space so well.

I take it you're a Mexican... and I think for that game I'll become one too! While I do greatly admire LVG and his Dutch side I really want Mexico to win because I've fallen in love with Mexico's style of passing play, while Herrera has been one hell of a character and a tactician all tournament long.

*EDIT:*



Kabraxal said:


> In terms of excitement and end to end football? I'm going with Chile/Brazil. But I'm most excited for Argentina/Switzerland because I believe the reliance on Messi will be the downfall of an Argentina side that couldn't contain Nigeria... I think the Swiss are better than Nigeria and will exploit the rather poor defense of Argentina. Who knew the Swiss would actually have an attack with some teeth though... used to a more reserved style of play from them.
> 
> I think the potential quarter finals are where the real gems are going to start shining through though. Unless we have a shocker out of nowhere in the France/Germany games.


That's a fair point about the Argentine defence, but if Di Maria, Higuain and Aguero (especially him) can pull it together then I'd expect Argentina to go in dry on that piss poor Swiss defence that includes utter cloggers such as Djorou and Senderos. If those Argentine lads can make intelligent runs to create space for Messi then it could be absolute annihilation. The Swiss have only really encountered one good attacking force in this tournament so far (France) and were given an utter roasting. It's pointless judging the Swiss defence against the likes of Honduras (little ambition other than to clog away) and Ecuador who were one dimensional with Valencia's aerial domination being something that the Swiss defence were more capable of dealing with than Argentina's mass armada of dribbling freaks.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Andre said:


> I'm very much expecting Robben to exploit the spaces that the Mexican wing backs leave behind, especially if he's once again given what was essentially a free role against Spain. That could also pose a problem for Layun and Aguilar who might need to pay closer attention to Robben, rather than looking to create good moves and crosses from out wide. That in turn would give Mexico less of a presence in midfield and with that would be fewer passing options, which is something that could pose a huge problem seeing as their composed short passing build up play has been built on generally always having an extra man available in midfield (although the Mexicans have some damn fine composure on the ball).
> 
> Despite that I do wonder how Robben will fair against a natural trio of centre backs (unlike Chile), especially when (popping up on the right and trying to cut in. A player of similar quality but with the ability to use both feet should be able to kill a 3-5-2, so I think Mexico should focus on forcing Robben and the rest of the Dutch team to the left hand side (Robben's right) where they won't be able to use that space so well.
> 
> ...



I think this can be the essence of the 1st half in that match, i dont think LVG will change their team formation, neither will do Herrera but, i wonder if Herrera start Hernandez, they can focus on defending and try jumping midfield to have fast paced Hernandez run to long passes, still if i were Herrera i would try to put all my money in the 1st half, strong pressure from all players, trying to score in the 1st half and then, try to control more the ball and have a match similar to Croatia, it wont be easy tough, also have you noticed Herrera's tactic on corners and free kicks?, if you analize Herrera (midfielder hector herrera) and Marquez, at the scene of Marquez goal against Croatia, you can tell they're doing amazing stuff at practices, to have advantage with that. Wonder if LVG kow this and if he mind it at all


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Andre said:


> I'm very much expecting Robben to exploit the spaces that the Mexican wing backs leave behind, especially if he's once again given what was essentially a free role against Spain. That could also pose a problem for Layun and Aguilar who might need to pay closer attention to Robben, rather than looking to create good moves and crosses from out wide. That in turn would give Mexico less of a presence in midfield and with that would be fewer passing options, which is something that could pose a huge problem seeing as their composed short passing build up play has been built on generally always having an extra man available in midfield (although the Mexicans have some damn fine composure on the ball).
> 
> Despite that I do wonder how Robben will fair against a natural trio of centre backs (unlike Chile), especially when (popping up on the right and trying to cut in. A player of similar quality but with the ability to use both feet should be able to kill a 3-5-2, so I think Mexico should focus on forcing Robben and the rest of the Dutch team to the left hand side (Robben's right) where they won't be able to use that space so well.
> 
> ...


I think it really hinges on Di Maria... they looked better than they had with him actually making moves and plays to take a few bodies from Messi. Still, they will have to have a third teammate really step up in attack, and Higuaina/Aguero just haven't looked all that great so far and there seems to be an attitude problem between the coach and Lavezzi. They need all the pressure off of Messi so he has space to make something happen for himself and possibly feeding it right back to assist. If they play like they did against Nigeria Shaqiri will have a field day with the defense. 3 goals would not be enough to beat the Swiss so Argentina better hope the other players show up to help Messi. Argentina just can't expect him to keep making the runs through several bodies and manage the perfect goal like he did in that Iran game. 

Granted... the Swiss will have to rely just as heavily on Shaqiri if they really hope to match Argentina goal for goal. It used to be the Swiss had a semblance of defense, but thankfully the lack of that has forced them to play less like Greece and actually press up the pitch. We could have a lot of dazzling goals in this game... usually don't like that personally but in this case something about a slug fest has me pumped.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I r in the 2rd thread


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



kimino said:


> I think this can be the essence of the 1st half in that match, i dont think LVG will change their team formation, neither will do Herrera but, i wonder if Herrera start Hernandez, they can focus on defending and try jumping midfield to have fast paced Hernandez run to long passes, still if i were Herrera i would try to put all my money in the 1st half, strong pressure from all players, trying to score in the 1st half and then, try to control more the ball and have a match similar to Croatia, it wont be easy tough, also have you noticed Herrera's tactic on corners and free kicks?, if you analize Herrera (midfielder hector herrera) and Marquez, at the scene of Marquez goal against Croatia, you can tell they're doing amazing stuff at practices, to have advantage with that. Wonder if LVG kow this and if he mind it at all


The long (but accurate) ball to Hernandez would definitely be a deadly weapon against that potentially high pressing Holland defence if Javier can time his runs to usual perfection. It's a tactic that won't work if the opposition defence is tightly drilled in terms of holding a line while the attacking players mistime their runs, that wasn't ever anymore evident than in the Costa Rica/Italy game where that same continuous out ball from Pirlo was ineffective time and time again because the runs from the likes of Balotelli were poor, but Hernandez is someone whose strengths lie in making good off the ball runs in behind and in the box, while Mexico have a bunch of players who can play a sharp direct pass after pressing hard to win the ball back. So yes I think Herrera going with a defensive approach and drawing the Dutch out in order to create space for Hernandez could be highly effective.

Yeah, Mexico have been fantastic on attacking set pieces all tournament long. Even in the first game the movement of other players to create free space for Dos Santos (two goals wrongly disallowed for offside) was very noticeable. For me that's Mexico's best chance of scoring outside of the hypothetical Hernandez tactic, because despite having some good technical players who are comfortable in possession Mexico do look a little bit blunt in the final third at times in open play. 

However I haven't been quite as impressed by Mexico when they've had to defend set pieces, with a lot of scrambly defensive work being implemented to get them out of a bind on a few occasions, while Ochoa had to stand up strong against Brazil a couple of times when opposition players were given a free run in the box. So while I've been really impressed by Mexico's defensive set up during open play, there have been signs of weakness when defending set pieces. This is something that could be exploited by LVG and I would definitely cheer if Leroy Fer (who plays for my team Norwich) was able to play and score despite the fact that I want Mexico to win, but Lerra is injured so I shouldn't have any conflicted emotions :side:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think Messi will take Argentina through against Switzerland. They're - somehow - an absolute horror show at the back with Lichtsteiner caught half way up the pitch most of the game leaving HUGE gaps down Argentina's left. Messi should just sit in around there and wait for the ball and exploit it like Benzema done with absolute ease. Shame, because Switzerland have played some nice football going forward, and Drmic looked far better in the last game.

Costa Rica/Greece should be sensational. Think Greece will be too rigid for COsta Rica though. Manolas to don it again.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm a little bit confident in the match with Brasil. 

Much of the match depends at least of what is doing Brasil on the middle if Pualinho plays instead of Fernandinho i like our chances more. 

Defense need to mantain the focus, specially on the aerial game. If we can mantain the pressure similar at what Croatia did at the start fo their game with Brasil we have a great shot at wining for moren than one goal. Vargas also need to wake the fuck up, outside of the Spain game he has been pretty underwelming


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I have to second the Holland/Mexico mention(s) for most interesting match. This is the one match I am most excited about as a neutral because it should be a good and tight game because both teams got it locked down on attack and defense. Ochoa has been fantastic but will he keep it up with performances like the one against Brazil when Robben and RVP are his opponent? That's the most interesting part of it, but due to a superior combination of attackers, I expect Holland to go through in a close game with a 2-1 score or something like that.

Other than that, I'm obviously looking forward to Germany vs Algeria simply because the former is my #1 national team and I always follow them. The rest I will watch casually because they could go either way, although I would celebrate an upset by Chile.

As much as I'd love to see Switzerland beat Argentina, I don't think that'll happen because the Swiss have a pretty weak defense that may get annihilated by Messi and co.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> I think it really hinges on Di Maria... they looked better than they had with him actually making moves and plays to take a few bodies from Messi. Still, they will have to have a third teammate really step up in attack, and Higuaina/Aguero just haven't looked all that great so far and there seems to be an attitude problem between the coach and Lavezzi. They need all the pressure off of Messi so he has space to make something happen for himself and possibly feeding it right back to assist. If they play like they did against Nigeria Shaqiri will have a field day with the defense. 3 goals would not be enough to beat the Swiss so Argentina better hope the other players show up to help Messi. Argentina just can't expect him to keep making the runs through several bodies and manage the perfect goal like he did in that Iran game.
> 
> Granted... the Swiss will have to rely just as heavily on Shaqiri if they really hope to match Argentina goal for goal. It used to be the Swiss had a semblance of defense, but thankfully the lack of that has forced them to play less like Greece and actually press up the pitch. We could have a lot of dazzling goals in this game... usually don't like that personally but in this case something about a slug fest has me pumped.


Di Maria did at least step up his performance a little bit against Nigeria in terms of his composure on the ball, whereas in the previous two games his touch was all over the place at times. So yes a lot will hinge on him because Kun and Higuain (who has looked completely out of place in Sabella's system) don't look very reliable so far. Mascherano is another who needs to improve, although I think Argentina have relied on him too much in terms of creating good incisive play from deep, with his passing tending to be based on hooking on head/chest height long balls rather than sharp passes to the feet of Messi, Kun and Di Maria. They would kill teams on the turn with that type of delivery that enables instant control against deep defences who won't be given the time to press quickly. So I think this is another tactical issue that Sabella needs to fix, although that might also be a personnel issue with Argentina not having the strongest selection of cm's.

I'm not sure what to make of Shaqiri at this tournament so far because he was largely anonymous in the first two games when the Swiss were playing with a rigid formation that lacked movement, while Honduras are a really poor standard of opposition so it's difficult to judge the quality of a player in one game like that. He will certainly need to step up against Argentina because if he doesn't get on the ball and dictate the play because someone like Drmic who is very much a fox in the box won't see much of the ball, which would seriously negate the potential for the Swiss to exploit the ropey looking Argentine defence.

*EDIT:*



asdf0501 said:


> I'm a little bit confident in the match with Brasil.
> 
> Much of the match depends at least of what is doing Brasil on the middle if Pualinho plays instead of Fernandinho i like our chances more.
> 
> Defense need to mantain the focus, specially on the aerial game. If we can mantain the pressure similar at what Croatia did at the start fo their game with Brasil we have a great shot at wining for moren than one goal. Vargas also need to wake the fuck up, outside of the Spain game he has been pretty underwelming


I'd be really surprised if Invisiblinho (Paulinho) starts again after three torrid starts for Brazil. Fernandinho literally made more of an impact in one half than Invisiblinho did in two and a half games. Scolari would have to be a massive idiot to leave Fernandinho again, but stranger things have happened in football, like Loew persisting with Lahm in cdm again today...

I'm rooting for Chile in that match because I've been a fan of the Chile national team's style of play ever since the Bielsa days (Y) It would also be amusing if Brazil were knocked out so early, although that could cause violence problems :argh:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now this is how a Soccer/Football thread should look. 
Anyways, I think that the final should be Argentina vs. Brazil, Messi vs. Neymar, there are higher chance of seeing these two in the final. However many people want to see Germany vs. Netherlands as well.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Andre said:


> *I'd be really surprised if Invisiblinho (Paulinho) starts again after three torrid starts for Brazil. Fernandinho literally made more of an impact in one half than Invisiblinho did in two and a half games. Scolari would have to be a massive idiot to leave Fernandinho again, but stranger things have happened in football, like Loew persisting with Lahm in cdm again today...
> *
> I'm rooting for Chile in that match because I've been a fan of the Chile national team's style of play ever since the Bielsa days (Y) It would also be amusing if Brazil were knocked out so early, although that could cause violence problems :argh:


I know, i know. But Scolari seems to be in love with Paulinho, is similar to the Torres persistance from Del Bosque.

It's difficult, Brasil is the nightmare of the team, every time we had advanced the first round in the world cup, we have been eliminated by Brasil, for some strange reason even if brasil is playing like shit when they play us it seem that they transform on the 82 version of the squad or some similar shit.

But yeah, sometime we need to break the spell. I like the approach the team has been showing to the match, and like you said the formation has been solid with the 3-5-2, specially with the pressure and the versatility from the wings.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile v *Brazil* (can go either way, would edge to Brazil)
*Colombia* v Uruguay 
*France* v Nigeria
*Germany* v Algeria
*Holland* v Mexico
Greece v *Costa Rica* 
Switzerland v *Argentina*
USA v *Belgium*

Looking forward to the Switzerland/Argentina match because, well its gonna be a great game. Shaqiri Vs Messi please.

Also looking forward to France/Nigeria, because i love seeing France's team in action. *Griezmann*, Valbuena, Cabaye, Benzema, Giroud, Lloris. So many good players.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LFC_Styles said:


> Chile v *Brazil* (can go either way, would edge to Brazil)
> *Colombia* v Uruguay (not as sure on this, they lost Valencia so...)
> *France* v Nigeria
> *Germany* v Algeria
> ...



Valencia? as Antonio Valencia?, if it is he plays for Ecuador


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah got them mixed up, no worries. Cheers btw.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Styles gonna Styles :vince :lmao Those south Americans all look the same, am i rite? :bigron

Btw I'm kind of dreading the Greece/Costa Rica game due the thought of Greece playing their standard defensive game in a match that they only need to draw and take to penalties. There's nothing wrong with that because you can play how you like within the rules, but as long time fitba posters on here will know I've built up something of a grudge towards the Greeks after they bored me senseless at Euro 2008/2012 and the last World Cup :no: As a neutral spectator they've sent me into a coma far too many times. However, they've shown a reasonable improvement in their attacking play during this tournament (despite a lack of goals), so an early Costa Rica goal could make for an entertaining game. Seven fingers crossed that happens. I think some people (including myself at times) are guilty of stereotyping the Greeks as still being a bit one dimensional when they aren't, but we all know that they will revert to type if they go one goal up, which won;t be any fun.

Regardless of that, the battle of pace between Campbell and the jet heeled centre back Manolas could be quite intriguing in spite of any tactical downers.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think Belgium wins as long as they don't over commit their players from the back. No reason to throw fullbacks forward....get the ball to your skill players and go at the American defenders. Use the dribble over and over. Belgium's defense collectively is massively strong, and the US team lives and dies by the counter attack. USA is deceptively speedy, so the Belgians will be in trouble if they fall into the trap of moving their defensive line up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I may get shot down for it, but I can see Belgium putting Argentina out in the Quarters. Their defence is very tight and won't give Argentina room. They struggled against Iran until Messi "GOATED" in the last minute. Bosnia's horrific defence kept them at bay until Messi "GOATED" from outside the box again (I'm not counting their first goal. Set piece and total fluke). They finally got their first goal inside the opposition's penalty box againt Nigeria but their other two goals were set pieces. Belgium are massive and should be okay with set pieces. And then they'll have an absolute fuck ton of pace on the break which will make Argentina's defence shite 'emselves - and it will, they were running shit scared of guys like Emenike and Musa who are not on the level of Belgium's attackers - which could lead to their goal(s).

We'll see. I just really hope Argentina don't win, nor Ze Germans.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Osize10 said:


> I think Belgium wins as long as they don't over commit their players from the back. No reason to throw fullbacks forward....get the ball to your skill players and go at the American defenders. Use the dribble over and over. Belgium's defense collectively is massively strong, and the US team lives and dies by the counter attack. USA is deceptively speedy, so the Belgians will be in trouble if they fall into the trap of moving their defensive line up.


In all honesty the Belgium squad/team isn't built to throw full backs up the pitch because they lack good natural players in the left back and right back positions, hence why we've seen centre backs such as Vertonghen and Vermaelen play at left back while Alderweireld is more a cb than a rb. This has actually been a problem for them in terms of attacking play and the ability to provide width, being a large part of why they stuttered in their group games against weak opposition who were happy to sit back. The USA can quite happily stick ten men behind the ball and try to play for a draw, which could make for a sparkless game if Belgium continue to pay too narrow with the full backs playing too many inside passes into congested areas. Vanden Borre did start the last game for Belgium so they do at least look like they're trying to address the lack of balance in the team, even if they haven't quite fixed it yet.



Waffelz said:


> I may get shot down for it, but I can see Belgium putting Argentina out in the Quarters. Their defence is very tight and won't give Argentina room. They struggled against Iran until Messi "GOATED" in the last minute. Bosnia's horrific defence kept them at bay until Messi "GOATED" from outside the box again (I'm not counting their first goal. Set piece and total fluke). They finally got their first goal inside the opposition's penalty box againt Nigeria but their other two goals were set pieces. Belgium are massive and should be okay with set pieces. And then they'll have an absolute fuck ton of pace on the break which will make Argentina's defence shite 'emselves - and it will, they were running shit scared of guys like Emenike and Musa who are not on the level of Belgium's attackers - which could lead to their goal(s).
> 
> We'll see. I just really hope Argentina don't win, nor Ze Germans.


...and this is the flip side of the Belgian full back situation. If they do beat the USA and progress to the quarter finals (and Argentina do the same) then they have the potential to snuff out all of Argentina's dribblers and creative players by playing narrow with four cb's and forcing the ball out to the less talented Argentine full backs (harsh in Zabaletta's case but it's true). 

Meanwhile, the pace of Mertens and Origi could absolutely kill Argentina's defence if Witsel is able to retrieve the ball and create quick counters. We saw both of these defensive and attacking situations time and time again in the Iran/Argentina game where Iran were unlucky to lose, so if Belgium could use this same tactic and implement it well with their superior (in comparison to Iran) players then that could be interesting. I'd still worry about Vertonghen for Belgium regardless of where he is in the back line because he has the tendency to be a liability and switch off before letting his man get the wrong side of him. So if Messi stands on him or around from a wider right position then that could be a problem for Belgium. It makes for interesting thoughts even if we're kind of getting way ahead of ourselves!

It's certainly a very open tournament with a lack of a stand out team, so a few shocks in the second round wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hazard's pace, too. And he has an end product. I dunno if their fitness is absolutely brilliant but they've looked really strong last twenty minutes, no surprise that's when they've scored all their goals. Even Lukaku is fast as hell, but I'll be surprised if he starts as he's been a joke thus far.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah Hazard is one who obviously shouldn't be forgotten (yet I did :side. I think a major reason for why they've looked stronger at the end of games is Wilmots use of pacey subs against tiring defences, although general superior fitness could also be a factor. Lukaku has looked so gash and out of place in that side because possession fitba doesn't suit his strengths (pacey runs from deep onto passes in behind pressed up defences do). That was a notable problem at times for him when playing for Everton last season, so with Belgium dominating the ball against their group opponents he just didn't work right. However, he could be a greater factor against superior sides who control more possession of the ball, especially as a substitute if Belgium are hanging onto a lead against a side that is chasing an equaliser.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah, Lukaku is at his best when he can chase through balls and/or run at defenders with the ball in 1v1 like situations. Martinez playing Rom right wing against Arsenal in the 3-0 victory where he could cut inside and run at the defenders was just :banderas 

Whenever I saw him for WBA that style of play like Andre spoke about seemed to be where he mainly thrived, Hamada could probably go into more detail as I didn't really pay too much attention as I weren't expecting us to be signing him so I just mainly saw his highlights/MOTD performances.

Obviously for Everton he bagged a ton of goals but stats can be used anyway you want to fit whatever you want to argue and his goalscoring was solid, he got into good positions and he could slot for fun but when you're the lone striker for a team who base their game on possession football, you *NEED* to have a good first touch so that whenever the ball reaches you, it isn't bouncing to the defenders who are closing in and you also *NEED* to be able to link up the play, take a touch and lay it off to players like Barkley/Mirallas so they can create something or allow them to run ahead of you.

Unfortunately his first touch for the large majority of the season was giving me flashbacks of Purple Aki paying me a visit in my local gym changing room. This would massively affect his ability to link the play because his first touch was generally just bouncing off of him but when he got it right, boy did he get it fucking right. It's no surprise that the opening 45 minutes against Newcastle at Goodison (3-2 win) which is often considered our best performance of the season saw Lukaku link up the play beautifully with Barkley. Everything was sticking to Rom, he was laying it off to the creative players and played a killer through ball to Barkley to get his first goal.

In fairness, I don't think the whole transfer saga going on right now is helping him. With Everton having him as their number 1 target and pushing hard to get him and Chelsea just seeming to have no interest in him, it must surely be getting to him not knowing where he'll be playing next season.

Whatever, his performances have surely knocked a few million off of his asking price so happy days :ken


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think all the winner of USA/Belgium gets is another game, a loss to Argentina. The top half of the bracket is significantly stronger than the bottom half. If I were to power rank the 16 remaining teams I would say 5 of my top 7 are in the top half. I still can't believe that either Costa Rica or Greece will be a final 8 team. 

I think the final 4 will be Argentina and Netherlands for sure, Germany probably, and Brazil or Colombia out of the South American quadrant.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Someone please to preview Belgium for me, please?

I've only seen a handful of minutes of their matches thus far. Who should I expect to see them lineup vs USA?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

USA is playing with borrowed money right now, any outcome is just gravy from now on.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Columbia to go all the way, they have to. Imagine the cocaine fuelled party's full of drug lords doing that dance their players do when they score.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> Someone please to preview Belgium for me, please?
> 
> I've only seen a handful of minutes of their matches thus far. Who should I expect to see them lineup vs USA?


86 minutes of pure gash-ness (besides Kevin Mirallas the boss bastard) before they snatch a 1-0 victory./short and sweet.

like my penis​


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

ITS TIER TIME

omg yeh

Mexico

yeh

Holland, USA, Belgium, Algeria

meh

Chile, Brazil, Switzerland, Greece, Costa Rica, Nigeria, Colombia, Argentina, Germany, Uruguay

fuck off

France


Prediction - Either Argentina, Holland, or Belgium


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

sounds legit


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hopefully, Loew gets his ass out of his other ass and tests a strong team against Algeria. No more of this second gear crap. It's noticeably not efficient to have to switch to a higher gear on command, although in the heat of Brazil, I hope this is a positive rather than a negative.

I would start Klose up front against Algeria b/c teams line up differently when he is on the field. Muller on the right, Schurrle on the left, Ozil in the middle and Bastian and Khedira in the centre. Lahm back at RB (ONCE, PLZ ONCE), Howedes can stay at LB if Durm isn't ready (BUT DURM IS READY, ISN'T HE?). Hummels and Boateng/Per in the middle depending on our reliance on pace at the back.

I don't think we're in danger of being knocked out against Algeria, honestly, but rev up the engine b/c the next round is going to be difficult.

Alternatively, if Loew is comfortable with the 4 CB-False 9 system, I want a more clinical attack. We've outplayed all three teams in our group and it hasn't shown in the margins (except vs. Portugal).


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FIFA and the referee fucked Italy because they wanted more North/South America teams in the competitions so the attendance will not be low.

Brazil - Uruguay
Netherlands - Costa Rica
France - Germany
Argentina - Belgium

Brazil - Netherlands
France - Germany

*Netherlands* - Germany

My favorites all qualified into the ko stage (Uruguay, Germany, Belgium and Netherlands)


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> Hopefully, Loew gets his ass out of his other ass and tests a strong team against Algeria. No more of this second gear crap. It's noticeably not efficient to have to switch to a higher gear on command, although in the heat of Brazil, I hope this is a positive rather than a negative.
> 
> I would start Klose up front against Algeria b/c teams line up differently when he is on the field. Muller on the right, Schurrle on the left, Ozil in the middle and Bastian and Khedira in the centre. Lahm back at RB (ONCE, PLZ ONCE), Howedes can stay at LB if Durm isn't ready (BUT DURM IS READY, ISN'T HE?). Hummels and Boateng/Per in the middle depending on our reliance on pace at the back.
> 
> ...


Özil hasn't proved to deserve to be in the starting squad.

klose

Podolski - Götze - Müller

Kroos - Khedira

Hövedes - Hummels - Mertesacker - Boateng

Neuer


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gotze hasn't been any better, plus Ozil is still the better playmaker. Kroos in the holding role is going to get exposed against France. I'd rather not place bets on that. And Lahm not even in the team? Lel.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

van gaal to win the world cup and then to come and take us all the way back to the top! :

a guy can dream, right? 

looks like it'll be germanys year, though


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil/Chile is going to be super interesting. Chile have looked like the better team so far but Brazil are still favorites due to dat home country advantage and ofcourse NEYMAR. Part of me wants Brazil to advance because I fear a Brazilian elimination would hurt the tournament's atmosphere.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The moral of this story appears to be: if you want to do well in the World Cup, pay your manager as little as possible.



Spoiler: Big Image


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The Algeria job pays more than the South Korea job? That's rather surprising.

Hopefully the Russian FA will see how overpaid Capello is and let him go.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What I don't get is how the Mexican coach gets paid the least, dude is a freacking BOSS.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Seems a lot are pointing out the Argentinian defense will give the Swiss a chance. And I guess, in a way it will - but you can't ignore that Switzerland have looked fucking awful at the back against the one quality side they came up against. They even conceded against Ecuador in their first game. Senderos won't be played at least, but Shaqiri disappointed me in the first two games, putting three past some joke of a side doesn't make him Messi all of a sudden. Still it should be interesting. Aguero looks to be out, but Lavezzi is a fine replacement anyway. Think Argentina will just have too much firepower, and I also think they're going to keep growing into the tournament. (Though, I do think Belgium would match up well, as someone said already)


Think the Greek's are good value in terms of betting, though. Costa Rica are favourites on Paddy Power. I just hope we don't see Greece go into complete negative football mode, they actually looked alright when taking the game to the Ivory Coast.

Excited for the Colombia game, they've been up there with my favourite team to watch so far. Uruguay will be tough, even without Suarez, but with a toothless (ha) Uruguay side up front Colombia should get through.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

http://thescore.thejournal.ie/greece-georgios-samaras-invites-young-world-cup-1541175-Jun2014/

awesome to see :sadbron


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










GOATS. 

When they finally click together at Barca, the rest of Europe will RIP in peace.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Who are you planning to sign to complement your only central defender, then? Hummels? Don't make me laugh.

Neymar and Messi are great players, but there are a couple of weak links in their respective teams, and that's why I can't see either of them claiming the World Cup this year. Neymar could be a decent shout for the Golden Boot though.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Crossing my fingers for Chile,Mexico,Algieria and Switzerland to pull off a huge upsets.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No matches today...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> The moral of this story appears to be: if you want to do well in the World Cup, pay your manager as little as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Image


The Russian federation is just fuckin' dumb. They keep on giving out massive salaries left and right to old glory, thinking that'll make Russia win the Euro/World Cup or something. Capello was such a baffling choice and his salary is beyond ridiculous.

I'm surprised Switzerland are paying that much. They must really have faith in Hitzfeld and feel like they have a shot at going far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ignorance at its finest: http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2014-06-25.html
They day she gets killed off is the day the world will be a better place, and this is coming from someone with a Conservative viewpoint.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Ignorance at its finest: http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2014-06-25.html
> They day she gets killed off is the day the world will be a better place, and this is coming from someone with a Conservative viewpoint.


worst column i've ever seen


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

"STOP LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE!!!" What a bitch.

At least I have something football related to talk about when the matches aren't on. Looking forward to Brazil v Chile though - promises to be a cracker


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Worst of all she doesn't even like Beyonce






Seriously though is this a real journalist or just a blogger who thinks they mean something?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Is that for real? HAHA, it cant be. There is too much shit in that..

One of the reasons for it being "bad" is because "its foreign". Of course, the Americans of anyone dont like foreign shit coming into their country.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The funniest reason was there is no individual glory in the game? Really now? What a fucking idiot she is.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

got up to the 2nd point and left. i feel dirty for reading that much :sad:



Xevoz said:


> The funniest reason was there is no individual glory in the game? Really now? What a fucking idiot she is.


someone better find some tissues - ronaldo's gonna need them..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ann Coulter is an American troll. Disregard or laugh at anything she says. If you take it seriously she wins.


This shit was comedy gold actually


> (5) You can't use your hands in soccer. (Thus eliminating the danger of having to catch a fly ball.) What sets man apart from the lesser beasts, besides a soul, is that we have opposable thumbs. Our hands can hold things. Here's a great idea: Let's create a game where you're not allowed to use them!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile v *Brazil*
*Colombia* v Uruguay
*France* v Nigeria
*Germany* v Algeria
*Holland* v Mexico
Greece v *Costa Rica* 
Switzerland v *Argentina*
*USA* v Belgium

The emboldened are the ones who will lose....

psyche! 

I think it's a pretty straight forward group of matches, although I think the USA and Uruguay games might go to penalties.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










The home advantage is REAL


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> The home advantage is REAL


just Equador is out...LOL


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> just Equador is out...LOL


and Honduras from CONCACAF. 
Better luck on the next world cup for the Asians


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The first two games are by far the best. Have a shit load of WOAT from then to the USA-Belgium game.

Really feel for Holland, probably the most impressive team thus far, topping arguably the most difficult group and end up with the toughest runner up out there. I actually fancy Mexico though. 

Would love Chile to beat Brazil with some VIDAL greatness but don't see it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Saw this picture on reddit and thought it was really cool. Thought I'd share. 




Spoiler: Big Image


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

After a little while after I was logged out, I looked back and surveyed post & etc... I noticed that the people that has been against and bashing the US were criticizing me yesterday :lol. Not coincidental at all no... But continuing... I get banned for accidentally misspelling a word, but CHAIN GANG ( or whatever the fuck his name is ) gets off scott free after trolling me and making dick jokes!? Also while one user called me a ****** in my control panel and another one called me a Yankie!? Seems about right...

@Seabs: The hell you mean "every other post"!? *Do you not see me commenting about teams and the action during the games!?* At least try to be objective instead of blatantly showing your bias because I'm sure as hell wasn't the only person "in the wrong". It's pretty obvious if you take the time and read others post. ( I bet if the United States would've been knocked out, it would had been tons of useless shit and I guarantee it wouldn't had been any knee jerking banning's ).

But whatever. I know I might have been a tad out of control with some of my post and I apologize.



> Originally Posted by *MrMister:*
> Thought Cash was a pretty good poster. Injustice done ITT.
> 
> (The Hollands lol)


You see how some trying to make me look like I'm some type of villain :lol. This is a joke man. Not even worth the trouble.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

photo is showing up as an x for me.

This one day break nearly killed me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Edit - Fuck been trying to figure out how ot hide big iamges


Spoiler: big image


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This isn't exclusive to the World Cup, it's been happening for ages but from a spectator point of view it's really irritating when there is a free kick every 20 seconds. The problem is that it is in a team's interests to commit lots of small fouls. These kind of fouls aren't punished enough, I'm talking about the fouls you don't even get a yellow for committed most often in the opposition half or close to half way. All that happens is the opposition get a free kick exactly where the foul happened, so that isn't any advantage really. Fouling has just become an accepted part of the game but the big problem is it makes the game worse to watch, breaks the match up too much.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I agree with the smiling dog.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile will be playing with the same 11 that played against Spain

:mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Really tough luck for Chile today against Brazil, while for Colombia the streak goes on. I think Colombia is the only team with a Winning streak so far, meaning no ties/draws or losses.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

^^Belgium, Argentina, Holland.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/aguero-sues-maradonas-daughter-123023217.html



> Madrid, June 28 (IANS/EFE) Argentina and Manchester City striker Sergio Aguero has filed a lawsuit against former girlfriend Giannina, who is a daughter of football legend Diego Maradona.
> 
> Aguero accused Maradona's daughter of not allowing him to see their five-year-old son Benjamin. The lawsuit claims that Giannina prevented the player from seeing his son as agreed by the two parties after their split in 2013, following their four-year relationship, reports EFE.
> 
> ...


on top of his fitness concerns heading into the cup, this probably goes a fair way to explaining his struggle so far


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mexico/Chile wins pls


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I fear Chile will get the Croatia treatment. I do hope they can pull out the upset but I'm not really optimistic. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't be surprised if Uruguay upset Colombia. I see the game going all the way to the shootout and Uruguay winning the match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/aguero-sues-maradonas-daughter-123023217.html
> 
> 
> 
> on top of his fitness concerns heading into the cup, this probably goes a fair way to explaining his struggle so far


"Giannina, on the other hand, denied knowledge of any information on this matter, saying that she did not prevent Aguero from seeing Benjamin at any occasion and that she has recordings of phone calls and messages which prove her side of the story."


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Edit - Fuck been trying to figure out how ot hide big iamges
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big image


Which WORLD CUP 2014 match is this from? :shrug



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/aguero-sues-maradonas-daughter-123023217.html
> 
> on top of his fitness concerns heading into the cup, this probably goes a fair way to explaining his struggle so far


Did she also take his real legs as part of the divorce? Maybe that's why he's got paper ones now :shrug



Femto said:


> "Giannina, on the other hand, denied knowledge of any information on this matter, saying that she did not prevent Aguero from seeing Benjamin at any occasion and that she has recordings of phone calls and messages which prove her side of the story."


:banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

SANCHEZ VS NEYMAR 

OH MY GOD. 

ITS JUST TOO GOAT.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Brazil are 1/4 to qualify for the next round, so tempted to stick a grand on it but can't force myself to stake that much on a single game.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

BARCA TEAM MATES FRIENDLY SESSION OMFG

<3


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

again the anthem giving the feels

Time to break history, man


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lets go chile!!! :duck


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fred is an unnaturally angry player in his own box. He needs to calm down.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Well, and then was that..


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah this is going to be a pasting

Thanks for playing Chile

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

1-0!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This has been a very chippy game... and Brazil still hasn't looked all that good especially in the midfield. Hopefully Chile pulls something back.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sanchez!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah this is going to be a pasting
> 
> Thanks for playing Chile


You said something?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

DAT Defense...omg :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Nice goal.. bad defensive pass XD Though lets see more of those so Chile can show you the door Brazil!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YEEEEESSS



Now one more goal and my bet goes through.


EDIT:

Hulk is dogshit.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

lol Brazil. Who said they were the favourites to win?


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HOLD YOUR FUCKING HORSES! FIFA will make sure that Brazil is going to win in the 2nd half.


----------



## sobek (Apr 27, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

bien ctm...lets go Chile!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil risking the ball on the defense in the GOAT WC, Chile team is short brazil is owning air in Chile's area


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fred fpalm


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

We need to support the storm. As minutes pass they'll feel the pressure more


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile's defense isn't faring that much better than Brazil's... if they had a little more poise they could easily hit Brazil on the counter too since they are really leaving themselves a little open with the pressure.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Howard Webb is a bellend


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile are awful defensively. Brazil not exactly fantastic either.

Makes for a great game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Both teams are showing they will get hammered by a team that can not only defend, but simply take advantage of the cheap giveaways. Neymar probably should have had two but he is just afraid of taking a shot with his left foot or something.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That bald center back from Chile's team is awfully bad & slow as fuck.

If Chile upsets Brazil though :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil playing very badly, needs to improve in the second half


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

there was a fight on the tunnel :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hulk needs to go away and play in Qatar or some shit, what an embarrassment to FITBA


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Been an enjoyable game so far. Both defenses have made mistakes but hopefully Chile will have enough to upset Brazil. 

And lol @ HULK.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I like how Marcelo went down, looked up (if a Brazillian got the ball) and played possum at the end.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I really hope the ref starts taking a zero tolerance approach for Brazil's theatrics... getting tired of it.


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neymar is the most overrated player of all time. He's nothing more than a marketing machine. He's not a real leader for Brazil like Ronaldinho or Rivaldo was. This Brazil is the WOAT! #DEALWITHIT


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



JTGneverforget said:


> Neymar is the most overrated player of all time. He's nothing more than a marketing machine. He's not a real leader for Brazil like Ronaldinho or Rivaldo was. This Brazil is the WOAT! #DEALWITHIT


Ronaldo > Rivaldo + Ronaldinho


Just sayin'


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL HULK


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hulk? Score? is this the real world?

To good to be true.... :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol Hulk you fat bastard

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Whoa... can't believe he actually had the balls! And this game is ugly... so much for Brazil's beatiful game.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard Webb has huge ballz...




...but he was right.

:clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

good call by the ref


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Great call from the linesman! Don't make him angry....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil starting to show some cracks now that the calls aren't going their way.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Luis gustavo should have seen red on that awfull agression.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BBC really like to take the piss out of "the old number 9" strikers. This tournament it's Fred in the euros it was Negredo!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Esto es Chile


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I agree with the guy who said that "Brazil is WOAT", I mean, I remember 2002 Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Denilson .... and today we have jo .... But i have to get used, The times of "Play beautifully" are finished. 
Now all we do is trying to throw our bodies to get the fault ...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm actually surprised at how poor this match is being played overall. A flash of brilliance here and there but it's mostly been a very nervy and chippy affair.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

why is Hulk still playing? not that i'm complaining either...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I want some Valdivia :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I agree with the guy who said that "Brazil is WOAT", I mean, I remember 2002 Ronaldinho, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Denilson .... and today we have jo .... But i have to get used, The times of "Play beautifully" are finished


2006 was the WOAT! 3 overweight players + Kaka


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> I want some Valdivia :mark:


With Gutierrez on the pitch i doubt he's going to play. But i believe that this is the perfect game for him


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



kingfunkel said:


> 2006 was the WOAT! 3 overweight players + Kaka


2006 was only party, ronaldo, adriano, ronaldinho :lol

But still big names


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Is Neymar even playing? Haven't heard his name once this half.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

we're just dividing the ball. God, why in the fuck we're playing in the way Brasil want us to play


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Both teams really getting exposed here... Colombia has to be frothing at the mouth now to get through Uruguay quickly so they can have a go at whichever defense trips to the next game.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Bravo, Claudio Bravo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I want one of these teams to score... I don't want another half hour of this. I expected much more from Chile but they are simply playing down to Brazil's level.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I see this going to penalties. Hope not.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

this is going to extra-time

I'm going to pass away before the game end


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Well this match suddenly got boring


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil does not deserve to win the game fpalm


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Scolari's face is drooping more than usual. I would look like that too if I had to sit through that game in the midday Brazil heat.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I expected so much more from this game... but it's been one ugly match. Just terrible possession touches and horrid passing with defenses that are only getting away with horrid defending because no one can put a ball right most of the time. Can't believe have to get 30 minutes more of this...


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I see Brazil pulling a late goal during the second half. Chile deserves this though.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Come on Chile !

Neymar is the most overrated player in the world !


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> I expected so much more from this game... but it's been one ugly match. Just terrible possession touches and horrid passing with defenses that are only getting away with horrid defending because no one can put a ball right most of the time. Can't believe have to get 30 minutes more of this...


Change the channel, stop complaining then, we get it the first time you said it so i don't know why you need to repeat like 20 times.

Next match is still at the same hour


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Some people will not like this, but this wansnt a match for Oscar, everyone are making strong challenges, and everytime i see Oscar, he is scared of the rough play in this match, still this is great for Colombia or Uruguay, no matter which team goes to next round, they're gonna be exahusted for the next match



asdf0501 said:


> Change the channel, stop complaining then, we get it the first time you said it so i don't know why you need to repeat like 20 times.
> 
> Next match is still at the same hour


No need to get mad "weon", chile forget to play the ball on the grass, and started a useless battle in midfield, and air passes, brazil isnt helping either, is a strong fighted match, enjoyable yes, but not in the right way


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



asdf0501 said:


> Change the channel, stop complaining then, we get it the first time you said it so i don't know why you need to repeat like 20 times.
> 
> Next match is still at the same hour


Considering I said the ET bit twice.. yeah, okay there. Please, learn to take criticism for your team playing poorly.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> Considering I said the ET bit twice.. yeah, okay there. Please, learn to take criticism for your team playing poorly.


You can said what you want about my team. It's your opinion

I don't understand why you keep posting the same thing and suffering with a match you're not enjoying. Just that


And that's at least a yellow card.

Edit:



kimino said:


> No need to get mad "weon", chile forget to play the ball on the grass, and started a useless battle in midfield, and air passes, brazil isnt helping either, is a strong fighted match, enjoyable yes, but not in the right way


Agreed with everything you said. I don't understand why we're playing on Brasil's game


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a red card.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



asdf0501 said:


> You can said what you want about my team. It's your opinion
> 
> I don't understand why you keep posting the same thing and suffering with a match you're not enjoying. Just that
> 
> ...


Because it's the world cup and I want to see who goes to the quarters... that simple really.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Just because.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Liam Miller said:


> Just because.


Asian wearing a Spain jersey? I wonder if she returned it after that 5-1 beating. LOL. I'm sure most of the bandwagon "fans" did anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile playing way too conservatively now... not a smart tactic to absorb pressure and play not to lose just to get to penalties. Usually it backfires.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

More yellow for Brazil. LOL. Fuck Alves.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

15 more minutes then penalty kicks :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Such a poor Brazil team, hope Chile go through


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Medel has been so great. So fucking great, sad that he couldn't continue


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I just can't see whoever comes out of this game to put up much of a fight in the quarters. Not just by play, but the extra effort, mentally and physically, probably being too much to overcome to give a good account against what will likely be a team ready to carve up the defense in Colombia.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

A chilean guest in Mexico´s tv said something so true.

Chile is playing for Glory, while Brazil is playing to not be a failure.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



kimino said:


> A chilean guest in Mexico´s tv said something so true.
> 
> Chile is playing for Glory, while Brazil is playing to not be a failure.


Exactly. That's why I laugh at people that say Brazil has the biggest advantage because they play at home. It's too much pressure for the team. Their crowd will eat them alive, especially with all the turmoil currently in Brazil.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sanchez is spending way way way too much time on the ball. If he just passed it back to the side they would have had space open up. Also, terrible long shot... make each chance count.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil is so terrible. I really hope Chile pulls this off.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Would love if this went to penalties and Neymar missed his


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



kimino said:


> A chilean guest in Mexico´s tv said something so true.
> 
> Chile is playing for Glory, while Brazil is playing to not be a failure.


Chile aren't playing like they're looking for glory this game though. They've been shite. Both teams have been tbf.



xdryza said:


> Asian wearing a Spain jersey? I wonder if she returned it after that 5-1 beating. LOL. I'm sure most of the bandwagon "fans" did anyway.


she's a Korean newscaster/reporter/media personality. She has photos in other teams jersey's if you want to get equally riled up :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Here go, PK...

EDIT:
Ouch!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Not sure if the penalty kick is going have a lot of great chances... so many tired legs. ANd almost stole one there... unlukcy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So close  that cunt stayed hit


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WHAT AN ENDING TO EXTRA TIME :mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck, how in the hell that can't get in :sad:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

PK !! :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This is real edge of the seat stuff actually. Now we have the penalties. Which team will crumble under the pressure?

(Hopefully Brazil)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So fucking stupid. 

Penalties are really a shit way to decide a winner.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Both teams limping into that PK... hopefully not too tired of legs and it is all decided on poor misses instead of just well taken kicks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pens yassss


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> So fucking stupid.
> 
> Penalties are really a shit way to decide a winner.


what? penalty kick shootouts are awesome


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Rush said:


> Chile aren't playing like they're looking for glory this game though. They've been shite. Both teams have been tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> she's a Korean newscaster/reporter/media personality. She has photos in other teams jersey's if you want to get equally riled up :banderas


I dont agree, Chile is basically exhausted, and dont have enough energy to fight with Brazil like in 2nd half, but Chile showed by the minutes 60-75 a lot of heart and intelligence, there was the mistake by the last 10 minutes they played to try to reach extra time, and 60% of Chile players have 0 energy right now.

BTW, calling it now, Jo and Ramires to miss their pk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> So fucking stupid.
> 
> Penalties are really a shit way to decide a winner.


:duck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazilian riot police cowering behind their seats right now


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I don't see Brazil winning this one. They'll crack.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hate penalty kicks... even if the teams I normally pull for aren't on I just can't stand these things.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil are winning. Lump on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a terrible kick... Chile choking. But then, you play for a shootout it shows you don't have the confidence to win and this is what happens.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG..look this shoot :lol :lol
EDIT:

Julio Cesar!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Terrible terrible kicks. Wow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yep.. Chile is done. They are just taking really terrible kicks that aren't really challenging the keeper at all.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

so we wait to the final to choke ¬¬


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chilean cowards

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Did someone call Hulk choking XD


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lol. Right down the middle.......


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*








gawd damn shits intense


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Jara? why


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck off


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile deserved to win this. Stupid shootout.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Utterly shameful. Brazil should have gone out in this match. They were dreadful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile deserved what happened... should have played to win instead of take your chances. But Brazil is going to get killed in the next game. They played like shit, couldn't put away two early PK misses and managed to show nothing that they will be a threat.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



asdf0501 said:


> Jara? why


 i knew it


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:done


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Damn, I just can't even imagine how the player who missed the last penalty feels right now.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:floyd1:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This blows. Penalties ARE a gamble. Chile should be very proud of their team. They deserve respect. Plenty.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chile didn't deserve shit. 

Brazil got the job done, as much I hate them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG, that last pen was the best shot from Chile.....

FFS goal post, saving Brazil the second time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil play like shit, but a win is a win.
I hope that Brazil plays better in the next game,
is not every time we will be lucky


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

For fuck sake. Colombia will do them hopefully


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great shootout.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wasn't a bad game. Now to see Colombia slaughter Uruguay. Hope they'll be gentle at least.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile are far too good of a team to go out so early. 

Fuark. So devastating.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Maybe It's France's destiny to embarass Brazil in his World Cup :floyd3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And Brazil is overrated. Another underwhelming performance.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Devastating to see Medel crying on the pitch. He was a Warrior all game playing wiht an injure


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That's why I have mixed feelings on penalty shoot-outs. 

Oh well, Germany should get Brazil in the semis (sorry France ) and knock them the fuck out of this.

But at the same time, Chile fucked up by relying too much on hoping for a penalty shoot-out. They had plenty of good counter-attack chances that they blew away by trying to kill time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hope Colombia keeps up their form and thrashes both Uruguay and Brazil. Still disappointed that Chile didn't press more. Brazil just isn't that good but Chile seemed scared of opening up a little.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Anyone STILL expect Brazil to win after that performance? 
I can't see them beating Colombia or Uruguay in the Quarters


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Anyone STILL expect Brazil to win after that performance?
> I can't see them beating Colombia or Uruguay in the Quarters


I dont see Brazil beating Colombia, but if Uruguay somehow beat Colombia, then sadly Brazil is in semis


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wanted Brazil to go through, but damn, I feel for Chile. Brazil will have to start up all over again if they want to win the whole thing.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Epic game, this was one of the greatest game in the world cup so far, I couldn't missed a second of it that I wasn't on my computer for the whole game. :neymar
Chile worked hard though, gotta hand it to them too :clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Anyone STILL expect Brazil to win after that performance?
> I can't see them beating Colombia or Uruguay in the Quarters


yeah,
a very bad game, but Hope is the last to die


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil are gonna get fucked.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gotta feel for Chile. Shoot outs are such a shit way to lose a game. I really do hate them.



Choke2Death said:


> That's why I have mixed feelings on penalty shoot-outs.
> 
> Oh well, Germany should get Brazil in the semis (sorry France ) and knock them the fuck out of this.
> 
> But at the same time, Chile fucked up by relying too much on hoping for a penalty shoot-out. They had plenty of good counter-attack chances that they blew away by trying to kill time.


Germany are going to do nothing but choke as usual. Loew doesn't even know what his good team is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil are incredibly unconvincing. 

They are gonna get raped by France or Germany.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> Brazil are incredibly unconvincing.
> 
> They are gonna get raped by France or Germany.


Not even. Colombia or Uruguay have enough to beat them


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holland vs. Mexico It's gonna be great as well.
Costa Rica vs. Greece will be the battle of the underrated teams. 
The Underrated GOATS vs. The Underrated Jobbers


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I know this isn't exactly breaking news, but holy shit are PK's ever intense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Not even. Colombia or Uruguay have enough to beat them


I wouldn't put my money on Uruguay because they've looked like shit. 

But you'e right, Colombia will go in dry.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Julio Cesar is gonna get laid by the most beautiful women of his country, the lucky bastard :cool2

The guy has become a national hero.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Julio Cesar The GOATkeeper :clap


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Fuck that embarrassment of a football player Neymar!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

What a fucking game, what a fucking World Cup!

Cruel ending for Chile, they were strong today and it took an unfortunate bounce off the post to end their run. Credit to Brazil for not combusting under the pressure.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No Suarez, no problem for Colombia. Should be smooth sailing.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

My friends from Brazil said that they would beat Holland..

Holland - chile 2 - 0

Chile - Brazil 1 - 1 (Brazil got lucky) Damn wanted chile to win..

Brazil are ovverated as is Neymar..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

shit game. lel ending. poo brazil


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hulk is really a Hulk. Big, strong, looks impressive but dumb as fuck :lol
This is the type of guy who could in a bar fight kick the ass of the whole Chile team but if you ask him how many minutes is regular time + extra time his head would start to hurt

The next game with Brazil will be the same shit like always. 30 minutes of singing the national anthem and then 90 minutes of shitty football


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a lucky bastards.Chile should've won,they were better,played with bigger passion and didn't dive as much as those fuckin brazilians.

BRAZIL WORLD CUP WINNERS MY ASS.They will be eliminated in next game.

Crossing my fingers for Urugway.It's gonna be hard without Suarez and now it's time for Forlan to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So Forlan is taking Suarez place, interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile didn't play with much passion at all. Was a dire performance from both sides. The team who screwed up least went through.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Chile would have went through with a fully fit Vidal. Yessir.

Colombia going with 4-4-2 with Martinez and "Teo" up top. Shame the latter isn't dropped but should be a pasting


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*







The Internet is really a great thing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm not sure why so many people in here expected Chile to press hard and create swift breaks for the entire 120. Such a physically demanding style of play being implemented multiple times over a two week period in humid/hot conditions leading to a game with extra time is going to knacker out even the fittest players. Some might say "why play that way then, why not drop off and conserve energy?", but that hard pressing style of play is what made them so successful against sides with a far stronger standard of personnel from I - XI. To go through four games against the standard of opposition that Chile have faced (even Australia to a lesser extent, they worked really fucking hard in their first two games) and only lose once during normal play tells its own story. So while you can say they weren't at their best today, it's silly to say "Chile didn't try" when they were completely out on their feet. They were clearly running on empty from the midway point of the second half and I'm not sure how people manage to overlook that whilst also failing to understand the reasons why...

A lot of that also had to with Brazil pressing harder than usual (Fernandinho actually has a presence unlike Invisiblinho), hence why the game wasn't of a brilliant standard in terms of passing (apparently Brazil's passing % was at an all time low at one point for a wc game, not surprising considering the set up of the game) because the midfield was chocka-block for the most part. The same happened in the Holland/Chile game where the game was full of 50/50's in a congested midfield area, so anyone who saw that game, or knows a reasonable amount about how the game works, should have been prepared for this. Then again lot of people in here don't understand the difference that such subtle tactical changes can make to a game so maybe I'm expecting too much? 

Tactically it was actually a very intriguing game (especially the first 45 minutes which was played at an incredibly high pace) in terms of the midfield battle and how Brazil played certain types of crosses into Chile's area (to exploit the height issue and draw out Sanchez from his comfort zone), if not the passing tour de force that some in here might have naively expected.

Still, I have no sympathy for Chile losing on pens because every team knows the deal before they go into these knock out games. If the circumstances were switched around then I wouldn't have lost any sleep either.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Uruguay need to do some sort of Suarez appreciation celebration if they score.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I have no idea why Neymar is getting bashed in here. He is by far Brazil's best player, one of the top players in the tournament so far, and ran himself to an absolute standstill today trying to make up for the fact that Brazil have nothing up front besides himself. Fred was awful, and apart from a few bright moments, Hulk was just his usual embarrassing self. 

Extra time and pelanties were tense as fuck :mark: The first half was extremely good I thought, both teams putting in the maximum effort, which is why every player was running on fumes by the end and why the quality of the match declined. Understandable.

I don't see why Chile "deserved" to go through either. Both teams seemed to cancel each other out, and if anything, I felt that Brazil slightly shaded it. That shot off the crossbar and the last pelanty just go to show how close the two teams were in the end. The game came down to inches, and it could have gone either way. This may seem like Chile were unlucky, but you could also say that Brazil were unlucky themselves not to have had a pelanty in normal time.

Great contest between two evenly contested teams. Chile should be proud of their efforts. Great drama. Bring on some more plz


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now is time for Uruguai and Colombia :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Like most sane people, I'm picking Colombia to win this one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Rodriguez to have a great day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Júlio César the fucking hero of the day. <33333
Absolute drama. Things do not get more intense than that. Incredible match. Brazil lives to fight another day.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm in the camp where I believe Brazil deserved to go through. I think they should have won in normal time - Neymar's header was very unlucky not to go in during normal time. Chile fought valiantly and grew as the game went on, but I just got a feeling Brazil were the more complete team. In the end, CHile were unlucky, but a worthy team in Brazil went through.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia really dominating the possessions. Just get Rodriguez in the box.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Uruguay trying to shut up shop defensively but this is just inviting Colombia to come at them


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Can't believe people are actually defending Suarez for that biting incident. Bunch of nut-huggers.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holy shit I didn't think it was going in...


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WHAT A BEAUTY


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Called it! Rodriguez strikes!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WHAT A GOAL!!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



₵A$H®;36000090 said:


> Rodriguez to have a great day.


Someone give this man a medal


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Damn, James Rodriguez, what a goal.

:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hope that goal replays in Ann Coulter's dreams for the rest of her life

The beautiful game indeed, James


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WHAT DID I JUST WATCH, WHAT DID I JUST SEE? HOW THE FUCK?! 

OMFG JAMESSSSSS PLLSSSSSSSSSSSS JAMMMEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Spectacular goal.

For Uruguay to have had any chance, I felt they had to score first. Really tough hill for them to climb now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

unreal technique, Colombia continue to impress.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










:bow


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Unbelievable tekkaz!! Goal of the comp so far. Hope Deadly Diego nets a brace, who goes Cavani think he is taking a freekick over him


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fantastic goal by Rodriguez. I have faith in Colombia being able to stop Brazil next round. They've been impressive all of the tournament so far.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

James Rodríguez :bow


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

amazing goal by the babyface dude, on par with the australian dude's van basten-esque goal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck me. Oh my fucking god in heaven

I got goosebumps from that gol

Somebody plz get this guy out of France quick

Barca plz buy Hames. Let us keep Suarez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hames is fucking awesome. silly fecker moved from one poverty league to another, get him in a real league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

They've had just four shots so far, none of which have been on target. Hope Suarez is watchign and fucking crying :suarez


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Won't be surprised if Rodriguez gets another one. Uruguay looks like a dumpster fire. Completely lopsided on the possessions.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Uruguay lacks a creator and a world class striker because Cavani is everything but a world class striker.

James Rodriguez :bow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

TEARS IN MY EYES, TEARS IN MY EYES. TEARSS. 

OH MY GOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD WHHHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Get Cuadrado back on the right. He's rather useless on the left. Hamez through the middle and Ibarbo for "Teo".


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



₵A$H®;36001202 said:


> :bow


Goal of tournament by the player of the tournement so far. James is such a special talent & turns 23 in July as well.

Banging on about him during the 12-13 season. Really liked what i saw of him when got chance to see him play, his grown more as player for club & country in last year or so. Plays more as the no10 for country & Monaco plays same no10 role or on rw cutting in mainly but can play anywhere across the front. His the type of talent where if given the chance you would say screw it & sign him just cos how good he really is.

Available last summer for €45m/£38.5m but everybody backed off & Monaco stepped in & paid the fee Porto wanted. Bet their laughing now if want him now cost even more & watching his progress his only going to get better, Monaco have superstar on hands from moment he signed for them. Only down side think James has is he doesn't have sustained pace on run his quick but isn't lightening fast can get away from players through his close control, movement, dribbling, vision, & trickery from players effortlessly at times. 

One my favourite players I thought I saw rumours he willing try new league this summer if Monaco were willing sell & a club has the kind of money buy him, would I take him at Manchester United? You bet your arse I would. You find room for him Cos his that type of player. Saf was keen admirer knew about him since 2010. I wonder if LvG is just as big a fan? Hugely unlikely go anywhere this summer anyway but no offence to french keague but he should be somewhere else showing his talent on bigger & better stage imo.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia are BOSSES. James Rod is a GOD. Uruguay are CUNTS. Football winning so far.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Incredible goal. Columbia have got dat pace.

Uruguay should've had a penalty tho.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

James with DAT #5 GOAL, surpassing Müller, Messi and Neymar.

Colombia are simply incredible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah, the way they are playing Colombia is going to stomp a mudhole in Brazil. Just great awareness on that goal. Amazing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*HAMEZ!*

Player of the Tournament.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That cross!

That header back into the deep box :bosh5


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HHHHHHHHHAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

FUCKKKKKCKCKCKCKCKCCKCKCKKCKCKCKCKCKCKCCKCKCKKCKC HOLLLLLYYYYYYY FUCKKCKCKCKAKAKKCKAKCAKCKAKCAKCKCKCKCKCKCKCKKC

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just horrific switching. I know Uruguay can try better.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia aren't even put of 1st gear yet. They made that look ridiculously easy


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Five goals. Some assists*. Man of the match in all three games he has started.

James Milner.

*probably.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pablo Escobar would have been so proud!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



The Monster said:


> Goal of tournament by the player of the tournement so far. James is such a special talent & turns 23 in July as well.
> 
> Banging on about him during the 12-13 season. Really liked what i saw of him when got chance to see him play, his grown more as player for club & country in last year or so. Plays more as the no10 for country & Monaco plays same no10 role or on rw cutting in mainly but can play anywhere across the front. His the type of talent where if given the chance you would say screw it & sign him just cos how good he really is.
> 
> ...


It's funny that you just posted this because I was talking about your old Rodriguez user title in the cb just now... and also mentioned it in the premium wc thread at the start of the tournament :lol

YOU KNEW ALL ALONG


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia never got into top gear and have probably slowed down in the past 15 and Uruguay still haven't made them look uncomfortable in defense.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

"Uruguay have players who know how to win"

Well, I can't see any in this game. All I can see is some atrocious defending and James shitting on the entire squad. Have fun facing this lot, Brazil.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia looking a little tired there. Have to think Suarez might have made Colombia pay for a few sloppy mistakes there.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Andre said:


> It's funny that you just posted this because I was talking about your old Rodriguez user title in the cb just now... and also mentioned it in the premium wc thread at the start of the tournament :lol
> 
> YOU KNEW ALL ALONG


Wanted us to sign him last summer so much when was at Porto & he was available cos of player I was watching I just knew had it some players can't explain reason but just know in your heart that has that X factor & James has it in spades. Knew he cost a lot when he moved in 2013 summer which is why many clubs backed off but when a club like Monaco come in for him with the money they have behind them then its game over. Change over at our end in terms of manager & director didn't help any effort we may of had of trying to buy him last summer if was any in fairness. A year on I bet you a lot of the club other then Monaco who originally backed away had just paid the fee Porto wanted looking back on it now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yup. Smooth sailing for Colombia. 
Rodriguez is going to embarrass Brazil.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

PSG bought Cavani 64 M € last summer




























:duck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia should handle Brazil easily... they look to be a solid team. Though, I think late in the game in the semis might be their undoing against a France or Germany that won't let so many chances go to waste from a tired defense struggling a little.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL chile :aryalol

LOL uruguay :aryalol

Pekerman the GOAT,always someone form argentina making things work.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wow fuck I'm worried for brazil


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



3Pak said:


> The world cup is for Algeria


C'est ça et la chatte de ta mère est mienne.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> amazing goal by *the babyface dude*, on par with the australian dude's van basten-esque goal.


 I like this :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> C'est ça et la chatte de ta mère est mienne.


I just translated this :duck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

COOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMBBIIIIIIIIAAAAAA GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hames.

bama4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

22 years old, 5 goals 2 assists.

James Fucking Rodriguez


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So yeah Colombia will probably do over Brazil








Hoping to see her again during the QFs


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> PSG bought Cavani 64 M € last summer


:duck















:duck


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Suarez


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> 22 years old, 4 goals 4 assists.
> 
> James Fucking Rodriguez


*5 goals 2 assists.

His teammate Cuadrado leads the tournament in assists made with 4.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Saurez could have made it a little more nervy for Colombia... still think Colombia wins. It amazes me how many in that country are actually defending what happened.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That Colombian chick is gorgeous


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia did an amazing job without Falcao 
James is the star of the team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> So yeah Colombia will probably do over Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bama hey there


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xapury said:


> :duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you thieve. I want my money back :lol




Rep.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That chick was so hot, they actually showed her twice on the big screen :woolcock


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Colombia did an amazing job without Falcao
> James is the star of the team


Don't forget Cuadrado who made a gorgeous assist. This guy has dynamite in his legs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm sure after this WC his value is above 50 million


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now Monaco had best hope they get a load of plastic fans to fill their stadium or else James will want to go. He's a talent you just don't want to lose.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



3Pak said:


> and your mum has dynamites in her ass












Tu l'as mérité :avit:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Overall Colombia are the best team I've seen so far.

Colombian women are ridiculous too.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



3Pak said:


> Je t'attends, je vais te faire une Suarez


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ruining the thread already :lol



Sons Of Liberty said:


> 22 years old, 5 goals 2 assists.
> 
> James Fucking Rodriguez


:lmao



Xevoz said:


> So yeah Colombia will probably do over Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:duck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ah, I see the thread is dying on its arse again. Shame.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Waffelz said:


> Ah, I see the thread is dying on its arse again. Shame.


Unfortunately :moyes8
Come on let's get back on topic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If Colombia keeps improving and having confidence, they could make a game against France/Germany. It's really nice to see three sides on one side of the bracket that are the most likely to go through that can put on a show. Hopefully, the other side picks up it's game or we get Holland coasting through. Can you imagine Colombia/Holland or France/Holland or the amazing return of the rivalry in Germany/Holland? Those three games are looking to be amazing.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia to embarrass Brazil next :bow


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If the thread is like this now, then France vs Nigeria will be "fun". :cesc


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If the thread is like this now, then France vs Nigeria will be "fun". :cesc


Although France is clearly favourite, I'll probably shit myself every time Nigeria goes near France's goal :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If the thread is like this now, then France vs Nigeria will be "fun". :cesc


Eh... Usually I just get off this topic til the next game. The last topic got horribly out of hand at points when there was no game. 

As for Colombia... highly impressed with Ospina. Hasn't played the most dangerous attackers overall but he's done a nice job when called on. Always love seeing good keeping. I might find a great save more of a rush than a great goal  Though that first goal by James was ridiculous. I am still not quite believing that shot just snuck it's way perfectly above the keeper's fingers and scraping the bar. Had to be perfect and it was... :bow


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

would love cuadrado at bayern. what a player.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> would love cuadrado at bayern. what a player.


TBF, I think he was better than James tonight or at least as good.

His header assist to James was great.

James + Cuadrado = 6 goals 6 assists

Radamel who ?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> would love cuadrado at bayern. what a player.


He would fit in well on that team. James would be great for Bayern too, or better yet, Barcelona.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> would love cuadrado at bayern. what a player.


He definitely helped with his runs to open up some space and keep Uruguay wary. I was equally impressed by Sanchez in defense at times. Didn't make many chances easy when the ball was anywhere near him. I need to go back and see who won that beautiful header back across to James though (think it might be Cuadrado but not sure). It wasn't flashy or "amazing" but that second goal was just great fundamentals of hustle, awareness and poise. I will admit to not giving Colombia much of a chance coming into the tournament but they are quickly becoming favourites with how they play.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia has played the best football in this WC, but they havent played against the best teams in the tournament. Still with James and Cuadrado i think they can beat any team in this WC, Brazil will be their 1st real test in the world cup, James GOAT by the way.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neymar vs James :mark::mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Cant wait tomorrow to watch Holland vs Mexico, hope that our defenders make good use of their experience in Holland(Salcido, Moreno, Rodríguez together have 3 eredivise championships, and 3 holland supercups


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hey soniaportugal if you have no country to root for, we can get married on a beach and you'll start rooting for france.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Hey soniaportugal if you have no country to root for, we can get married on a beach and you'll start rooting for france.


CQFD :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Hey soniaportugal if you have no country to root for, we can get married on a beach and you'll start rooting for *france*.


I Like you, but NO :angry:

France, Greece and Spain = NO, NEVER


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I Like you, but NO :angry:
> 
> France, Greece and Spain = NO, NEVER













:bow


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> :bow


:shaq:rivers


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I Like you, but NO :angry:
> 
> France, Greece and Spain = NO, NEVER


How do you feel about Scotland? We have wingers with nice hair just like you.

Only problem is we never qualify for the World Cup enaldo


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm happy for the Brazil goal keeper, man that guy was emotional.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Also after watching the ESPN 30 for 30 doc "the two escobars" which I recommend to all soccer fans, I have become a columbia fan.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Altidore's status is still uncertain. I hope he'll be ready to go on Tuesday.*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> How do you feel about Scotland? We have wingers with nice hair just like you.
> 
> Only problem is we never qualify for the World Cup enaldo


LOL when was the last cup for scotland?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Also after watching the ESPN 30 for 30 doc "the two escobars" which I recommend to all soccer fans, I have become a columbia fan.


I watched it. It's scary. I think I'd choose a trip in Bagdad over being a police officer in Medellin during Escobar's reign of terror.

Andres Escobar's murder is one of football's most shamefull moment. When football isn't a game anymore.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Also after watching the ESPN 30 for 30 doc "the two escobars" which I recommend to all soccer fans, I have become a columbia fan.


So you're a fan of a team whose name you can't even spell? Well done.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Impolite said:


> So you're a fan of a team whose name you can't even spell? Well done.


Your username definitely fits. Granted the misspelling is annoying but its a common mistake made. No need to be a douche about it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> I watched it. It's scary. I think I'd choose a trip in Bagdad over being a police officer in Medellin during Escobar's reign of terror.
> 
> Andres Escobar's murder is one of football's most shamefull moment. When football isn't a game anymore.


The things Football can make people do


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holland @2.10 tomorrow. You fucking what?! Greece @ 3.3 as well. These bookies are insane.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Impolite said:


> So you're a fan of a team whose name you can't even spell? Well done.


Jesus, cry me a river about it cunt :moyes4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Jozy Altidore is the worst thing to ever happen to fitba.

True or true?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

You're worse than cent symbol-capital a-dollar sign-capital h-registered trademark symbol, Marty.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He's easily the worst footballer at the tournament and the only thing of note he's done in the past 12 months is get injured and get carried off the pitch when his country needed him most on the biggest stage of the football world.

He really peppers my angus.

#Believe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He peppers your angus, he peppers my USA pride.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Waffelz said:


> Holland @2.10 tomorrow. You fucking what?! Greece @ 3.3 as well. These bookies are insane.


well Greece are garbage, and as far as Dutch go the odds would be based on regular time (or regular + extra time) so if you bet on a team and its tied after regular and extra time but they win on pens then you still lose the bet.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> He peppers your angus, he peppers my USA pride.


My peppers are so fucking angered right now it's unreal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He is fucking atrocious. People hoping he'll change the game are hilariously deluded. He couldn't hit the back of the net if you stapled it to his forehead. Only way he'll affect the game is if he takes a shit on the pitch and someone does their cruciates in slipping on it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> He is fucking atrocious. People hoping he'll change the game are hilariously deluded. He couldn't hit the back of the net if you stapled it to his forehead. Only way he'll affect the game is if he takes a shit on the pitch and someone does their cruciates in slipping on it.


thats not the mechanism of injury for doing either your ACL or PCL. Just saying :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FuckoffCL


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Waffelz said:


> Holland @2.10 tomorrow. You fucking what?! Greece @ 3.3 as well. These bookies are insane.


Colombia is 4.7 against Brazil.

:draper2

Those bets look pretty normal, compaired to the Colombia one.


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










fucking Brits! fpalm they're worse than muricans.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xapury said:


> LOL when was the last cup for scotland?


Is an Argentina fan really gonna ask a question like this?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> How do you feel about Scotland? *We have wingers with nice hair just like you*.
> 
> Only problem is we never qualify for the World Cup enaldo


:lol
This Portugal NT has good hair


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wonder if Costa Rica can make it to the finals or at least in 3rd Place, that would be great.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wonder if Costa Rica can make it to the finals or at least in 3rd Place, that would be great.


If Mexico upset Netherlands they could win the Quarter-Final against Mexico, if Netherlands win like they should can't see them doing it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hope Mexico wins. 

I just want to see more of THE GOAT 










notworthy.jpg


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Wonder if Costa Rica can make it to the finals or at least in 3rd Place, that would be great.


That would be great yeah.. I hope for an underdog to be at the semifinals at least.. I hope that Greece could do it but with the choises that our drunk coach makes i don't hope for much..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

TIM KRUL FINNA COME ON AT HALF-TIME AND SCORE THE WINNER BROS I CAN FEEL IT

LET'S GO TIM

TIGER TIM


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just realized Wednesday & thursday, there will be NO game of this GOAT World Cup :floyd1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> TIM KRUL FINNA COME ON AT HALF-TIME AND SCORE THE WINNER BROS I CAN FEEL IT
> 
> LET'S GO TIM
> 
> TIGER TIM


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm rooting for Mexico on this one, hope they win. They played great on the group stage, they have great Attack and Defense, and they deserve to go to the next stage :clap .


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I'm rooting for Mexico on this one, hope they win. They played great on the group stage, they have great Attack and Defense, and *they deserve to go to the next stage *:clap .


So does Holland.

I like both teams so may the best team win.

All I'm asking for is a great & fun game. :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazilian media allege Brazil FA dir. of communications "punched" Chile player Mauricio Pinilla at half-time. Fifa investigating incident.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

4-4-2 diamond, it looks like for the Dutch.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> So does Holland.
> 
> I like both teams so may the best team win.
> 
> All I'm asking for is a great & fun game. :mark:


Yeah, it should be a great game, wonder if Super Van will save the day, or will it be Robben :robben2
May the best team win


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Yeah, it should be a great game, *wonder if Super Van will save the day, or will it be Robben* :robben2
> May the best team win


Maybe It will be :


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

lets go mexico!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Omg this is going to be a massacre* :lol. *3-1 in favor of Holland.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Come on Van Persaal!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That Mexican babe was fucking nectar.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Going with Netherlands 3-1 in this game. Includes getting one late when Mexico has everybody pushed up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Do Holland have three of their back five out of position?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

chicharito woulda been there to bury that...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mexico's looking really good so far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Liam Miller said:


> That Mexican babe was fucking nectar.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

all these loose balls in the box...hernandez will be frothing at the mouth to get on


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

on this samsung advert you get all these big stars like rooney, ronaldo and messi....and then there's randomly victor moses :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

scrappy half. Dutch looking beat for pace and Mexico hounding them. Thought RvP should've tested Ochoa with the shot. Robben might should have had a penalty. Don't think either defender touched the ball before going through him. Have to see a replay tho.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The "darling" can be the referee of WC Final
There is a Portuguese who may be in the WC Final :cool2


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



SóniaPortugal said:


> The "darling" can be the referee of WC Final
> There is a Portuguese who may be in the WC Final :cool2




I hear the leather for the balls came from the UK so we'll be joining you


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HOLY HELL :bow


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

dos santos!!!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

AY DIOS MIO!!!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

van gaal to go into overdrive now! :avit:

good goal, though


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gioooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a strike by the Mexican player of Brazilian blood, DOS SANTOS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Cillessen has been shaky all game...*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

save!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OCHOA :bow


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

gawd damn ochoa da gawd


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

a fan has put his house up for sale to help fund a new contract for ochoa :lol

they're gonna need to put a lot more than that up for sale after these performances


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sneijder has been in Valenica/Eder territory. Terrible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










*He's arguably has been the best keeper throughout the Cup. *


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

hernandez must be cursing like a sailor being sat on the bench and seeing all these balls whipped into the box like that with nobody on the end of them


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

one united striker on, one off

wasn't van persie's best game


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking Ochoa, luck or not, saves are saves in a World Cup and the mofo has everyone with a jumping heart.

Will history repeat itself? Will we get beat by Argentina again?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Robin van Bottler being taken off is a surprise.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

COME ON MEXICO

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

this ochoa chap..


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Didn't expect this at all. Right out of the gate Holland was sloppy ( especially Cillessen ). I guess that was a sign of things to come.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

sneijder!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I take it back.

Wow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Talk about making sure that ball won't be stopped... now Mexico better be careful not to give up a quick second.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

nooooooooooooo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Motherfucker 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

ochoa let that in...he wants to show off some more on penalties :


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a rocket from Sneijder! There was no way even Ochoa was saving that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*I guess all of them corner kicks and countless crosses finally paid off* :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a strike. Sneijder donning all the doubters (including me). Ha.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

We just aren't allowed to have underdog :cena2 teams in the medal games are we? :batista3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hernandez will score the winner.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Im a bit disappointed that the Ball didnt burn through the net.

Great shot.

Penalties with Ochoa would be :banderas


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Looked like a soft penalty at first, but the replay showed it was a good call. Just took his feet out.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mexico screwed Mexico.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Please no penalty round.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'd give my left nut for Robben at United.

One of the best dribblers I've ever seen.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

im crushed


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Nvm.*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a shame Mexico couldn't keep it together at the last minute. They truly had this won. I only wanted Mexico to win so Argentina could eliminate them again.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> a fan has put his house up for sale to help fund a new contract for ochoa :lol
> 
> they're gonna need to put a lot more than that up for sale after these performances





Irish Jet said:


> I'd give my left nut for Robben at United.
> 
> One of the best dribblers I've ever seen.


who needs wingers who can dribble when we've got valencia who just knocks the ball forward and chases it like a headless chicken, and ashley young you plays it smart constantly passing backwards? :shrug

mehico have collapsed..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now hopefully that serves as a wake up call for Holland though... the tactics they started with just don't suit their game and the goal forced them to change back to basically what they had been doing.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ochoa's value has probably dropped about £10M on this game alone. At least that means he could end up moving to Scotland.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Get in there Vlaar my son :townsend

The commentators kept going on about the heat, what I don't get is why do they have matches starting at 1 pm local time? Is that greedy Fifa going after TV audiences?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Ochoa guesses wrong there... No need to hang heads. They gave Holland a battle ( even though they didn't seem engaged half the time ).*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

God damn it. I was pulling for Mexico so much.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Poor Mehico, double sucker punch right at the end.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I said that Netherlands frontier was this round. I guess I was wrong. What a cruel ending for México.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

time to jump on the usa bandwagon


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Ochoa's value has probably dropped about £10M on this game alone. At least that means he could end up moving to Scotland.


I'd say the opposite. He made some great saves and I don't think you can blame him for either goal


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FUCK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










THIS WORLD CUP IS FUCKING INSANE OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDD

KUYT :mark: TREMENDOUS



> 06-29, 18:15 CHAIN GANG DONNACHA
> BRING ON THE HUNTER


GAME CHANGER


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And here is the moment where the dagger was put through Mexican hearts 

http://gfycat.com/KnobbyHonestIriomotecat


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

usually you actually have to touch a player for it to be a foul. revolting


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The GOAT World Cup delivers with another dramatic, fantastic battle.

Feel sorry for Mexico because they had it for so long, but in the end, Holland's pressure was too much for them to overcome. Robben did all he could and continues with his excellent performances in yet another game.

The hopes for a Holland vs Germany final lives on too.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> usually you actually have to touch a player for it to be a foul. revolting


As a Man City fan, what right do you have to complain about an injury time comeback?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> As a Man City fan, what right do you have to complain about an injury time comeback?


when it has nothing to do with manchester city


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> usually you actually have to touch a player for it to be a foul. revolting


Tbf, they should have had a penalty at the end of the first half.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> usually you actually have to touch a player for it to be a foul. revolting


If you are talking about the penalty, Robben was clearly touched...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

clearly touched

laughable


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










*Hmm. Debatable. But in my opinion, seems like a phantom call.*


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> If you are talking about the penalty, Robben was clearly touched...


I didn't see any foul on that last minute penalty. I saw one at the end of the first half which wasn't whistled.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



₵A$H®;36029378 said:


> *Hmm. Debatable. But in my opinion, seems like a phantom call.*


1% contact 99% Robben dive :robben2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> I didn't see any foul on that last minute penalty. I saw one at the end of the first half which wasn't whistled.


The debate should be if it was a soft penalty... but his foot was clearly hit and the ref made the call. I am all for a debate on whether the ref should have swallowed the whistle on what could be said to be a light foul but he was clearly touched and there is no arguing that.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Ochoa's value has probably dropped about £10M on this game alone. At least that means he could end up moving to Scotland.


What game were you watching? How did you reach this conclusion?


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah not sure it really was a penalty, but it should have been one earlier on. Glad we're through though even though first half Mexico were superior.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> The debate should be if it was a soft penalty... but his foot was clearly hit and the ref made the call. I am all for a debate on whether the ref should have swallowed the whistle on what could be said to be a light foul but he was clearly touched and there is no arguing that.


If there is a contact, it's overshadowed by Robben amplification.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Ruckus said:


> What game were you watching? How did you reach this conclusion?


The game in which he completely forgot he was Ochoa and conceded two late goals to cap a capitulation for the ages.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Oranje!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> The game in which he completely forgot he was Ochoa and conceded two late goals to cap a capitulation for the ages.


your sig should say warning: lack of footballing knowledge


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> The game in which he completely forgot he was Ochoa and conceded two late goals to cap a capitulation for the ages.


Euuuuuumh yeah he's great he's not perfect. You don't make sense dude.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> 1% contact 99% Robben dive :robben2


Pretty much this.

http://gfycat.com/KnobbyHonestIriomotecat

Dont know if he steped on him of not, his foot shouldnt be there, ofcourse Robben is going to take it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

feel bad for Mexico


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> 1% contact 99% Robben dive :robben2












*There was contact ( he stepped on his foot ), but it was extremely over-exaggerated. I agree I wouldn't had called it. Ref made a phantom call in the worst possible time. Poor officiating ( all throughout the Cup ).*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> your sig should say warning: lack of footballing knowledge


Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


You really think his value has declined because he didn't save a penalty?:lol


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

'dat Hunter. 

GLADIATOR, YOU WILL GO ON MY SECOND WHISTLE.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

To be fair I had him at about £18-20M before the game, so he's still worth a fair amount.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

but he's a free agent

how can he be worth anything when he's free


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> To be fair I had him at about £18-20M before the game, so he's still worth a fair amount.


He's a fucking free agent.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


Why the fuck would his value drop because he didn't save a penalty? Nobody is perfect. Take the greatest goalkeepers in history and it's a guarantee that they all have failed to save penalties at some point in their careers.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Robben with dat LeBroning :maury

Good effort for Mexico for the most part, but it's definitely a sport where it's not how you start, it's how you finish


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


This is one of the dumbest things I've ever read.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

An eighth of a second? You have to be trolling because...yeah.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> To be fair I had him at about £18-20M before the game, so he's still worth a fair amount.


Zubi? is that you?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No matter how we lose, its still the same, good effort, but they could have control the match better, instead Herrera tried to kill it from vertical passes, i think it would have been a better tactic, to keep the ball, but well for 87 minutes it worked, kudos to Sjneider that was a torpedo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


There's no time to wait to see which way a shooter is going with a penalty. If you wait to see, by the time you dive, the ball is already past you. As a keeper, you usually have to guess which way a shooter is going, (through instinct and scouting). If you dive the wrong way, you dive the wrong way. Penalty was taken just fine - placed into a bottom corner.

Not fair to blame Ochoa for those goals. Sneijder's was a very well taken, well placed bullet into the bottom corner off a cleared header. Not many keeper's are stopping that. The second, well I've just spoken on that.

Your posts really reek of ignorance.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Harsh result for the better side. Hope the Dutch get raped in the quarters. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That was a penalty imo. Marquez is experienced enough to know that if you catch a player like Robben on the foot without getting the ball, he'll make sure to appeal for one. Definitely soft from embellishment. Decision balances itself out from the non-penalty from the 1st half.

Hard on Mexico though  but Herrera went defensive too early imo. They were pushing the Dutch for most of the match. Sitting back and allowing them that much space and time on the ball, content to defend their lead is a solid option with 10 - 15 mins left in the game, but not with 30-35. Poor in the end from a manager who has been incredible throughout the tourney.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Costa Rica could beat the Dutch of they play like this in the Quarters


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. *The penalty wasn't that well taken* so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


:bean


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> That was a penalty imo. Marquez is experienced enough to know that if you catch a player like Robben on the foot without getting the ball, he'll make sure to appeal for one. Definitely soft from embellishment. Decision balances itself out from the non-penalty from the 1st half.
> 
> Hard on Mexico though  but Herrera went defensive too early imo. They were pushing the Dutch for most of the match. Sitting back and allowing them that much space and time on the ball, content to defend their lead is a solid option with 10 - 15 mins left in the game, but not with 30-35. Poor in the end from a manager who has been incredible throughout the tourney.


This, i was expecting they played more the ball after the cooling break, but thats what you get from giving so many corners


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> :bean


laughed at that too. Was better than every penalty taken yesterday tbhunter


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*I don't know that rocket in the top corner was pretty unstoppable. If a keeper reaches to his post off a penalty then he's fucking superman.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> laughed at that too. Was better than every penalty taken yesterday tbhunter


Not this one.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Costa Rica vs Greece promises to be a trainwreck of a match. Greece will defend with nine men, stifle Costa Rica's creativity, and snatch a cheap goal in the last minute.

The one positive that can be drawn from this game is that some of Costa Rica's players are getting international exposure and may get a shot in a big league. I like the look of Celso Borges, their midfielder, and I'm hoping he earns himself a lucrative transfer after this World Cup is over.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Not this one.


conceded


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Not this one.


Now that is a well taken penalty. Shame Jara had to cock his decider up against the post. Typical Forest player tbh.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hadn't even posted in here yet, woops.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LEL at this thread, so much ignorance in here.



Femto said:


> Hard on Mexico though  but Herrera went defensive too early imo. They were pushing the Dutch for most of the match. Sitting back and allowing them that much space and time on the ball, content to defend their lead is a solid option with 10 - 15 mins left in the game, but not with 30-35. Poor in the end from a manager who has been incredible throughout the tourney.


Strongly agree with this. I said it at the start of this thread but I've not been impressed by Mexico's ability to defend set pieces in this tournament, which for me was their only real weakness defensively. By sitting so deep so early on they just invited Dutch pressure which led to a succession of corners. The Ochoa save onto the post should have been a warning sign before Huntelaar's knock down led to Sneijder's equaliser.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mexico beat themselves. Holland were there for the taking.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



₵A$H®;36029882 said:


> *There was contact ( he stepped on his foot ), but it was extremely over-exaggerated. I agree I wouldn't had called it. Ref made a phantom call in the worst possible time. Poor officiating ( all throughout the Cup ).*


That was a clear PK, as the earlier 2 PK's on Robben.

It does not matter if Robben fell, dived, swept, danced. He was clearly tripped and even lightly stamped.

It is not even 1% debatable if that a PK. Robben falling or not is a different issue. Most of these comments are coming from casual fans in this board who don't know a lot about football


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Mexico beat themselves. Holland were there for the taking.


Some of these comments are are really stupid IMO. I should open a school to teach you guys about football.

They were playing in 40C in very high humidity which is more of a hindrance to the Dutch than to Mexico which is why Oranje sat deep to conserve energy in the 1st half. Mexico's goal came from a long shot anyway so don't know where these ideas come from.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mexico scored and stopped playing, they got what they deserved.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. *The penalty wasn't that well taken* so he should have done better at saving it, and *he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it.* It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had *stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.*


This is genuinely the worst post I've ever read in regards to football and I've seen some complete dogshit in 8 years here. You've got it spot on with your username though, which sounds like a euphemism for a vagina, as you look like absolute fanny after this. The penalty went straight into the bottom corner, low and hard (no), which makes it a good penalty. Not every one has to be smashed into the top corner, thus piercing the net and striking an elderly man in the face. Do you want a man's death on your hands just for a perfect penalty??? He is also not named Mystic Ochoa, how the fuck would he know where it is going? Even studying tapes means nothing as only Huntelaar knows. He isn't going to get near it without taking a risk, it didn't work this time but it will on others. I agree with the last point though, next time he should bring a stopwatch onto the pitch with him so he can get that eighth of a second spot on.

The shorter version of that is;

LOL YOU ON DRUGS, YOU INSANE. YOU RISK TO SOCIETY, YOU POO.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Dear whatever Soccer Gods there are in this world

Please, PLEASE let Costa Rica score early which will prevent this game from wanting me to end my life.

Thank you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

game of the tournament incoming?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hopefully Costa Rica wins. The less of Greece's boring, shitty futbol I gotta see, the better.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Costa Rica 2-0.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Greece players will continue their country's tradition of failing to hit a barn door. 
Costa Rica will not get through Greece's defence. 
Everyone will get bored.

Game of the century right here.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

We zijn er weer bij en dat is priiiiiimaaaaaaaa!!!

VIVA FUCKING HOLLANDIA!!!!! :mark::mark::


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Game of the century right here


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL mexico :aryalol

Lets go costa rica!!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That Costa Rica's GK is great :wall


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I just had a horrible thought. What if Greece pull a Euro 2004 in this World Cup


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> I just had a horrible thought. What if Greece pull a Euro 2004 in this World Cup


enaldo


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Can't take any more of Greece.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wouldn't say it's been boring. Greece have had the better chances (and more chances). Costa Rica not doing enough to deserve anything.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No Alexi Lalas. Greece should not feel better. That was insomnia-curing levels of boring.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Navas' dive in his own box tho :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm willing to sit through another 75 minutes of this shit if it means PELANTIES. Give me some PELANTIES.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> *Wouldn't say it's been boring.* Greece have had the better chances (and more chances). Costa Rica not doing enough to deserve anything.


Seriously?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Going to spend the next 45 minutes reading all of the WOAT posts in this thread as it surely couldn't be as bad as that first half.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> No Alexi Lalas. Greece should not feel better. That was insomnia-curing levels of boring.


You think he's bad. In the UK, we've got Joe Speight, who says Greece are able to "prove their mettle" here. What, against possibly the weakest side left in the tournament? He's got no clue.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

At your own peril, Moz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Saint Dick said:


> Seriously?


Yeah. The pressing-counter pressing midfield battle is keeping me engaged. Greece aren't very defensive at all and playing a reasonably open game. I can understand if you're not into that sort of play though. Chances haven't been frequent. But Greece have created the better, so I'm not sure why everybody's blaming Greece for the structure of the match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FINALLY. FFS thank you Costa Rica


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gooooal


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES! :mark:

Go Costa Rica!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL. Really?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This should pick things up. Greece can't sit back and defend anymore, so they have to move forward and take a few shots.

If Greece had scored the goal, there would have been no hope for the rest of the game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

thank god this game finally has a goal.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:bow Costa Rica :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And almost a second goal from Costa Rica! And a genuine penalty call ruled out.

What did I say about picking things up?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:bow Ruiz


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What determines how much extra time there is at the end of a half?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RyanPelley said:


> What determines how much extra time there is at the end of a half?


Stoppages and time wasted generally.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RyanPelley said:


> What determines how much extra time there is at the end of a half?


Whether there have been injuries or not, the number of substitutions made, number of set pieces (FK, PK, corners), etc. basically making up for anything that stops the play, because the clock keeps running from start to finish unlike in most American sports.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

30 seconds for each substitution.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Do any of you even know the way to San Jose?

It might be dull for you nitwits whose teams have already been eliminated. As a lifelong Costa Rica fan this couldn't be more captivating. We're about to rid the world of Greece on our way to winning the whole thing.

I predicted we'd go on a great journey in this world cup but I expected stiffer competition from the ROTW. This could turn out to be the most comfortable world cup campaign of all time.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



IncapableNinja said:


> Do any of you even know the way to San Jose?
> 
> It might be dull for your nitwits whose teams have already been eliminated. As a lifelong Costa Rica fan this couldn't be more captivating. We're about to rid the world of Greece on our way to winning the whole thing.
> 
> I predicted we'd go on a great journey in this world cup but I expected stiffer competition from the ROTW. This could turn out to be the most comfortable world cup campaign of all time.


You've got Holland in the quarter final. I wouldn't count on going any further.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting. Okay, thank you fellas.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

announcer doesn't even card that the player is sent off. So monotone.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now it's interesting.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

But honestly how did the ref or the AR miss this?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

for the first time in history, it's Greece attacking and their opponent with 10 guys behind the ball, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RKing85 said:


> for the first time in history, it's Greece attacking and their opponent with 10 guys behind the ball, instead of the other way around.


Too late now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



IncapableNinja said:


> Do any of you even know the way to San Jose?
> 
> It might be dull for you nitwits whose teams have already been eliminated. As a lifelong Costa Rica fan this couldn't be more captivating. We're about to rid the world of Greece on our way to winning the whole thing.
> 
> I predicted we'd go on a great journey in this world cup but I expected stiffer competition from the ROTW. This could turn out to be the most comfortable world cup campaign of all time.


No Bryan Oviedo = no buys.



Velvet Skybox said:


> Greece players will continue their country's tradition of failing to hit a barn door.
> Costa Rica will not get through Greece's defence.
> Everyone will get bored.
> 
> Game of the century right here.





Velvet Skybox said:


> Sorry for being unimpressed, but I didn't feel he was impressive in the last 10 minutes. The penalty wasn't that well taken so he should have done better at saving it, and he made the mistake many goalkeepers make by diving as if he knew where Huntelaar was putting it. It doesn't make any sense to move so early; he would have been able to get a hand to it if he had stayed in the middle for about an eighth of a second more.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gamboa throwing a hissy fit about being taken off. You're not a star. You play in the Norwegian league, and that league's worse than Scotland's.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

lol at the announcer saying the Greek problem is not scoring goals.

No shit sherlock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This is just dreadful play... how can you look so impotent with a man up and getting balls in their half? Even on the set plays there is no real sense of scoring danger.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Three games to go. I don't think it's hyperbolic to call this an inevitability now. I'd place your bets now if I were you.



Velvet Skybox said:


> Gamboa throwing a hissy fit about being taken off. You're not a star. You play in the Norwegian league, and that league's worse than Scotland's.


Yeah, because that was what he was doing.



Baines On Toast said:


> No Bryan Oviedo = no buys.


Just went down the rabbit hole of: where is he anyway? Injured? Broken leg? Do I really need to see pictur..

Oh fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG IS THAT SOKRATIS??????????


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Not again.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

30 more minutes of this shit


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

oh fuck me.

Greece, nobody like you. Stop being a fucking cockroach and just die already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

greeks are gonna win the world cup. 

itshappening.jpg


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Maybe we'll get lucky and Greece will somehow sneak a second so we don't suffer ET in this?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This fucking Greece team just doesn't go away


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This World Cup is bonkers.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking hell ! Greece is really gonna do it again ten years later :floyd1


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Looks like we're headed for 30 minutes of boring negative football, then Greece going through on penalties. :sodone


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This is Euro fucking 2004 all over again :bron3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Could we have two games knicked in the last minutes?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This World Cup cannot get any crazier


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Kaylor Navas is the real deal though :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I have come to the conclussion that no CONCACAF team knows how to defend a lead late in a game.

And i've been staring at colour bars for the last 3 minutes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> This fucking Greece team just doesn't go away


Kind of like a lot of posters in this thread...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Joel said:


> Kind of like a lot of posters in this thread...


Lol if you talking about me, I really couldn't care less.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If the ref hadn't missed the glaringly obvious penalty, this wouldn't have had to happen.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I've been lurking this thread for a few days and there's so many mongs on this forum now it's ASTONISHING.

I saw someone call Messi's goal against Nigeria a bad free kick the other day, someone call Huntelaar's penalty bad earlier, and now I have to read through pages of people acting like James Rodriguez has always been some world class prodigal talent and that it's no surprise he's had such an incredible World Cup. Yeah, of fucking course you thought that a month ago.

For those wondering, my thoughts on this World Cup so far:





































p.s. fuck greece

edit: the FUCK deleted my penguin smiley


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If the ref hadn't missed the glaringly obvious penalty, this wouldn't have had to happen.


Agreed. Some referees' mistakes have been embarrassing during the tournament.

I hope justice will be made.

I hope Kaylor Navas goes into full GOAT Keeper mode :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seb said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a few days and there's so many mongs on this forum now it's ASTONISHING.
> 
> I saw someone call Messi's goal against Nigeria a bad free kick the other day, someone call Huntelaar's penalty bad earlier, and now I have to read through pages of people acting like James Rodriguez has always been some world class prodigal talent and that it's no surprise he's had such an incredible World Cup. Yeah, of fucking course you thought that a month ago.
> 
> ...


:cool2


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

On the evidence of extra time we've seen in the last few days, we should drop it entirely and go straight to penalties because extra time is shit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

"But Greece just won't go away."
So sad but so true.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> On the evidence of extra time we've seen in the last few days, we should drop it entirely and go straight to penalties because extra time is shit.


You are worse than Greece in extra time tbh


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Rockhead said:


> You are worse than Greece in extra time tbh


Guessing (s)he didn't watch Brazil-Chile yesterday


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Greece continuing to be rough as shit. How long until another handball from them?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Extra time isn't as exciting in this WC because of the heat & humidity that they're playing in. Especially teams like Costa Rica who are a man down.



IncapableNinja said:


> Just went down the rabbit hole of: where is he anyway? Injured? Broken leg? Do I really need to see pictur..
> 
> Oh fuck.


Aye, it was a real kick in the stomach for it to happen to him when he did.

Took over Baines as the LB for Everton and after putting in some outstanding performances it happened. 

Had an outside chance of making the WC which is just incredible but it came too soon, thankfully he's young so he'll just have to win it in 2018 I suppose.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Had Oviedo not been injured I'm thinking Costa Rica could have gained all 9 points, then seen this game out within 90 minutes. What could have been eh?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How can you fuck up a counter-attack like that ?? 

Guess greece has no idea how to play in attack mode.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Greece will score with the last kick of extra time to deny us the excitement of penalties.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I feel absolutely sorry for Sokratis here, having to play with the shit he has for teammates. One of the best defenders in the BuLi and has to depend on crap like Gekas to finish chances at the other end?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Greece will score with the last kick of extra time to deny us the excitement of penalties.


WHAT A SAVE


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Navas da Gawd :bow


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

2 minutes of Fergie Fernando Santos time.

Keylor Navas is your god now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Penalties it is. 

These Costa Rican players looked about 2 min away from collapsing. :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brilliant end to the match. Outstanding


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Can any of these guys even muster up the strength to take a penalty? They look shattered.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Keylor showed in Levante that he belongs in top three GK and his WC only support it. I loved Brenes's effort in the 2nd half, he was the lung of Costa Rica.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If there is a god, he will give Costa Rica the victory here in PK's.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

20 penalties each, 1-0 to Greece.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

0-0 in shootouts cause not a single penalty will make to the goal line :


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Quality pena from ruiz.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Better PK so far than the awful Chile/Brazil one. Nice shots being taken.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Liam Miller said:


> Quality pena from ruiz.


Actually it was shit

There's something I love about penalties that are hit hard enough that they bounce out of the goal again. Good pen.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

wow these guys practiced their penalties


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ruiz's penalty.. :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

There all going to score...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hate greece so much,im the only one?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Those guys have huge balls :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a save


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

NAVAS!!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

GOAT NAVAAAAAS :bow


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Costa Rica in the quarters :banderas


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES!

COSTA RICA GOATS!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No misses, one save... the PK was far more quality than the whole 2 hours before it


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Costa Rica through. Justice rollins :ambrose :reigns) has been done.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:banderas:banderas:banderas


:bow:bow:bow


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES! Greece is out.

Brazil and Chile could take notes on how to take PK's.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*OH MY GOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

TEAAARSSS TEARRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS IM IN TEAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS COOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSTTTTTTAAAAAAAAA RIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That was a perfect penalty shootout for Costa Rica, what a fairy tale run


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FUCK YEAH!

Glad Costa Rica went through since they deserved it after being screwed out of a penalty which would've likely prevented an extra time to begin with. They also finally got rid of Greece! :mark:

Some great penalties taken by both teams. Even the saved penalty was well placed, just a great save by Navas.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Haha yes fuck Greece


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

why cant i vote for costa rica?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That was some fun shit, have to admit, Costa Rica didn't quit, Greece now has to sit.

Costa Rica has been one fun team to vaguely follow, i.e., see a smattering of a few of their games, heh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OVIEDO BABY! OVIEDO WOAHHHHH!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad Costa Rica won. 

Greece got a gift call last match against Ivory Coast and a handball on them was missed today. They had a man advantage for half of the game. No one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

lel at all the hate for Greece. So many jelly fans in this thread.

Congrats to Costa Rica though.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL How far can Costa Rica go?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So embarrassed for Greece. About 59 minutes with 11v10 and they score once. So many awful corners, horrible finishes. That 5v2 counter was sickening.

As much as I love my heritage, fuck, they're a bad offensive team. Santos needs to go, with someone who knows how to coach a well balanced team. Greece have some guys who can score goals, and create. They're not just featured.

Credit to Costa Rica. They maybe a paper kitten, but they play like a fucking tiger out there. Netherlands won't have an easy time with them.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> LOL How far can Costa Rica go?


If Holland play like they did earlier, Costa Rica could reach the semis. But maybe the Mexico game will have given them a wake up call.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Costa Rica beat Italy, Uruguay, and drew England. 

No wake call will give Netherlands an easy win. It'll be a challenge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Destiny said:


> lel at all the hate for Greece. *So many jelly fans in this thread.*
> 
> Congrats to Costa Rica though.


Of what?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Greece just love to kick the shit out of their opponents. Greatest heel in world cup history.

Congrats to Costa Rica though - playing very well this tournament. Think Holland will be one step too far though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The Greeks have given us so much from philosophy to mathematics to political science and very tasty yogurt, that much is true. The Greeks have been an amazing source of greatness.

They just lived long enough to see themselves become the villain. In the World Cup. :side:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holland'll be too strong for them. Great effort from the Costa Rican's though.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

For all the shit they get, please know that the Greek players are refusing their bounty for reaching the round of 16. All they're asking for is a training camp.

That's classy. Hope Cameroon players take example.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> For all the shit they get, please know that the Greek players are refusing their bounty for reaching the round of 16. All they're asking for is a training camp.
> 
> That's classy. Hope Cameroon players take example.


A training camp of what?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Kebabs


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> A training camp of what?


For their national Team. 

Maybe "training camp" isn't the right translation. 

For example, France NT's training camp is Clairefontaine.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The jealous of greece post :duck :aryalol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Oh, a natural training base. Yeah. Makes sense.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> Oh, a natural training base. Yeah. Makes sense.


I don't know where they train but It must be pretty shit.

How broke is Greece though ? :side:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Konstantinos Mitroglou have all the traits for being a villain in a movie or in wrestling. Just look at his hairstyle, eyebrows, and mustache. 








Fun Fact, Costa Rica is the last standing Central American.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Konstantinos Mitroglou have all the traits for being a villain in a movie or in wrestling. Just look at his hairstyle, eyebrows, and mustache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it personally. Maybe he could be a "foreign heel" from the 1980s, but not much more than that.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hope Costa Rica shocks the world by beating Holland. 
Keylor Navas did a good job at goalkeeping btw.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I hope Costa Rica shocks the world by beating Holland.
> Keylor Navas did a *good job at goalkeeping* btw.


Understatement of the year.

During the 120 minutes match + shootouts, he looked like he was possessed by a divine force.

As a matter of fact, he's been exceptionnal during the whole tournament so far.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What is it with this World Cup and good goalkeepers? We've had Ochoa, Ospina, Navas, Cillessen, and maybe few more to come...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Keylor Navas hasn't been a revelation. 

He's been amongst the top 3 gk in the world this past season (the best in the world imo). His statistics really blow most other gks out of the water.

World class player.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Don't forget Sirigu who beasted vs England, and then was benched b/c Buffon is a walking dildo


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> What is it with this World Cup and good goalkeepers? We've had Ochoa, Ospina, Navas, *Cillessen*, and maybe few more to come...


LOL are you kidding? He's a liability, matter of time before he causes Netherlands to go home. They've been winning in spite of him


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Cillessen almost made a huge error when he came out of the box to clear out the ball at the beginning of the game ( like around the 7 minute mark ). He was shaky all throughout. Dude needs to get his head on straight.*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

simply can't believe Krul isn't starting.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He's krap.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> Keylor Navas hasn't been a revelation.
> 
> He's been amongst the top 3 gk in the world this past season (the best in the world imo). His statistics really blow most other gks out of the water.
> 
> World class player.


:kobe10

You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.

Please tell me a year ago if you were asked to give a list of the top three goalkeepers in the world, you would have put Navas on there. LMAO. 

Seriously, you should stop trying to act like you actually know what you are talking about. 



































































:banderas


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> What is it with this World Cup and good goalkeepers? We've had Ochoa, Ospina, Navas, *Cillesse**n*, and maybe few more to come...


:aryalol:tiJordan:duck:HA


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm pretty sure Egame isn't actually serious with anything he posts, or at least I hope


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Vince give Robben a call he really sold the shit out of that penalty.

still a dumb play by mexico, another round of 16 fail. gotta feel for their fans.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The reaction surprised me because I actually quite like Cillessen. He's defied all expectations (which were, for him, to let in eight goals as Holland crashed out at the group stage).


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

4 hours left before France-Nigeria :mark::mark:

ALLEZ LES BLEUS ! :cheer:cheer


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

^ And I haven't had a wink of sleep yet :favre


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ And I haven't had a wink of sleep yet :favre


Up all night celebrating Costa Rica's win? I know I was.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Up all night celebrating Costa Rica's win? I know I was.


Whatever happens against Holland, Keylor Navas is getting laid by the finest women when he comes back to Costa Rica. What a champ performance he's had yesterday !


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> :kobe10
> 
> You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.
> 
> ...


I hate to defend EGame but he is right. Everyone who actually watched La Liga would have put Keylor in the top three goalkeepers of the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> :kobe10
> 
> You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.
> 
> ...


:kobe10



























































































































































































































There is his comparisons with a few the TOP GOALKEEPERS of keepers of last season playing for TOP TEAMS. 

Please let me know if you want me to compare him with anyone else. xx
Please let me know if you want me to compare him with other mid table team goalkeepers which he destroys. xx
Please let me know if you want to know how shit the Levante defence is compared to the top team gks that were in the comparison. xx
Please let me know if you don't understand that even though he plays for a poverty team, he still holds up to the top keepers in Europe. xx
Please let me know if you want to know how many top teams are after his signature . xx
Please let me know if you want learn more about football. xx
Please let me know if you want me to stop embarrassing you time after time. xx

#xx

Edit: :kobe10


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

According to whoscored.com Patrice Evra and Marouane Fellaini had good seasons.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wait......where is Iker Casillas.....:mcgee3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Shit I didn't realise Costa Rica Navas was Levante Navas. Yeah he was quality last season too.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Donned Atleti third last game of the season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> *Shit I didn't realise Costa Rica Navas was Levante Navas. Yeah he was quality last season too.*


This usually happens when a woman tries to follow a mans sport. Try to keep up, love. :sansa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> *Shit I didn't realise Costa Rica Navas was Levante Navas. Yeah he was quality last season too.*


do you want an explanation of the offside rule too you silly woman


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

RIO GIVING THE INSIDE SCOOP ON WHY POGBA LEFT


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*France & Germany are obviously the clear cut favorites today. Hope they play up to form.*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Enyeama is wearing the Lakers Uniform :kobe4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just offside. Nigeria the better team so far. Keep it up Super Eagles


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Our attacking choices have been bad so far and our midfield has been a bit lazy. Nigerian players shouldn't go near our goal with so much ease.

Come on France, wake up !


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Has Benzema even touched the ball? He's like a lost puppy out on the left


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

what are france doing?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> Has Benzema even touched the ball? He's like a lost puppy out on the left


Giroud should be replaced by Griezman. There are holes on both sides of Nigerian's defense & Griezman can bring his speed and ball handling to the table.

Nigeria is too good of an attacking team to leave Benzema on the left because he doesn't defend this part of the field and Nigeria is taking advantage of that.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And btw, I hate Enyama :cuss:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What's with commentators jizzing over saves from 'keepers which are right at them?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> And btw, I hate Enyama :cuss:


yeah but what about Enyeama?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










MFW Giroud is on the pitch and not griezmann


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Nigeria have been playing well. Would be awesome if they upset France. 

But please, don't go to extra time!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wonder if this will end up in penalties. Let's hope not


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










MFW Giroud has been chosen over nasri


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How is that not a red fucking card?

It was SO obvious even watching it live. Shocking tackle.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Kevin Kilbane is the worst commentator ever. Makes Clark Carlisle and Andy Townsend look like fucking superstars.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Kevin Kilbane is the worst commentator ever. Makes Clark Carlisle and Andy Townsend look like fucking superstars.


omg your siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Kevin Kilbane is the worst commentator ever. Makes Clark Carlisle and Andy Townsend look like fucking superstars.


That's why Univision is better. Their commentators are the GOAT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Finally... well deserved goal and unlucky not to have a few more.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

POGBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

GRIEZMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN OH GAWD WHAT A BEAUTIFUL GOAL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

RIP IN PEACE NIGERIA


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking hell ! What a hard battle !

Props to Nigeria who played extremely well (except in the end).


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

odemwingie so cringe


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Paul GOATba


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Matuidi a lucky boy not to see red for the Onazi injury. Game changing moment but Griezmann edged it for them and we ran out of steam at the end


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Tried until (close to) the very end. 

I am proud of Nigeria, but I feel terrible about the result. Two mistakes ended it.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great game Nigeria did their best as well


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Still not convinced France can hang with a really good team. Also Lloris is having a very poor tournament without being made to pay for any of his mistakes.*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How was the game? was a good game? I was unable to watch


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I've had my leg done in from a similar type tackle to Matuidi's today. Was definitely red imo.

As good as Enyeama was all match, his GKing for the goal was atrocious. Moses' goal line clearance was awesome doe.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> *Still not convinced France can hang with a really good team. Also Lloris is having a very poor tournament without being made to pay for any of his mistakes.*


I don't see what was wrong with Lloris' performance today. :draper2

So far, almost all the favourites have struggled in KO stage except Colombia who played an inofensive Uruguay team.

The fact that we struggled but still won is a good sign. And tbf, we played an excellent Nigeria team who easily played his best football today.

I do agree that France will need to elevate their level if they have to face Germany.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> How was the game? was a good game? I was unable to watch


It was descent. Nigeria did a really good job even tough they lost.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> I've had my leg done in from a similar type tackle to Matuidi's today. Was definitely red imo.
> 
> As good as Enyeama was all match, his GKing for the goal was atrocious. Moses' goal line clearance was awesome doe.


I'm biased but I have to agree. It could have been worse. But I won't complain the ref only gave him a yellow :

I hope Nigeria's player is OK though.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG IF FRANCE ALGERIE HAPPENS FRANCE IS GONNA BURN HAHAHAHA :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> OMG IF FRANCE ALGERIE HAPPENS FRANCE IS GONNA BURN HAHAHAHA :mark:


Benze will get death threats I reckon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Rockhead said:


> This usually happens when a woman tries to follow a mans sport. Try to keep up, love. :sansa


*Mate you thought Navas played for Man City :deandre*


TNA Original said:


> I don't see what was wrong with Lloris' performance today. :draper2
> 
> So far, almost all the favourites have struggled in KO stage except Colombia who played an inofensive Uruguay team.
> 
> ...


*He's been pushing and dropping balls out into dangerous areas all tournament. Just that nobody has capitalised on them as of yet.

And Nigeria weren't excellent at all. They were at best average. It was a competitive game for so long because France were awful in the final third like they were vs Ecuador. Nigeria never looked a prominently dangerous threat, it was just a matter of if France could score or not. Once they play Germany that defence will open right up imo. But I feel the same about Germany's defence so at least that game should be fun. 

Honestly the only teams I really thinking have been playing better than good this tournament have been Costa Rica, Chile and Colombia. Brazil seem stuck in second or third gear, Holland haven't played as well as some make out to be brutally honest, Mexico have done well defensively but lacked going forward vs Brazil and Holland, Germany cracked the moment any pressure was on them and France have looked at best good when they played a team who weren't full of crazy lunatics. *


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> *Mate you thought Navas played for Man City :deandre*
> 
> *He's been pushing and dropping balls out into dangerous areas all tournament. Just that nobody has capitalised on them as of yet.
> 
> ...


It's KO stage so I give them a pass.

Then again, I thought Lloris was good during the match. He was there on aerial balls, made the stops needed. Honestly, you can't catch every shots and all his released balls were covered by a teammate.

What France lacked today was midfield intensity which usually a strength for us. And Nigeria did play well (your standards must be very high). Clearly, they lack a great striker but their ball movement during 75 minutes was great as well as their intensity.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I find it amusing when people say Algeria have no chance against Germany.

This is the World Cup in which Costa Rica beat Uruguay, Greece and Italy, remember. Anything can happen.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*France are just making up the numbers in my opinion, I don't think they have any chance of winning the Cup. All their efforts will ultimately be in vein when they play another top side (Germany)and get eliminated.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seabs said:


> *He's been pushing and dropping balls out into dangerous areas all tournament. Just that nobody has capitalised on them as of yet.
> 
> And Nigeria weren't excellent at all. They were at best average. It was a competitive game for so long because France were awful in the final third like they were vs Ecuador. Nigeria never looked a prominently dangerous threat, it was just a matter of if France could score or not. Once they play Germany that defence will open right up imo. But I feel the same about Germany's defence so at least that game should be fun.
> 
> Honestly the only teams I really thinking have been playing better than good this tournament have been Costa Rica, Chile and Colombia. Brazil seem stuck in second or third gear, Holland haven't played as well as some make out to be brutally honest, Mexico have done well defensively but lacked going forward vs Brazil and Holland, Germany cracked the moment any pressure was on them and France have looked at best good when they played a team who weren't full of crazy lunatics. *


Lloris has been fine. You can say he's been pushing and dropping balls into dangerous areas but at the end of the day if no one is on hand to punish it then it's all good. Maybe he's aware of what's around him? Either way I can't think of any glaringly bad parries a la Casillas against Chile. Missed today's first half, saw a drop from a cross I think in the second half but he covered it up quickly and he made a save from an Odemwingie shot that could've easily been a rebound for an attacker but to be fair to him that was a tricky shot that bounced in front of him at pace.

Again, I missed the first half but I'd put France in that bracket of 'better than good' so far. Awful in the final third against Ecuador is a bit of an exaggeration imo. Their finishing was really poor but their approach play was good. On another day they would've scored three or more. I've been most impressed by Chile and Colombia. Costa Rica seem like a team that prefer to play against bigger teams and make it difficult for them. Thought they looked fairly impotent against Greece. Still they've obviously been the surprise of the tournament and exceeded everyone's expectations. Holland got a ton of hype after they thrashed Spain but other than that they haven't been anything special.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I find it amusing when people say Algeria have no chance against Germany.
> 
> This is the World Cup in which Costa Rica beat Uruguay, Greece and Italy, remember. Anything can happen.


They don't have a chance. Uruguay, Italy and Greece aren't Germany. Costa Rica were slight favorites against Greece anyway so that wasn't an upset.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



just1988 said:


> *France are just making up the numbers in my opinion, I don't think they have any chance of winning the Cup. All their efforts will ultimately be in vein when they play another top side (Germany)and get eliminated.*


Well, we'll see. I hope you're wrong 

We are not the favourite but we shouldn't be overlooked either.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Saint Dick said:


> They don't have a chance. Uruguay, Italy and Greece aren't Germany. Costa Rica were slight favorites against Greece anyway so that wasn't an upset.


You say that, but Algeria look the stronger team these first 20 minutes. 

Ghoulam is really impressing me. Napoli won't struggle for quality at left-back if he keeps putting in performances like this.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany looking a bit shaky here


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*They're real fortunate Algeria was offsides on that made goal. Germany is getting throttled by their counterattack. Not looking good so far.*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Superb goal by Algeria nullified by offside :floyd1


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mertesacker shitting himself at the pace of Algeria


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

You all excited to witness the scenes when Griezmann goes up against a German full back? Valbuena on Howedes too.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*






south amerika y u do dis to meh


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lets go algeria!!!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany could really use a world class RB now.

But that Neuer dude is really a great defender.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*I would love an Algeria upset today, I've got them in 2 sweepstakes at work and would love to see the look on every bodies face if I win both pots! Germany are kinda playing into their hands by attacking them and allowing for the counter-attack. That being said if either team score, I can see the game finishing 3-1 Germany. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany is so shit. LOL.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neuer @ CB, Schweinsteiger as CAM, Per & Boa somewhere out there and Mustafi doing w/e.

i give up


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This Lahm as a CDM shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Algeria's counterattack >>>>>>>>>>>> Everything Germany is doing*

*Lol I'm wondering who was really the favorite today* :duck


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/13C7...p4?versionId=Ocf_dn2Jegsp5YPEj.MblBpq.tA3OHU0

:banderas

Even Pogba knows he witnessed the footballing equivalent of Halley's Comet.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



₵A$H®;36117698 said:


> *Algeria's counterattack >>>>>>>>>>>> Everything Germany is doing*
> 
> *Lol I'm wondering who was really the favorite today* :duck


oh we were definitely the favourite. That's when we most love to pull this shit.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Al Jazeera? :ti


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> Germany is so shit. LOL.


I second this notion.

They could do with reus and gundogan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany needs to wake up. Algeria have been pretty good in counterattack, although the defense has done them favors with Neuer being forced to take that role instead.

Still, the ball is bound to find the net at some point.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Ryan193 said:


> Al Jazeera? :ti


Classic Hoddle.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Jesus what a ball.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Damn, that Neuer kick to Schurrle was right on the money.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria just wasted the GOAT counter.

I really hope the kebabs get kicked tho.

So let's go Algeria


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Low is woat.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Get Klose on and win me some money you cunts.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mesut Ozil is fucking shit. The new Torres.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

cmon germany dont let david hasselhof down


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a magnificent piece of luck that is.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Fuck. Germany is really starting to take control of the possessions.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Rais is just immense


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WOATENG


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

neuer has absolutely perfected the position of gk. flawless.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Muller


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HAHAHAHA MULLER :maury 8/8


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this real life?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Worst free kick in the history of football. 

I'm LOLING.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

German scumbags.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mueller pffffffffrtt


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This can't be real. The fact that this match is going into extra time is simply maddening.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a disappointing showing by Germany.... shocking.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

ALGERIE :mark: WHAT A GAME FROM THEM, THEY DESERVE TO WIN


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

We could still end up with France vs Algeria...

I'm expecting riots, civil war, and Marine Le Pen's head to be paraded through the streets of Paris if that happens.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

brb gonna hide under a rock.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

1 2 3 VIVA ALGERIE ! :bow

Their Goalkeeper has been outstanding.

I want France-Algeri in 1/4 finals :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Why was everyone acting as if Muller didn't mean to fall?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*LOL if the US are the last ones standing from our group* :lel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany will definitely win now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

It's not shocking.

When you play a right back in defendive midfield, play centre backs as full backs, play central attacking midfielders on the wings and an attacking midfielder as a striker, you have no balance whatsoever, thus you play like shit.

Throw in that Germans are chokers and they have a shit manager, then you get what we have seen tonight. No need to be shocked.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

COME ON ALGERIA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL Algeria :lol just imagine.....


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Well done nazis.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Well...Not today Algeria


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

GET THE FUCK IN! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Schürrle finally doing something good.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Looks like the theoretically better (but in reality worse) team is winning. Again. :sodone


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Fuckin A man......*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany vs France :moyes1


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How did the guy miss that :haha


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holly 2-1 :mark:

Great game by Algeria...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Algérie died like true warriors. Outstanding collective effort.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria making that last 10 seconds heart stopping.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

2-1 is a justified scoreline


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I fucking despise Neuer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria. 

Stunning, just stunning. Hold your heads high lads.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Finally it's over! :cheer

Poor game by Germany for their standards. They could've led by 4-0 in the extra time if we discount the chances they missed during the first 90 minutes. Gotta give credit where it's due, though. Algeria put on a hell of an effort and kept coming even after the second goal one minute before the end. They have nothing to be ashamed of and taking Germany to extra time along is an achievement in itself. True warrior effort by the team.

But yeah, bring on France now!

EDIT: MOTM has to go for the goalkeepers. Neuer pretty much saved the team's ass on every counterattack when the defenders were out of place while Rais made a bunch of amazing saves.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

that match was fucking evil.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brilliant game. Lol if Germany play four centre halves again.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Nice showing of algeria.

Germany :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria died like real warriors. Not lying I'm crying right now, they played such an inspirational game. They are warriors. HOPE FRANCE WILL BUTTFUCK THOSE NASTY NAZIS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> HOPE FRANCE WILL BUTTFUCK THOSE NASTY NAZIS


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany absolutely needs to get embarrased by France. I can't believe I have to wait till Friday :floyd1


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria left like champions, honestly did deserve to go through. Shame they didn't, but hey, I wanted both Germany & Algeria to go far so LETS GO DEUTSCHLAND! :mark:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria fought hard and gave it their best :clap 
Algeria was gonna be the last standing African Team, but they didn't succeed. Anyways good game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria were fucking excellent. For all the shit people are giving the Germans, give some credit to the opposition.

They were a very good side. They all looked good with the ball and had pace to really trouble Germany. They just couldn't maintain that energy down the stretch, while Germany have fucking robots like Muller who just don't fucking tire.

Incredible game though. Germany are still a major player. Fancy them to beat France if Low gets his head out of his ass.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hope France trashes Germany, Low needs to go, so much potential wasted on the german Moyes.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Algeria was gonna be the last standing African Team, but they didn't succeed.


Algeria was already the last standing African team after Nigeria's loss... :kobe11


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Seb said:


>


SEB!!! 










The match was very entertaining. This world cup has been unpredictable so far and I really like it. The underdogs keep springing surprises. I thought Algeria would get smashed, but they absolutely held their own. Kudos to them.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Algeria went out like badasses. Also fuck the haters, Ozil with the match winner. Come on You Gunners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Is Ozil related to Peter Lorre? srs

That's about all I learned from this game.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neuer was fantastic tonight. Germany will never achieve anything with Low in charge, playing 4 center backs against Algeria is embarrassing. Shame that Nigeria and Algeria went out, both were a credit to their countries.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Bradley has covered more ground than anyone in the group stage, not sure he deserves all the hate, think this shows how important he is to U.S.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

BTW I would not start Jozy even if he is ready to go. Bring him on in the 70th minute.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah he runs a lot. Game changer.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Also fuck the haters, Ozil with the match winner. Come on You Gunners.


lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Time for the real GOAT of the WC! :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Yeah he runs a lot. Game changer.


fair enough..predictions?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Yeah he runs a lot. Game changer.












The world cup is like a box of chocolates Vader.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> fair enough..predictions?


I've written USA off in every single match.

That won't change here. 4-0 Belgium.


Nah. Can honestly see USA nicking this 2-1.


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lets go Argentina!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Yeah he runs a lot. Game changer.


watch your mouth son :dozy



> Nah. Can honestly see USA nicking this 2-1.


Much better. :dozy

A win is possible, and I'd be over the moon with it, but I think U.S.'s high point is going to be getting out of a tough group.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Our attack has been stagnant on the pitch after Altidore went out. Glad he'll be available tomorrow. Hopefully him and Dempsey come to form against that banged up Belgium defense. 

2-1 seems like a fair prediction.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

glad tomorrow is a holiday up here in Canada so get to watch both games.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Bradley has covered more ground than anyone in the group stage, not sure he deserves all the hate, think this shows how important he is to U.S.


_That's a lot of yellow._


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Altidore is fucking shit. Why do you people think he'll add something?

HE

IS

SHIT.

SHIT IS HE

SHIT HE IS.

IS HE SHIT

YES

he's about as prolific at scoring as an impotent monk.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Remaining team round up!

Brazil - if it wasn't for Neymar they'd be fucked. Haven't looked good in any match. Hulk makes Nani look like Maradona. Paulinho shouldn't get into this squad, he'd be surplus to requirements in Uzbekistan. Fred has disappointed me in this as he was prolific in the Confeds. Their defence is vile. Silva has been the best, shock, but he's hardly been special. Luiz is one of the worst defenders on the planet - he's not a defender, he's a thug who cannot play as a centre back. PSG have made the dumbest transfer in history - apologies Mr. Carroll, your reign is over.

Argentina - similar to Brazil, all one man. Their man just happens to be the best ever (opinions!). If they can actually defend well, Messi could probably do it alone. Don't rate Romero at all in goal, midfield has been uninspiring and Higuain as been as useful as nettle leaf dildo.

Belgium - one of the most boring teams I've ever seen. Have probably the best keeper and defender in the world. No fullbacks will fuck them eventually though, especially since Alderweireld (?) is turd. Just no width shows that Moyes' crossing philosophy = entertainment. The striker whose name begins with O looks decent.

Colombia - lovely team to watch, obvious two being JAMES and Cuadrado who've both looked superb. Wonder how Grandpa Yepes does against a quality pacy striker. Cavani doesn't count as he's terrible. Fuck me PSG have pissed money away. Haven't played a great team yet and won't in the quarters as Brazil are crap but Neymar might cause HAVOC.

Costa Rica - favourite team to watch thus far. Ruiz is playing better than he ever did in England and Joel Campbell is sensational considering he looks like the Downs Syndrome version of Bubba from Forrest Gump. Navas has the reflexes of 90 cats.

USA - done well to get this far. I hate all of the fans. You're all fat, racist morons. Also you allow guns, this means you aren't allowed to argue my previous point. George Bush LOL let's vote in a guy who can't open a door. Hitler never had a shoe thrown at him. Obama doesn't mean you aren't racists. I'd love to visit America though. As long as none of you were there.

Germany - Neuer is a fuck up waiting to happen - MARK MY WORDS. Muller is my favourite German man. Who is alive. Ozil is fucking crap. Why do they have so many Turks? Just get Turk from Scrubs and go all out.

France - oui oui garlic bread eiffel garçon cantona pepe le pew bonjour / paedo's who have mostly looked great. Putting Benzema out wide for Giroud is like shagging Jackie Stallone whilst Eva Mendes films it.

Holland - Robben looks incredible, the defence is absolute poodle. The keeper is about as shaky as Michael J Fox. If they play Argentina in the semis then it could be about 7-7.

Switzerland - nope.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Agree on Neuer. That fucker is going to get caught playing sweeper keeper once too often before this tournament is over and the outcome is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

low deciding to enforce WELL IT WORKED FOR BAYERN IN A ONE TEAM LEAGUE, IT CAN WORK FOR GERMANY rule still has me laughing.

even though he's completely ignoring that bayern have a pretty decent right back in rafinha to cover the lahm nonsense. not mustafi. boateng can't play any position well. mertesacker gets caught out by anything that moves and howedes again, centre back.

surely the most sensible thing is to shift lahm back to right back, play khedira and schweinsteiger and have something that looks like a regular fitba team.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Slient Alarm said:


> Agree on Neuer. That fucker is going to get caught playing sweeper keeper once too often before this tournament is over and the outcome is going to be hilarious.


You watch, it'll happen against the USA making it a very bitter sweet moment


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Remaining team round up!
> 
> Brazil - if it wasn't for Neymar they'd be fucked. Haven't looked good in any match. Hulk makes Nani look like Maradona. Paulinho shouldn't get into this squad, he'd be surplus to requirements in Uzbekistan. Fred has disappointed me in this as he was prolific in the Confeds. Their defence is vile. Silva has been the best, shock, but he's hardly been special. Luiz is one of the worst defenders on the planet - he's not a defender, he's a thug who cannot play as a centre back. PSG have made the dumbest transfer in history - apologies Mr. Carroll, your reign is over.
> 
> Germany - Neuer is a fuck up waiting to happen - MARK MY WORDS. Muller is my favourite German man. Who is alive. Ozil is fucking crap. Why do they have so many Turks? Just get Turk from Scrubs and go all out.


I don't like this post. Too much ugly truth for my taste.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I miss Reus.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Altidore is fucking shit. Why do you people think he'll add something?
> 
> HE
> 
> ...












#areyouready


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*









lol Messi!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Argentina vs Switzerland, either way it goes, will be an embarrassment. Either Messi will thrash his way through Switzerland (assisted by a decent player for once such as Lavezzi instead of Higuain who has been shocking all tournament) or XS will exploit Argentina's shit defence and get through.

Belgium vs USA... I'd love to see Belgium get through just to witness the sight of 6 million people no longer giving a toss about "soccer".


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium 2-0
Argentina 3-1

are my picks for the games today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> USA - done well to get this far. I hate all of the fans. You're all fat, racist morons. Also you allow guns, this means you aren't allowed to argue my previous point. George Bush LOL let's vote in a guy who can't open a door. Hitler never had a shoe thrown at him. Obama doesn't mean you aren't racists. I'd love to visit America though. As long as none of you were there.







*I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE THAT! I BELIEVE THAT WE!!!!!!!!


I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN! I BELIEVE THAT WE WILL WIN!​*


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

It had to be done.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










:maury


I really hope the US go through tonight.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium to win by one or maybe two if they score early for once. They're too solid for 'muricans. Argentina will go through 'coz of Messi.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Altidore returns, this might be good for the team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

BELGIUM ABOUT TO GET IT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*MURICA! FREEDOM! BELIEVE!*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Altidore returns, this might be good for the team.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I believe that the USA will get raped.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So much depends on how good USA's fullbacks and wingers can double team hazard and Mertens, especially Hazard. Belgium's shitty fullbacks provide no overlap at all so their wingers always have to deal with two players double teaming them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I've been 6/8 for predictions this round. Got Belgium and Argentina for today. But I don't mind 7/8 if Switzerland send Argentina packing. C'MON, you can do it!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

VAMOS VAMOS ARGENTINA!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Fucking hell :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think this is the game where Argentina is finally going to look like a world beater.

3-1 Argentina.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Vamos Argentina! Time for Messi to Messi.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

is anyone else's video feed the drizzling shits?

Every 10 seconds the video is freezing for about a second. Is this a problem for everybody or just something on CBC up here in Canada?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think this is the game where Argentina get exposed as pretenders


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










> Messi


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

These shadows need to piss off.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Djourou making Messi and Higuain his bitches. Messi can't carry them to the World Cup


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

defintly agree with you there waffelz


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Waffelz said:


> These shadows need to piss off.


You can't call the black players that! Racist.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Switzerland have been looking good so far. Too bad Drmic screwed up such a golden opportunity or else they might've even been in the lead.

Unfortunately, I still see Argentina getting super lucky and win with the one and only opening Messi finds.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Not sure if match is good.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Josip Drmic has made some bad mistakes today. Switzerland could have been ahead if he had played well until now.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Di Maria stinking up the place. Get him outta here.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What an awful game

Argentina are horrendous

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Argentina are so avergae. The most overrated team in this World Cup barring Brazil and Belgium.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sabella should be fired after this game. Win or lose.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wouldn't say Brazil are that over rated tbh, they beat Croatia and Cameroon well and Mexico and Chile are good teams...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Di Maria and Higuain are putting in two of the worst performances I've ever seen at any level of football. Swiss centre midfield + Rodriguez have been superb.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I can't believe people still expect something out of this atrocious Argentina team. They haven't been relevant for decades.

They're a new definition to boredom :StephenA2

I hope Switzerland kick their asses !


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Argentina are going out.

I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Di Maria :jordan5:jordan4


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This GK :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cunts have nicked it again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lucky bastards. Had to be the worst player too.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just like Ozil yesterday :side:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Finally Di Maria does something!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Things just got a little Messi for Switzerland. :side:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I can't...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Beautiful, the scapegoat with the winner!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

one last chance...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This has been horrendous to watch until now.

Fuck these teams. Send them both home and give Messi to Costa Rica.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ugh... can't believe this horrid team is getting through. Hopefully they get stomped in the next game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

BBC spreading that Di Maria hate like a computer virus.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I honestly believe Belgium or the USA could beat Argentina


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Argentina saved yet again by luck and Messi :messi


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Shit. Bullshit.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Not happy with this team. Apart from Messi, Romero, and Rojo, this team was filled with pecho frios. We deserved this win though.

To the haters:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> Ugh... can't believe this horrid team is getting through. Hopefully they get stomped in the next game.


By USA? Not likely


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ahhhh, just like I knew it, Argentina win with a late goal and Messi was the architect behind it. So fucking lucky. :cuss:

Oh well, they have playing poorly all tournament so far, if Belgium (or USA) don't give it to them, then may Holland please give them a raping that will never be forgotten.

On the upside, I'm 7 for 7 in predicting. Should have bet some money while at it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> I honestly believe Belgium or the USA could beat Argentina


Absolutly. Especially when Argentina continues to put everyone to sleep with that shit play.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

SACK SABELLA RIGHT NOW. 

FOR FUCKSAKES.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TheFlyingGoat said:


> Argentina saved yet again by luck and Messi :messi


Saved by Messi's gorgeous pass and Di Maria's brilliant finish under immense pressure. Doesn't matter how badly you play if you come up with the goods like that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*That was a piece of shit game :lol. 4 o'clock needs to hurry up and get here.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Chr1st0 said:


> By USA? Not likely


USA seem to have mastered the art of smash and grab + park the bus. And with Agrentina's fucking dreadful team they have a decent chance. And this is coming from someone who doesn't even like the US team


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WINNING LIKE CHAMPIONS LIKE ALWAYS.

FUCK YOUR HOPES,WE ARE STILL ALIVE,BABY!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Embarrassing display by Argentina.

They need to get raped asap (possibly by the nation of freedom :bow)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LET'S GO BELGIQUE










HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xapury said:


> WINNING LIKE CHAMPIONS LIKE ALWAYS.
> 
> FUCK YOUR HOPES,WE ARE STILL ALIVE,BABY!!


Like always? Been 28 years since you've played like champions.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Thank goodness Argentina got through. Messi with the GOAT pass to Di Maria to finish :bow

Oh, and FUCK OUTTA HERE with those dives Switzerland. .


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xapury said:


> WINNING LIKE CHAMPIONS LIKE ALWAYS.
> 
> FUCK YOUR HOPES,WE ARE STILL ALIVE,BABY!!


You have hope after that display? Interesting...

Please beat the USA in the next round, i cant stand the cocky Americans anymore pretending they like football.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This round of 16 can get to fuck. 5/7 games so far, the better team on paper performed poorly in comparison to their "underdog" opponents, but still won with a goal near the end from the one break they've had so far. 

Di Maria will naturally be hailed as one of Argentina's heroes if they win the whole competition, ignoring the fact that he'd played like a howler monkey with two broken legs for nearly 120 minutes prior.

:sodone
(I've used that smiley far too much in this tournament.)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

c'mon murica!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> They need to get raped asap (possibly by the nation of freedom :bow)


*It's going to happen soon. Just hold tight.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Di Maria had a 90% shot accuracy...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So far I've been 7 for 8 in my Round of 16 predictions and if that continues sorry Yanks.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LFC_Styles said:


> You have hope after that display? Interesting...
> 
> Please beat the USA in the next round, i cant stand the cocky Americans anymore pretending they like football.


Just be like John Oliver and admit that this world cup is dead to you. 

BTW keep supporting an american company you are what's best for business....


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Chr1st0 said:


> Di Maria had a 90% shot accuracy...


and a 3% pass accuracy


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gutted for the Swiss. Benaglio, Djourou, Schar, RR & Shaqiri all played really well imo. Shame. Was really rooting for them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> This round of 16 can get to fuck. 5/7 games so far, the better team on paper performed poorly in comparison to their "underdog" opponents, but still won with a goal near the end from the one break they've had so far.
> 
> Di Maria will naturally be hailed as one of Argentina's heroes if they win the whole competition, ignoring the fact that he'd played like a howler monkey with two broken legs for nearly 120 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Give me a player who can suddenly turn it on and score when he's not playing well over a confidence player who can only score when he's playing well.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I gotta say, I think people are really overreacting to some of the performances of the big teams in the knockout rounds. Of course we would expect more from Germany and Argentina but give some credit to Algeria and Switzerland. They came out with game plans and executed them well. Plus they ran their socks off. It's not gonna be easy for any team in this tournament to break down a fit, well drilled, well organised opponent in a game where all the pressure is on them.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I really hope for USA now.

But the idea of getting eliminated by them is kinda scary...


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Just be like John Oliver and admit that this world cup is dead to you.
> 
> BTW keep supporting an american company you are what's best for business....


Haha, i want France to win. Not dead by any means. Just dont like the American football team because of they think they are good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No-one is denying that Di Maria is brilliant but he has had a dreadful World Cup and was absolutely vile tonight. The goal is more important than his mistakes but can't gloss over how shit he was.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Henry Hill said:


> Give me a player who can suddenly turn it on and score when he's not playing well over a confidence player who can only score when he's playing well.


In these tournaments you need your big players to be decisive. I don't care what anyone says about Messi's overall performances, he's been decisive in every single game. Same goes for Di Maria today.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think Argentina will struggle to go through against either Belgium or USA.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I don't know if USA or Belgium is a better side than the Swiss.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> No-one is denying that Di Maria is brilliant but he has had a dreadful World Cup and was absolutely vile tonight. The goal is more important than his mistakes but can't gloss over how shit he was.


I disagree, what if he was playing brilliantly but then scuffed that chance? Football more than most other sports comes down to extremely thin margins especially in these sort of knockout tournaments and the players who can keep their heads under that sort of pressure deserve to have their bad plays glossed over.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I just hope to god we don't get Brazil/Argentina in the final... I know the media is slobbering all over it but these two teams have played poorly and have had too many ugly games for that game to really have much of a chance being anything other than a stinker. I hope things fall out in the quarters and both are shown the door....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> I don't know if USA or Belgium is a better side than the Swiss.


The U.S. probably aren't. Belgium probably is.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm rooting for US on this game- FREEDOM


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Henry Hill said:


> I disagree, what if he was playing brilliantly but then scuffed that chance? Football more than most other sports comes down to extremely thin margins especially in these sort of knockout tournaments and the players who can keep their heads under that sort of pressure deserve to have their bad plays glossed over.


I definitely get what you're saying - I'd rather have a shit game and score than do well but not affect anything. I think a lot of it comes down to the fact that I expect Di Maria to play well and produce in the final third. I doubt I'd be as harsh if it was someone shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

#MURICA
#FREEDOM
#MURICA


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Saint Dick said:


> I gotta say, I think people are really overreacting to some of the performances of the big teams in the knockout rounds. Of course we would expect more from Germany and Argentina but give some credit to Algeria and Switzerland. They came out with game plans and executed them well. Plus they ran their socks off. It's not gonna be easy for any team in this tournament to break down a fit, well drilled, well organised opponent in a game where all the pressure is on them.


It's not the R16 match from Argentina though they were rubbish against Iran and Nigeria



LFC_Styles said:


> Haha, i want France to win. Not dead by any means. Just dont like the American football team because of they think they are good.


It's probably because they are... USA get a lot of stick because lolamerica but they are a decent team and will give Belgium a good run tonight and will probably give Argentina a good run too if they get through


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*MURICA! FREEDOM! BELIEVE!*​


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










What the fuck, Google.

#hypetrainftw


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Terrible start yank, don't keep that line so high.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

8 minutes in and following US fans on twitter is already 10 times more exciting than this game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RKing85 said:


> 8 minutes in and following US fans on twitter is already 10 times more exciting than this game.


:lol. *This is the awful truth.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hazard will have so much fun on the counter


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

US is gonna lose... Bradley is still playing absolute garbage....


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

:Jordan

Have fun inside a south american prison dude.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Bradley is still out there huh... This is going to be a real treat* :duck


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Zomg almost.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How can you waste that counter-attack? :haha


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How is this game still scoreless???? Been a couple golden chances.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

gawd damn that was close


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOVE YOUR ASSESS!!!!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

US are playing horribly... so hard to watch.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium toying with the American right flank


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yedlin on.... we've looked better with him before so this might be a good injury.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That ball by Bradley


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

USA are opening up Belgium so easily. I can see them snatching a goal on the counter and sitting back for the rest of the game

Be warned, though. They'll no doubt lob Fellaini up top and all hell will break loose if that happens


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Dempsey blew a great cross... Chances are piling up though. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How does this game not have a goal yet? Been wide open with quite a few legit scoring chances.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Get Fellaini to fuck. Jesus christ. Why even think about playing him deep? Dembele for him please.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Yedlin is so good. I hope Klinsmann keeps him in.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> I definitely get what you're saying - I'd rather have a shit game and score than do well but not affect anything. I think a lot of it comes down to the fact that I expect Di Maria to play well and produce in the final third. I doubt I'd be as harsh if it was someone shit.


It's a middle ground sort of thing, I don't think you can say he had a great game by any stretch but I think when you score a goal like that it cancels out the garbage. Obviously had he played at his usual standard he might not have needed to score a goal of that fashion so late on in the game. 

Anyway, really impressed by Messi's determination in this tournament, he seems to sense that barring Argentina growing a super team over the next four years this might be his last chance to become a world cup winner and he's giving absolutely everything to the cause. Completely unrecognisable to the 23 year old we saw in 2010 who seemed to be relying purely on god given talent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm okay with that first half. Sorry for Johnson to go off, but Yedlin is a more than capable substitute. I've talked about him a bunch and I love his pace, and he's shows no fear or apprehension bombing down the line. The USA were fortunate that Origi couldn't finish that shot (60 seconds in ffs), but other than that, they've done well to limit the shots on target even though Belgium have pretty much camped out in the attacking third. 

Some nice things on the counter attack for the US, but nothing to speak of as far as chances yet. Dempsey had a decent little attempt but Courtois is yet to be tested. I don't know if Altidore really has anything to bring to the team at this point, even though he's cleared. I wouldn't feel good about a healthy Altidore on the pitch just because he's not proven to be great at this level, but who knows. I think we'll be fortunate to score or even advance at this rate.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hoping to see some Januzaj tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This is a fucking joke.. what a sickening display of football by the US. Content to absorb pressure and do absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Henry Hill said:


> It's a middle ground sort of thing, I don't think you can say he had a great game by any stretch but I think when you score a goal like that it cancels out the garbage. Obviously had he played at his usual standard he might not have needed to score a goal of that fashion so late on in the game.
> 
> Anyway, really impressed by Messi's determination in this tournament, he seems to sense that barring Argentina growing a super team over the next four years this might be his last chance to become a world cup winner and he's giving absolutely everything to the cause. Completely unrecognisable to the 23 year old we saw in 2010 who seemed to be relying purely on god given talent.


I genuinely think he realises that if Argentina are amounting to anything then he's going to have to work his arse off. Either changing the game by scoring himself or assisting another.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The US needs a tactical overhaul. I don't know how Klinsmann has fucked this up so bad, but this team is so inept at anything other than haphazardly defending.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This isn't far from becoming embarrasing.

I can't believe teams like Chile or Algeria aren't in round of 8 but one these two teams will.

I know It's the KO stage but if you want your round of 8 match against Argentina, you gotta goddamn earn it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If you're not going to take Fellaini off, at least take De Bruyne off. Jeez.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

How much did they pay for Fellaini? :maury

Inb hat-trick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Bring a damned subsitute on and change things up already.. this is a shameful display of football. Utter garbage.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fellaini ain't going to be subbed anytime soon - the Belgium manager loves him. He's been criticising United all season for the way we've handled him :moyes4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










*Holy hell man. It's getting really dicey here*:lmao*.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard is a fucking god. Origi is fantastic, if Liverpool get him then fair play.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

this guy howard


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Damn Tim Howard. 

Such a fucking GOAT.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

USA looks tired

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Howard is a magnificent man. Such physique. *


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium's finishing has been woeful.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

TIM HOWARD :mark:

Park the hummer USA, fast.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Howard is a fucking god. Origi is fantastic, if Liverpool get him then fair play.


Just like Diouf :side:


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Got to sort of admire the USA for playing to their limited strengths, they haven't really got anyone more than average so just play the fitness and well organised way so arn't the pushover they used to be in years gone by. Its very ugly and boring to watch though. Belgium have been dissapointing this world cup and with the players the've got should be burying the USA.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard putting america on his shoulders


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










*Freedom.* :moyes1


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What's wrong with Howard :mark:

anti-doping!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

extra time please


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

howard!!!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard would get so much ass if this was the other football.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Chr1st0 said:


> Just like Diouf :side:


Haha forgot all about him. In Origi's defence, I doubt he's as much of a twat.

USA's defending has been superb. If England had half of their passion & determination then they'd still be in this competition. They don't and never will though. America's competitive mentality of winning being important is much better than our taking part that counts shit. Actually want USA to win this, even with you mongaloids as fans.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> *USA's defending has been superb.* If England had half of their passion & determination then they'd still be in this competition. They don't and never will though. America's competitive mentality of winning being important is much better than our taking part that counts shit. *Actually want USA to win this*, even with you mongaloids as fans.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgiums finishing :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

We went from good group games to such a terrible and sloppy 16....


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So many great goalkeeping displays. Ochoa, Ospina, Navas, M'Bolhi and now Howard. The winners of this World Cup are surely the goalkeepers.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL that was offside but still... :maury

HAHAHA IT WASN'T OFFSIDE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking shockingly horrible finishing. This is so shameful.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> We went from good group games to such a terrible and sloppy 16....


This match is immense.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> So many great goalkeeping displays. Ochoa, Ospina, Navas, M'Bolhi and now Howard. The winners of this World Cup are surely the goalkeepers.


Or the fans. We've been treated to a lot of good games this year 

Or, y'know, the actual winners of the tournament


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Mourinho will want his bus back after 5 his game


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Gonzalez might be the best defender this tournament. Might do a team of the tournament thus far later on, he's def going to be in it. 3-5-2 of course.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Wondolowski had a doorstep* :maury


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WHERE THE FUCK IS ALTIDORE. JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This game is just calling for Januzaj


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

another Extra Time... In 8 games 5 went to ET


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Heroic from the United States of USA, but they're flagging. Now it's time to switch to the more patriotic 3-3-3 formation.

The second fantastic 0-0 in as many days.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium have completely controlled this, too bad they haven't been able to finish for shit. Credit to Howard too, though.

This game so far makes me want Belgium to win even more. They look much more of a danger to Argentina than USA which makes me root for them even more.

This is three 0-0 extra times in a row now. When was the last time a World Cup had 5 extra time matches this early into the knockout stage?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I guess a lot of americans will finally understand that a 0:0 game can be fucking intense and great.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










*Fuuuuccccckkkkkkkkk*


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Bound to happen. Great finish.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

1-0!!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

...and the hypetrain has derailed.

:sad:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES! Get the fuck in! :mark: :mark:

Don't understand why Lukaku was _just_ brought in.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RM Dandy said:


> ...and the hypetrain has derailed.
> 
> :sad:


Don't think it's over yet..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

'Of course he scores. :lol

Mon Belgium. Kill 'em.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wilmots would make the "suck it" motion in front of all the USA fans if he could.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

and that's why he's a defender


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Klinsmann has not shown much tactical savvy with lineups and subs... what a disappointment.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> Don't think it's over yet..


:duck

USA couldn't score even if Blatter stepped inside the pitch and said to the referee "from now on, if the americans use their hands it's not a foul".


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> Don't think it's over yet..


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

It was over when you left Landon Donovan out of the squad. Still by far your best player.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

As much as its lol to see america fail at stuff i do feel bad for klinsmann.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> It was over when you left Landon Donovan out of the squad. Still by far your best player.


That and Klinsmann refusing to see Bradley has really hurt the team's attacks has shown Klinsman up... this team isn't playing well at all and his choices have been terrible.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RM Dandy said:


> :duck
> 
> USA couldn't score even if Blatter stepped inside the pitch and said to the referee "from now on, if the americans use their hands it's not a foul".


I'm thinking more along the lines of a Kompany own goal. He's your best hope :

Seeing how the game has gone, though, Tim Howard will be the one to score. He'll pull a Schmeichel

Speaking of Howard scoring goals, he actually scored more than Fellaini last season if I remember correctly :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> YES! Get the fuck in! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Don't understand why Lukaku was _just_ brought in.


Probably because having him coming off the bench against defenders this tired is almost unfair. USA can't handle him.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of a Kompany own goal. He's your best hope :


rotfl a belgian defender almost did that :maury

Never say never.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Maybe I was wrong....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LUKAKU! :mark: :mark: :mark:

He's made all the difference.



Irish Jet said:


> Probably because having him coming off the bench against defenders this tired is almost unfair. USA can't handle him.


Fair enough, but if they had made the sub 80 minutes in, he could've done enough to prevent extra time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*AHHHHHH COME THE FUCK ON*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lukaku locks the qualification, dedicates the goal to his mother and celebrates his 34th birthday.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lukaku will go on to be the top goalscorer and Mourinho will still sell him because it's against the law for Chelsea to have a competent striker

Costa will live up to past greats such as Crespo, Shevchenko, Torres and Eto'o


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Bring on Adu.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Balls, game over  

I've enjoyed USA's matches. You can see every one of the players really want to win and have put in 100% in every game. Any team would struggle to cope with Lukaku with a team that's been running themselves into the ground for 90 minutes plus.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

On form Lukaku against Argentina :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Some say that Daleks hide behind the sofa when Lukaku comes on the TV...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Howard is world class. 

Thats about it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Well... This was fun.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HOLY FUCKING BAYERN MUNICH


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a goal. COME ON!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HYPETRAIN IS ALIIIIIVE 

Jeez :duck


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If Julian Green doesn't turn out like Jozy Altidore, the US team has a bright future...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Why the fuck wasn't Lukaku in from the start ??

Anyway USA










NANANA NA

HEY HEY HEY

You know the rest :bron3


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FREEDOM NEVER DIES!!!!!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

GREEEEEEEEN


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> Don't think it's over yet..


:bryan2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Holy be to fuck he was so close


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Green!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

*Come on pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaseeeee*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG they were almost scoring the second :haha

What the fuck.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Dem USA Chants
Come on Seth Green do another one


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lukaku is simply on fire. Hope he brings this against Argentina.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lukaku "fuck this shit, I'm Ronaldo 96-97"


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

USA were just trolling..."Here, have 2 goals, we'll just score 2 in the final minutes and beat you on penalties to rub it in"

Chadli for Hazard? WAHT?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm wondering if Howard isn't some kind of a God right now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

MIRALLAS :maury


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

DEMPSEEEEY WHAT THE HELL HOW DID YOU.

Damn.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Courtois' like "Fuck you Howard, this is my game"


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Bradley is criminaly bad. That means only one thing : he'll score !


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*THIS GAME* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

OMG Mongolowski, get back to the baseball field.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wnodolowski is shit.. .just pure shit. My god how can you fluff that many clear shots?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This game needs some late drama, but it won't get any...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Team USA isn't the same without Donovan


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What if...

>Corner kick for USA during 125'
>The whole USA in the penalty area
>Header by Howard... :troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Cash to be on suicide watch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

! minute? Uh.. okay. And Klinsmann, go away. Why couldn't they have played this the entire game instead of sitting back like idiots?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RM Dandy said:


> What if...
> 
> >Corner kick for USA during 125'
> >The whole USA in the penalty area
> >Header by Howard... :troll


*Perform your magic. Make it happen.* :yum:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

They're out now. Belgium vs Argentina seems like a juicy game.

(but of course Argentina will play shit then snatch it in extra time like they did earlier today)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

#MURICA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Back you go Murica'


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The Red Devil better beware of The Celestial Angels :messi


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Well, that was fun and exciting.

USA, thanks for playing but...


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Great game 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Well, that was fun and exciting.
> 
> USA, thanks for playing but...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm upset that match has finished.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And the USA have fallen

GG Belgium

MVP Tim Howard...couldn't carry USA by himself.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck... Well it was an expected result. Fought for every minute of every game, proud of this USA squad. Hope we can build on guys like Green and Yedlin. Howard was amazing today.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Props to America

Heart and passion, you put the english to shame at this world cup.


Been a fantastic watch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LOL, Waffle House is boycotting Belgian Waffles


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium were exposed in that last half of ET... if the US had just played aggressively that game would have been a gimme. And Wondolowski... never play for us again. Please. Fluffed two easy chances...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wodolonsoki fucked it up bad....Had such an easy chance at 90.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Actually gutted USA have gone out, would have been harsh on both sides though. Really impressed with some of their players. Gus...put a bid in for DeAndre Yedlin.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> And Wondolowski... never play for us again. Please. Fluffed two easy chances...


*You've forgot Bradley.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck you Wodownloski. Fuck you.

I am Canadian and I am hurt at the loss, FUCKING Wodownloski


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great fucking Game. It had everything.

Howard. :bow:bow:bow

Greens goal. :bow

That set piece. :bow

The last 15 minutes. :bow


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck yeah. Still fancy Belgium against Argentina if they drop Fellaini from defensive id.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> ! minute? Uh.. okay. And Klinsmann, go away. Why couldn't they have played this the entire game instead of sitting back like idiots?


Wat. 

Belgium didn't let the U.S play aggressive. And Klinsmann was great during the cup. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Woat**down**loski*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Also. That set piece that Dempsey didn't finish. OHMY. Gorgeous idea. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That almost had all the ingredients of a good game, but it was just missing one vital ingredient..

JANUZAJ :jose

Props to Howard for making it so far this tournement and putting up a great fight tonight. Who knows how far he could've gone if he had some team mates, though?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

No World Cup for 2 fucking days.....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Who is 8 for 8 in his R16 predictions? This guy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a finish :sodone


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> Belgium were exposed in that last half of ET... if the US had just played aggressively that game would have been a gimme. And Wondolowski... never play for us again. Please. Fluffed two easy chances...


Nonsense. Belgium were the better team for 105 minutes for a reason. The US showed incredible heart and fight in the last half of extra time when Belgium were dead on their feet. Doesn't mean that would've worked from the start. Belgium have the players to do damage on the counter.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wat.
> 
> Belgium didn't let the U.S play aggressive. And Klinsmann was great during the cup.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No he wasn't... we played poorly most of the cup and were more intent on defending wildly. When we actually attacked, like versus Portugal, we showed we could be a threat. But tactically and player confidence... we were little kids out there. The players were let down by Klinsmann not just giving them the go ahead to play balls to the wall.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just realised that all group winners reached the quarterfinal.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TheJack said:


> Just realised that all group winners reached the quarterfinal.


What a coincidence


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Xevoz said:


> Who is 8 for 8 in his R16 predictions? This guy.


Same here. 

I wish I had actually done some betting with real money.

For quarter finals, I got: Germany, Colombia, Holland and Belgium.

I'm probably fooling myself on the second and last one, but they have been impressive enough to make it believable.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Shame USA lost, Belgium ultimately the better team though, have a decent chance against Messi.

Tim Howard is a beast.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Belgium/Holland and France v Colombia semis pleaase.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green said:


> Shame USA lost, Belgium ultimately the better team though, have a decent chance against Messi.
> 
> Tim Howard is a beast.


Well Thanks for scoring at least 1 goal for USA.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Everybody's 8/8 in predictions b/c all the group winners won.

Bradley was actually fine tonight. Not sure of all the bitching about him. That's his game, and he didn't play it badly.

USA has been awesome in the WC. The final minutes after Green's goal and with the crowd participation tells the story.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Well Thanks for scoring at least 1 goal for USA.


Yeah, dunno why that german guy who shouts all the time didn't let me play earlier


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Tim Howard for president IMO


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Were any actually world class saves? I mean, the ones he tipped over the bar came from him fucking up.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking goal post. 

Im 7/8, Chile instead of Brazil, 670€ gone...


Fucking goal post.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Timmy Howard was beast but..


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Same here.
> 
> I wish I had actually done some betting with real money.
> 
> ...


Got France, Colombia, Holland & Arg. And 3 of those will go overtime. Might risk a 100 on that. Would bring me a couple grands. Why the fuck not?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RM Dandy said:


>


:bow *Thank you sir. I must save this* *.*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LFC_Styles said:


> Chile v *Brazil* (can go either way, would edge to Brazil)
> *Colombia* v Uruguay
> *France* v Nigeria
> *Germany* v Algeria
> ...


Got them all as well. Wasnt hard tbf.

For the QFs: Columbia, France, Holland, Argentina


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










I still believe, USA.

I still believe.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










made New Jersey & the rest of the nation proud Tim, thanks for a terrific game!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*I'm proud of us. We survived the group the death and put on a damn good performance throughout the tournament ( especially from Howard ). We'll do better next time.*


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*Enzo Pérez:* "Una mierda" for you too son :flip


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I actually thought the Americans would win this with a 1-0 or a 2-1 atleast, nonetheless the USA this World Cup were superb and really did surprise me. It's safe to say they're not the "jokes" most people claimed they were, I'll admit I myself even thought they were absolute garbage before watching them in the World Cup this year. Shit, I thought their games in 2010 were flukes but this World Cup has shown me they're pretty damn good. America, just like the Mexicans & Algerians, went out like champions.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Best game of the World Cup for me.

Feel gutted for the US!. Hopefully they can come back stronger in 2018.


Cheer up guys!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Classy. I will root for Belgium vs. Argentina.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm not even sad, Belgium was clearly the better team today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Lots of new Everton fans in the US thanks to Tim Howard :lenny


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



cactus_jack22 said:


> I'm not even sad, Belgium was clearly the better team today. But great effort from us particularly Howard.


It might just be me but i can see the US winning the World Cup some day.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ugh, these knockout rounds were crushing. Every fuckin underdog lost. 

At this point I'm not overly impressed with any of the remaining teams seeing as most of them barely beat the inferior side they were up against.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mainboy said:


> It might just be me but i can see the US winning the World Cup some day.


Already happened (on the women's side though). For the men's side, it would take a long time of developing the talent to compete and hang with the stronger nations in the sport. As it's been, our best athletes gravitate towards other sports. Drawing in people, the same way the 1994 World Cup drew in Landon Donovan, helps. But it's a process that, while going in the right direction, is a long ways away from bearing fruit. My hope is that this year's USA team won over a lot of young fans who want to grow up and play for the World Cup some day.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

My team of the tournament so far.

GK - Keylor Navas. COSTA RICA. Has been genuinely superb in every game I've seen him in, unlike many of the keepers with cat-like reflexes he can also deal well with crosses. Shout out to Ochoa.
CB - Mario Yepes. COLOMBIA. Hasn't faced a quality attack yet but has still looked solid in a tournament where defences have struggled.
CB - Omar Gonzalez. UNITED STATES. Didn't begin the tournament as a starter but is indispensable now. Reads the game amazingly well, gets in the way of everything.
CB - Rafael Marquez. MEXICO. Has outshone his younger positional rivals and still looks capable of playing at a high level.
RWB - Fabian Johnson. UNITED STATES. Incredible attacking threat, seems capable of running forever and actually defends well too. Shout out to Yedlin.
LWB - Cristian Gamboa. COSTA RICA. Not his natural position but I didn't want to leave him out. Impressed defensively as well as in attack.
CM - Paul Pogba. FRANCE. Has looked genuinely brilliant at times, especially for a player his age. One of the few big name players to succeed thus far.
CM - Charles Aranguiz. CHILE. In the shadow of Vidal but IMO has out performed him (harsh on the injured Vidal mind you), very well rounded. Shout out to Herrera.
CM/CAM - James Rodriguez. COLOMBIA. Along with his team mate Cuadrado, has really turned it up a notch. Hasn't faced supreme quality yet but has still looked sensational.
ST - Arjen Robben. NETHERLANDS. Likely the player of the tournament thus far, has really stepped it up over the past few years. Could take Holland all the way.
ST - Lionel Messi. ARGENTINA. Has single handedly dragged Argentina this far, has played a part in every Argentina goal. Shout outs to Campbell and Origi. Perhaps Muller and Neymar too due to their productivity.

Who would everyone else have? I'm intrigued to know whether I've left a glaringly obvious one out.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> My team of the tournament so far.
> 
> GK - Keylor Navas. COSTA RICA. Has been genuinely superb in every game I've seen him in, unlike many of the keepers with cat-like reflexes he can also deal well with crosses. Shout out to Ochoa.
> CB - Mario Yepes. COLOMBIA. Hasn't faced a quality attack yet but has still looked solid in a tournament where defences have struggled.
> ...


Not sure if these guys compare even as honorable mentions, but I liked what I saw out of Tim Cahill for Australia, Jermaine Jones for USA, Enner Valencia for Ecuador, and Gary Medel for Chile.

I definitely agree with your American choices of Fabian Johnson and Omar Gonzalez. Both were impressive to me.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Daley Blind has done very well for the dutch, and is probably a fair shout for left wing back imo. Can't think of anyone else needing a mention that you didn't hit on.


Edit: Yeah, Medel was immense for chile at the back, particularly against Brazil.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> My team of the tournament so far.
> 
> GK - Keylor Navas. COSTA RICA. Has been genuinely superb in every game I've seen him in, unlike many of the keepers with cat-like reflexes he can also deal well with crosses. Shout out to Ochoa.
> CB - Mario Yepes. COLOMBIA. Hasn't faced a quality attack yet but has still looked solid in a tournament where defences have struggled.
> ...


You play a 5-3-2 system ??

I really like Marquez but he made rookie & fatal mistakes against Holland so I wouldn't put him in my team.

Also I'd switch Pogba with Matuidi. Pogba hasn't impressed me that much. He's very young but he can do a lot better. Matuidi has been exceptionnal (minus the fact that he should have seen red yesterday) so far.

Then, there is Messi....His case is hard cause he has played 80% of the World Cup like a ghost and yet scored 4 and assisted Di Maria in a big way today. I'd still take him just for his strikes of genius and because well...he's Messi but Benzema could be a pretty good alternative (if we close our eyes on his first ugly 60 minutes against Nigeria).

My team would play in a 4-3-3 system. I'll keep the majority of your players (most I agree anyway). I'd just make the Pogba/Matuidi switch and take off Marquez to add a wing striker. That man would be Juan Cuadrado who has really impressed me so far.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Yeah they're all fair shouts. Really wanted to fit Cuadrado in but obviously my 3-5-2/5-3-2 doesn't allow that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










We fought valiantly.
We had more heart. We had better fitness. Tim Howard is a monster.
Moments of class is where we lost. Wondo did not have the technique and composure on a world stage; Belgium's central defense is worlds better than ours, preventing chances instead of scrambling to defend them. Too careless in possession.
:terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1 :terry1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Disappointed but very proud of the team. I don't think any knowledgeable football fan is going to point fun at the U.S. team or their work ethic, U.S. usually do well to get out of group and put up a fight in the KO round, they did the same last year. As I said before it was a surprise to me to make it out of the group stages, and anything beyond that was just a surplus of happiness. Loved Omar Gonzalez in the tournament. When I used to watch MLS he was always a solid defender for the Galaxy and showed his worth in the tournament. Tim Howard made questionable errors in the Germany game, but was immense today. So proud of the passion and fight the team showed especially after going 2-0. Yedlin was a surprise, and had the best attacking threat. Had good pace as well, shame no one was getting on his balls. Hopefully in four years some good youth comes through and we are more of an attacking threat.

Belgium were my touted dark horses so I don't mind them winning the World Cup. Honestly none of the big teams have looked super, so its really anyone's to take. Colombia PLZ.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil (this one is more of a hope to me, Columbia are favourites)
France
Netherlands
Argentina


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



















enaldo 

Hopefully T-HOW is whispering to Rom to sign for Everton.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










He had immortality at the tip of his foot.
:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He was wrongly flagged offside anyway so it fortunately for him, didn't make much difference.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I guess my coment could be said to Dempsey and that free kick too


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> He had immortality at the tip of his foot.
> :terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1:terry1


You guys were lucky he didn't score.

IIRC the assistant raised his flag, but there was no offside. So the goal would have been disallowed...

I bet Obama would have gone mental and cashed his nuclear briefcase on Belgium.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hope he doesn't go and get this shit tattoed on his neck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



obby said:


> Ugh, these knockout rounds were crushing. Every fuckin underdog lost.
> 
> At this point I'm not overly impressed with any of the remaining teams seeing as most of them barely beat the inferior side they were up against.


Colombia easily beat Uruguay :draper2



Vader said:


> My team of the tournament so far.
> 
> GK - Keylor Navas. COSTA RICA. Has been genuinely superb in every game I've seen him in, unlike many of the keepers with cat-like reflexes he can also deal well with crosses. Shout out to Ochoa.
> CB - Mario Yepes. COLOMBIA. Hasn't faced a quality attack yet but has still looked solid in a tournament where defences have struggled.
> ...


Cuadrado, Ochoa, Matuidi, Origi, Neymar, Muller would all be good shouts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ochoa and Howard are miles ahead of everybody else for me in terms of Goalie of the tournament. 1A and 1B. Everybody else is a distant third.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard has had one good game (against Belgium). Catching or parrying straightforward shots doesn't make you stand out. In fact he was at fault for Muller's goal when he parried it straight back out in a dangerous area.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard is a good goalkeeper but a lot of those saves most professional GKs will be stopping those. Someone on ESPN was suggesting he's Top 5 GKs in the world, he's not even Top 3 in the EPL. He's great, but some people take that shit too far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Quarter-Final Predictions:
Brazil 1-3 *Colombia*
Brazil have flattered to deceive IMO and Colombia's quality should be enough to upstage them
France 1-2 *Germany*
A close tense game but I think in the end ze Germans will barely prevail 
*Netherlands* 2-1 Costa Rica
Netherlands' quality in attack will be enough to halt the Cinderella tale 
*Argentina* 1-0 Belgium aet
Both teams relatively overrated and have vastly disappointed but Argentina will steal one yet again


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Waffelz said:


> Were any actually world class saves? I mean, the ones he tipped over the bar came from him fucking up.


Just a select few that stick out.



Spoiler: Pretty big GIFS


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Baines On Toast said:


> Just a select few that stick out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pretty big GIFS


The first 2 were very impressive but IMO most Pro GKs should be dealing with the last 3.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

1v1 inside the box, I'd favor the attacker to score anytime in them situations.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The last 3 were basically struck right at him. You could argue that his positioning was great but none of those were particularly hard saves.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Howard did well to close down the ball as quick as possible when a player from Belgium was one on one but you'd expect most keepers to make most of those saves. Pretty poor finishing from Belgium did contribute to those saves. He did very well nonetheless though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

oh baloney. Howard was great throughout the match.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Columbia were favourites against Uruguay...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> oh baloney. Howard was great throughout the match.


Femto is never wrong, which means I'm right on this one so the lotter yer can sniff it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The Tim Howard Secretary of Defense wiki edit was one of the best wiki edits I have ever seen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rush said:


> The last 3 were basically struck right at him. You could argue that his positioning was great but none of those were particularly hard saves.


That's why he's great. His positioning is superb. He forces attackers to have to shoot on tight angles because he plays large in net and doesn't give off clean looks. 

his saves look easy because he doesn't allow clean shots. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pretty much. And when that continues to happen throughout a match, chance after chance, you gotta hand it to the keeper.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> My team of the tournament so far.
> 
> GK - Keylor Navas. COSTA RICA. Has been genuinely superb in every game I've seen him in, unlike many of the keepers with cat-like reflexes he can also deal well with crosses. Shout out to Ochoa.
> CB - Mario Yepes. COLOMBIA. Hasn't faced a quality attack yet but has still looked solid in a tournament where defences have struggled.
> ...


I don't agree with Pogba at all. Best player on the pitch against Nigeria, average at best in the other three games.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Other than the Swiss game I don't think Messi has been that impressive


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*He's still the reason Argentina are the where they are. No other played has single handedly carried their team as far as he has.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

His wonder goal dragged them over the line against Iran. He got the winner against Bosnia and scored two of the three against Nigeria, then set up the winner against Switzerland. He's not been immense for 90 minutes every game but he's absolutely carried that team through.

So much credit for the States too. They could teach us a thing or too about our game, that's for sure. If it'd gone to a shootout they'd have all the experience in the world! Have to get one shot in!

As for the Tim Howard love in... His positioning was good but it's all so over the top. All of those chances you'd expect him to stop. Some of the one on ones he did well but Christ. There's not one even remotely great save in there. Nothing anywhere close to a "wow, he kept that out?"


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Saint Dick said:


> I don't agree with Pogba at all. Best player on the pitch against Nigeria, average at best in the other three games.


I honestly think he's been at least good-great in virtually every match. Especially the Honduras one where he got the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Does this mean I'll be the only American in this thread now!? :jordan2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Can't wait for Germany/France on Friday, will watch it on the Fanmeile in Berlin. :banderas :banderas :banderas
Will be a fantastic game! :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm still not convinced Messi is 100% not sure if he's carrying a knock or is scared of injuring himself


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> Does this mean I'll be the only American in this thread now!? :jordan2


:azpi

Check again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

You're allowed, rock. 

And to whoever was the guy who wanted us to try to play more aggressive, the U.S simply doesn't have talent to do that. I mean, just look at the clubs for Belgium's starters. You got clubs like Chelsea, Bayern, Man City, Man United, etc.

Our best...Seattle Sounders, and Toronto. And even in Europe, it was Fulham/Spurs, and Roma respectively. 

We just don't have horses. The U.S had to play to a style that gave them a chance. Bunker down with tight positioning, excess work rate, no mistakes, and endless pressure to expose a counterattack.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Nige™ said:


> His wonder goal dragged them over the line against Iran. He got the winner against Bosnia and scored two of the three against Nigeria, then set up the winner against Switzerland. He's not been immense for 90 minutes every game but he's absolutely carried that team through.
> 
> So much credit for the States too. They could teach us a thing or too about our game, that's for sure. If it'd gone to a shootout they'd have all the experience in the world! Have to get one shot in!
> 
> As for the Tim Howard love in... His positioning was good but it's all so over the top. All of those chances you'd expect him to stop. Some of the one on ones he did well but Christ. There's not one even remotely great save in there. *Nothing anywhere close to a "wow, he kept that out*?"


Agreed but he made 15 saves. And some were rather difficult. Not exceptionnal but still...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Mikey Damage said:


> That's why he's great. His positioning is superb. He forces attackers to have to shoot on tight angles because he plays large in net and doesn't give off clean looks.
> 
> his saves look easy because he doesn't allow clean shots.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah but the discussion was about world class saves, not about keeping in general. Those saves weren't world class.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Tim Howard fever in the states right now, getting a ton of love for his play.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/soccer/2014/07/02/fifa-to-consider-allowing-4th-sub-in-extra-time/12045005/

I tihnk it's a good thing to add, especialyl teams with injured players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

"Lahm will play in midfield for the rest of the tournament"


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Dear god, that man needs to leave.
He learned nothing after the Italian match. 

Pls France, do it like Real and annihilate this Bayernlight team.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

germany will score 3-4 past france. ez prediction


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> germany will score 3-4 past france. ez prediction


Then France will score 5 :cool2

I hope the match will be great.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Surely low is gone if they don't win it this year?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil/Colombia :banderas

France/Germany :banderas :banderas

Holland/Costa Rica









Messi/Belgium :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



> Seven Germany players are suffering from flu symptoms, 24 hours before Friday's World Cup quarter-final against France.
> 
> Coach Joachim Low did not reveal the names of the players affected.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28150945


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Maybe them germans should cut back on the dick sucking.

But really they're complaining about sore throats :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Damn. I am so used to watching worldcup matches everyday in the group stages, and the round of 16, and now there's like a bunch of days in between the matches. I can't take it.

:ajscream


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Can not wait for these Quarter Final games to start especially Argentina vs Belgium. I've got a feeling that match is going to be eerily similar to their clash in 86 where Maradona tried everything possible to get his teammates involved and then had to take over the game. I can picture it now, Messi making these sublime passes and then deciding he's got to do it by myself and just about succeeding. I've been critical in the past of his ability to play under this sort of pressure but this just feels like his tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

https://medium.com/the-cauldron/caribbean-stud-2d3fe00997cd

Great read.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

as of right now, I am going with Colombia and Germany in the games today. But I reserve the right to change my mind before kickoff. Either team could win either game.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France vs Germany is coming folks :mark:

Hard to determine a favourite although I think It's 55-45 for Germany because of the fact that they are more experienced and they've been the most consistant team the last several years.

However I do have big hopes in France's chances :mark:

ALLEZ LES BLEUS ! :cheer


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



RKing85 said:


> as of right now, I am going with Colombia and Germany in the games today. But I reserve the right to change my mind before kickoff. Either team could win either game.


Yeah, should be 2 cracking games. Hard to choose a winner for either..If I had to pick I'd go for Germany & Brazil

Hoping for some penalties tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



> Germany XI vs. France: Neuer, Lahm, Boateng, Hummels, Höwedes; Schweinsteiger, Khedira; Müller, Kroos, Özil; Klose
> 
> France XI vs. Germany: Lloris; Debuchy, Varane, Sakho, Evra; Cabaye, Matuidi; Valbuena, Pogba, Griezmann; Benzema


Lahm back in his actual position


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

MIRO!!!!

france = rekt


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> MIRO!!!!
> 
> france = rekt


Pretty much this


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What happens down the wings will be key, both weak at fullback (aside from Lahm). Do not rate Debushite or Pat Rice, and Howedes is absolute poo.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I think Germany and Brazil win their respective games today, setting up a rematch of the 2002 final.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> Lahm back in his actual position


My hopes just went up ten folds. 

Still, don't have a good feeling about this and nervous that Germany will be unable to put away France.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Les Bleus got this. 

<3


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France are lucky Reus isn't fit. Him vs Evra would just be unfair

Moving Lahm back into defence just shows you they're going to be extra cautious this game


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France VS Germany :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Would rather Grosskreutz play before Howedes tbh. Think about that.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Finally, it's match day!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> What happens down the wings will be key, both weak at fullback (aside from Lahm). Do not rate Debushite or Pat Rice, and Howedes is absolute poo.


But Debuchy made Cole look like shit in Euro 2012...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pogba to GOAT


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> Would rather Grosskreutz play before Howedes tbh. Think about that.


Makes sense, considering the former plays fullback and the latter is a natural centerback.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Lawls said:


> Pogba to GOAT


I don't care who GOAT on France's side, I just hope they'll win the damn match


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hello, any one got a stream fo the France Vs Germany game I could watch please.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



-Halo- said:


> Hello, any one got a stream fo the France Vs Germany game I could watch please.


http://fifadunyakupasi.trtspor.com.tr/canli

Turkish though. I am watching from work right now


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Koscielny would have dealt with that.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hummels the GOAT

Ozil has been horrible all this world cup. With Reus injured i can't see them wining the tourney if he keep this shit.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Doesn't the German coach looks like Eric Bischoff...Or is it just me?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Burzo said:


> Doesn't the German coach looks like Eric Bischoff...Or is it just me?


He does look like him, I just noticed that.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Masquerade said:


> http://fifadunyakupasi.trtspor.com.tr/canli
> 
> Turkish though. I am watching from work right now


Thank you mate, but it aint working


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Dat French Chick Tho :banderas
She looks like a princess


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



-Halo- said:


> Thank you mate, but it aint working


Press play in the center of the screen. It works for me 
If not try from this: http://www.livesoccertv.com/match/1088843/france-vs-germany/

I hope you watch it, it turns out to be a good match


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

LLoris is frightening me


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm the new "I hate Neuer" guy


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Burzo said:


> Doesn't the German coach looks like Eric Bischoff...Or is it just me?


It's the hairdo.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The referee is a nazi clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> The referee is a nazi clap clap clap clap clap


That hit his chest calm down


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Don't know if it's the feed or not, but the crowd really hasn't sounded into this match the entire half.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France is playing way too soft


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> I'm the new "I hate Neuer" guy


no, you're not the new egame



BruceLeGorille said:


> The referee is a nazi clap clap clap clap clap


owait, maybe you are

french are actually trying to murder their opponents, aren't they? Klose is a senior citizen. pls french


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm biased but I think Hummels fouled Varane with his arm on the goal.

Also, What the hell is the referee waiting for to give a yellow card to all those german divers ?

Fuck ! France had several good opportunities, they will tie the game....I hope.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sakho's a ticking timebomb if France insist on playing it out from the back. Koscielny is much better suited to that system although he is error prone, too


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sakho is such a liabiity


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

"have you seen tactical innovation?"
"no"
...silence...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

>Crossing balls into the box
>Giroud still on the bench

K den.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Worst commentating performance of the tournament from Pearce and Lawro today and that takes some doing.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France isn't playing at all... come on les bleus!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great defense!!1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Greizeman has been quiet


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FRANCE ARE SO FUCKING PATHETIC OMFGGGGG. 

DO SOMETHING YOU FUCKING IDIOTS.


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Deutschland uber alles.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

French players are playing so soft rignt now, disgusted


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

French going out with a whimper

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The French Players need to have more control of the ball if they want to tie this.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

They are dead. Germans and frenchies. Both team suck tbh


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> They are dead. Germans and frenchies. Both team suck tbh


Other than Colombia and maybe Netherlands who left is better than either of these teams


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

As expected a dire game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Not the worst result for France, can easily turn it around in the second leg.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*THERE ISNT A SINGLE FRENCH PLAYER WORTH OVER 10M AT THE MOMENT. 

WHAT A BUNCH OF SHITHEADS.

PROBABLY THE MOST PATHETIC QUARTER-FINAL PERFORMANCE I HAVE EVER SEEN AT A WORLD CUP. AN ABSOLUTE DISGRACE. FIST YOURSELVES YOU BAGUETTE EATING SHITS. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Crap performance from France

They'll probably win the euro's in 2 years tho. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Both teams were broken phiscally. Colombia or Brasil are going to kill them on the counter and with the pressure. 

Germany is a better team on talent but the weather is too hard for them i guess, Low is also clueless, plus Ozil has been a ghost all the tournament


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FUCK THAT LAST SHOT BY BENZEMA!

13 semifinals 4 in a row. These fucking Germans :clap


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

And just like that... Germany are in their fourth semi final in a row - hopefully into the direction of winning the whole thing. 

France were surprisingly nonthreatening on offense and Germany was closer to extending their lead than France tying on several occasions. Too bad Schürrle's finish is 0/20 (using FM stats).


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm disgusted right now ! I hope those fucking germans get trashed by who ever they'll play.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

GERMANYWINSLOL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pretty decent match with France at least trying to get up the pitch the entire match. Only difference was one play where Germany capitalised. France had their chance and the goalie kept it out.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Nuer was the hero of the match and Hummels a s well, or else they would still be playing right now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> *THERE ISNT A SINGLE FRENCH PLAYER WORTH OVER 10M AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SHITHEADS.
> 
> PROBABLY THE MOST PATHETIC QUARTER-FINAL PERFORMANCE I HAVE EVER SEEN AT A WORLD CUP. AN ABSOLUTE DISGRACE. FIST YOURSELVES YOU BAGUETTE EATING SHITS. *


^

France was tepid.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

It was over the minute Deschamps put that oaf Sakho on the teamsheet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany will fuck it up next round like always I reckon. :kobe


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



EGame said:


> *THERE ISNT A SINGLE FRENCH PLAYER WORTH OVER 10M AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> WHAT A BUNCH OF SHITHEADS.
> 
> PROBABLY THE MOST PATHETIC QUARTER-FINAL PERFORMANCE I HAVE EVER SEEN AT A WORLD CUP. AN ABSOLUTE DISGRACE. FIST YOURSELVES YOU BAGUETTE EATING SHITS. *


Are you insane ?? Nothing will ever top the absolute shit that was the Argentina team 4 years ago in QF ! A disgrace of the highest order.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fist yourselves you baguette eating shits is the best line I've heard in ages.

:lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> I'm disgusted right now ! I hope those fucking germans get trashed by who ever they'll play.


No Need To Worry :neymar:neymar:neymar:neymar
Brazil will do it for the French.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> No Need To Worry :neymar:neymar:neymar:neymar
> Brazil will do it for the French.


How will Neymar play when Brazil would have been eliminated.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> No Need To Worry :neymar:neymar:neymar:neymar
> Brazil will do it for the French.


I also hope Brazil gets trashed today by Colombia :banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

James or Neymar, please humiliate neuer

BTW if I find Giroud in front of me I'm going to makke him sit down on a bottle of wine you weak fuck



Gosh I feel something died inside of me, brb crying


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> No Need To Worry :neymar:neymar:neymar:neymar
> Brazil will do it for the French.


Don't jinx in man please.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


> Fist yourselves you baguette eating shits is the best line I've heard in ages.
> 
> :lmao


enaldoenaldo

What's so wrong with baguette ??


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

In my opinion it don't matter who wins, may the best team win. Also France did better than in 2010, and they might do even better on the 2018 World Cup.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That was a bit of a disappointing match given the teams and players involved. I can't fault Germany's approach really as once they went ahead there was no need to force the issue, they were happy to play mostly on the counter, but I don't know what Deschamp was thinking with the way he set up. There was no one who looked to get in between the lines and play killer passes. Valbuena is a player that can do that but he was shunted out wide, and Pogba was played too deep. It's a shame that Ribery is injured, but now Deschamp looks like a fool for not bringing Nasri. He could have been the difference.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

fuck france :mark:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> James or Neymar, please humiliate neuer
> 
> BTW if I find Giroud in front of me I'm going to makke him sit down on a bottle of wine you weak fuck
> 
> ...


You can also add Cabaye in the mix. He was, as always, a fucking shit !


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Gosh I feel something died inside of me, brb crying


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> James or Neymar, please humiliate neuer
> 
> BTW if I find Giroud in front of me I'm going to makke him sit down on a bottle of wine you weak fuck
> 
> ...


Why are you blaming Giroud when Benzema couldn't do shit for 90 minutes, then when Giroud sets him up at the end he goes for an inane shot where he was never going to score instead of crosses it low across the face of goal?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I like the "Say No To Racism" racism speech, guess they will do that on the other 3 games as well, and probably on the Semi-Finals, Final, and 3rd Place game too. *#saynotoracism *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Now Colombia & James better teach Brazil a lesson for tonight. :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> BTW if I find Giroud in front of me I'm going to makke him sit down on a bottle of wine you weak fuck














TNA Original said:


> enaldoenaldo
> 
> What's so wrong with baguette ??


I love baguettes.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Now Colombia & James better teach Brazil a lesson for tonight. :mark:


Amen ! It's the only thing that could cheer me up a little bit. However if Brazil wins, It would be my complete burial.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> Amen ! It's the only thing that could cheer me up a little bit. However if Brazil wins, It would be my complete burial.


Start digging your grave then :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Player ratings or something.

Neuer: Excellent all around. Made two one handed saves and but for one misplaced pass, his distribution was great as well.

Lahm: Defensively sound and great on the ball, as always.

Boateng: Got beaten for pace a couple of times but formed a decent partnership with Hummels.

Hummels: Good for the goal and excellent in defence. Made a couple of crucial blocks/tackles and moved the ball really well.

Howedes: Much better than I thought. Still not much of a FB offensively but does the job decently as a makeshift one.

Bastian: Calm, confident performance and dictated the style of the match for most of the duration.

Kroos: Draws fouls really well and delivered good service and partnered Bastian well in the advanced role.

Khedira: Was pretty average except for a few runs. He didn't dominate his area like a destroyer should he didn't make mistakes much.

BIG GAME MULLER: Has been awesome all tournament, same here.

Klose: Did well playing deeper than he is used to. Would've buried the chances Schurrle missed imo.

Ozil: Was actually okay, but he's still not the decider that he was back in 2010. Shame.

Schurrle: Made great runs and found himself in good positions, but two poor attempts on goal.

Gotze: Not much to judge. Didn't feck up.

Kramer: Not much to judge. Didn't feck up. 

French: Lawl


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'm actually a little pissed off, that match could have been so much more.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

4 semifinals in a row? :clap


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Zen said:


> Start digging your grave then :banderas


:buried:buried:buried

That hurts....enaldo


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

France are out, so TNA Original will soon be gone... We're losing members faster than Val Venis.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> Player ratings or something.
> 
> Neuer: 1/10 - because he's German
> 
> ...



Edited for greater accuracy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> France are out, so TNA Original will soon be gone... We're losing members faster than Val Venis.


Never got that... I usually can find another team to get behind once my number 1 is out. Though I will admit if it ends up in the horrid Argentina/Brazil final the media is drooling over I won't be watching that final. Hate both teams and they've both looked mediocre in almost every game. It would be a double whammy of having to watch them in the first place and then having to watch them play ugly >.<


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> France are out, so TNA Original will soon be gone... We're losing members faster than Val Venis.


I recover fast. I'm here to stay :cena5


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


>


Dat Chamakh's hair loss :lelbron


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> Amen ! It's the only thing that could cheer me up a little bit. However if Brazil wins, It would be my complete burial.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hope Nasri will stop being a dick and play euro 2016 so we can destroy europe CHARLES DE GAULLE STYLE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

maybe your pussy ass manager and whiny bitch players should stop being french and crying over him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Vader said:


>


edited for good of mankind


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Hope *Nasri will stop being a dick* and play euro 2016 so we can destroy europe CHARLES DE GAULLE STYLE


Good luck with that :


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I could do without the fairytale Brazil win in the final. :rudy
LET'S GO COLOMBIA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> 4 semifinals in a row? :clap


3 semifinal losses in a row? :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Desperately want Colombia to win, have a feeling Brazil might scrape their way through the entire tournament though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


>


Edited for your true hidden feelings


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Zen said:


> 3 semifinal losses in a row? :banderas


Colombia is dangerous enough that I wouldn't count that out :dance


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Zen said:


> 3 semifinal losses in a row? :banderas


They won in 2002.....only to get owned by Ronaldo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

well, yeah @ Vader.

u a nazist?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Desperately want Colombia to win, have a feeling Brazil might scrape their way through the entire tournament though.


Same, especially considering they were practically an INCH away from going out against Chile at end of ET.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Femto said:


> well, yeah @ Vader.
> 
> u a nazist?


I'm a naziphile.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TNA Original said:


> They won in 2002.....only to get owned by Ronaldo.


I was counting this year haha.

But yea nervous as fuck for this Brazil/Columbia game


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

C'mon Brazil !!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

1-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Sorry for the double post


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great... just what we needed, poor defending to give this shit team an early goal. Ughhh I can't stand Brazil.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Two games in a row conceding an awful goal to Brazil. Jeez.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Sanchez has had a nightmare for the goal


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Is there a midfield out there? Christ both teams are taking that ball up the pitch with ease... and the defense isn't really doing much better.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

WTF :lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hulk doing his best Heskey impression


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia is lucky not to be down by 2 or more goals with the atrocious mistakes they are making. This is shocking considering how well they played before.. now they look like a bunch of nervous kids out there.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Wow, this is a complete different Brasil.

Alves should feel like shit now :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Who did Brazil beat to get to the quarterfinal? Was it Ecuador, maybe? Or Uruguay w/o Suarez? I can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Muta said:


> Who did Brazil beat to get to the quarterfinal? Was it Ecuador, maybe? Or Uruguay w/o Suarez? I can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Muta said:


> Who did Brazil beat to get to the quarterfinal? Was it Ecuador, maybe? Or Uruguay w/o Suarez? I can't remember for the life of me.


Chile


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

.christopher. said:


> Chile



Ahhh right. I just heard the commentator say that also. Fucking South America and all of it's countries.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ref playing for the home team now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a great game for Brazil,everyone is playing good, poor Daniel Alves :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Why is Teo still starting for Colombia? :/


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ibarbo, Sanchez and Cuadrado should start to get a little bit worry about coming back to Colombia if they lose this game


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This is not looking good... GO COLOMBIA!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a shockingly surreal half... even the goal was more like "o shit the ball is here?!" flail then calm play. It certainly didn't feel like it was watching professional football for long stretches.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> What a shockingly surreal half... even the goal was more like "o shit the ball is here?!" flail then calm play. It certainly didn't feel like it was watching professional football for long stretches.


Same here. 

Felt more like a game of Fifa. But I dont mind.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neymar slipping during the celebration was hilarious


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Colombia don't have a clue, sadly. What the fuck are they even doing?

Brazil looking good by the sheer virtue of Colombia sucking. Besides a few touches and a blitzing run from James, Colombia look impotent.

Hope for better.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great game so far. The homecountry team brought it's A game today. Colombia better wake up on the second half if they want to have any chance of winning this.

THis is so surreal though. If you asked me if Brazil was going to win the cup a few months ago, I'd say: "Fuck no", but we just might actually have a chance. We're just scrapping and clawing our way through everything. 

But IF we manage to win this game, Germany will be the real challenge.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brasil 28 faults, no cards yet :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

99% of Colombia's quality has come from James. The defence is shocking and Yepes's lack of pace and urgency is being shown up badly.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










:trips5

I'm gonna miss these Colombian sloots


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> :trips5
> 
> I'm gonna miss these Colombian sloots


Brazilian girls are not so bad either :floyd3


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

the woman running up the steps makes that gif


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a horrible game this has turned out to be.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Nicely done Silva, you fucking moron !


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This ref is a fucking Joke... boy needs to be fired.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Great free kick!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

HOLY HELL !


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a goal!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ugh... have to deal with this team for another game and the refs will probably make sure they get through there as well. Gonna be a horrid and predictable "storybook" final it looks like.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Another bad free-kick right Kabraxal :hayden3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fuck Brazil & Fuck the ref


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Pathetic officiating aside, that was a beauty by David Luiz.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

For all his defensive shortcomings, David Luiz can really take a free kick.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

He's a fucking awful defender but fuck me he's capable of some good goals.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Shit...good goal sideshow bob

just give the ball to Rodríguez and let him work his magic


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This ref is an incompetent fool. 

Can't wait to see Brazil get the fuck out. Really dislike them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> Another bad free-kick right Kabraxal :hayden3


It was decent but the keeper probably should have had it again. I don't want to see this mediocre team get through just beceuse they are Brazil and the home team. Though, if it does end up giving the media it's circle jerk Argentina/Brazil final at least I can save a few hours.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Thee Brain said:


> This ref is an incompetent fool.
> 
> Can't wait to see Brazil get the fuck out. Really dislike them.


They're winning it bro, probably beating Argentina in the final aswell.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Would be a good time to sub Neymar.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Cliffy Byro said:


> They're winning it bro, probably beating Argentina in the final aswell.


Despicable if that happens.

Really hope Deutschland buries the fuck out of them.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

PK. The game will be better now :mark:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

PENALTY ! Come on Colombia !


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Thee Brain said:


> Despicable if that happens.
> 
> Really hope Deutschland buries the fuck out of them.


Don't worry, Van Gaal's got this :fergie


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

YES. 

PLEASE SCORE!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Why do the players appeal after the penalty has been given? The referee's made his decision.

That should have been a red for Cesar in my opinion, but he may be coming off anyway - he took a knock there.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Just seen Neymar after Thiago Silva's goal :haha

He dives even during celebrations.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FUCK YEAH !


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> PK. The game will be better now :mark:


I wish I could be as calm as you during games, mate. If Brazil were United I'd be shitting myself right now


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

FUCK YES!!

Brazil gonna tremble like fuck now!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hope Neymar is crying again at the end hopefully because they've been knocked out though :trips


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



.christopher. said:


> I wish I could be as calm as you during games, mate. If Brazil were United I'd be shitting myself right now


haha

Neymar is out?!
Oh no


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brasil against Germany without Thiago Silva an possibly Neymar. :banderas


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hope that's his World Cup done can't stand Neymar little weasel


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I hate when teams make defensive substitutions to run down the clock when they're ahead. Henrique isn't quite good enough to play for Brazil either.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So no call on the trip by Brazil but we'll call that... jesus this ref has been a disgrace.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

What a joke of a referee !


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

5 minutes of Fergie José Pekerman time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Both teams proving how low quality they are in this game... hopefully the refs decide to let them play next game so Germany can kill this horrid Brazil team. Can't believe some people actually thought they looked good overall XD


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

This was the best first half of Brazil in this competition, the second was ok. If we play that way against Germany,we will have chance. And I was expecting more from Colombia


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

A damn shame. If Germany doesn't brutally kill Brazil I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Thee Brain said:


> A damn shame. If Germany doesn't brutally kill Brazil I'll be disappointed.


O I expect the refs to do everything they can to give it to Brazil.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

The best player of the tournament goes home.


Goodbye Babyface champion, youll be missed.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Germany will :berried Brazil so hard... Please Germany fuck them up please!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Marcos 25063 said:


> This was the best first half of Brazil in this competition, the second was ok. If we play that way against Germany,we will have chance. And I was expecting more from Colombia


You'll be fine against Germany just ask that guy to referee you again and you'll breeze through :cuss:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Jesus, I don't think I can take much more of that. Good first half by Brazil. Decent second one. 

Now we take on Germany. Heh, I think we actually have a shot at winning this.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

aaawww, poor james. don't worry, you can wipe those tears aways with your shiny new manchester united contract 

if only :faint:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil make me seethe. Roriguez being kicked about was an absolute joke. 28 fouls before a yellow was it?

Hopefully Germany murder them.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ref was a complete homer but nobody can deny that Brazil were the better team on the night. I'm gutted for Hamez tho.

Opening game aside Germany have been no great shakes either, think the people hoping for them to bulldoze Brazil are going to end up quite disappointed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Ideal scenario is Klose scoring the winner against Brazil and breaking Ronaldo's record in the process.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



In Punk We Trust said:


> You'll be fine against Germany just ask that guy to referee you again and you'll breeze through :cuss:


The ref? :lol

I not seen any serious mistake in the game, and this WC in overall,has been quite bad for the ref's


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

And that's the best Spanish referee. Imagine the shit we have to cope with...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Rodriguez gettin' ready for dat United transfer.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Really classy by David and Alves. Poor James. Best player in the competition by far Imo


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Why do United fans think there signing Rodriquez? have I missed something?


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

James Rodriguez 
David Luiz, Alves and Marcelo :clap
Neymar: I hope he's okay


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

David Luiz = gg


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Brazil-Germany....

yawn


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LKRocks said:


> Really classy by David and Alves. Poor James. Best player in the competition by far Imo


An absolute genius ! Colombia won a lot of hearts during the WC and James is a big part of it. I hope he stays at Monaco, Ligue 1 needs players like him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Hopefully Germany knock the fuck out of Brazil for some sweet revenge dating all the way back to 2002... also a year where they knocked out the hosts in the semi-final, that being a team that also had lots of favorable ref calls.  Will history repeat itself? I hope so.

Fucking shit refereeing and all that, it's sweet that Silva got himself suspended for something so pointless. Hopefully Neymar is out for the semis too.

Good comeback by Colombia even if it wasn't enough. I'm glad for their sake that they didn't go out in penalty shootouts cause that would've been a death wish for whoever missing the final penalty.



Cliffy Byro said:


> Ideal scenario is Klose scoring the winner against Brazil and breaking Ronaldo's record in the process.


:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

good to see no one mentioning zuniga's stamp on hulk and sending neymar to hospital with a knee to the spine.

ref let a lot go but it was both ways. overall, colombia couldn't step up when needed, and were outclassed by a better team. they've been fantastic to watch and well and truly matched brazil at times, but not enough times.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> O I expect the refs to do everything they can to give it to Brazil.


But of course. It's part of it all. Germany must prepare for the game with that in mind. They'll need to play against two teams, like every other team that played against Brazil.

No good though, they'll get murdered.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

*A lot of hate for Brasil here.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

James Rodriguez continues to perform at his exceptional level even when his teammates are trying to play a sack-race.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Why do United fans think there signing Rodriquez? have I missed something?


It's practically a done deal. Rodríguez and Van Gaal made eye contact this week; that's all the evidence we need. Van Gaal's piercing eyes can lure the strayest cat into his yard


SóniaPortugal said:


>


Bet you marked out for that


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> good to see no one mentioning zuniga's stamp on hulk and sending neymar to hospital with a knee to the spine.
> 
> ref let a lot go but it was both ways. overall, colombia couldn't step up when needed, and were outclassed by a better team. they've been fantastic to watch and well and truly matched brazil at times, but not enough times.



Poor Neymar  hope it ends his career can't stand the guy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Thee Brain said:


> But of course. It's part of it all. Germany must prepare for the game with that in mind. They'll need to play against two teams, like every other team that played against Brazil.
> 
> No good though, they'll get murdered.





> good to see no one mentioning zuniga's stamp on hulk and sending neymar to hospital with a knee to the spine.


:agree:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

wishing the end of careers is the work of utter morons. just a tremendously stupid thing to say.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> wishing the end of careers is the work of utter morons. just a tremendously stupid thing to say.



Its Neymar though so its not really stupid :cheer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

no two brain cells to rub together obviously.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

About the game, high pace but too many mistakes & too many fouls.

I like Cuadrado but he was awful today. 

Still, Colombia can be proud. Let's not forget they played without Falcao.

We haven't seen the last of this team. Can't wait for the Copa America next year to see how they do.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> no two brain cells to rub together obviously.


I am a Leeds fan after all :cool2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LKRocks said:


> Really classy by David and Alves. Poor James. Best player in the competition by far Imo


Now this is true sportsmanship :clap


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










Clearly a sign. Hes the Chosen One. 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*










List of things to avoid in life:

-Go to Brazil


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

I'll just say this... Brazil better from set pieces and hasn't played well at all in normal play. Colombia the best looking team in the flow of a game. What happens? Ref blows the whistle constantly, doesnt' pull too many cards and calls tacky stuff and the fouls keep piling up, killing the flow of the game and basing so much off set piece play. 

Refs played right into Brazil's favour. I think if the fouls had been minimised and Colombia allowed to play the flowing football they had been showing this tournament... Brazil would rightfully be crying on the pitch as they deservedly get kicked out. Brazil has been hard to watch most of this cup and they don't deserve to raise the cup at the end.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Now this is true sportsmanship :clap


Just showing off to the cameras so that the public believe they're humble and know how to win.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LKRocks said:


> Really classy by David and Alves. Poor James. Best player in the competition by far Imo


This sickened me. Reminded me of this a few years ago...










Spent the game kicking lumps out of him & his team mates and then acts all matey at the end. 

Angered by the cynicism, thuggery & downright stupidity on show tonight by Brazil. Colombia lost their discipline at times too and got dragged down to the Brazilian level. A disgraceful showing from Brazil.

Hope the Germans batter them. :cuss:

Edit: Dishonourable mention for the referee, who had what must be one of the worst refereeing performances ever at a WC. Consistently bottled showing yellow cards that would have put a halt to the systematic fouling occurring. How Brazil got away with only two yellow cards is beyond me.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

That's the legendary cricket of manchester; I'm sure of it! He's coming! :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Jesus christ that locust is terrifying. 

Upsetting that there have been zero upsets since the group stages :kobe2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



obby said:


> Jesus christ that locust is terrifying.
> 
> Upsetting that there have been zero upsets since the group stages :kobe2


Eh, Costa Rica can beat Holland. They're playing some damn fine football


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Would be pretty ironic with Holland being the team I currently want to win.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Fucking hate Brazil they're shite, hope Germany marmalise them.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Such a desperate Brazil performance, again; but they're still there. They've only been able to produce any semblance of flair against a literal poverty team. They're actually reminding me of England in the sense that the midfield is being bypassed, they look most dangerous at set-pieces and intelligence has been replaced by doing everything in a mad rush. Of course they'll feel like the weight of the world is on them, but it's still disappointing for anybody that remembers a golden generation of Brazilian players.

I'm curious as to what the reaction will be if they don't win this, because they're currently at 0 on style points.

I expect Neymar to be ruled out only to make a heroic return at the 11th hour, but if he and Silva _are_ both out, it's a wrap. 

As for people _hoping _for Germany to put a whooping on Brazil, surely it would be sweeter for you if Brazil clawed their way to the DESTINED JESUS FINAL only for Messi and Argentina to rip the glory away from them.



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> good to see no one mentioning zuniga's stamp on hulk and sending neymar to hospital with a knee to the spine.
> 
> ref let a lot go but it was both ways.


There was a Brazil counterattack towards the end where 3/4 Colombia players should have picked up yellow cards in the same move. Can't remember if the guy plowing through Neymar was part of that sequence, but yeah.

Whatever the referee was or wasn't, he was consistent with it at least.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Scolari just said that Neymar probably won't be able to play against Germany a the press conference. There are rumors that he suffered a Vertebrae split. If true, he won't be paying for a long time, period. Horrible news if true.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



IncapableNinja said:


> As for people _hoping _for Germany to put a whooping on Brazil, surely it would be sweeter for you if Brazil clawed their way to the DESTINED JESUS FINAL only for Messi and Argentina to rip the glory away from them.


Not for me. I've been supporting Germany for as long as I can remember and putting that aside, Messi is the last player I wanna see winning it, so if the dreadful Argentina vs Brazil final came to happen, I would actually root for Brazil who would be the lesser of two evils in this case.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Not for me. I've been supporting Germany for as long as I can remember and putting that aside, Messi is the last player I wanna see winning it, so if the dreadful Argentina vs Brazil final came to happen, I would actually root for Brazil who would be the lesser of two evils in this case.


Wouldn't even be able to stomach watching that horrid match. I'd love to see that rivalry between Germany and Holland in the final. Only thing more poetic would have been Poland for the Germans


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



LKRocks said:


> Scolari just said that Neymar probably won't be able to play against Germany a the press conference. There are rumors that he suffered a Vertebrae split. If true, he won't be paying for a long time, period. Horrible news if true.


Bet he does.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Kabraxal said:


> Wouldn't even be able to stomach watching that horrid match. I'd love to see that rivalry between Germany and Holland in the final. Only thing more poetic would have been Poland for the Germans


Germany vs Holland should have been the 2010 final. It better come to reality this time. Their matches together tend to be enjoyable and exciting, I'd expect no less this time. I'd also be able to stomach Holland as champions because they always play good football and have many players that I like such as Sneijder, Robben and RVP just to name a few. Plus they deserve a World Cup at some point.

Knowing my luck in the past World Cups, that will probably be the match for third place and the shitty Brazil/Argentina match becomes the final, ends up being a 0-0 snoozefest in which Messi scores the winner in extra time. Sounds pretty depressing.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

If Neymar's forced to end his career (and if it is a vertebrae split, he might well be) it won't be long before the world abandons him and leaves him to rot. Without his football skills he's just an overpaid skinny prick with a shit haircut. Always a shame to see so much promise go to waste, but maybe then he'll know what it's like to live like the common man.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Germany vs Holland should have been the 2010 final. It better come to reality this time. Their matches together tend to be enjoyable and exciting, I'd expect no less this time. I'd also be able to stomach Holland as champions because they always play good football and have many players that I like such as Sneijder, Robben and RVP just to name a few. Plus they deserve a World Cup at some point.
> 
> Knowing my luck in the past World Cups, that will probably be the match for third place and the shitty Brazil/Argentina match becomes the final, ends up being a 0-0 snoozefest in which Messi scores the winner in extra time. Sounds pretty depressing.


You must _really_ despise Messi if that possibility makes you uncomfortable. Having the greatest player in the world silence the hosts in extra time, and that sounds depressing to you?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Poor Neymar  hope it ends his career can't stand the guy


In my bid to rid this forum of mediocrity and stupidity...










you're next.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Telos said:


> You must _really_ despise Messi if that possibility makes you uncomfortable. Having the greatest player in the world silence the hosts in extra time, and that sounds depressing to you?


No shit, duh. Barcelona is a team I *HATE* with every fiber of my being which automatically means I also can't stand Messi and the thought of him winning _anything_. He's an excellent player and all but when you play for the enemy, you are the enemy for as long as you're around as far as I'm concerned.

I guess it would be cool to silence all the bandwagon hoppers but otherwise, that sounds like one of the two shitty outcomes this World Cup would have - that being either Brazil or Argentina winning it. Either of which are vomit inducing.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Neymar's forced to end his career (and if it is a vertebrae split, he might well be) it won't be long before the world abandons him and leaves him to rot. Without his football skills he's just an overpaid skinny prick with a shit haircut. Always a shame to see so much promise go to waste, but maybe then he'll know what it's like to live like the common man.


Looks like it's a rib injury, not a vertebra.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Neymar's forced to end his career (and if it is a vertebrae split, he might well be) it won't be long before the world abandons him and leaves him to rot. Without his football skills he's just an overpaid skinny prick with a shit haircut. Always a shame to see so much promise go to waste, but maybe then he'll know what *it's like to live like the common man.*


:what?

He earned like 20-30 mio this year, probably has like 50-70 mio in the bank. How is that a common mans life?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

People hating Brazil for how they are playing and then call for GERMANY to beat them.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



TheJack said:


> :what?
> 
> He earned like 20-30 mio this year, probably has like 50-70 mio in the bank. How is that a common mans life?


His income's being cut off from him and there's only so long any amount can last.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Neymar's forced to end his career (and if it is a vertebrae split, he might well be) it won't be long before the world abandons him and leaves him to rot. Without his football skills he's just an overpaid skinny prick with a shit haircut. Always a shame to see so much promise go to waste, but maybe then he'll know what it's like to live like the common man.


CM Punk is worth around 5 million, and he never has to work again in his life. Do you think think that neymar, having earned 20 million just this year will live his life as a common man?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Vertebral fracture of the lumbar spine.

R.I.P. Neymar Da Silva Santos Jr.

12/02/92 - 05/07/2014

Olympic gold medalist in springboard diving


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Neymar's forced to end his career (and if it is a vertebrae split, he might well be) it won't be long before the world abandons him and leaves him to rot. Without his football skills he's just an overpaid skinny prick with a shit haircut. Always a shame to see so much promise go to waste, but maybe then he'll know what it's like to live like the common man.


Will all the money he's banked through wages and endorsements in the past couple of years, the guy can quite comfortably not work again but still spend the rest of his life spunking away money on sports cars and sexy Brazilian prostitutes (or whatever footballers spend their money on nowadays) and still retire with more money in his bank account than I'd make in about fifty thousand years.

He'll be fine.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Heard it was a broken rib for Neymar. Either way his World Cup is over. Gutted for him.

With him and Thiago Silva out for the semis, advantage Germany.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



BBC said:


> A team doctor has confirmed that the Barcelona player has fractured a vertebrae in his back.


First off, "vertebrae" is plural. It's "a vertebra". Second, you don't need to say "in his back" if you mention "vertebrae", surely?

Silly BBC.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

So without Neymar and Thiago Silva, we are fucked. Bernard will have to step up in Neymar's place. While we could, somehow, pull off an heroic win against Germany, the most likely scenario is an elimination. Still, there's no shame in going down to Germany though. Specially with Silva and Neymar out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Choke2Death said:


> Germany vs Holland should have been the 2010 final. It better come to reality this time. Their matches together tend to be enjoyable and exciting, I'd expect no less this time. I'd also be able to stomach Holland as champions because they always play good football and have many players that I like such as Sneijder, Robben and RVP just to name a few. Plus they deserve a World Cup at some point.
> 
> Knowing my luck in the past World Cups, that will probably be the match for third place and the shitty Brazil/Argentina match becomes the final, ends up being a 0-0 snoozefest in which Messi scores the winner in extra time. Sounds pretty depressing.


I think it's the best final possibility they had the whole tournament. And the rest sounds extrememly depressing, especially when all the media will applaud it as the greatest event of mankind and life is no longer worth living after experiencing heaven <_<

Cannot stand the press around those two teams anymore... neither have been all that good for a while so this constant "dream final" is just headache inducing in it's ignorance by the media. And I'm right there with you on Barcelona, though I thionk Messi is slightly overrated in the fact that so many actually think he is the greatest of all time. Maradona, a man from his own country and whom I despise for the unsportsmanlike glee he takes in the hand of god, is clearly league leagues ahead of Messi in every way. That man played in a fairly mediocre team for most of his career and made them look good. Messi plays for a team that was built to feed him goals in a league where defense isn't exactly cherished. Good player, but oi... let's not get ahead of ourselves here and crown him the GOAT.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*

Neymar fractured one vertebra 
No more WC for Neymar


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*FACK

FOOK 

FUCK

NEYMAR PLZ*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Still slightly sceptical that's its a trick and he'll make a 'miraculous recovery' for Germany.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

NO WAY MAN NO FUCKING WAY NEYMAR  

No Silva for SF aswell. Shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Hope Neymar's back playing soon.

All the best!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:duck






















































:ti :hummels


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

^ That's why you will always be WOAT LIAM MILLER.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In Punk We Trust said:


> I am a Leeds fan after all :cool2


I was going to guess millwall tbh :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Seriously.

So how long is the recovery process for a broken vertebra?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The worst refereeing of the competition so far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I blame the ref IMO. When you refuse to officiate and let 40 fouls before you issue a yellow then the players will put in stornger and harder challenges as they know they'll get away with it and unfortunate injuries will occur.
Brazil's World Cup is done IMO, their star man injured and their best defender (and the one holding the defesne together) got himself a suspension due to his own ineptitude and stupidity.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










This is criminal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> ^ That's why you will always be WOAT LIAM MILLER.


Great success, no but really the world cup won't be the same without him.





Wait, he broke what? poor bastard.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Terrible news about Neymar. Thankfully it wasn't more serious. His career could've ended today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

52 fouls, only 4 yellow cards. I can't even....


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It was sad that people chuckle at Neymar 
And the kid in the hospital with a very serious injury


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So Thiago Silva and Neymar are out, and we still have to face Germany in what already be, under normal circumstances,the hardest game so far. 

We are fucked. If we manage to somehow, someway win the next game, it will be a crazy Daniel Bryan overcoming the odds moment. I doubt we'll be able to do that though


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> This is criminal


Its a foul and a yellow but you see that happen all the time. This time it just unfortunately injured somebody.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

THANKS ZUNIGA. 

NOT ONLY DID YOU MAKE YOURSELF PUBLIC ENEMY #1 IN BRAZIL TODAY, YOU ALSO JUST POTENTIALLY FUCKED OVER BARCA ROYALLY. 

FUCKING ******.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> THANKS ZUNIGA.
> 
> NOT ONLY DID YOU MAKE YOURSELF PUBLIC ENEMY #1 IN BRAZIL TODAY, YOU ALSO JUST POTENTIALLY FUCKED OVER BARCA ROYALLY.
> 
> FUCKING ******.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



SóniaPortugal said:


> It was sad that people chuckle at Neymar
> And the kid in the hospital with a very serious injury


He did build a reputation for himself


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Laughing at neymar? No
Laughing at people acting like big fairy lights over a player injury? Yes.

Neymar or no neymar, The Hummels will stop brazil :hummels


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

lol Juan Zuniga would be wnating to get out of Brazil as soon as possible.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> He did build a reputation for himself


He left the field crying


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



SóniaPortugal said:


> He left the field crying


I meant a reputation for diving so you can see why some people would be sceptical


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> I meant a reputation for diving so you can see why some people would be sceptical


I was skeptical. You see challenges similar to that all the time and Neymar stays down and my first thought is "you diving bitch." Sadly I wish it was just him being a diver in that scenario as you don't want to see anyone get injured (except Ryan Shawcross) no matter how much you dislike them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil are gonna get crushed now more than ever :sad:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> Its a foul and a yellow but you see that happen all the time. This time it just unfortunately injured somebody.


More like a red?



Zen said:


> lol Juan Zuniga would be wnating to get out of Brazil as soon as possible.


Well he's flying back to Colombia tomorrow, so it doesn't really make a difference. He will die either way.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



LKRocks said:


> So Thiago Silva and Neymar are out, and we still have to face Germany in what already be, under normal circumstances,the hardest game so far.
> 
> We are fucked. If we manage to somehow, someway win the next game, it will be a crazy Daniel Bryan overcoming the odds moment. I doubt we'll be able to do that though


Bye WC....


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica vs Holland eh? Costa Rica have been performing quite well, and Holland... haven't. 

Will Los Ticos pull off another upset, or will Robben dive his way to another victory?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I think Brazil would have lost to Germany pre-Neymar injury anyways. The big miss being Thiago Silva. This makes it worse, obviously.

Where is Dr. Nick "Tiny Eyes" Rush to give us the time frame of absence from the injury? :brodgers


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Cant imagine Brazil having won regardless. Now it will be a crush.

Now LES BLEUS are out, i want Holland to win it. Can see it happening as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

with Neymar out, Brazil should drop out of the semi's and give their spot to Colombia so we gets to see Rodriguez play some more.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Honestly Thiago Silva being out already ended Brazil's slim hopes against Germany as that was their defense. Neymar being out is just the cherry on top as that's their attack. This could be a humbling display for ze Brazilians.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The karma is delicious with Neymar and Brazil.

They kicked Rodriguez all over the pitch and in the end, they lose their best player to a bad tackle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Mikey Damage said:


> Seriously.
> 
> So how long is the recovery process for a broken vertebra?





Rockhead said:


> I think Brazil would have lost to Germany pre-Neymar injury anyways. The big miss being Thiago Silva. This makes it worse, obviously.
> 
> Where is Dr. Nick "Tiny Eyes" Rush to give us the time frame of absence from the injury? :brodgers


same as any broken bone really, ~6 weeks for it to heal + rehab to get the strength in that area back. 


Sucks for Neymar but at the same time its delicious that its happened to a Barca player :brodgers


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Good thing I picked Germany to win this thing. :dirk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

in b4 Neymar makes a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

zuniga should be fucking ashamed of his two bits of assault throughout the game. Pathetic


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Neymar dived so hard it broke his back bro. :draper2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil have absolutely nothing to complain about. They set the tone of that game completely and the referee deserves the blame for not coming down hard on them from the start.

Neymar being injured is tough but there still can't be any excuses on Brazil's behalf. Germany have been without Reus all tournament, who's every bit the player Neymar is. Shit happens. 

I could still see Brazil winning it. Germany have been pretty tame going forward since the first game.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil have looked pretty beatable in their last two games, I can see them being run over by the German machine.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany to over run Brazil 3-0. My prediction.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I blame Scolari more than the ref.

Dont know why he didnt sub Neymar earlier, with him missing the next game if he got a yellow card.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Poor Neymar, must be a pain.. 


Spoiler:  



... in the vertebra. 












...AND GERMANY CONTINUES TO RULE THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scolari complaining about Colombia's treatment of Neymar I see.:lmao

What a fucking hypocrite. The most fouls ever by a Brazilian team in a World Cup. How Fernandinho in particular didn't get booked for kicking the fook out of Rodriguez I don't know.

The host nation getting the help from the inept or bent referees is nothing new. South Korea in 2002 was ridiculous. Brazil could easily get helped through to the final.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Nige™ said:


> Scolari complaining about Colombia's treatment of Neymar I see.:lmao
> 
> What a fucking hypocrite. The most fouls ever by a Brazilian team in a World Cup. How Fernandinho in particular didn't get booked for kicking the fook out of Rodriguez I don't know.
> 
> *The host nation getting the help from the inept or bent referees is nothing new. South Korea in 2002 was ridiculous. Brazil could easily get helped through to the final.*


*
*
It was cute with South Korea though. Little no-hopers cheating Italy and Spain out of the World Cup.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

My first reaction to Neymar's foul was that of a dive, as always. On replays though, it was a horrific foul. Sad for him.

On Brazil/Germany, I can understand that Germany may have the advantage with both Neymar and Silva out, but I don't get the logic that Germany is going to beat Brazil because they're (Brazil) playing shit. It's not like Germany is setting the world on fire either. It's going to be close and Brazil has the home advantage too.

I find it difficult to accept that Germany is going to lose its 6th semis/final of any major competition. Either they choke again, this time it wouldn't be choking, or Germany breaks the WC jinx making it through to the final--only to meet another South American team after 2002. :messi


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TheJack said:


> I blame Scolari more than the ref.
> 
> Dont know why he didnt sub Neymar earlier, with him missing the next game if he got a yellow card.


How can he take off Neymar when he only has a one goal lead?

If they scored and it went to extra time and Brazil lost, you'd be asking why Scolari took him off.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Its the referees fault Neymar is injured he didn't get control of the game early enough and it became a free for all if he had booked Fernandinho early as he should have done none of that would have happened


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> How can he take off Neymar when he only has a one goal lead?
> 
> If they scored and it went to extra time and Brazil lost, you'd be asking why Scolari took him off.


I think I mentioned it in this thread that it would be a good time to sub Neymar seconds before the penalty. 78 min, 2 goal lead, one of your important players got booked, IMO a perfect time to sub Neymar.

Of course its hard to sub him with a one goal lead, but I would still understand it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

TIME FOR THE GOATS!!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Why are you still playing Higuaín? He's been dire all tournament. Anything could be better.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Why are you still playing Higuaín? He's been dire all tournament. Anything could be better.


Hat-trick incoming.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil only get advantage in free throws, so David Luiz is their free throw master, but the attackers need more work on striking and have better accuracy on the ball, specially Hulk. Anyways it was both Scolari and the ref's fault; Scolari because he didn't sub Neymar on half-time and the ref for being corrupted and not doing his job. The ref just focused on Brazil and he ignored Colombia. Anyways the GOATs vs. The Red Devils are next :messi


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The pace in Argentina's defence


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Welcome to the World Cup, Higuain!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Great finish, but fuck off Kompany. 

Its going to be Argentina/Brazil, isn't it? For fuck sake.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Higuain finally doing something of note.

Still too early so Belgium should be able to come back from this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Seriously crap stuff from Kompany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lmao blaming the defence

blame de bruyne for giving the ball away, and fellaini for allowing messi to push past him. incredibly lucky deflection and a fantastic finish


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

You know something is wrong when Vertonghen looks like Cafù on that flank.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> :lmao blaming the defence
> 
> blame de bruyne for giving the ball away, and fellaini for allowing messi to push past him. incredibly lucky deflection and a fantastic finish


Kompany gave the ball away...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Waffelz said:


> Great finish, but fuck off Kompany.
> 
> Its going to be Argentina/Brazil, isn't it? For fuck sake.


With no Neymar, and Thiago Silva? Sorry but I don't think so


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Higuain is a better playmaker than Biglia.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dat pass by Messi...phew.

Di Maria inured?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

well we know Belgium isn't going to score until the last half hour. They just can't let Argentina get to far ahead before then.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> :lmao blaming the defence
> 
> blame de bruyne for giving the ball away, and fellaini for allowing messi to push past him. incredibly lucky deflection and a fantastic finish


Yeah, don't blame any city players. they the best <3


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*Got in 30'odd mins into the Argentina game, gutted that Neymar is out of the tournament. Think it's Germany's to win now.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

the irony


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Nice to see Higuain regain his form. He's always been vital for us.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Why are you still playing Higuaín? He's been dire all tournament. Anything could be better.


Top kek m80.

Kompanylol, 2/8.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

vinny merked and then some, would probably be of some assistance if van buyten wasn't still lagging behind in belgium and actually near the play for once.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fellaini still on. lololol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

5th game in a row for Belgium where they have failed to score inside the first 70 minutes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Don't get the whistle there...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Neither Hazard nor Messi have been in the match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WHY IS FELLAINI STILL ON?!?!?!!?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What a shit game


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Shouldn't be surprised that two teams that have looked terrible the whole tournament still look terrible. We really need both these teams out cause they have only dragged the game down this tournament.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

wilmots should be ashamed with this big sam esque nonsense. barely forced argentina to get into 2nd gear. defence has been outstanding, why bother raising your game if you don't have to?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Curtois Curse lives.

Lukaku :maury well done m8.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Is moyesy in charge of belgium :duck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Can't believe we have to live in fear of the worst final in the history of the cup.... uggggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Disgraceful performance from Belgium

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WINNING LIKE GODS LIKE ALWAYS!

HIGUAIN THE GOAT!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

VAMOS ARGENTINA! We got two more games left. Nice to see Belgium actually play futbol and not just park the bus like most of the teams we faced thus far. I'm confident we can win this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

MESSSSSISIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH MMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

THHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Adios Belgium


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

kind of a shit game tbh. Belgium were lacking for ideas. Why was Chadli sent out tho?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Can't believe we have to live in fear of the worst final in the history of the cup.... uggggghhhhhhhh.


Whatever final we get, i assure you it won't be worse than Argentina/Germany on 90 or Brasil/Italy on 94. Impossible


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Femto said:


> kind of a shit game tbh. Belgium were lacking for ideas. Why was Chadli sent out tho?


Cause Wilmots is the biggest bellend in the world.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



asdf0501 said:


> Whatever final we get, i assure you it won't be worse than Argentina/Germany on 90 or Brasil/Italy on 94. Impossible


I don't know... 2010's final wasn't something to write home about either. Actually, looking back most finals weren't that great. Guess I should just expect this final to be a downer... no let down that way


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Belgium was pretty disappointing. I guess this is it, Brazil will get killed by Germany and Holland hopefully destroy Argentina for what SHOULD be the final.

lol @ Courtois still making the save against Messi on that final counterattack. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Belgium should sack Wilmots. What a wanker.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It's not that Argentina was good, It's just that Argentina was less bad than Belgium. So for the 5th time in 5 matches, Argentina won ugly which is an absolute shame when you have all these world class players.

The first 3 weeks were great. Then France & Colombia were eliminated :floyd1

I guess I have to root for either Holland/Costa Rica now.

A Brazil/Argentina Final would be a disgraceful way to end what has been a superb World Cup.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Quarter finals have been shit so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

argentina didn't have to be good. why should they exert more and more energy for something that meant nothing?

1-0, 7-0, it makes no difference. belgium were truly dire and after an early goal, that's all that argentina needed to be, just a bit better. and they were.

wilmots calling argentina ordinary. fucking hell marc, what does that make the puddle of wank your lot just served up?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> argentina didn't have to be good. why should they exert more and more energy for something that meant nothing?
> 
> 1-0, 7-0, it makes no difference. belgium were truly dire and after an early goal, that's all that argentina needed to be, just a bit better. and they were.
> 
> wilmots calling argentina ordinary. fucking hell marc, what does that make the puddle of wank your lot just served up?


Exactly. Hell, it's a formula that worked for Spain last World Cup, winning all their knockout stage games with 1-0 scores. Any team would gladly follow that script.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It also worked for Germany yesterday. Can't blame them for not upping the pressure when they've got enough to go through.

Hoping for a good match to end the QF. The lack of extra times in this round has been surprising in contrast to how many we had in Round of 16.

Semifinals should be interesting with Brazil and Argentina finally being put to the test by two top teams that are equal if not superior to them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Telos said:


> Exactly. Hell, it's a formula that worked for Spain last World Cup, winning all their knockout stage games with 1-0 scores. Any team would gladly follow that script.


And fans around the world suffer... I wouldn't argue in favour of Spain's style in 2010. That was an atrocious cup all around and they were one of the biggest reasons it was terrible. Horrible horrible football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> A Brazil/Argentina Final would be a disgraceful way to end what has been a superb World Cup.


Nah. Would be the biggest match in the history of the game.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> argentina didn't have to be good. why should they exert more and more energy for something that meant nothing?
> 
> 1-0, 7-0, it makes no difference. belgium were truly dire and after an early goal, that's all that argentina needed to be, just a bit better. and they were.
> 
> wilmots calling argentina ordinary. fucking hell marc, what does that make the puddle of wank your lot just served up?


They could at least do everything to score a second goal which would have protected them. As inoffensive and horrendous Belgium have been, It sometimes takes just a free kick or a corner to score.

I have nothing against leading teams that play time and control. But when I watch Argentina, I don't see a controlling team, I only see a struggling team that has a hard time trying to create and initiate offense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> And fans around the world suffer... I wouldn't argue in favour of Spain's style in 2010. That was an atrocious cup all around and they were one of the biggest reasons it was terrible. Horrible horrible football.


you wouldnt argue in favour of a style that won the world cup?

for the good of everyone, just stop posting.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Nah. Would be the biggest match in the history of the game.


Exactly. Eurosnobs would hate that though. 

Let the haters hate.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Nah. Would be the biggest match in the history of the game.


On paper perhaps....and perhaps not since the long awaited Messi/Neymar clash won't happen since Neymar is out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> you wouldnt argue in favour of a style that won the world cup?
> 
> for the good of everyone, just stop posting.


Yeah, because 2010 isn't regarded as one of the worst cups of all time and I'm clearly the only one that doesn't want to see that shit football ever again.:no:

But go ahead, tell me how amazing Argentina and Brazil have been playing. I like a good joke.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> On paper perhaps....and perhaps not since the long awaited Messi/Neymar clash won't happen since Neymar is out.


Aye, because Messi leading Argentina into the Maracana against Brazil for the World Cup final needs Neymar to make it special...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Yeah, because 2010 isn't regarded as one of the worst cups of all time and I'm clearly the only one that doesn't want to see that shit football ever again.:no:
> 
> But go ahead, tell me how amazing Argentina and Brazil have been playing. I like a good joke.


Who said they were playing amazing? Football is not always entertaining. This is the wrong sport to follow if you re always expecting goals, son. Teams do whatever they can to win. Not an entertaining style of play, okay. It doesn't matter how you do it as long as you advance. Argentina fans won't be crying over winning 1-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Yeah, because 2010 isn't regarded as one of the worst cups of all time and I'm clearly the only one that doesn't want to see that shit football ever again.:no:
> 
> But go ahead, tell me how amazing Argentina and Brazil have been playing. I like a good joke.


im sure spain fans and players give all the fucks in the world. they won.

i've never said they've been amazing. i have no idea where you've pulled that from. they've been as good as they've had to be. what is the benefit for argentina to go out, out in a heap of effort which may or may not be rewarded with goals at a stage where goal difference means absolutely zilch?

some awareness of the situation, christ.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Curry said:


> Aye, because Messi leading Argentina into the Maracana against Brazil for the World Cup final needs Neymar to make it special...


Like I said....on paper.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rockhead said:


> Who said they were playing amazing? Football is not always entertaining. This is the wrong sport to follow if you re always expecting goals, son. Teams do whatever they can to win. Not an entertaining style of play, okay. It doesn't matter how you do it as long as you advance. Argentina fans won't be crying over winning 1-0.


Not really surprising coming from a Chelsea fan....just kidding 

Argentina fans have all the rights to be happy : they won. They are semi finalist of the World Cup.

But we, the non-Argentina fans, have the right to expect more from a team with so much quality players. Winning is great. Winning with style is better.

But hey, maybe I expect too much...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Kabraxal is by far the worst football poster. 

His understanding of football is about as equivalent as a 3 year old's understanding of quantum gravity.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rockhead said:


> Who said they were playing amazing? Football is not always entertaining. This is the wrong sport to follow if you re always expecting goals, son. Teams do whatever they can to win. Not an entertaining style of play, okay. It doesn't matter how you do it as long as you advance. Argentina fans won't be crying over winning 1-0.


Using the goalfest argument against me won't work.. I'll take a well played 0-0 game over a 5-4 game with no defense. And I'm not going to sit here and be told to bow down to the tactics of a mediocre team that is scraping by with a lucky bounce or the help of the ref. They can win the cup for all I care and they'd still be a mediocre team that won what would have become one of the weakest showings for a world cup after the brilliant start in the group stage.

If Brazil/Argentina fans don't want people to criticise their teams, then tell your teams to play better football instead of this tepid nonsense that would be thrashed thoroughly by a team with real quality. Too bad no such team has really shown up this cup apparently. 

Is it really that hard for some of you to understand that people want to see a team play like they deserve to win instead of play like shit and just happen to get the win?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Using the goalfest argument against me won't work.. I'll take a well played 0-0 game over a 5-4 game with no defense. And I'm not going to sit here and be told to bow down to the tactics of a mediocre team that is scraping by with a lucky bounce or the help of the ref. They can win the cup for all I care and they'd still be a mediocre team that won what would have become one of the weakest showings for a world cup after the brilliant start in the group stage.
> 
> If Brazil/Argentina fans don't want people to criticise their teams, then tell your teams to play better football instead of this tepid nonsense that would be thrashed thoroughly by a team with real quality. Too bad no such team has really shown up this cup apparently.
> 
> Is it really that hard for some of you to understand that people want to see a team play like they deserve to win instead of play like shit and just happen to get the win?














kingfunkel said:


> Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters.


that's probably because you're not very bright


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Why a final with Argentina and Brazil would be the best of the history? La Albiceleste is playing as vulgar and dense as you can and is extremely dependent of one guy that is on idle speed at times. On the other hand you have a top 5 WOAT Brazilian squad in players and gameplay whose shining star is injured. I know what these these nations means in the whole sport and their influence in today's game but that doesn't compensates all the cons.
No team have showed a real dominance and you can partially blame it to the upgrading of football at a global scale but I think that 2010's Netherlands, Portugal or Spain would win this with ease.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> that's probably because you're not very bright


Hmmm... insults and can't actually argue against his or any other point intelligently. Think we learned what we needed here...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Historically, most knockout games are tired, insipid, and just plain dragging. It's been that way since at least 1990. People have a right to complain about the quality of the game. It was pure shit. Both teams sucked a giant dildo. It leaves me with no argument to counter people that complain about the sport's entertainment. *But it is all about doing enough to win. * And if you happen to get a lucky goal, as most favorites do in a knockout stage, then it's their right to sit back and counter when the underdog teams lay giant turds all over the pitch. Still waiting for an underdog to actually realize it's more than worth it to take the game to an opponent in a knockout stage. I'd rather go out guns a blazing, but almost 99.9% underdogs just get to a quarterfinal and lay the biggest turd you've ever seen. Part of the world cup...no reason to complain.

The size of Costa Rica's turd later today will be even more epic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The pro Brazil vs Argentina fans will still get to see that match.



Spoiler: .



...only it will be for the bronze. :troll





Femto said:


>


:sodone


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> Not really surprising coming from a Chelsea fan....just kidding
> 
> Argentina fans have all the rights to be happy : they won. They are semi finalist of the World Cup.
> 
> ...


The days of jogo bonito are dead & buried. Nowadays playing beautiful football doesn't win you cups. It looks nice, but its not enough. Colombia was the best playing team in this cup, and that wasn't enough at the end. Is Argentina playing beautiful futbol? Not at all. Are they in the semifinals of a World Cup? Yes, and that's all that matters. I don't mind Argentina playing how they are now if it warrants winning the cup.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> The days of jogo bonito are dead & buried. Nowadays playing beautiful football doesn't win you cups. It looks nice, but its not enough. Colombia was the best playing team in this cup, and that wasn't enough at the end. Is Argentina playing beautiful futbol? Not at all. Are they in the semifinals of a World Cup? Yes, and that's all that matters. I don't mind Argentina playing how they are now if it warrants winning the cup.


Not like Colombia got the chance with the whistle going every minute...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



kingfunkel said:


> Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters.


:what?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> that's probably because you're not very bright


Well they always say sarcasm was invented to confuse the idiots


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Just as BIG TIMMY CAHILL put it, there's more emphasis on scoring goals frequently in group stage where goal differential is a tiebreaker. In knockout stage, you just need to be one goal better than your opponent, and there is plenty of drama within that. A one goal deficit means the game can dramatically alter at any moment. Di Maria's goal to propel Argentina with a couple of minutes until penalties, was that not dramatic?

Besides, scoring isn't everything when it comes to the entertainment of the game. I thought one of the most thrilling matches in the tournament was the scoreless affair between Mexico and Brazil with Memo Ochoa's coming out party on goal. Sure, a 3-2 game where the lead changes hands multiple times would be amazing, but I'm fine with a good old 1-0 battle with everything on the line. Some of those will be more fun than others but that's sports.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> The days of jogo bonito are dead & buried. Nowadays playing beautiful football doesn't win you cups. It looks nice, but its not enough. Colombia was the best playing team in this cup, and that wasn't enough at the end. Is Argentina playing beautiful futbol? Not at all. Are they in the semifinals of a World Cup? Yes, and that's all that matters. I don't mind Argentina playing how they are now if it warrants winning the cup.


Like I said, maybe I expect too much....



EGame said:


> :what?


I'm not sure but I think he was being ironic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Sabella looks like some old Bond villain.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



kingfunkel said:


> Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The only teams that play epic knockout matches together are Germany and Italy. Don't know why, but whenever the two countries play in a knockout stage, they just decide to play epic games. 

In fact, people rag on Italy, but most of their knockout games range from good to epic as fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Why a final with Argentina and Brazil would be the best of the history? La Albiceleste is playing as vulgar and dense as you can and is extremely dependent of one guy that is on idle speed at times. On the other hand you have a top 5 WOAT Brazilian squad in players and gameplay whose shining star is injured. I know what these these nations means in the whole sport and their influence in today's game but that doesn't compensates all the cons.
> No team have showed a real dominance and you can partially blame it to the upgrading of football at a global scale but I think that 2010's Netherlands, Portugal or Spain would win this with ease.


Biggest. Not best.

If you don't understand how it would be the biggest then maybe football is not for you.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Biggest. Not best.
> 
> If you don't understand how it won't be the biggest then maybe football is not for you.


An Argentina-Brazil final has been a dream for many. Like I said, unless its two Europeans teams on the final, the Eurosnobs aren't interested. So if it's Argentina-Brazil, it'd be a win-win either way.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> An Argentina-Brazil final has been a dream for many. Like I said, unless its two Europeans teams on the final, the Eurosnobs aren't interested. So if it's Argentina-Brazil, it'd be a win-win either way.


I'd gladly have a Germany-Costa Rica Final.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Osize10 said:


> The only teams that play epic knockout matches together are Germany and Italy. Don't know why, but whenever the two countries play in a knockout stage, they just decide to play epic games.
> 
> In fact, people rag on Italy, but most of their knockout games range from good to epic as fuck.


Man... that 2006 semifinal needs to be recreated by someone in this tournament. Let's actually have high quality all around where both teams just leave it all on the pitch. I don't know why those two teams manage to be willing to just throw it all out there when they meet. 

And honestly, if I were a fan in any country that had a right to be proud it would be Algeria. Playing with that kind of fire and willingness to attack what was supposed to be a more dominant team at least means they left it all on the pitch. Most other games the teams look to half ass it til they realise they need an actual goal to get anywhere. Or they are simply not that good and are just lucky that there is no true quality competition this cup. I don't get it, but the quality of play on the national stage has really decline the past few years.

Well, all the diving and play acting doesn't help matters... most people seem more intent on hitting the pitch screaming like they were shot than stumbling through a tackle and playing on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

itt: people not understanding irony

edit: even after it's been explained fpalm


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Biggest. Not best.
> 
> If you don't understand how it won't be the biggest then maybe football is not for you.


Yeah, I was orienting that to a tactical and aesthetical vision. Anyway I still rate the 1950's one the biggest final of all time and that is a milestone hard to pass it. I would put an Argentina-Brazil in the same level as England-Brazil or even lower than an Italy-Brazil. And we still don't know what is stored for the future, maybe a two imperialist bloc leaders clash or something like that in the final...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

You know... I should check and see how much these people screaming about "it doesn't matter if you win!" in this argument about quality football would say the same thing about... o I don't know....... Greece? I'm sure I could look back when Greece threatened to bog down more games with their style about all the bitching and moaning from the same people that are telling the rest of us how stupid we are in this debate.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Curious Netherlands setup.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Messi hasn't scored in eight games in a row against Courtois apparently. BEAST.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I want Costa Rica to win this. Would make an awesome Cinderella story even better. It's highly unlikely though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

time to goat :robben2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Neither Hazard nor Messi have been in the match.


Higuain stole the show, Messi and Hazard were easily marked out of the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Using the goalfest argument against me won't work.. I'll take a well played 0-0 game over a 5-4 game with no defense. And I'm not going to sit here and be told to bow down to the tactics of a mediocre team that is scraping by with a lucky bounce or the help of the ref. They can win the cup for all I care and they'd still be a mediocre team that won what would have become one of the weakest showings for a world cup after the brilliant start in the group stage.
> 
> If Brazil/Argentina fans don't want people to criticise their teams, then tell your teams to play better football instead of this tepid nonsense that would be thrashed thoroughly by a team with real quality. Too bad no such team has really shown up this cup apparently.
> 
> Is it really that hard for some of you to understand that people want to see a team play like they deserve to win instead of play like shit and just happen to get the win?





kingfunkel said:


> Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


> > Originally Posted by *kingfunkel*
> > _Fuck winning the world cup ugly, I'd rather play beautiful football and be knocked out in the quarters._


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


>


: at people who can't smell sarcasm even after the guy who posted it in the first place said It was sarcasm.

:westbrook3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> : at people who can't smell sarcasm even after the guy who posted it in the first place said It was sarcasm.
> 
> :westbrook3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


>


Solid point of discussion you made there. I've been swayed by your eloquent and well thought out argument.

As for this game, hopefully it's a far better game and one of the teams step up to declare they deserve to win it all instead of limping into the semis. This cup badly needs some quality football in the knockout round.


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

100% Holland will win. No Surprise. 

European Final: Germany - Netherlands.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Time to say goodbye to another of the little engines that could, a shame as I enjoy watching the Netherlands, but they too will fall.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Robben and Van Persie going to surpass James for the goal trophy today


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Solid point of discussion you made there. I've been swayed by your eloquent and well thought out argument.
> 
> As for this game, hopefully it's a far better game and one of the teams step up to declare they deserve to win it all instead of limping into the semis. This cup badly needs some quality football in the knockout round.


I'm sorry but can somebody please a WAHHHHbulance for this guy?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



danny_boy said:


> I'm sorry but can somebody please a WAHHHHbulance for this guy?


And yet I've actually tried to talk football and avoid insulting other users... hmmmmm. 

Hopefully Van Persie gets that goalless in the KO stage monkey off his back... though Robben might hog all the glory for himself. Just don't see how Costa Rica can survive a full 90 after playing a man down for so long, including ET. Their fitness would have to be godly to keep their legs this whole match.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dutch to win here and end this Costa Rica fairy tale.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Goal fest plz.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Seems Costa Rica is going to be content sitting on their counter attacking ability... hopefully it doesn't bog down the attacking third for the Dutch too much. Good midfield passing so far, but nothing really threatening in attack yet.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Great to see the quarter finals descend into 2010 group stage quality...can we just end this shit-fest and award the title to noone unless they actually want to earn it? Or just give it to Algeria for not stabbing the entire world in their eyes with their play?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



danny_boy said:


> I'm sorry but can somebody please a WAHHHHbulance for this guy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Solid point of discussion you made there. I've been swayed by your eloquent and well thought out argument.
> 
> As for this game, hopefully it's a far better game and one of the teams step up to declare they deserve to win it all instead of limping into the semis. This cup badly needs some quality football in the knockout round.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


>


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

2014 world cup strategy:

Get to the quarter final and then just take a collective shit all over everyone


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

And yet these are the people that try to call out "shit posting"...

As for the game, shocking I know there is a game on that you guys can't seemingly post about... sort of devolving into the same old knockout game we've seen with possession but very little attacking presence. Still think the second half will open up since I can't see how Costa Rica will keep their legs. That's when Robben and RVP should really start exploiting that back line.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


>


I'll give it to you, that gif is great :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> And yet these are the people that try to call out "shit posting"...
> 
> As for the game, shocking I know there is a game on that you guys can't seemingly post about... sort of devolving into the same old knockout game we've seen with possession but very little attacking presence. Still think the second half will open up since I can't see how Costa Rica will keep their legs. That's when Robben and RVP should really start exploiting that back line.


Come up with a rational argument as to why winning is not something to be desired regardless of the method and i might post something other than that gif. Until then...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Navas being a GOAT


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Navas has an £8m release clause? Offt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


> Come up with a rational argument as to why winning is not something to be desired regardless of the method and i might post something other than that gif. Until then...


Except the argument actually was that no team has shown true quality and I've actually made the point that you can win ugly all you like, but in the end your legacy isn't defined by the win to most fans, it's defined by how you played. And I know this because everyone here will slog off on Greece constantly and really not give them much due for winning their one big tournament and still bemoan the fact of how poor the football was. Hell, if it were Greece in the semis over Brazil or Argentina this whole board would be using that team as a punching bag. So yeah, I love the hypocrisy that you can't actually defend and have to resort to pointless posts that spam thread.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Don't get the no card there... professional foul. The intent was only to stop the counter.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Navas with that save kada


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Telos said:


> Navas with that save kada


He will never have to pay for a thing in Costa Rica again. We've seen some nice goalie performances this cup, I'll at least give it that. And though not as flashy, really smart play by Navas to recognise that and smother it quickly. Though, the pass needed just a little off it.


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Navas... What a keeper. :clap

This World Cup will be remembered mainly for the awesome goalkeepers. Like - Ochoa, Howard, Navas, M'Bohli, Neuer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Navas has been GOAT in this first half. As much as I've enjoyed watching Costa Rica defy all odds this far, I want Holland to win this once and for all. They'll eventually get that one goal needed to advance at some point in second half.

Also the first game in this round to not have a goal scored in the first 15 minutes. Just don't go into extra time because I can barely stay up for the whole 90 minutes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is probably the best QF match. Both teams playing their games well and actually know what they want to do.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



















Keylor Navas has owned the World Cup so far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Decent half... hasn't been too sloppy and there have been a few chances but it is still lacking that killer instinct. Still a feeling of caution from both sides and not quite ready to go full throttle. Though, I think it's a tactical choice by the Dutch to wait another 15 then start to push the pace and test the legs of Costa Rica for the last 30 with endless pressure. A little too safe but at least it's a little better quality than the earlier game.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Di Maria out for the remainder of the World Cup with a muscle tear

http://soccerly.com/article/salvado...i-maria-out-of-the-world-cup-with-muscle-tear


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Just an apology for my Neymar comment on here last night it was said in the heat of the moment of the team I was rooting for were knocked out of the tournament, sorry if it caused any offence to anyone on here


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica threatening on these set pieces... really surprised they seem to be the team revving up for a late push while the Dutch still seem stuck in second gear at best. Maybe it's time to start playing Dutch again instead of this overly cautious tactic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Daaaaammmn... almost a spectacular free kick. There have been a lot of post shots this tourney.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:robben2 the dive master at it again


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Robben is a diving cunt


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica living life on the edge here


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica's offside game has been amazing... granted, it's killed a little of the flow and excitement but can't fault them for constantly catching the Dutch out in attack like that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Van Pussy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Van Persiiiiiiiiie

Looking like only a matter of time; Costa Rica are knackered. Don't know if they'll be able to withstand extra time but with the Netherlands finishing they might make it


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holy :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Dutch can't get a break XD


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This has to be some kind of joke. The ball just don't want to get in


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

How many games have picked up near the end now? I'm sure this is some sort of record.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HOLY HELL ! WHAT A SAVE !


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Tejeda :jericho4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

spent most of the last 2 hours watching the football game.

Looks like I didn't miss much.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

He really is a bottler, is van Persie.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HOLY FUCK GO COSTA RICA

Wow how this game has managed 0-0. Crazy chances at the end there


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Football Gods must want Costa Rica to qualify. The problem for them is that they are opposing Lord Van Gaal, though, which is no easy feat


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Bad offsides by the refs. But the Dutch deserve the unlucky bounces to not get a goal... they need to stop coming on the pitch with such a tepid approach then expect to ramp it up when needed. Doesn't help them that the back line of Costa Rica is embarrassing them with constant offside traps.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The ball just wouldn't go in. Damn.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica is one nasty, sticky mosquito that just won't go away.

You gotta admire that "never give up" attitude :cena3


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> *Costa Rica is one nasty, sticky mosquito that just won't go away*.
> 
> You gotta admire that "never give up" attitude :cena3


Unlike those Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey's otherwise known as the French, am I right?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Dutch looking a little lost when in possession now... confidence must really be waning.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Netherlands have never won a World Cup game in the extra time.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



danny_boy said:


> Unlike those Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey's otherwise known as the French though am I right?


That's a low blow :no:

France makes great cheese therefore French people eat great cheese. We won't apologise for being good cooks :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Shit... if they lose Navas they are done. That man was solidifying a golden ball run.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Credit to Costa Rica. This has been a great display of defending. Best application of the off-side trap you're likely to see


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

plz roll over costa rica :robben 

you know you wouldn't stand a chance against the argies :messi


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> Credit to Costa Rica. This has been a great display of defending. Best application of the off-side trap you're likely to see


Though it's doing them a disservice as well... they've looked the most threatening off a counter and the constant offsides, while ensuring the Dutch don't get a good shot, is also taking out their best chance to score.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This has been the Goal Keeper's world cup

Keylor Navas, what an amazing keeper.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

ooooh, that's a pen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



.christopher. said:


> ooooh, that's a pen


NOPE


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It was 100% a pen. Vlaar hooked the leg and muscled him over. Terrible mistake from the referee.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Terrible call... how is that a hand ball? And this has been the most dangerous chances by the Dutch... could hurt Costa Rica


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Robben's gone into greedy mode


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Come on ref :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Another garbage decision


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica playing their worst game of this World Cup.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Klaas-less Huntelar


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



The Manowarrior said:


> Costa Rica playing their worst game of this World Cup.


They've played a defensively sound game. The offside trap just means they don't get to exploit their counter attacking so they are mostly playing to not be scored on.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If you have any respect for humanity, why would you foul Keylor Navas?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope Krul doesn't come on, would ruin the confidence of the other keeper.

Van Gaal: 'You are my number 1... Unless it goes to penalties, then you can get to fuck. Where's Tim?!'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica suddenly getting that confidence and feeling they can take this without going to PK... how they have the legs is beyond me though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Transcendent goalkeeping :moyes1


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So much Holland pressure right now... Please hold out, Costa Rica...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Thou shall not pass...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Too bad the entire game wasn't this... these last 10 minutes have been insane.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

this is seriously ridiculous


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Hope Krul doesn't come on, would ruin the confidence of the other keeper.
> 
> Van Gaal: 'You are my number 1... Unless it goes to penalties, then you can get to fuck. Where's Tim?!'
> 
> ...


Aaaaand in comes Krul


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope that backfires.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I CANT BREATHE. 

OH MY GOD

WHAT IS THIS GAME?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What in the bloody hell ?? :westbrook3


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That keeper must feel like absolute dirt.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holy smokes.

I don't think I've ever seen the goalie get changed right before a PK shootout!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is remarkable. Just absolutely Remarkable. 

I honestly cannot believe what I'm watching.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Costa Rica showing the world how to play an amazing defenisive game. A team might just be stepping up a little... though the Dutch really need to go back to their vigorous pressing style. If Navas gets the saves here, I think we have our finalist from this bracket. That man is basically carrying the team and giving them that confidence.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I like Krul, but what a shite position to be put in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

lol @ the last minute change of the keeper. :lmao

Has been a great game so far, too bad Holland couldn't score. Please win the penalties, please!


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This match has been intenste for the last 10 minutes.. So boring for the rest..


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Costa Rica wins, i seriously will start believing in destiny


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



asdf0501 said:


> If Costa Rica wins, i seriously will start believing in destiny


:delrio


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Nuetrals want Costa Rica.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Krul with the save !


----------



## kikituk (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FFS


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What i'm seeing?? Holland is not bootling

This is nuts

And i think now no one can criticize Van Gaal for putting Krul


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The plan(Krul) works :lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Kruuuuuuul!!!!!!!

Van Gaal is a tactical genius :fergie


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Damn... wasn't a bad kick either.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

coach looks like a fucking genius for that goalie sub.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holland wins !


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I feel awful for Costa Rica. All their efforts mean nothing. Now they're just another team.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Krul goes the right way for every penalty


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

NOO


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fuck Krul


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Van Gaal's balls spotted.











Now feck off costa rica.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Van Gaal with the GOAT sub !

Krul : 2 saves & 3 near saves.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I feel awful for Costa Rica. All their efforts mean nothing. Now they're just another team.


Hell no... they and Algeria both leave this cup with heads high at their efforts. Those two teams left everything on the pitch and Costa Rica having to do ET twice, once with 10 men.... it was nice to see some really great defending from Costa Rica as well. Who knew it would be a concacaf team showing the world a brilliant defensive strategy?

Hopefully this lights a fire under the Dutch though. Enough with the slow methodical play and be aggressive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Louis van Gaal you fucking boss what agenius sub


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Fair play, the Krul sub worked. Not sure I agree with it, but it worked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The way things have been this World Cup a keeper is going to score the winning goal in the final


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Genious Van Gaal. 

Master Tim Krul.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Hell no... they and Algeria both leave this cup with heads high at their efforts. Those two teams left everything on the pitch and Costa Rica having to do ET twice, once with 10 men.... it was nice to see some really great defending from Costa Rica as well. Who knew it would be a concacaf team showing the world a brilliant defensive strategy?
> 
> Hopefully this lights a fire under the Dutch though. Enough with the slow methodical play and be aggressive.


Mark my words: Costa Rica and Algeria will never appear in the knockout stage again for as long as I live. And feel free to bookmark this post because I'm sure of it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

mon the Europeans!!!!!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:moyes8

Not the outcome I wanted to see but what a thrilling finish to the QF.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Haha, right after Holland had the winning goal fireworks immidiately started going off around here. :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HOLLANDWINSLOL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Mark my words: Costa Rica and Algeria will never appear in the knockout stage again for as long as I live. And feel free to bookmark this post because I'm sure of it.


Who knows... Concacaf is slowly getting better and this run might spark more international clubs looking at Costa Rica for talent. Algeria has an easier road into the group stages being from Africa and I wouldn't be surprised if they eek out another knockout intrusion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Europe vs South America Semi-Final

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Boo


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Argentina awaits the Dutch. Should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

i r scared

Sabella looks potato when tactically compared to Van Gaal


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Moyes' reaction to Van Gaal's tactical masterclass


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> i r scared
> 
> Sabella looks potato when tactically compared to Van Gaal



I fancy Argentina but who knows Van Gaal gonna Van Gaal.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

did it seem like krul was talking shit to all the costa rican penalty takers to any one else? obviously i have no idea what was said but thats what it looked like


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Krul getting so much hate on twitter for his antics. 
:ti

Great last 10 min & penalties.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What Krul was doing isn't on, unsporting and should have been booked the first time he did it. Twat.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holland wins

Germany wins 

Holland vs Germany final 














:robben2 wins


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

When the guy who hadn't started a game for 2 years blitzed everyone in the 117th minute and was about to write one of the greatest football stories of all time..










lol @ the "master stroke" of replacing a goalkeeper with one you think is better at saving penalties..for penalties. Should have thought up something just as clever about an hour earlier.










Fucking oranje. Gits.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

KRUL THE GOAT

incredible game, one of the best of the tournament. Potential Germany/Dutch final :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



ArnoldTricky said:


> What Krul was doing isn't on, unsporting and should have been booked the first time he did it. Twat.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dutch could take revenge on all their lost finals.

Already killed Spain, Argentina waiting in the SF and a final against Germany. 

Could be a great story to finish this great World Cup.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Big round of applause to Robben and Sneijder who have now guided one of the least talented Dutch Generations of footballers to successive world cups semi-finals.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



ArnoldTricky said:


> What Krul was doing isn't on, unsporting and should have been booked the first time he did it. Twat.












go cry more


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

lel at being such a genius that you can't beat them in 90 mins

genius otter


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Oh hell yeah! So happy, both Germany and Netherlands (who I both support) into the semi-finals. Now, even hopefully both in the final!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TheJack said:


> Dutch could take revenge on all their lost finals.
> 
> Already killed Spain, Argentina waiting in the SF and a final against Germany.
> 
> Could be a great story to finish this great World Cup.


Talk about poetic justice. Hope doesn't;t happen though. Never want to see that cunt :robben lift the trophy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No different to bringing on a striker to take a penalty. 

He brought on the man he thought was best for the job which is what every manager does for penalty shootouts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lel at being such a genius that you can't beat them in 90 mins
> 
> genius otter


this :duck

We shall see if the tactical otter makes it to Christmas at a certain midtable club.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holland is like Sasuke, their revenge turn into a success, but they better beware of :messi #dealwithitholland


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Robben is outshining Messi so the BBC have had to make a big deal out of his diving neglecting to mention that he is no more guilty than a hundred other star players. Then they praise Messi for his below par performance from earlier, must be great to be this guy, his great games are treated as GOAT games, his good games are treated as great games and his mediocre games are treated as good games. The least scrutinised footballer in the history of the game.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

i just want brazil to lose


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil? Germany? Argentina? Nah...This tournament is just another part of the ROBBEN redemption story. What is football? 










:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rock316AE said:


> Holland wins
> 
> Germany wins
> 
> ...


Redemption for that miss in the 2010 final :mark:

lol at the bitters ITT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Henry Hill said:


> Robben is outshining Messi so the BBC have had to make a big deal out of his diving neglecting to mention that he is no more guilty than a hundred other star players. Then they praise Messi for his below par performance from earlier, must be great to be this guy, his great games are treated as GOAT games, his good games are treated as great games and his mediocre games are treated as good games. The least scrutinised footballer in the history of the game.


Sadly how it has been for a while... this whole tournament he's been decent with a few moments of brilliance but they are acting like he has put on the performance of a lifetime out there. It's just amazing how far the media goes to try and cover for Messi...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

He genuinely is dragging them through this World Cup.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Holland is like Sasuke, their revenge turn into a success, but they better beware of :messi #dealwithitholland


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Sadly how it has been for a while... this whole tournament he's been decent with a few moments of brilliance but they are acting like he has put on the performance of a lifetime out there. It's just amazing how far the media goes to try and cover for Messi...


As soon as Higuain scored today ITV immediately gave Messi a big shout out just in case we had forgotten about his existence for a second. Let the man prove his brilliance on his own terms, we don't need pundits spoonfeeding everyone nonsense.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

For people who like this kind of statics:

3 teams had won the world cup at least 3 times Brasil, Italy and Germany. From them:

- Italy won their third cup in the 82 version and their fourth in 06 version with 24 years of difference between them
- Brasil won their third cup in the 70 version and their fourth in the 94 version with 24 years of difference between them
- Germany won their third cup in the 90 version and in this edition of the cup mark 24 years since then

this 3 teams had host the cup 2 times and in their second time hosting:

Italy was elminated in semifinals against Argentina
Germany was eliminated in semifinals against Italy
Brasil has a match in semifinals against Germany

Numbers don't lie :lmao


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Robben's been the best player in the world for 1.5 years now ever since the Juve games in the CHL. Single handedly carried Bayern and now the Dutch NT.

Oranje are more reliant on Robben than Argentina on Messi. By far the best player in the tournament. Does not need to score 6 like James. Creates magic from 1st to 120th minute continually running and carried a team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Baines On Toast said:


> No different to bringing on a striker to take a penalty.
> 
> He brought on the man he thought was best for the job which is what every manager does for penalty shootouts.



You just know that 5th spot is under threat, also take fellaini back please aka the shittest shit ever.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He genuinely is dragging them through this World Cup.


Robben and Rodriguez have been doing the exact same for their nations yet get half the praise and attention.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



ArnoldTricky said:


> What Krul was doing isn't on, unsporting and should have been booked the first time he did it. Twat.


Has been done 100 years of time through decades. Nothing new and fairly legal and nothing to complain about. Most Teenagers would not now but Van Der Saar was played games also. I remember once he threw up a fit the with the way the ball was placed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



asdf0501 said:


> For people who like this kind of statics:
> 
> 3 teams had won the world cup at least 3 times Brasil, Italy and Germany. From them:
> 
> ...


But Brazil has Fred and Jo though


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Henry Hill said:


> As soon as Higuain scored today ITV immediately gave Messi a big shout out just in case we had forgotten about his existence for a second. Let the man prove his brilliance on his own terms, we don't need pundits spoonfeeding everyone nonsense.


Better than on of the group games where the commentator kept saying Messi at every touch... even when he wasn't anywhere near the play.

And honestly, I think people have been giving him way too much room this tournament and that's when he has stepped up with a moment of brilliance. He's a good player, but his play hasn't been anywhere near the level of Rodriguez or Robben. Hell, right now he's not even in the discussion for the Golden Ball for me. Pity Navas couldn't get more chances because with how he was playing he was the clear front runner.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Mr.S said:


> Has been done 100 years of time through decades. *Nothing new and fairly legal and nothing to complain about.* Most Teenagers would not now but Van Der Saar was played games also. I remember once he threw up a fit the with the way the ball was placed


Exactly it's just the media trying to eliminate all form of character in sport figures. I think their ideal vision for the future is for all the players to join each for a tea party after the game has commenced.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lel at being such a genius that you can't beat them in 90 mins
> 
> genius otter


It's not his fault they couldn't finish their dinner. They controlled the whole game and created numerous clear cut chances. Sometimes it's just down to luck whether you get the tactics right or wrong :shrug

Luckily, Van Gaal made his own luck with that genius substitution :mark:

Be bitter more :fergie


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Van Persie is no Van Basten, that's for sure. 10/10 for talent, 4/10 for big game bottle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Van Gaal has absolutely GOATed this World Cup. And just when you think he's out of GOAT, he GOATs some more. That decision took BALLS. The BBC were killing him for it before he done it. Sums up why the English are TERRIBLE at shoot outs. Oh, it comes down to nerve, can't practice derp derp. 

Van Gaal went into that shoot out ensuring his side had EVERY chance. I pointed out in the chatbox the great penalty takers that otherwise mediocre squad had available, and they all stepped up (pretty sure KJH was next). He put on the keeper that he trusted and he delivered. Outstanding preparation and execution. Credit to Krul too, went the right way every time. Killed it.

Holland should have got it done in the 120 minutes at least. They need to start with more urgency against Argentina. Was concerned with how much Robben was carrying them but SNEIJDER with that throwback display. He was the best player on the pitch today IMO.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I thought LVG won the battle and lost the war. He could have killed the game today in 90 minutes by introducing Hunter. Vlaar has knee issues, Winjaldum problems and Robben, Sneijder are all drained out. 120-130 minutes of incessant trying with a PK is taxing. The players would barely be able to leave their beds today.

Krul sub was as easy one. Cillesen is a poor PK ShotStopper. Never ssved a PK. 0-19 record. Vorm is a great PK Stopper and even Krul is better. Veermer was the best but he is not in the 23. Going will Cillesen is no use as he would have probably not saved a PK.

We have a chance against Argentina as long as Robben has the legs. But those 130 odd minutes and special preference to RVP is going to become very costly against Argentina


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage*



Green Light said:


> TIM KRUL FINNA COME ON AT HALF-TIME AND SCORE THE WINNER BROS I CAN FEEL IT
> 
> LET'S GO TIM
> 
> TIGER TIM


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK BROS I TOLD YOU IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN

I FELT IT, I SAW IT IN A DREAM

AND THEN IT HAPPENED

SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIT TIM :bow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Schneider has really grown into his role the more the tourney has progressed. If RvP rises to the occassion and Martins-Indi keeps his brain-farts to himself, Holland has a very good chance against the Argies.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



StarzNBarz said:


> did it seem like krul was talking shit to all the costa rican penalty takers to any one else? obviously i have no idea what was said but thats what it looked like





ArnoldTricky said:


> What Krul was doing isn't on, unsporting and should have been booked the first time he did it. Twat.


AHHAHAHA SUCK ON HIS BIG DUTCH DICK YOU LOSERS



















:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Subliminal suggestions? KRULMANIA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Femto said:


> Schneider has really grown into his role the more the tourney has progressed.


along with his mate arjen sandler?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> along with his mate arjen sandler?


I don't get what you're saying.

But no, Robben's been the best player all tournament.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










seen here with dirk cruise


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Except the argument actually was that no team has shown true quality and I've actually made the point that you can win ugly all you like, but in the end your legacy isn't defined by the win to most fans, it's defined by how you played. And I know this because everyone here will slog off on Greece constantly and really not give them much due for winning their one big tournament and still bemoan the fact of how poor the football was. Hell, if it were Greece in the semis over Brazil or Argentina this whole board would be using that team as a punching bag. So yeah, I love the hypocrisy that you can't actually defend and have to resort to pointless posts that spam thread.


Immediate history will make you slag off the football played but that has nowt to do when talking about a legacy. In 20, 30, 40 years from now if anyone looks at the books they'll see a world cup win for team x. If Argentina wins, it will go down in Messi's legacy as he is the one who has carried them. If Brazil win, everyone will talk about overcoming the odds after Neymar broke his back and winning a cup they hosted. If the Dutch win it will go down as them avenging last year's world cup loss to Spain. If the Germans win then it will go down as them finally holding their nerve and winning a world cup for the first time in ages. They way they got their will be fairly irrelevent. Additionally its not like anyone has played horrific, boring, or defensive football. Its been unmemorable but its a long way from Greece. 



Femto said:


> I don't get what you're saying.
> 
> But no, Robben's been the best player all tournament.


taking the piss out of misspelling Sneijder


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Yep, the image sort of conveyed that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Of course HoL spelt his name Schneider. He has to try to make EVERY good thing German.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I realised yesterday that I could not have a conversation with Danny Murphy for 5 minutes without punching him in the face. 

One of the most intolerable fuckers I've ever listened to.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










Stat-a-Tack

I don't know if this piece is deceiving; from what I see, Ozil has had a very underwhelming World Cup.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Razor King said:


> Stat-a-Tack
> 
> I don't know if this piece is deceiving; from what I see, Ozil has had a very underwhelming World Cup.


Robben's stat is only of 4 matches so we don't get a clear idea regarding comparison. Ozil has flopped IMO


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No, it accurately reflects how football fans percieve performance by attacking players ie just goals and assists. Ozil has no assists, 1 goal when overall he hasn't really played badly. Just been fairly unmemorable.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil trying to appeal Silva's yellow card. If FIFA acquiesces then I'm fucking done with this World Cup.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Willian injured his back in a training session, forced him out early. I figure he was favored to replace Neymar in the lineup but that has to be in question now.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...njury-ahead-World-Cup-semi-final-Germany.html


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> Brazil trying to appeal Silva's yellow card. If FIFA acquiesces then I'm fucking done with this World Cup.


"Unjustly shown" haha. Get fucked.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rush said:


> Immediate history will make you slag off the football played but that has nowt to do when talking about a legacy. In 20, 30, 40 years from now if anyone looks at the books they'll see a world cup win for team x. If Argentina wins, it will go down in Messi's legacy as he is the one who has carried them. If Brazil win, everyone will talk about overcoming the odds after Neymar broke his back and winning a cup they hosted. If the Dutch win it will go down as them avenging last year's world cup loss to Spain. If the Germans win then it will go down as them finally holding their nerve and winning a world cup for the first time in ages. They way they got their will be fairly irrelevent. Additionally its not like anyone has played horrific, boring, or defensive football. Its been unmemorable but its a long way from Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> taking the piss out of misspelling Sneijder


Mostly fans of the nation are the only ones that will remember it fondly. The Hand of God, while sickeningly celebrated in that country, is what is remembered most about that World Cup and it still taints the overall image on that team to many fans. That was a long time ago and yet that one little play defined the tournament for the world. You assume people only look at that win/loss column but many actually do remember the way in which the cup was won and the quality of football around it. Just like Euro 04 and WC 2002 and 2010... this cup will mostly likely go down not for the win but for the quality of the play and officiating as the teams limp through the knockout stages. Too bad Costa Rica couldn't have won... at least that underdog story would have really made a good impression that would be fondly remembered. Now what we are stuck with at this point is a winner that will be remembered well in their own country at best and the rest of the world will shrug and hope the next cup provides a truly great footballing memory. 

We still have a few games to turn the perception on this World Cup around... but it would really have to be 2 lights out performances from one of these teams to pull any of them out of the "limped to the world cup" category. Actually, this World Cup will probably still be remembered more for Costa Rica's nice little run than anything else even if we got a few classic games in the next week. 

In short, many football fans remember and care how a team wins the Cup. Only the fans of a team will really fondly remember a poor performing champion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

tbf of all the yellow cards that could've been shown, silva's was the most ridiculous. he just runs into ospina as he kicks it. really don't think it was worthy of a yellow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*Not in comparison to what didn't get a yellow but upholding a counter attack like that always gets a yellow card so by the standard set there was absolutely nothing wrong with the booking.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

from memory he just stood there. to miss a game for that is over the top


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Nah. He cuts in front of the goalkick and even kicked the ball back into the net, which doesn't help his case if it was an accident. Only has himself to blame.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> from memory he just stood there. to miss a game for that is over the top


He purposely impeded Ospina as he was about to kick the ball. Clear yellow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*He definitely impeded him to stop them breaking.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

lel

w/e

the dante/luiz trainwreck will be entertainment enough


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Video of Thiago Silva earning the yellow card

http://vine.co/v/MUjZFn9D2w6


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> You assume people only look at that win/loss column but many actually do remember the way in which the cup was won and the quality of football around it. Just like Euro 04 and WC 2002 and 2010... this cup will mostly likely go down not for the win but for the quality of the play and officiating as the teams limp through the knockout stages.



You're on your own when it comes to remembering how a team won a cup over who actually won it. The only instance where this may hold true is when the football is just on a whole different level of negative like Greece in 2004, but nobody left in this world cup has played like that or been anywhere near as awful to watch as Greece were that year so this is just a completely redundant point.

Unless something ridiculous happens in the semi's/final people will remember this as a World Cup that had a GOAT group stage but then started to calm down a bit in the last 16 onwards. Unless Brazil get a massive helping hand in winnning it from referees (btw a few questionable decisions here and there =/= "massive helping hand"), the winner of this World Cup will be remembered exactly the same as the winner as any previous World Cup. If Germany win people aren't going to say "well 2014 was the year they finally got that monkey off their backs and won the World Cup for the first time in 24 years, but ooh they had a bit of a struggle against France in the last-8 therefore they were the WOAT winners". That's just laughable. Whoever wins will just be another World Cup winner. Nobody has been bad enough to the extent where (in the long run) their style of their football will take precedent over them actually winning the tournament.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Di Maria won't be playing for the upcoming game.


----------



## laicho (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No Neymar, no Silva... Germany will qualify for the final.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> You're on your own when it comes to remembering how a team won a cup over who actually won it. The only instance where this may hold true is when the football is just on a whole different level of negative like Greece in 2004, but nobody left in this world cup has played like that or been anywhere near as awful to watch as Greece were that year so this is just a completely redundant point.
> 
> Unless something ridiculous happens in the semi's/final people will remember this as a World Cup that had a GOAT group stage but then started to calm down a bit in the last 16 onwards. Unless Brazil get a massive helping hand in winnning it from referees (btw a few questionable decisions here and there =/= "massive helping hand"), the winner of this World Cup will be remembered exactly the same as the winner as any previous World Cup. If Germany win people aren't going to say "well 2014 was the year they finally got that monkey off their backs and won the World Cup for the first time in 24 years, but ooh they had a bit of a struggle against France in the last-8 therefore they were the WOAT winners". That's just laughable. Whoever wins will just be another World Cup winner. Nobody has been bad enough to the extent where (in the long run) their style of their football will take precedent over them actually winning the tournament.


Uh.. the winner of the previous cup isn't fondly remembered by most outside of Spain. And you don't touch 2002 which most people don't give one shit about Brazil winning it and keep talking about the officiating and as you said Greece's win is talked more for the ugliness than the winning. And then there is the Hand of God which pretty much dominates that World Cup... so I'd say you haven't refuted anything yet. People outside the winning country do remember the quality of play and the officiating... two things which have been present in this cup at clear points. The quality of play has been mediocre at best in the knockout stages with plenty of examples of terrible officiating. 

Four games left for a team to really make a lasting impression... but at this rate I think many people will look back at this tournament and simply say we only found out the king of mediocre teams. There just hasn't been a consistently good performance from anyone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Mostly fans of the nation are the only ones that will remember it fondly. *The Hand of God, while sickeningly celebrated in that country, is what is remembered most about that World Cup* and it still taints the overall image on that team to many fans. That was a long time ago and yet that one little play defined the tournament for the world. You assume people only look at that win/loss column but many actually do remember the way in which the cup was won and the quality of football around it. Just like Euro 04 and WC 2002 and 2010... this cup will mostly likely go down not for the win but for the quality of the play and officiating as the teams limp through the knockout stages. Too bad Costa Rica couldn't have won... at least that underdog story would have really made a good impression that would be fondly remembered. Now what we are stuck with at this point is a winner that will be remembered well in their own country at best and the rest of the world will shrug and hope the next cup provides a truly great footballing memory.
> 
> We still have a few games to turn the perception on this World Cup around... but it would really have to be 2 lights out performances from one of these teams to pull any of them out of the "limped to the world cup" category. Actually, this World Cup will probably still be remembered more for Costa Rica's nice little run than anything else even if we got a few classic games in the next week.
> 
> In short, many football fans remember and care how a team wins the Cup. Only the fans of a team will really fondly remember a poor performing champion.


It really isn't, unless you're English of course. As Jeff said, you're the only one who remembers every little detail about how a team wins a cup. Every tournament you're listing, bar the 1986 WC is recent history. Not saying you have to remember winners fondly but as time goes on you only remember the winner, barring something huge. Thats just a fact. 



UnbelievableJeff said:


> You're on your own when it comes to remembering how a team won a cup over who actually won it. The only instance where this may hold true is when the football is just on a whole different level of negative like Greece in 2004, but nobody left in this world cup has played like that or been anywhere near as awful to watch as Greece were that year so this is just a completely redundant point.
> 
> Unless something ridiculous happens in the semi's/final people will remember this as a World Cup that had a GOAT group stage but then started to calm down a bit in the last 16 onwards. Unless Brazil get a massive helping hand in winnning it from referees (btw a few questionable decisions here and there =/= "massive helping hand"), the winner of this World Cup will be remembered exactly the same as the winner as any previous World Cup. If Germany win people aren't going to say "well 2014 was the year they finally got that monkey off their backs and won the World Cup for the first time in 24 years, but ooh they had a bit of a struggle against France in the last-8 therefore they were the WOAT winners". That's just laughable. Whoever wins will just be another World Cup winner. Nobody has been bad enough to the extent where (in the long run) their style of their football will take precedent over them actually winning the tournament.


1000x this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I don't get the argument here. It doesn't matter how a team wins, when you look back at a tournament you always remember the final and who won it first. I remember the surprise win Greece had in 2004 but I sure as hell don't remember their tactics now, just the fact that they went past stronger teams on paper by sneaking in a header here and there on their way to victory.

I may have hated Spain four years ago too with their constant 1-0 wins, but the bottom line is they won and nobody really cares how. All this technicality about "how they played boring" is so redundant.

And can Tuesday come any sooner? I'm really excited for some revenge. :mark:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh.. the winner of the previous cup isn't fondly remembered by most outside of Spain. And you don't touch 2002 which most people don't give one shit about Brazil winning it and keep talking about the officiating and as you said Greece's win is talked more for the ugliness than the winning. And then there is the Hand of God which pretty much dominates that World Cup... so I'd say you haven't refuted anything yet. People outside the winning country do remember the quality of play and the officiating... two things which have been present in this cup at clear points. The quality of play has been mediocre at best in the knockout stages with plenty of examples of terrible officiating.



People only remember the hand of god? last time i checked this happened on the same fucking match







And your argument is pretty ridiculous, people still talk for example about Brasil on 94 thanks to Romario and Bebeto and the team played awful. Under this logic, every tournament should just be exhibition matches, no one remembers the winner anyway


----------



## Mike Tython (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Daily reminder that NO FUE PENAL

BTw Luis Suarez Is INNOCENT


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

fuck, dem double posts :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Mike Tython said:


> Daily reminder that NO FUE PENAL
> 
> BTw Luis Suarez Is INNOCENT


unk2

plz explain

if Willian is out, Bernard will probably get the gig.

or Scolari might go to 3-5-2 and have wingbacks to make up for lack of wingers, and play with Luiz/Henrique/Dante as the 3 CB's.


----------



## Haitch (May 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*




























LEL at the bench laughing their ass off. Lavezzi is crazy :maury


----------



## starcelebritynoise (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I vote for Netherland. It will finish the end moments...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GERMANY/BRAZIL TOMORROW!!! :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
My words from before the WC will come true!!!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The World Cup withdrawals are real :sadpanda

Going to be a long wait between Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Got the third place game on Saturday. The last 3 third place games have been great games of fitba.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

At least the media and FIFA will get their dream Argentina vs. Brazil on Saturday in the 3rd Place Playoff


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Netherlands had a good run, but it all ends on the 9th. The cup is staying in South America.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> Netherlands had a good run, but it all ends on the 9th. *The cup is staying in South America*.


The cup hasn't been in South America for 10 years...


Germany to win it. Brazil to get a spanking


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

12 years.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Neymar may try to play if Brazil makes it to the finals


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



kusksu said:


> The cup hasn't been in South America for 10 years...
> 
> 
> Germany to win it. Brazil to get a spanking


Sure he meant that, as its in South America now as it is (because, obviously the world cup is there), it isnt going anywhere...

It was 12 years btw, South Korea 2002 when Brazil last won.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



LFC_Styles said:


> Sure he meant that, as its in South America now as it is (because, obviously the world cup is there), it isnt going anywhere...
> 
> It was 12 years btw, South Korea 2002 when Brazil last won.


Exactly. Didn't think it would be something that needed to be explained. LOL.

I see an Argentina - Germany final. Hopefully it's a repeat of the '86 final and not the '90.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The final will be a repeat but the repeat will be of 1974 (which just turned 40). 

As sweet as it will be if Germany finally win it after years of coming so close, I can't say I would be mad about Holland winning it. They deserve a World Cup badly and it will be even better if the team winning it for them includes Robben and Sneijder... just not this year!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Choke2Death said:


> The final will be a repeat but the repeat will be of 1974 (which just turned 40).
> 
> As sweet as it will be if Germany finally win it after years of coming so close, I can't say I would be mad about Holland winning it. They deserve a World Cup badly and it will be even better if the team winning it for them includes Robben and Sneijder... just not this year!


I also want a Germany vs Holland Final.

First because I can't stand Brazil & Argentina.

I also want this Final to happen because I want Holland to avenge their loss from 40 years ago. How sweet would it be for Holland to beat Spain, Argentina & Germany in the same tournament....Talk about sweet vengeance.

Oh, and did I mention I don't want to see the team that eliminated France win the big thing ?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Brazil wins this whole tournament, they certainly earned it in the knockout stage. Would be Chile, Colombia, Germany, and then whoever in the final. Would definitly be the most impressive final 16 run of the 4 teams left.

But I'm going with Germany tomorrow.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

My dad asked me today how old Robben is because he thought players who are over 40 years old should not be in Worldcup...lol :robben2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



NeyNey said:


> GERMANY/BRAZIL TOMORROW!!! :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
> My words from before the WC will come true!!!


This is my final tbh


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Germany/Holland final imo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany/Argentina final


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil/Argentina final. 

Fifa get what they want.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Irish Jet said:


> Brazil/Argentina final.
> 
> Fifa get what they want.


Since matches are fixed this is true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Irish Jet said:


> Brazil/Argentina final.
> 
> Fifa get what they want.


We can only hope.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

going to be flying at work today so I can get home to watch as much as possible. Should be able to catch most of the second half.

World Cup semi-finals are more important than people getting their mail.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Irish Jet said:


> Brazil/Argentina final.
> 
> Fifa get what they want.


Argentina/Brazil WC Final is the equivalent of Barca/Madrid CL Final, and no matter how much UEFA tried, they just couldn't make it happen. But as Joel said, let's hope FIFA makes it happen. Epic would be redefined if Argentina met Brazil at the Maracana.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil vs. Argentina has to be the final this year. It's the only chance we can get to see these two play. But the odds without Neymar.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Final: 

Want - Holland/Brazil 
Think - Holland/Germany 

Winner:

Want - Holland 
Think - Germany


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Brazil vs. Argentina has to be the final this year. It's the only chance we can get to see these two play. But the odds without Neymar.


Or in the 3rd place play off when Germany beat Brazil & FIFA tonight, then Louis Van Gaal waits until a penalty shoot out to demonstrate his 'tactical genius' to eliminate Messi and the other 10 supporting artists.

I hope Germany destroy the dirty Brazilian bastards tonight, in Rusev crush style.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germans imo. > itt

Main reason is Ozil looks like Peter Lorre.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Razor King said:


> Argentina/Brazil WC Final is the equivalent of Barca/Madrid CL Final, and no matter how much UEFA tried, they just couldn't make it happen.


But boy did they try.

This is South America. Shit is real in South America. Blood will spill. Aint no fucking Europeans making that final.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That's another reason I want Germany to win. I want to see if Brazil becomes Road Warrior land.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WE IN THIS



MrMister said:


> Germans imo. > itt
> 
> Main reason is Ozil looks like Peter Lorre.


always thought he looked like james mcavoy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

We're almost there. Time for Germany to be the "Dream Killer" of the hosts. :mark:

At the same time, I am nervous as always because it could go either way and it would be a fucking tragedy if they lost.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Choke2Death said:


> We're almost there. Time for Germany to be the "Dream Killer" of the hosts. :mark:
> 
> At the same time, I am nervous as always because it could go either way and it would be a *fucking tragedy* if they lost.





Choke2Death said:


> *fucking tragedy*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

nothing like some pre big game hyperbole to get everyone in the mood.

i'll never stop laughing if the nazi's lose. no silva, no neymar, it's basically been handed to them.

ehehehehehehe


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Rock316AE said:


> Final:
> 
> Want - Holland/Brazil
> Think - Holland/Germany
> ...


Same. NED-BRA would be gold. The european masters versus the south american masters. Netherlands wins its first world cup, mass suicides in Brazil, Dilma Rouseff loses her mind and orders the aviation to strike Chile, start of WW3.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Löw should get the boot if he can't beat an already mediocre Brazil side that's missing Neymar and Silva. It'll provide lulz though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



MrMister said:


> Since matches are fixed this is true.


*But how do they get the Heat into the Final of this too?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Seabs said:


> *But how do they get the Heat into the Final of this too?*


Run in from the back I bet (maybe from under the pitch). Shit is so predictable.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> We can only hope.


You seriously want this?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Waffelz said:


> You seriously want this?


Why not?

I understand it's the 'in' thing to hate Brazil and Argentina, but I don't involve myself with silly little things like that.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I've looked at several formulas and they are all dead set on a German win. Brazil are finally going home, best they can do is hump the big religious statue and pray not to be thrashed. Good riddance.



MrMister said:


> Germans imo. > itt
> 
> Main reason is Ozil looks like Peter Lorre.





Femto said:


> always thought he looked like james mcavoy


It's Peter Lorre. No question.

And it's the year of the cat.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

SOON HGNNNNNNN!!!! :durant3:durant3:durant3


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

@BBCSport 5m
#NED captain Robin van Persie is a doubt for his side's #WorldCup semi-final vs #ARG on Wed with a stomach problem. 

:trips5


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

There's no way he doesn't play just cos he's got the shits.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This better be an awesome game or this second stage has been just awful. Putting a lot of faith into this. 

Dont give me a early 1-0 for either team and that ends up being the final score. Would not say no to overtime.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I would definitely be putting my money a German choke today, but with how weakened Brazil are, I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Klose scoring the winner today while at the same time surpassing Ronaldo's scoring tally would be such a great moment of poetic justice.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> Klose scoring the winner today while at the same time surpassing Ronaldo's scoring tally would be such a great moment of poetic justice.


:mark: the dream :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

1 MORE HOUR :mark:

Edit: 45 MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Deutschland: Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Hummels and Howedes; Khedira, Schweinsteiger, Kroos and Özil; Müller and Klose.

we still ozil apparently


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



1WhoKnocks said:


> @BBCSport 5m
> #NED captain Robin van Persie is a doubt for his side's #WorldCup semi-final vs #ARG on Wed with a stomach problem.
> 
> :trips5


Holy shit :duck

I fuckin hate both germany and brazil so i dont really care who wins.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> Klose scoring the winner today while at the same time surpassing Ronaldo's scoring tally would be such a great moment of poetic justice.


Where is the poetic justice in it? What kind of silly statement is that?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Where is the poetic justice in it? What kind of silly statement is that?


don't be a lemon, joel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I can see the poetic part, but the justice part is dumb. It's not like Ronaldo stole the record.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

it doesn't have to make total sense. it only has to be klose

#witty
#neverdonebefore


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Am I the only one who _doesn't_ wanna see Klose take the record? R9 was my hero growing up so I will be a sad panda if it happens


In other news, I HOPE BERNARD BROUGHT HIS WATCH :duck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

They had a neymar shirt :ti he's not dead guys.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Green Light said:


> Am I the only one who _doesn't_ wanna see Klose take the record? R9 was my hero growing up so I will be a sad panda if it happens
> 
> 
> In other news, I HOPE BERNARD BROUGHT HIS WATCH :duck


I agree, but I won't be salty if it happens. Klose is class


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> I can see the poetic part, but the justice part is dumb. It's not like Ronaldo stole the record.


He's brazilian so he might have.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Ddin't he take the record form Muller lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Sweet goal! And let's get a few more to shut those whistles up!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck yes!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Muller is World Cup GOAT.

Such a class player. Good at everything.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Goal! The business is about to pick up.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Couple of points:

- Thank fuck Germany are ahead.
- Luiz is not a defender. He cannot defend. Everyone: stop playing him there.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dat defense :HA


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

CMON GERMANY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No silva no party


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> No silva no party


Naw, that was all on Neymar. He was there ( in spirit ) and had one job. ONE JOB!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Ridiculous defending on that corner. 6 Defenders on the short post, non in the middle. Some Youth League defending right there.




































Not that I have a problem with it. :draper2


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Lahm :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany vs argentina in the final, prepare yourself for boredom.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Perfect tackle by Lahm, fucking Marcelo.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

With Neymar injured, Marcelo has to pick up the "obvious diving" slack.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I love the heat that Germany is getting, it's making them stronger.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

God dam Lahm is perfect


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FUCKING YES YES YES!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

How did brazil even make it this far.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

ITS BROKEN! THE RECORD IS BROKEN!

WORST DAY EVER BRAZIL!


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Without Silva, this is going to be a Rape.

Lahm and Muller are playing almost perfect


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

MIROSLAV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Poetic justice :trips5

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Congratulations, Klose. Record is his now.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dat record!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Current Klose > 2002 Ronaldo. 

Brazil are almost finished now.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Klose is officially the all-time top goalscorer of the World Cup.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Even FIFA can't save Brazil


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GOATs are everywhere.

Had £20 on him to score. Called that shot before anyone.

Germany runnin' wild. Brazil will FALL tonight.

EFFICIENCY


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looooooooooooool

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

OMG! :duck :aryalol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

MY. GOD. HOW?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. MIRO.

Was about to say how early do you take Klose off and replace him with Schurle just because of the ridiculous space Brazil were leaving (and are now forced to leave) at the back..

Oh, enough tactical analysis, it's three.

:duck

OH MY FUCKING GOD. HUMBLED. SHOOK. RUSTLED.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Just as I post that, it's 3. Brazil's World Cup is over.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

lmao germany destroying brazil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Current Klose > 2002 Ronaldo.
> 
> Brazil are almost finished now.


Your posts are generally of a terrible standard, but this is a whole new level of idiocy enguin

4-0 :lmao


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fucking hell.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Rape without lube


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

YES YES YES

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Brazil should forfeit. Holy fuck!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holy shit...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Is this real?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Loooooooooool


Fuck off Brazil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WOW That was fast :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
OMFG 
This. This.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What the actual?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Wow forget about better team they have just given up


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany champions,is over.

Give the cup to them already.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

bahahahahahha


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

brilliant


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Hahahahahahahahahahaha

Hahahahahahahahajahahahaha

THIS IS INCREDIBLE

Riots shall ensue.

Luiz £48m :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Haha brilliant, riots are coming


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GERMAN POWER HEEEEIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

OMG the shots of the people crying


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WTF is going on?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If I were Brazil I'd be asking that psychiatrist for a refund :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lmao the most expensive defender in the world!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany to win. Still open
Müller to score. Check
Klose to score. Check


Good betting day so far.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I would say "Remember Sweden that went from 0-4 to 4-4 in the second half against Germany in Berlin in the world cup qualifing group"

But lets face it, Brazil is no Sweden. Brazil has no Zlatan!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Embarrassing, what a utter shambles.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Literally howling with laughter at Brazil. They're looking like complete amateurs now.

Thomas Muller could end up breaking Klose's record if injuries are kind to him. He's smashing them in already.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Green Light said:


> GERMAN POWER HEEEEIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL


DAT aryan power :duck


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Is this real life?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO​LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO​LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO​


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*NEYMAR DIDN'T DIE FOR THIS*​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FUCK ME IN THE ASS JEFF IT'S FIVE :sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

germans making david hasselhoff proud


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

5-0 holy cow...


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

5-0 :ti :ti stop the fight ref


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What the hell?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

5-0!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

BLITZ--FUCKING--KRIEG


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Paroxysm is the word


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WOAT DEFENSE!!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaa.

Ahah.

ha.

huh?


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WTF IS GOING ON??


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Biggest football meltdown ever? This is incredible.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Current Klose > 2002 Ronaldo.


Shit like this is proof that opinions can be wrong. You've posted some ridiculous shit recently but nothing beats this.

The shots of the crowd crying are the highlight of the tournament.

Hilarious game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WTF?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Justin Credible.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

common Scolari please


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GERMANY DOING IT FOR REUS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No words....


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

David Luiz is comedy!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil Choked against the serial chokers :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

David luiz is fucking shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Baines On Toast said:


> *NEYMAR DIDN'T DIE FOR THIS*​


LOL!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What was defence?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I wanna suck Klose's cock.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

brazil feeding enemy team


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GIve Germany the fucking world cup


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is the semifinals of the world cup or a common practice session? i can't say anymore


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil look like Derry City after a night out.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

No Neymar doesn't effect Brazil's shite defence :lol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

When I watch Luiz defend I can't help but be reminded of Sideshow Bob stepping on garden rake after garden rake.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I can just picture Neymar, tears running down his face, throwing his own autographed Neymar doll at Scolari, threatening to jump out of a window or something after this


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

World War III Starts Now


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Bring back Ronaldo! Not the pretty one, the fat one...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

How much PSG paid for David Luiz? :lol :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Almost feel bad for Brazil.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Algeria played better then Brazil :laughing


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If the el clasicos are anything to go by, take a cheeky bet on Marcelo getting sent off any minute now


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Brazilian Empire will rise after this game


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WE WANT MORE GOALS YOU NAZIS!

LETS GO!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What a total squash match this turned out to be.

Brazil got berried.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

man i wish i was in the stands to console some of these fine ass Brazilian women come here baby its ok


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It's almost like Germany are trying hard not to score more.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

PSG paying £50m for the guy leading this team :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is worse than 1950.....


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



The Manowarrior said:


> Almost feel bad for Brazil.


Not even close.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

You guys remember Germany vs Saudi Arabia in 2002 world cup?
Score was 8-0 for Germany

Imagine this German team was against Saudi Arabia at that time xD


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!:mark::mark::mark:

I totally asked for this, but God, I never expected what's actually happening. Germany going in dry. 

HOLY FUCK YES.

FEED ME MORE!!!!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

8 men back and they still can't keep Germany away from the box. 

They can't pull it back now so they might as well throw caution to the wind. The worst that could happen is that the scoreline would be wider.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



CGS said:


> PSG paying £50m for the guy leading this team :banderas


But but he can hit a free kick.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

There's going to be riots tonight. That's the only reason I feel bad right now.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Pretty good game so far...


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Wouldn't want to be anywhere in Brazil tonight. Its going to be deadly


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*









It's not a spoiler it's a fact, next month.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

For Neymar :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Khedira is so wasted as a holding midfielder


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Yo, wtf.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Lucky they only let upper class folk in the grounds.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Leeds lost Ross McCormack today, this has cheered me up no end hope it reaches 10


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

First time the Brasil national team recive 5 goals since the year 38 :banderas

And that time Brasil losed 5-6 :banderas

This is madness


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I bet Neymar wishes he was dead.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



kusksu said:


> Wouldn't want to be anywhere in Brazil tonight. Its going to be deadly


Not really, a lot of people are against Brazil and want this to happen. 

I miss Thiago Silva now:woolcock


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scolari had half of the best defence in Europe to pick from in Miranda and Filipe Luis, instead he picks Marcelo and David Luiz, two big name players who are good going forward but are consistently exposed defensively against top opponents, whilst the two Atletico players don't even make the squad. Nearly all the goals have either featured a Luiz mistake or have come down Marcelo's wing. I know Cesar isn't too much to blame (apart from his weak parry for the Klose goal) but picking him and leaving Diego Alves out of the squad entirely was also bizarre.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



CGS said:


> PSG paying £50m for the guy leading this team :banderas


Luiz should never be leading any side. Hasn't got the qualities to do so.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










PSG owner right now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

watch neymar come out after half time :lel


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Vader said:


> I bet Neymar wishes he was dead.


Were it 5 centimetres higher, Zuniga's challenge would have _at least_ paralysed Neymar. I bet he wishes that had happened so he wouldn't have to play with this joke of an entourage again.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Ozil just can't score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Seb said:


> Scolari had half of the best defence in Europe to pick from in Miranda and Filipe Luis, instead he picks Marcelo and David Luiz, two big name players who are good going forward but are consistently exposed defensively against top opponents, whilst the two Atletico players don't even make the squad. Nearly all the goals have either featured a Luiz mistake or have come down Marcelo's wing. I know Cesar isn't too much to blame (apart from his weak parry for the Klose goal) but picking him and leaving Diego Alves out of the squad entirely was also bizarre.


How miranda and filipe never got picked is pure fucking madness.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

honestly if you ignore the fact thats its 5-0 it looks like a good even game :|


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Those boos :ti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is what happens when you pick a squad of mostly overrated or out of form players. Some of the omissions as Seb pointed out we're shocking as well.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Just got in... what the actual fuck is going on... what the fuck have I missed?

:|


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



HiddenFlaw said:


> watch neymar come out after half time :lel


With the ridiculously cartoonish wrestling-style return from the injury look.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

DAVID LUIZ. THE £50 MILLION DOLLAR MAN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



CGS said:


> Brazil Choked against the serial chokers :lmao


You can't choke against a team that is better than you.

They're being embarrassed though. Utterly embarrassed.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany gets more heat than when Batista won the Royal Rumble :delrio
DAT HEEL HEAT
GERMANY ARE THE GREATEST HEEL OF ALL TIME :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Sick. FUCKING FUCKIN SICK!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

DAT HEAT :duck


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Tommorows headlines : Germany gasses Brazil


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil just shouldn't come out of the tunnel for the 2nd half


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Liam Miller said:


> David luiz is fucking shit :lmao :lmao


Shhhh... Most expensive defender in history. How dare you say that? :side: PSG :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is shocking... I knew they'd be exposed if someone with quality but this is amazing. Nice to see Germany show up and put on a clinic but daaammmmnnnn...


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HHH gave Germany the shovel..


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I see why so many of you found the Suarez tears funny :lol

Get done Brazil :yum:

Fuckern 50 million pounds for that pile of shite is hilarious :lol And Hulk shows why he is one of the most overrated players on the planet


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Good God, this was the sweetest half time of football I've ever witnessed.

Brazil getting DESTROYED and if Germany had put more effort into the last 15 minutes, the score would've likely been 10-0.

Almost want to feel sorry for them but hell no, this is fucking amazing! :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Call Algeria :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Will be even sweeter seeing Argentina lifting the world cup in Brazil on sunday


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The germans celebrating in front of cameras :maury

Do they realize they won't have hands to shake when they'll be back home?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Choke2Death said:


> Good God, this was the sweetest half time of football I've ever witnessed.
> 
> Brazil getting DESTROYED and if Germany had put more effort into the last 15 minutes, the score would've likely been 10-0.
> 
> Almost want to feel sorry for them but hell no, this is fucking amazing! :mark:


Agreed. I'm so glad I'm staying up to watch this.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

My GOD ! This is fucking great !

I'm no longer mad at Germany for eliminating France.

Brazil players are a disgrace and should all be banned for such an awful display.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I hope there's a gif of that kid crying into his drink.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Don't panic! Neymar is warming up for the second half!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fred should never be allowed to play in a Brazil jersey ever again. Useless fuck, might aswell not have him on there


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Vader said:


> I hope there's a gif of that kid crying into his drink.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Man that little kid though. 

That team deserved to get booed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

this is so awesome


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That kid crying into his drink made my day :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Neymar didn't die for this

-Shamelessly ripped off


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Chelsea can get that much for Luiz surely we could at least get a tenner for Fellaini


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Mainboy said:


>


:lmao glorious.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Vader said:


> I hope there's a gif of that kid crying into his drink.


https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/7CA635B3B51098391691892846592_20cfa553790.1.0.1950665850848186433.mp4?versionId=CuTawOQipW0JA0vHvhm5xdI10oJZj6.A


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Juninho looks drunk :ti


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

What can I say, ze Germans just too good :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










:lol


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Germany continue to attack they could get double figures.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Mainboy said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Per on :duck talk about taking the piss.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Seems like Scolari's shutting up shop with those subs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Jimshine said:


> What can I say, ze Germans just too good :draper2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Must be because they Bolieve.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










:maury

BLITZKRIEG'D!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










Jesus can't sabve you now


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Why did they take Hulk off? I was half expecting him to turn green and score a double hattrick in the second half.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

When Brazil's back four line up, Maicon looks weird without the hair of the other three. It's as if he's just lost a 4-Way Hair vs Hair match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil now doing what Germany was doing in the first half. Except they can't score.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Neuer "Fuck this shit, I'm Nazi Superman".


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So now is Neuer turn to show off?

and why in the hell you would get Hummels out of the match if you want to defend?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Super Neuer!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

"Brasiu, Brasiu" :maury

Less effective than CM Punk chants.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil seem to have remembered how to force a save. But they can't really expect to turn this game around... can they?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I don't know why i was expecting an own goal from Luis on that play


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



asdf0501 said:


> I don't know why i was expecting an own goal from Luis on that play


Because he's David Luiz. He is perhaps the worst defender to disgrace the Brazil shirt in the 21st century.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Feed being buried by his own fans :HA


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Maicon :maury

Dat control. GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36512066 said:


> Feed being buried by his own fans :HA


Thoroughly deserved. Fuck off Fred


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

BRING BACK Ronaldinho


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36512282 said:


>


Now this is honestly sad.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The riots have already started in Sao Paulo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Nae wonder Pele cannae get a hardon watching these lot.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is it the apocalypse


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

6-0. Worst two hours in the history of Brazil.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> The riots have already started in Sao Paulo


Did they start 2 weeks ago?

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-23094533


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is awesome now :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

LISTEN THE BOOOOOOS! 

SO BEAUTIFUL!!

:aryalol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

dem boos :trips5


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It's not even fun anymore.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

2 EZ


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:shitstorm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36512282 said:


>


That guy is at every World Cup, isn't he? He's the only guy I feel a little sorry for.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Netherlands has to win this now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I didn't think it was possible for a left-back to be more exposed than Leighton Baines was against Italy, but Marcelo has managed it.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fred should get in a SWAT armored tank or something. Seriously.

What were they chanting anyway? "Fred Fred foda-se"? Couldn't get it.

Stop framing the guy, for Christ's sake.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:|
This will cause problems in Brasil :sad:
I hope there is not anything serious


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany have taken the first set


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

THE KID CRYING OMG :duck


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FRED the weather man getting booed like fuck, a move to europe is surely on the cards.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fred surely getting capped after this game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Pray4Fred.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I used the word "disgrace" ealier but I think the word to describe this hasn't been invented yet.

These Germans are bad men...bad bad men. They make the nazis look like cute kitties.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That's a shame. I wanted Argentina to be the one to beat Brazil at the final. 

Germany will do though.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36512642 said:


> Fred should get in a SWAT armored tank or something. Seriously.
> 
> What were they chanting anyway? "Fred Fred foda-se"? Couldn't get it.
> 
> Stop framing the guy, for Christ's sake.


I'm guessing "fuck you". Pretty appropriate. He's a terrible excuse for a number 9.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Disgusting shit from Brazil fans to do that to Fred.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Marcelo plays as a left forward but should be playing left defender. That's where pretty much every goal was coming from.

Just realised, Brazil will have to play another game for rank 3 on saturday. Wonder if they'll get any love there and if Scolari is still the coach then.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

#dealwithit :messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Slient Alarm said:


> Disgusting shit from Brazil fans to do that to Fred.


Like ashley young and fellaini it's not his fault he is shit and still gets picked.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36512282 said:


>


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Slient Alarm said:


> That guy is at every World Cup, isn't he? He's the only guy I feel a little sorry for.


The old fuck has probably seen them win 3 World Cups live already.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Liam Miller said:


> Like ashley young and fellaini it's not his fault he is shit and still gets picked.


Yeah, only the coach is to be blamed here.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lel

This is an all-time thrashing, holy shit!

Kabraxal, you got your wish with this performance.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Why is all of the vitriol being focused on Fred? Yeah, he's hot garbage but he hasn't been close to the worst player on the pitch. Not his fault he was picked.

Did he put up all of the government's funds on him being the top scorer? Did he go as Zuniga for the post-Colombia fancy dress victory party but forget to do it tongue-in-cheek?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



SóniaPortugal said:


> :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

WOW. Just WOW.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy fuck another goal!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

GOD WHAT A GOAL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

3 MORE PLZ!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Wow


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

David Luiz tryin' really hard :haha

That's so funny to watch. Give me some Max Payne-esque riots in Rio now pl0x.

SEVEEEEENNN


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone: :sodone:sodone


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

7-0

:ti


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

7 :done


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The only thing missing is seeing Neymar's face now


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This is the fucking sex !


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*







Damn.....


EDIT:

This will haunt Brazil.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36513026 said:


>


I'm talking about serious things
You want to see a country in revolution


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I would say it's not even fun anymore. But holy hell this is fun!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Haven't enjoyed a game like this since the superbowl :durant3 One sided since the beginning.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazilian fans oléing their own team :lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil still has to play in the third place final after this demolition :ti

If Germany loses the final after this, my God.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

OH GOD...7 :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm talking about serious things
> You want to see a country in revolution


Who gives a shit, I'm 3948u39403393 miles away!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Only LVG and his black book of magic can stop the germans.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










Sith Rollins said:


> Haven't enjoyed a game like this since the superbowl :durant3 One sided since the beginning.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Telos said:


> :lel
> 
> This is an all-time thrashing, holy shit!
> 
> Kabraxal, you got your wish with this performance.


I thought Germany would dominate them if they plaed to form... but this is altogether different. This is like watching a big bully on the playground with a kid "why you hitting yourself why you hitting yourself". I was doubting anyone would show up but something pissed the German's off.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germans havent been doing this good since the 1930's 8*D


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Λ Dandy Λ;36513370 said:


> Who gives a shit, I'm 3948u39403393 miles away!


Where are you from?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










Brazil's anus after that rape.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This has to be the most shocking/signifcant game ever in the World Cup (possibly all of football), probably even more so than Argentina/England in '86 which features probably the 2 most famous goals in World Cup history. Most people had Brazil, down as pre-match favourites, and they've been smashed 7-0 at their own World Cup. Staggering.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So that thing about teams with 3 world cups, wining after 24 years it's going to be true after all?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany scored more goals in 120 seconds than England managed in three matches.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Ozil still can't score.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

LOLOSCAR :duck


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Well i guess 1-7 looks less rapey :duck


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Seb said:


> This has to be the most shocking/signifcant game ever in the World Cup (possibly all of football), probably even more so than Argentina/England in '86 which features probably the 2 most famous goals in World Cup history. Most people had Brazil, down as pre-match favourites, and they've been smashed 7-0 at their own World Cup. Staggering.


It's gonna be remembered for the rest of the century, just like ITA-GER in the 1970.

Neues jahrhundertspiel!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

7-1 stoppage time remaining, all to play for.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil shouldn't have scored :no:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil have got one back. Oscar is a real talent and his only fault (currently) is being on this Brazilian team.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

FUCK. 

They just had to score 1. Fuck sake


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

2 minutes extra time, GO BRASIU OVERCAMU LE ODDU!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Best game I have ever watched in my entire life.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Luiz preying that he makes it out alive


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Watching history is always good.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

BREAKING NEWS: FIFA HAS CHANGED THE RULES:

LAST GOAL WINS LOL!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA












GOOGLEBURIED.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If your girl's into role play, dress up in a German shirt and destroy her.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fucking Ozil.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










What the germans should have done at full time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Wow. I didn't realize Neymar was that good.......


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I'm not even going to say anything.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:lmao Jesus Henry Christ. This game, man. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Longest 90 min of my life


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Now im scared for tomorrow...

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Anyway it's not a record

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ00t7X6qn4

The more you know


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Brazil want to get anywhere in the future, David Luiz and Fred both need to quit the national team ASAP. They're just awful.

Hoping Holland beat Messi+10 in the other semi just to hear the crowd's reaction.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*





A Tribute Brazil


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xapury said:


> Now im scared for tomorrow...
> 
> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!


You have to lose, so we can see brazil vs argentina.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Femto said:


> I'm not even going to say anything.


except for


*KLOSE, THE WORLD CUP GOAT*





















































































































































































































































klose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose:jose :jose


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

that was hands down one of the worst games I've ever watched. :no:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That game reminds me of FIFA games on PlayStation difficulty:easy

That's what you get when you weasel yourself into the KO stage. Kharma is a bitch


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

so klose, yet so far away


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Guess therapists are gonna be on standby


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Awww brazilian women crying, i have a penis they can lean on.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

7-1...

I still have a hard time believing this is real life. Just a thing of beauty and exceeded far beyond my expectations. Even when predicting an annihilation, I wouldn't have gone further than 3-0.

:trips5

Here's hoping Holland follow-up on this wonderful European demolition of South America.  

I BELIEVE IN YOU, ROBBEN! :robben2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germans to choke in the final. 

umad?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










And so it begins


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Brazil want to get anywhere in the future, David Luiz, Marcelo and Fred need to quit the national team ASAP. They're just awful.



Fix'd


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> And so it begins


That photo is from the last year, man.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> Germans to choke in the final.
> 
> umad?


Germans don't have human emotions so it's not possible for them to choke.

PLAY. WIN. NEXT. PLAY. WIN. NEXT. PLAY. WIN. NEXT.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

David Luiz :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Paradise Hero said:


> That photo is from the last year, man.


It's gonna happen man


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> And so it begins


Hope you're aware that's an old picture.

Anyways, it was truly a sad game to watch. I don't like Brazil but it felt uncomfortable during the last minutes. That's futbol.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Germans don't have human emotions so it's not possible for them to choke.
> 
> PLAY. WIN. NEXT. PLAY. WIN. NEXT. PLAY. WIN. NEXT.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Brazil will never, ever, be the same, again.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> It's gonna happen man


I hope not. It was really sad to see brazilian fans watching the game with that grim on their faces.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

And if the Dutch step up to their full form the same thing can happen tomorrow. This could be a wondrous two days.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If I was Fred I'd flee the country ASAP


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Seb said:


> This has to be the most shocking/signifcant game ever in the World Cup (possibly all of football), probably even more so than Argentina/England in '86 which features probably the 2 most famous goals in World Cup history. *Most people had Brazil, down as pre-match favourites*, and they've been smashed 7-0 at their own World Cup. Staggering.


That's simply not true.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Kabraxal said:


> And if the Dutch step up to their full form the same thing can happen tomorrow. This could be a wondrous two days.


I don't think Argentina will be that much of a threat for the Dutch. The final is going to be Germany - Netherlands imo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holy shit, what a shocking victory.
7-1 to Germany, that was literally historic moment.

I want Germany v Argentina as the Final. :mark:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Brazil will never, ever, be the same, again.


Yep. Their whole reputation built for decades destroyed in 1 game. Pure analsex without lube


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Liam Miller said:


>


Italy is the only team that has been able to stop Germany throughout history. Neither Argentina nor Holland have proven that they are capable of that, specially Argentina in recent memory.


------------


As much as I'd be okay with a Holland win of the whole tourney, I can't accept anything other than Germany now. The story is simply too good with this wonderful rampage.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scollari is Moyes in disguise


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Chismo said:


> That's simply not true.


*They were bookies favourites actually.

Not being funny but Germany didn't play great football. They played honestly pretty standard football that Brazil made look great by letting them just run right through them. Obviously 7-1 looks like a phenomenal German performance but in reality it wasn't. Luiz has zero discipline without Silva and had a nightmare today. If Marcelo is playing then you simply cannot leave him 2 on 1 which Bernard did all game. Easy to blame Marcelo (who can't hack it defensively anyway) but Bernard should cop more of the blame for the issues down that side imo. No Silva made a big difference here. Not because of what one player brings but because he kept that defence disciplined and that just was entirely undisciplined. Neymar would have made zero difference up the other end of the pitch. I know it will count for shit in history but Germany could win this tournament without ever being faced with an above average opposition. Which is unfortunate because if a team can put pressure on that defence then they will leak goals. Messi pls.

Also Muller in the early stages of throwing a hissy fit when Schurrle got to the ball ahead of him was frikkin hilarious. 

The feck is with big Semi Finals these days :lol*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*











Just saw the post match interview with David Luiz. Damn, he looks like he just saw his whole family murdered.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Germany scored more goals in 6 minutes than England the whole world cup. :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

How fantastic would another Argentina-Germany final be? Netherlands are a great team, but they will end up short handed like every World Cup. I'm confident Argentina has the tools to beat Germany, we just have to play as a team and not like 11 individuals thrown in the field. We've been making progress, and we're capable of beating anyone. It will be close match tomorrow. Very excited.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Question - Why was everyone booing Fred? Sorry I'm not aware...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


*That was a billion times funnier than I ever imagined it would be.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TripleHsNose said:


> Question - Why was everyone booing Fred? Sorry I'm not aware...


Because he's shit and useless and shit.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TripleHsNose said:


> Question - Why was everyone booing Fred? Sorry I'm not aware...


Because he's a disgrace to football and the fact that he's wearing the n°9, the Ronaldo's number is a fucking shame !

The fact that he once played for Olympique Lyonnais makes me sick !


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT! :bahgawd :lmao

Oh God the Schurrle one :lmao :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> How fantastic would another Argentina-Germany final be? Netherlands are a great team, but they will end up short handed like every World Cup. I'm confident Argentina has the tools to beat Germany, we just have to play as a team and not like 11 individuals thrown in the field. We've been making progress, and we're capable of beating anyone. It will be close match tomorrow. Very excited.


Why would you want Argentina vs Germany unless you're an Argentine yourself? Given Holland and Germany's history together they are guaranteed to play a better, more fueled and more beautiful game than if it were Argentina. Not saying that Argentina in the finals wouldn't be a good match, but when it comes to pure football Holland-Germany will undoubtedly be the better match.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


Golden :lmao, jim ross commentating on anything is brilliant.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The last Brazillian to have that many shots fired at him was at Stockwell tube station.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



xdryza said:


> How fantastic would another Argentina-Germany final be? Netherlands are a great team, but they will end up short handed like every World Cup.* I'm confident Argentina has the tools to beat Germany, we just have to play as a team and not like 11 individuals thrown in the field.* We've been making progress, and we're capable of beating anyone. It will be close match tomorrow. Very excited.


So you're fucked then?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Poetic that Klose beat Ronaldo's record against Brazil in Brazil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> Longest 90 min of my life


you're not brazilian. wind your fucking neck in


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> Germans to choke in the final.
> 
> umad?


not even kind of


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Today we saw history in the making this will be remember for the next 100 years


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> you're not brazilian. wind your fucking neck in


Nah fuck off


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This guy is a Legend
https://vine.co/v/MPHqw7DhvLV


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

That JR clip is brilliant :lol

*Cuts to the kid crying*

"GOD AS MAH WITNESS HE IS BROKEN IN HALF!" :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

https://vine.co/v/MPHqw7DhvLV

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










https://mobile.twitter.com/VejaSP/status/486611133340868610


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Domenico said:


> Why would you want Argentina vs Germany unless you're an Argentine yourself? Given Holland and Germany's history together they are guaranteed to play a better, more fueled and more beautiful game than if it were Argentina. Not saying that Argentina in the finals wouldn't be a good match, but when it comes to pure football Holland-Germany will undoubtedly be the better match.


I'm Argentine, so I'm obviously biased. People would want an Argentina-Germany final because of their history together. Argentina won in '86, they won in '90. I'm not trying to offend you or anyone else, but a lot of people have this eurocentric notion that everyone WANTS an European final and no one gives two shits about the South American teams. I don't have a problem with people shitting on our team, because its gonna make our World Cup win that much sweeter. We both have teams that deserve to be where they're at now, and I'll leave it at that. May the best team win tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Xevoz said:


> This guy is a Legend
> https://vine.co/v/MPHqw7DhvLV


He should have a star on the walk of fame.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Well, they were eventually exposed. One of the most fraudulent passages to a world cup semi-final I can remember. Right from kick off against Croatia you knew the occasion had gotten to them and they didn't find their composure, instead they just got more and more hopped up resulting in, well, whatever this was. Even with Neymar and Silva, a truly ordinary team.

Luiz deserves every bit of criticism thrown at him, he completely abandoned his team in the semi-final of a world cup whilst "supposedly" acting as captain. Shambolic performance (A legit minus five stars) and that was before he gave up at 3-0. If you want to jeer somebody, there's your target.

GOOD GUY Phil immediately taking the bullet at full time, a classy move and it should help shield a few of his players; Silva and Neymar can be extremely grateful that they weren't a part of that. Scolari's reaction at Silva's yellow card against Colombia was pretty telling in hindsight, he might have been the only person to realise the extent to which that would cost them.

Credit to Germany and Klose and whoever else. They played well for the first 20 minutes to kill the game off and after that they were free to do whatever they wanted. Regardless of this thrashing, the final will be a close encounter. Neither Sabella nor Van Gaal will be worried by this performance because the teams they send out will have a semblance of self-control.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

JR clip was a thing of beauty!

Such a shame in a way watching that game and seeing Germany play such fluid, captivating football and knowing that the majority of them were forced by Guardiola into playing a style of football that is completely alien to them. The real Bayern better be back next season.



> Silva and Neymar can be extremely grateful that they weren't a part of that.


Tbf, if they had played they wouldn't have been a part of that. Silva is clearly their Puyol and Neymar their Villa and they missed them horribly.

I still don't buy this as a mentally tough Germany team however. You only find out if you're mentally tough when you go down in a football game so if Arg / Hol score against them first they could still show cracks.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow




:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Argentina vs germany final surely?

Unless :robben2


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The guy who put his money on a 7-1 Germany victory just bought Facebook, the Qatar & Rihanna !


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Well, its save to say that Bo Dallas is now a bigger heel in Brazil than Chael Sonnen. 

That Vine...my god.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



TNA Original said:


> The guy who put his money on a 7-1 Germany victory just bought Facebook, the Qatar & Rihanna !


and photoshop!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Joel said:


> Oh Christ: http://screamer.deadspin.com/here-i...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Holy fuck. That was nuts.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just woke up.

How the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> Nah fuck off


well this was easy


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Awesome shit. My fantasy football done alright. Kroos, Lahm, Muller and Klose...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Atleast we now know why the World Cup logo is in the shape of a Facepalm


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So which beatdown was worse? :side:

Broncos/Seahawks (43-8)
Spurs/Miami (Beaten down by +70 in finals)
Brazil/Germany (7-1)

:lel

I wonder whose going to get beatdown in the world series


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Parker said:


> So which beatdown was worse? :side:
> 
> Broncos/Seahawks (43-8)
> Spurs/Miami (Beaten down by +70 in finals)
> ...


Broncos for me, I enjoyed it the most too. League MVP and highest scoring offense of all time and they got SMOKED :jordan4


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I know Brazil lost but are we gonna act like the real losers in this aren't PSG? 

50m for a player who's value just went to 0 tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The sad thing about Luiz is he's a really talented guy. He's just terrible at his position. He's not even disciplined enough to be a holding midfielder. 

Genuinely felt for him at the end though, heard his interview and be sounded as broken as I've ever heard a footballer and I couldn't even understand what he was saying. I kind of feel bad for them all. Scolari set them up to fail.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Lucky for Luiz he's going to the best possible place to be carried defensively and his offensive skills will be an asset to a team lacking dynamism in the first third two thirds of the pitch. If he had gone to Barca like some rumours suggested that would have been a tragically bad buy.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> I know Brazil lost but are we gonna act like the real losers in this aren't PSG?
> 
> 50m for a player who's value just went to 0 tonight.


IMO, the problem with Brazil wasn't Luiz. The real problem is that horrendous midfield, unable to take the ball back and unable to create anything.

This causes players like David Luiz and Marcelo to often play out of position which results in an unbalanced team with a lot of players unworthy of a World Cup semi final.

That being said, Luiz isn't a great defender but with discipline & without having to do other's jobs, he can be very good.

His real value however, isn't anywhere near the price he was bought by PSG but PSG (or should I say Qatar) can afford anyone and have already paid ridiculous amount of money for other players that weren't worth it....*cough* Pastore 42 M *cough*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Zen said:


> Poetic that Klose beat Ronaldo's record against Brazil in Brazil.


why did sons of liberty get banned? :jose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scolari is a horrible coach.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



asdf0501 said:


>


:lmao

The best reaction to the soul crushing defeat of Brazil in the entire thread


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It was nice to finally see the better team finally come out and put a beat down against their lacking competitor. The Germans simply weren't afraid to push ahead and attack and weren't afraid to keep playing for goals... we've seen so much of that wariness and contentedness plague the knockout stages it was refreshing to see someone just keep the foot down on the throat of their opponent the whole match. Watching the encore just to soak it all in.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










:lel


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*






Simply GOAT.

Should Germany win, this will be an amazing year for me. Liverpool return to CL (and nearly won EPL), Real finally won La Decima, Barcelona left trophyless and Germany finally winning the World Cup after four consecutive final fours? Words can't describe how amazing this is!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Most satisfying score I've ever seen after coming home from work.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Rewatched the game... Germany just played fundamentally sound football. Substance over style with the concise passes, calm slotted shots, and only one goal that was "flashy" in the way that excites many people. It might have been the best display of football so far in the cup. Just like perfect small ball in baseball, it's truly wonderful to watch the artistry behind such crisp, simple play. I could watch those calm passes through the box and just softly slotted shots all day long... now, hopefully the final will have that on both ends with some actual defence showing up and it takes the perfect play to find the winning goal.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I feel extremely sorry for David Luiz. He put on, by far, the best performance out of all our players in this world cup. I've never seen someone show so much heart out there. I'm afraid that his will be an undeserved blemish on his career. 

He also gave one of the most touching and emotional interviews I've ever seen after the game. He looked crushed. Our team was pathetic, but Luiz didn't deserve this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Parker said:


> :lel


:ti Repped.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



LKRocks said:


> I feel extremely sorry for David Luiz. He put on, by far, the best performance out of all our players in this world cup. I've never seen someone show so much heart out there. I'm afraid that his will be an undeserved blemish on his career.
> 
> He also gave one of the most touching and emotional interviews I've ever seen after the game. He looked crushed. Our team was pathetic, but Luiz didn't deserve this.


Lol except he was the worst player on the pitch and put on what was one of, if not the worst performance ever in a world cup.

He might be a nice guy and all and yeah his reaction was humble, but he did't do his job as a player or as a leader of that team. 

This is how you lead your team to victory against the Germans.










Luiz will never even come close.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

For all this "Luis seems a nice guy" talk, is strange how on the entire cup he was always out of control, doing hard fouls and trying to start fights with other players in almost every game. It was amazing how he was out of place in almost every goal today because he was trying to attack everytime he got the ball.


He can have all the talent on the world but without order on the pitch you aren't going anywhere, seems touching to cry and everything but you're not fooling anyone, if you can't commit to a system then your compromise isn't so much as it seems and you're not a good teammate


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



EGame said:


> Lol except he was the worst player on the pitch and put on what *was one of, if not the worst performance ever in a world cup.*
> 
> He might be a nice guy and all and yeah his reaction was humble, but he did't do his job as a player or as a leader of that team.


Seriously. It looks hyperbolic but has anybody got any other candidates? I was thinking of restricting it just to the knockouts to avoid one of the North Korean/Indonesian/ Scottish WOATs, but even without restrictions you'd probably have trouble coming up with anything. 

He's at fault for the first two goals and then he gives up 20 minutes into it. That's how low the bar is set.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

all the scorelines that were bigger in World Cup history where one great team verses one minnow. So I'd definitly say this is the worst defeat in World Cup history.

Safest bet in pro sports history should be that tomorrow's game will have fewer goals scored than the game today.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

7-1, lol fuck Brasil

hope LVG walks over Argentina today, too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Choke2Death said:


> Simply GOAT.
> 
> Should Germany win, this will be an amazing year for me. Liverpool return to CL (and nearly won EPL), Real finally won La Decima, Barcelona left trophyless and Germany finally winning the World Cup after four consecutive final fours? Words can't describe how amazing this is!


The world cup's greatest striker.

edit:










lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










The only guy I feel sorry for. And the cute girl next to him.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

This thread should rather be named The Yellow Wedding :littlefinger


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Dickheads burning their country flag :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

it's the world cup that they never wanted, lavish amounts of money being spent of something that would become redundant as soon as the final whistle in the final went. it's pretty easy to see why they're more than a bit upset.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

wow, that first half was something else. well done germany now finish it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

*Luiz will be fine at PSG. Mickey mouse league and he always looks much more disciplined playing CB with Silva. Champions League they'll both get exposed again as they have the past two years but that's because they're imposters of world class footballers in France.*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



IncapableNinja said:


> Seriously. It looks hyperbolic but has anybody got any other candidates? I was thinking of restricting it just to the knockouts to avoid one of the North Korean/Indonesian/ Scottish WOATs, but even without restrictions you'd probably have trouble coming up with anything.
> 
> He's at fault for the first two goals and then he gives up 20 minutes into it. That's how low the bar is set.


The only one who I can think off the top of my head is Casillas in this WC, especially vs Netherlands.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

What an opportunity Holland have now. The only team in the World Cup that haven't won it yet, they've been to three finals - against Germany, Argentina and Spain - and lost them all. They've already had their vengeance against Spain, with a masterful 5-1 victory, and if they want to win the World Cup, they must face their other two former adversaries. 

Argentina will, at least, provide stiff opposition. The Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf calls tonight's game "Revenge for 1978" and that would be true in more than the sense that the word is tossed around in football. Rumours still last about how fairly Argentina won the Cup on home soil, and people say that they shouldn't even have reached the final, let alone defeated the masters of "Total Football". A feeling of injustice exists among Dutch fans even now. Today's Argentina are at least a little more credible, but some huge question marks have been hung over how much they are a full team and not just "Messi plus 10". Their victories over Switzerland and Belgium looked laboured and without the class that should define the front three of Messi, Agüero and Higuaín. The truth is that Agüero has been disappointing all Cup and, until he scored the only goal against Belgium, so had Higuaín. 

Indeed, people had said that about Holland before the start of the Cup - that they were being dragged along by the class of Robben and Van Persie, and victories (if any) would be boring 1-0 affairs - but it was far from the truth. They did go to penalties against Costa Rica, but that says more about the defensive grit and desire of 2014's favourite underdogs than anything related to the Oranje. At their best, they thrashed the reigning champions of the world in their first game, and emerged victorious against a Chile side which had only gained support through the tournament for their footballing ability. So, Holland or Argentina? I can see the Dutch scraping through, because they seem more of a complete team, and that can trump a single brilliant player (take note, Portugal).

Germany will be a different story, and one football fans around the world would love to see. Put simply, Germany are the old enemy. The Brazil to their Argentina. The England to their Scotland. The Nepal to their Bhutan (probably not, but I'd love to see those two countries feud). On top of that, they have been the best performers in this World Cup by far, as evidenced by last night's semi-final where they made extremely short work of the hosts Brazil. They can occasionally underestimate small teams, such as in the game against Algeria, but they'll know the threats that Holland pose and won't succumb to complacency. It's hard for some to see Holland winning this one, but if Costa Rica can beat Italy and Uruguay in this tournament, anything can happen.

Whatever happens, if Holland reach the final, it'll be a game for the ages.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

The Jim Ross commentary version of Germany-Brazil is perfect! :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Argentina will, at least, provide stiff opposition. The Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf calls tonight's game "Revenge for 1978" and that would be true in more than the sense that the word is tossed around in football. Rumours still last about how fairly Argentina won the Cup on home soil, and people say that they shouldn't even have reached the final, let alone defeated the masters of "Total Football". A feeling of injustice exists among Dutch fans even now. Today's Argentina are at least a little more credible, but some huge question marks have been hung over how much they are a full team and not just "Messi plus 10". Their victories over Switzerland *and Belgium looked laboured and without the class that should define the front three of Messi, Agüero and Higuaín. The truth is that Agüero has been disappointing all Cup and, until he scored the only goal against Belgium*, so had Higuaín.



Well first of all it was Higuain that scored against Belgium not Aguero although it's obvious from that statement you didn't actually watch that particular game because if you did you'd know that Argentina's win against Belgium was anything but laboured all they did was get the early and then they didn't have to do anything for the rest of the game because Belgium offered absolutely nothing an attacking sense so there was no need for them to go into second gear.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

He actually said Higuain scored, if you'd read past the bolded part you'd have noticed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*










:lel


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

haha, that's awesome. 

And what do you mean the stadiums are pointless after the event? The stadium in Manaus is going to be used by a fourth division side that averages 1,000 fans per match! haha.

Argentina was my pick before the event started, so I'll go with them in the game today.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

So 7:1 REALLY happend... :banderas
Still some kind of unreal but of course fucking fantastic. :clap:clap:clap

Where's A$AP's GOAT Smilie? 
Tried to find it in my history but there's nothing. enaldo


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



DoubtGin said:


> Scolari is a horrible coach.


Not really.He won numerous championships at club level including 2 Copa Libertadores, He won a world cup and a possible 3rd place with Brazil. Runners up at Euro and 4th place with Portugal which sure he could have done better but he's not a horrible coach by any means. Brazil certainly missed their 2 strongest players yesterday


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scolari isn't a horrible coach, but he has put in a horrible shift this World Cup. The way they handled the Neymar injury was nothing short of embarrassing. The fact that he didn't even call up the Atletico double CB was idiotic also.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Scolari is shit.

He's like Capello, it's been along time since they have been good at their jobs. They are shit. 

Only a shit coach would overlook Miranda, Luis, Rafinha, Diego Alves, Marquinhos, Moura etc...

Every single one of those players would be better than the starters that he played over the course of the tournament.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Fernandinho :hayden3

Luiz Gustavo :jordan5

Oscar :jordan4

David Luiz:HA

Fred :HA:HA:HA:HA














Brazil :sodone



























PSG :duck:duck:duck:duck


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*











:y2j:y2j:y2j


(Ugh, still hungover. Das Massaker von Belo Horizonte wasn't exactly kind to my liver. )


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Femto said:


> lmao


ROFL.

He's not that bad off after all. Brazil yesterday made this year's Spain look like Brazil in 2002. :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

If Netherlands wins today this will be the 3rd time in a row that 2 European teams go to the finals.
2006: Italy vs. France
2010: Spain vs. Netherlands
2014: Germany vs. ???


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> If Netherlands wins today this will be the 3rd time in a row that 2 European teams go to the finals.
> 2006: Italy vs. France
> 2010: Spain vs. Netherlands
> 2014: Germany vs. ???


van Gaal's goal is to get into the top-4. He's done it. So, shoo, off you go!

The Final is Argentina vs. Germany.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



NeyNey said:


> So 7:1 REALLY happened... :banderas


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Let's make history tonight.

GERMANY/NETHERLANDS FINAL, let's do this! :faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

I would be happy if Netherlands finally win the World cup. They came close so many times.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

It's so great that the Brazil/Argentina final dreams were crushed so instantly. You must learn that there ain't a World Cup final without at least one European team in it! It's been that way for 64 years now and will continue to be that way for as long as any of us here are alive. 



Quasi Juice said:


> Let's make history tonight.
> 
> GERMANY/NETHERLANDS FINAL, let's do this! :faint::faint::faint::faint:


IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN! :mark:

Can't wait for Robben and Sneijder to GOAT again and send Argentina into the official "Who Gives a Fuck?" match with Brazil. Argentina, like Brazil, have yet to face a world class team. Here's hoping they get exposed for their weaknesses too. They've been coasting their way to the semis, now they finally get some real competition.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

http://www.mtv.com/news/1863942/tea...-seen-handing-world-cup-trophy-to-german-fan/

Amazing moment and respect to that man. Nice to see some good hearted sportmanship between fans still. As for the next match, I hope the Dutch decide to play one up and they score 6 in the first 30. Not seeing a lot of love for Argentina around the world really.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

Can't wait for an Argentina-Germany final. Netherlands can go crush Brasil again for all I care. We taking the cup home.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

My criticisms of Scolari are him favoring that WOAT striker Fred over Diego Costa, and snubbing Filipe Luis and Miranda in favor of Maxwell and Dante. Not sure it would have made a huge difference in the end, the path to the semis was probably going to be the same. Maybe they would have lost in more respectable fashion to Germany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*

http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/news/newsid=2402265/index.html

what a mess


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Dear Heavenly Father,

Please allow Lionel THE GOAT Messi to play to the peak of his powers and let him carry his shit team to victory tonight.

As payment, I will sacrifice one Dwayne Austin.

Amen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please allow Lionel THE GOAT Messi to play to the peak of his powers and let him carry his shit team to victory tonight.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please allow Lionel THE GOAT Messi to play to the peak of his powers and let him carry his shit team to victory tonight.
> 
> ...


Preach it, Brother Joel!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please allow Lionel THE GOAT Messi to play to the peak of his powers and let him carry his shit team to victory tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

I'm on the Argentina bandwagon to, Would like a sneak peak of Van Gaal's tears before the inevitable 10'TH place finish for Man Utd next season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please allow Lionel THE GOAT Messi to play to the peak of his powers and let him carry his shit team to victory tonight.
> 
> ...


This ^


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Choke2Death said:


> IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN! :mark:
> 
> Can't wait for Robben and Sneijder to GOAT again and send Argentina into the official "Who Gives a Fuck?" match with Brazil. *Argentina, like Brazil, have yet to face a world class team.* Here's hoping they get exposed for their weaknesses too. They've been coasting their way to the semis, now they finally get some real competition.


Netherlands aren't world class though. They have a good manager, a couple of great players, and they're well organized. A world class team they are not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

*None of the teams in these tournament are even what I'd call truly great either.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Seabs said:


> *None of the teams in these tournament are even what I'd call truly great either.*


Germany are the closest thing to a great team and they've only really started looking like one since Lahm switched from DM to right back.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

OK I hope Argentina and Netherlands put on a good show...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Telos said:


> My criticisms of Scolari are him favoring that WOAT striker Fred over Diego Costa, and snubbing Filipe Luis and Miranda in favor of Maxwell and Dante. Not sure it would have made a huge difference in the end, the path to the semis was probably going to be the same. Maybe they would have lost in more respectable fashion to Germany.


Diego Costa is garbage as well though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Neymar :'(*



Chr1st0 said:


> Diego Costa is garbage as well though


Uh huh.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Argentina's anthem sounds like one big wave.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Shouldn't the title be "SAVE_US.LM10"?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Shouldn't the title be "SAVE_US.LM10"?


Nope :robben2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

What a dive......


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

ITV always seem to get the crap games more often than not.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Flat, uninspired half... the Dutch keep getting the ball but don't seem to know what the hell to do with it. It's like they've forgotten there is a goal at the end of the pitch. Guess it was too much to hope for for the Dutch to show the fire from the group stages. Maybe that was the fluke. Expected Argentina to be doing what they're doing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

lolwat @ this match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Femto said:


> lolwat @ this match


If the Germany from yesterday show up again, it's going to be another beat down for the ages...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> If the Germany from yesterday show up again, it's going to be another beat down for the ages...


Well no, because they're not going to be playing that Brazil side again.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*










Jesus christ.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Well no, because they're not going to be playing that Brazil side again.


uh huh


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Robben has had four touches so far this game. Four.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

A closed game.

Who will be the difference maker ?

Messi ? :messi

Robben ? :robben2

RVP ?:rvp

Nope !

More like GOAT Van Gaal's secret weapon Tim Krul.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Femto said:


> uh huh


Could easily ban you for plagiarism you know?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Where are all the people that said we'd be dominated? Looks like a close game to me. Robben is slackin' doe.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Well no, because they're not going to be playing that Brazil side again.


And what have Argentina showed all tournament that makes them a real threat to yesterday's German team? They have a problem regaining possession with a short passing game being used against them and Germany will not be this timid in attack. And the Netherlands is showing nothing better to say they can step up right now... they have disappeared since the group stages while Argentina have never shown up and only stumbled game to game. 

Neither of these two teams here are looking anything better than average... at best.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> And what have Argentina showed all tournament that makes them a real threat to yesterday's German team? They have a problem regaining possession with a short passing game being used against them and Germany will not be this timid in attack. And the Netherlands is showing nothing better to say they can step up right now... they have disappeared since the group stages while Argentina have never shown up and only stumbled game to game.
> 
> Neither of these two teams here are looking anything better than average... at best.


Both have shown that they aren't awful in defence as Brazil were last night. Which is the reason they lost in that manner. Hence why Argentina or Holland won't get smashed like Brazil. Which is why your post was poor.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Both have shown that they aren't awful in defence as Brazil were last night. Which is the reason they lost in that manner. Hence why Argentina or Holland won't get smashed like Brazil. Which is why your post was poor.


They haven't shown world class defences either.. especially Argentina who have had a cakewalk to the semis... so they've really not shown much to come out with certainty they won't get exposed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Good day at work, got home in time for the second half. Fuck yes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> They haven't shown world class defences either.. especially Argentina who have had a cakewalk to the semis... so they've really not shown much to come out with certainty they won't get exposed.


They've shown they have a defence and a midfield unlike Brazil. It doesn't have to be world class, it just has to be existent. So there is no basis in you saying they will get hammered. Just accept it was a dumb post and move on.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> They haven't shown world class defences either.. especially Argentina who have had a cakewalk to the semis... so they've really not shown much to come out with certainty they won't get exposed.


Sorry but have to disagree here. I get that Mexico and Costa Rica played well above their usual form in this World Cup, but you'll never convince me that they're better than Switzerland and Belgium.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

This game is insomnia curing levels of boring


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> They've shown they have a defence and a midfield unlike Brazil. It doesn't have to be world class, it just has to be existent. So there is no basis in you saying they will get hammered. Just accept it was a dumb post and move on.


The same midfield that's allowing the Dutch all that possession? And the defense looks solid right now, but the Dutch seem quite content passing it around in the midfeild waiting for a hole instead of trying to force a hole open. I'ts utterly shocking the Dutch can do nothing with this possession... if Germany would get this kind of possession do you really see them just passing it around pointlessly?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Honestly, if Germany brings their A Game they should be beating both of these teams


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> The same midfield that's allowing the Dutch all that possession? And the defense looks solid right now, but the Dutch seem quite content passing it around in the midfeild waiting for a hole instead of trying to force a hole open. I'ts utterly shocking the Dutch can do nothing with this possession... if Germany would get this kind of possession do you really see them just passing it around pointlessly?


Possession means fuck all unless you break through.

Germans have the majority of the possession most games. Do they hammer their opponents each game?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

One, if not the, worst game of the World Cup so far. And its a semifinal! 

DISGRACE!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

For a second thought that was a goal.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why wasn't that a goal? (Soccer noob)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Possession means fuck all unless you break through.
> 
> Germans have the majority of the possession most games. Do they hammer their opponents each game?


If Argentina give Germany all this possession they will get beaten. Netherlands are just impotent in front of goal it seems.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



JasonLives said:


> One, if not the, worst game of the World Cup so far. And its a semifinal!
> 
> DISGRACE!


The first semi final makes up for this shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

If you were judging from this tournament alone you'd think Vlaar was world class.

This game has been absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

This match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Xevoz said:


> If Argentina give Germany all this possession they will get beaten. Netherlands are just impotent in front of goal it seems.


How many times have the Dutch had yards to work with and decided to stop, turn around, and pass it back instead of working it down the pitch? Especially on the sides... they've had a few they could have pressed up further but were just content to slow it down and pass it around some more. They don't even seem to be trying to draw defenders away and start creating lanes most of the time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Xevoz said:


> If Argentina give Germany all this possession they will get beaten. Netherlands are just impotent in front of goal it seems.


We're not talking about winning. We're talking about a hammering.

Germany should beat either of these teams. But there has been nothing to show that they should hammer them.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> We're not talking about winning. We're talking about a hammering.
> 
> Germany should beat either of these teams. But there has been nothing to show that they should hammer them.


Oh wasn't really paying attention to the context, this game has me half asleep. Not sure if Germany will hammer both teams. I don't thin either will be as bad as Brazil was. 
I'd go for Germany 2-0 Argentina or Germany 2-1 Netherlands


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



RyanPelley said:


> Why wasn't that a goal? (Soccer noob)


Hit the side netting, didn't actually go inside the net. It was hard to tell from that angle

Edit - Awake now, folks? Holy shit those last three minutes. Clutch defending by Mascherano.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

The Dutch are utterly clueless in attack... when they speed it up and stop dicking around on the ball they look dangerous. But they are constantly slowing it down almost every damn attack.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Telos said:


> Hit the side netting, didn't actually go inside the net. It was hard to tell from that angle.


oh wow, okay, thanks man.

So, after extra time, a 30 minute overtime and then a shootout if there's no score?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Awful.

And yes, Pelley. If the score is tied after the next 30 minutes it'll be a shootout.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



RyanPelley said:


> oh wow, okay, thanks man.
> 
> So, after extra time, a 30 minute overtime and then a shootout if there's no score?


Yessir.

We had three minutes of stoppage time. Now there will be two halves of 15 minutes plus stoppage time. If the score is still tied after that then it comes down to a penalty shootout.

Edit - Baines beat me to it


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

It's like both teams are purposely trying to avoid playing Germany. FFS I'm nearly asleep.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Baines. I feel like a damn retard watching this.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Those subs hindered our team. These are gonna be a long 30 minutes.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



RyanPelley said:


> Thank you Baines. I feel like a damn retard watching this.


We all feel like retards watching this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Telos said:


> Yessir.
> 
> We had three minutes of stoppage time. Now there will be two halves of 15 minutes plus stoppage time. If the score is still tied after that then it comes down to a penalty shootout.
> 
> Edit - Baines beat me to it


I still appreciate it  

That dude in the crowd looked like M. Bison... Eek.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Booooooooooo-ring! Boooooooooooo-ring


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Maybe the Dutch we'll get some fire in the attack now... can't be worse than Van Persie in the knockouts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Telos said:


> Yessir.
> 
> We had three minutes of stoppage time. Now there will be two halves of 15 minutes plus stoppage time. If the score is still tied after that then it comes down to a penalty shootout.
> 
> Edit - Baines beat me to it


Snooze you lose!



RyanPelley said:


> Thank you Baines. I feel like a damn retard watching this.


It gets easier to pick up the more you watch it, breh.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

The Dutch are just thinking way too much on attack... instead of doing a snap kick or pass they are taking an extra touch or second and it closes the play down.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Argentina have made Rom Vlaar of all people look World Class. I have no words for this


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Xevoz said:


> Argentina have made Rom Vlaar of all people look World Class. I have no words for this


Vlaar has looked good all tournament, to be honest. He's stepped up big time


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



.christopher. said:


> Vlaar has looked good all tournament, to be honest. He's stepped up big time


I'll give him that. Too bad he plays absolute dross for Villa.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Palacio of all people could have done so much better than that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Think the Dutch are just waiting for penalties now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Brasil that yesterday lost 7-1 must have had more opportunities to score than the Netherlands and Argentina together in this game :side:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

So, is Krul time yet or no?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Brasil that yesterday lost 7-1 must have had more opportunities to score than the Netherlands and Argentina together in this game :side:


I think Brazil actually had more shots than Germany in that game, unfortunately Brazilain forwards are complete potatoes.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

That rat tail that is hanging from the back of Palacio´s head...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Neither of these teams deserve to play in the final... just a shocking display of football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

penalties 

gunna go with Argentina


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Fuck me, where the hell is Krul ?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Kabraxal said:


> Neither of these teams deserve to play in the final... just a shocking display of football.


Neither did Brazil. So let's just give Germany the trophy already.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



The Manowarrior said:


> Neither did Brazil. So let's just give Germany the trophy already.


Let's just hope the Germany that decides to punish such poor play shows up and we don't get another horrid game like this.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

If you have Vlaar taking your first penalty, what do you expect?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

is time for Holland to bottle isn't?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



asdf0501 said:


> is time for Holland to bottle isn't?


They bottled the whole match really... sadly Argentina wasn't any better. ANd that was a terrible kick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Germany are going to fucking roast argentina.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

I don't even have a rooting interest in this game and I'm nervous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

I hope someone will borrow messi and co some lube.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



RKing85 said:


> I don't even have a rooting interest in this game and I'm nervous.


I dont feel a thing. Game sucked, teams sucked, dont want neither of them in the final.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

What a save !


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Fuck this. Germany vs Argentina is going to be an utter bore of a game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Fuck this. Germany vs Argentina is going to be an utter bore of a game.


Not if you're a german fan.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

If Argentina win this final, football as a sport might as well pack its bags and go away. They've done nothing to warrant a place as the best team in the world.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

That Netherlands keeper was shit


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Argentina in the Final without playing one single goo game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

HOLLAND WHO?

ALL EUROPEAN FINAL WHAT?

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

IT'S HIS TIME :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

We know why Krul was picked for pens now then


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

If this shit team wins it all it will be one of the most shameful days for football ever. They stumbled every fucking game and played some of the most ugly football of the tournament. Germnay better step up again to save this world cup from pure disgrace.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The most undeserving finalist ever. Van Gaal woating hard...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

:homer6 :homer6 :homer6 :homer6 :homer6

Messi the GOAT will get his chance on Sunday


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Is messi going to show up in the final?

Nope :hummels :hummels


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Vlaar first was fucking genius wasn't it Louis.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Cilissen is ass Germany will win the World Cup


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Argentina have only had one entertaining game. 

mon Hitler.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*










Fuck off Holland. Two AET 0-0 games in a row and it took them 100 minutes to have a shot on target in this game.




































:messi


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Its Greece all over again. 

A win for Germany is a win for football!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

:jose

Unbelievably shit game and Holland were just not there today. Argentina was shit as usual. Germany better rape these fuckers on Sunday! This is Klose's trophy to win, Messi can fuck off. 

Too bad all subs were made so no Krul to save Holland from failure.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Another boring argentine game but holland should or could have been more expansive.

Please germany for the sake of football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Messi lifting the trophy looking down and smiling at a heartbroken Pele, while the Germans are coughing from choking too hard. It's going to be glorious.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Good riddance Dutch.

MY FINALS PREDICTION FROM WEEKS AGO COMES TRUE ALTHOUGH THERE WERE A LOT OF WOAT PREDICTIONS ALONG THE WAY THERE. 










I do like this Germany team so I don't mind seeing them win. But then again I don't mind seeing :messi winning on the biggest stage. Good final.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Germany will win this World Cup. Netherlands will edge a dejected Brazil for Bronze.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

:messi is finally going to win the world cup, I can feel it


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Messi lifting the trophy looking down and smiling at a heartbroken Pele, while the Germans are coughing from choking too hard. It's going to be glorious.


:messi


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Argentina have been the worst side I've ever seen make a final.

They're definitely going to win too.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Joel said:


> Messi lifting the trophy looking down and smiling at a heartbroken Pele, while the Germans are coughing from choking too hard. It's going to be glorious.


This would be one of the Worse day of my life. Messi would win the 2014 Ballon d'Or & the next 10 and would be called the GOAT.

I think I might die crying all the water of my body.

:bron3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Cristiano Ronaldo finally wins the Ballon d'Or.

What does Messi do?

Win the World Cup.

My days.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

is just fair to have a south american team on the final. At least it seems so


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo finally wins the Ballon d'Or.
> 
> What does Messi do?
> 
> ...


He does? Really now?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

:ti people not mentioning the aboslutely shocking performance by him tonight, i hope he plays well in the final so the germans have a bit of competition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

So I guess we should all ignore the fact that Messi played like a smaller Dirk Kuyt tonight?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

My Lord, the way Messi led his team to victory tonight was awe inspiring.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

quick:

Holland vs Argentina or Randy Orton vs Big Show?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

lel


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

It's destiny. It has to happen. GOATs gonna GOAT. MESSI!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Aguante Argentina!!!!!!!!!!! 

GERMANY IS NEXT!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Irish Jet said:


> So I guess we should all ignore the fact that Messi played like a smaller Dirk Kuyt tonight?


Well we've ignored him being shite for most of the tournament so :draper2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> My Lord, the way Messi led his team to victory tonight was awe inspiring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*

Only 4 more days. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Germany 3-1 Argentina Muller x2 and :hummels


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Chr1st0 said:


> Well we've ignored him being shite for most of the tournament so :draper2


Except he hasn't been shite.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



TNA Original said:


> This would be one of the Worse day of my life. Messi would win the 2014 Ballon d'Or & the next 10 and would be called the GOAT.
> 
> I think I might die crying all the water of my body.
> 
> :bron3


I'll be crying too... for different reasons, of course. LOL.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Did Mascherano get motm? I stuck £5 on him at 40/1


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Saint Dick said:


> Except he hasn't been shite.


I honestly forgot Messi was playing tonight.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Velvet onion said:


> Did Mascherano get motm? I stuck £5 on him at 40/1


Not sure if he got it but he deserved to. He was colossal. So was Vlaar.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

lol @ the WOATs too simple-minded to understand the LITTLE GENIUS. He saved himself all season to get to the world cup, now, after seeing that all of the teams on his side of the bracket were average, he has saved himself for the final aka the only game that matters.

Prepare yourselves.

:messi


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Irish Jet said:


> So I guess we should all ignore the fact that Messi played like a smaller Dirk Kuyt tonight?


Nevermind. We're in the internet era, if ARG wins the final 1-0 with a penalty from Messi during the 96' he will instantly become better than Maradona, regardless if he did a 2/10 or a 10/10 performance.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*









The GOAT
And Sergio Romero :bow :mark: is gonna get laid by the finest Argentine Woman


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



xdryza said:


> I'll be crying too... for different *reasons*, of course. LOL.


Because your anus would have been ruined by Germany 8*D

Just kidding


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Xevoz said:


> I honestly forgot Messi was playing tonight.


Tonight yeah but to suggest he's been shite overall in the World Cup is ludicrous. He dragged this mediocre Argentina team through the group and was also decisive against Switzerland. Messi was invisible tonight but so were Robben and Van Persie. It was that type of game due to the way both teams set up and approached it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Zidane > Messi


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Λ Dandy Λ;36554114 said:


> Nevermind. We're in the internet era, if ARG wins the final 1-0 with a penalty from Messi during the 96' he will instantly become better than Maradona, regardless if he did a 2/10 or a 10/10 performance.


If he wins the World Cup he is better than Maradona and there's no question about it. There's still a strong, valid argument for him being the GOAT even if he doesn't win it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2014 World Cup KO Stage - Save Us Messi*



Saint Dick said:


> If he wins the World Cup he is better than Maradona and there's no question about it. There's still a strong, valid argument for him being the GOAT even if he doesn't win it.


Do you work for BBC by any chance?


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

still, the 24 years rule give the edge to germany


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Mascherano









A lot of people writing off Argentina already, but there is no way they will let themselves be overrun by the Germans imo. They didn't give the Netherlands a sniff tonight, and when Robben finally found a way through near the end of normal time, Mascherano was there. This team actually has leaders in it.

Aguero should be a bit sharper than he was tonight and Messi is always capable of doing something magical. He was very quiet tonight but it almost seems written in the stars for him to win the World Cup in the Maracana 

The match as a whole was fucking awful


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Zidane > Messi


Amen to you and Amen to Zizou :clap


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Mascherano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was, yes it fucking was. Add it to a number of games the argentines have featured in.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

EGame is going to be hysterical when he gets back to this thread.

MOTM was award to Sergio Romero. My choice would have been Javier Mascherano, but Romero isn't a bad choice either.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> Amen to you and Amen to Zizou :clap


It's true though, went to three major international finals, was a top 3 player at two world cups. An absolute assassin who could take the game by the scruff of the neck and frequently did. The best player of this diving era.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

The inevitable happened. I fear for a Germany's choke job in the final, that would be horrible. Anyway, even if Messi scores a hat trick he wouldn't be the GOAT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Zidane > Messi


No shit, Zizou is the GOAT player since the days of Pele and Maradona imo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> It's true though, went to three major international finals, was a top 3 player at two world cups. An absolute assassin who could take the game by the scruff of the neck and frequently did. The best player of this diving era.


He fucking dismantled us at the euro's in 04 or from what i can remember he did.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> No shit, Zizou is the GOAT player since the days of Pele and Maradona imo.












My childhood hero !

On this day 8 years ago, he retired. I miss him so much. I cried like a baby that day.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Zidane is only not talked about as up there with Pelé, Maradona, Eusebio etc. because he headbutted Materazzi in the 2006 final. 

Look on the bright side: at least Zidane didn't bite.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> My childhood hero !
> 
> On this day 8 years ago, he retired. I miss him so much. I cried like a baby that day.


One of my favorites too and up there with Michael Ballack for childhood hero in football.

I don't cry for things like that but I actually did for a bit after his last match with Real against Villarreal. Then I came close to crying when he got sent off against Italy followed by the loss in penalty shootouts. Was only 12 then, can't believe it's 8 years already.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> If he wins the World Cup he is better than Maradona and *there's no question about it.*


Fuck no. Especially the bolded part. I'd take 4-5 players ahead of Messi if we consider the last 40 years.

Maradona basically won a World Cup single-handedly. In 1986, it was 80% Maradona and 20% split between Valdano and Burruchaga.



Henry Hill said:


> It's true though, went to three major international finals, was a top 3 player at two world cups. An absolute assassin who could take the game by the scruff of the neck and frequently did. The best player of this diving era.


France - Brazil 2006 :banderas



Choke2Death said:


> No shit, Zizou is the GOAT player since the days of Pele and Maradona imo.


It's a close call with R9, Van Basten and Cruijff.

I don't know if he's the better overall but he's my favorite.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> One of my favorites too and up there with Michael Ballack for childhood hero in football.
> 
> I don't cry for things like that but I actually did for a bit after his last match with Real against Villarreal. Then I came close to crying when he got sent off against Italy followed by the loss in penalty shootouts. Was only 12 then, can't believe it's 8 years already.


His match against Brazil in 2006 is the single most extraordinary and beautiful performance I have ever seen in my life from any player.

When football becomes art :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't cry for things like that but I actually did for a bit after his last match with Real against Villarreal. Then I came close to crying when he got sent off against Italy followed by the loss in penalty shootouts. Was only 12 then, can't believe it's 8 years already.


Gay


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I miss Zidane
Anyways France did really well on this World Cup unlike in 2010. I really wanted France to go to the finals, but Argentina will avenge, Brazil, Algeria, and France just like they did with Mexico and Costa Rica.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I was full of praise for Messi for the first four games where he really was making things happen and coming good under pressure but he has had nothing to do with Argentina's success over the last two games and has been easily marked out of both matches. He would have to play pretty damn well in the final for me to call this a great world cup, at the moment it's no better than Ronaldo's Euro 2012. 

How would this make him GOAT when it pales in comparison to stuff like Baggio's 94, Davor Suker's 98 and Ronaldo's 2002.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> I was full of praise for Messi for the first four games where he really was making things happen and coming good under pressure but he has had nothing to do with Argentina's success over the last two games and has been easily marked out of both matches. He would have to play pretty damn well in the final for me to call this a great world cup, at the moment it's no better than Ronaldo's Euro 2012.
> 
> How would this make him GOAT when it pales in comparison to stuff like Baggio's 94, Davor Suker's 98 and Ronaldo's 2002.


If he scores sunday, he'll be up there with players like Angelo Charisteas :troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> His match against Brazil in 2006 is the single most extraordinary and beautiful performance I have ever seen in my life from any player.
> 
> When football becomes art :banderas


We really haven't had that one team or individual stand out and wow this cup... kind of sad really. Hell, 2006 was a great showing between Buffon, Zidane, and Cannavaro. It was atually hard to call the Golden Ball because those three just dominated in their respective position. The closest we came to that this cup was Rodrigues, but sadly the ref killd Colombia's style with the whistle.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> We really haven't had that one team or individual stand out and wow this cup... kind of sad really. Hell, 2006 was a great showing between Buffon, Zidane, and Cannavaro. It was atually hard to call the Golden Ball because those three just dominated in their respective position. The closest we came to that this cup was Rodrigues, but sadly the ref killd Colombia's style with the whistle.


Keylor Navas put on a hell of a show too. So did keepers like Ochoa or Howard.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



IncapableNinja said:


> lol @ the WOATs too simple-minded to understand the LITTLE GENIUS. He saved himself all season to get to the world cup, now, after seeing that all of the teams on his side of the bracket were average, he has saved himself for the final aka the only game that matters.
> 
> Prepare yourselves.
> 
> :messi


Exactly. Messi is a timebomb waiting to explode. Nice to see the Eurosnobs being humbled...now to finish the job on Sunday.

Netherlands played good today, but it just wasn't in the stars.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Λ Dandy Λ;36554986 said:


> It's a close call with R9, Van Basten and Cruijff.
> 
> I don't know if he's the better overall but he's my favorite.


Can't really comment on the Dutch players since they are before my time (seen some spectacular stuff, though, Van Basten's volley goal in particular), but I'd have R9 up there in the top 10, possibly top 5. Would definitely call him the greatest striker, that much is clear.



TNA Original said:


> His match against Brazil in 2006 is the single most extraordinary and beautiful performance I have ever seen in my life from any player.
> 
> When football becomes art :banderas


Thanks for the reminder. I marked out when Henry scored in that game. How much more did he have left in him had he decided to stick around for at least a couple more years? His performance in 2006 was as good as any I have seen.



Irish Jet said:


> Gay


Hey, I was young! :


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT LIONEL MESSI CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> Keylor Navas put on a hell of a show too. So did keepers like Ochoa or Howard.


True... and if they were still playing he would be the front runner for the Golden Ball. Amazing work.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Everyone remembers the missed penalty but look at this from Baggio in the build up to that 94 final:

R16: 1-0 down to Nigeria, he gets an 88th minute equaliser and then scores the winner in extra time.

QF: 1-1 with Spain, he gets an 88th minute winning goal.

SF: 2 first half goals help defeat Bulgaria 2-1 

5 crucial goals in 3 tight knockout stage games. 

That is what's called a great World Cup campaign.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I really don't have much interest in the final now. 

As for the actual game, it was boring. Kuyt had a pretty shit game with those awful crosses, and Vlaar stepping up first was a poor decision. I suppose I want Germany to win just because of all the Argentina predictions prior to this WC.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> I was full of praise for Messi for the first four games where he really was making things happen and coming good under pressure but he has had nothing to do with Argentina's success over the last two games and has been easily marked out of both matches. He would have to play pretty damn well in the final for me to call this a great world cup, at the moment it's no better than Ronaldo's Euro 2012.
> 
> How would this make him GOAT when it pales in comparison to stuff like Baggio's 94, Davor Suker's 98 and Ronaldo's 2002.


Because international football isn't the be all end all of what makes someone a great player? Messi's club career already compares favorably with a lot of the greats and he isn't even close to being done.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

So Many Tears, if you could all collect them in a cup and send that cup to Messi so he can enjoy the taste of them then that would be great


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Everyone remembers the missed penalty but look at this from Baggio in the build up to that 94 final:
> 
> R16: 1-0 down to Nigeria, he gets an 88th minute equaliser and then scores the winner in extra time.
> 
> ...


Yeah Baggio as well. The team he was playing in wasn't half as bad as Argentina during 86, but he was still decisive as much as Zidane or R9.

He was decisive in Italia 90 as well, even if he didn't score as much.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> Because international football isn't the be all end all of what makes someone a great player? Messi's club career already compares favorably with a lot of the greats and he isn't even close to being done.


Why would Argentina winning the world cup make him the GOAT though? GOAT is about individual performance not team performance. If he has another passive performance in a final that Argentina scrape through again, this won't even rank in the top 50 individual performances at a world cup. He would be lucky to make the team of the tournament but probably will win or lose because of his hype.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



danny_boy said:


> So Many Tears, if you could all collect them in a cup and send that cup to Messi so he can enjoy the taste of them then that would be great


Don't give him German ones, he'd drown. LOL.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> Because international football isn't the be all end all of what makes someone a great player?


Neither are numbers. Messi scored more than R9 did in his whole carreer and he's 10 years younger than the Brazilian, yet only a fool would take prime Messi over prime R9.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Λ Dandy Λ;36556354 said:


> Neither are numbers. Messi scored more than R9 did in his whole carreer and he's 10 years younger than the Brazilian, yet only a fool would take prime Messi over prime R9.


Unfortunately a lot of fools would. No one factors in intangibles anymore, they just look at stat sheets.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Why would Argentina winning the world cup make him the GOAT though? GOAT is about individual performance not team performance. If he has another passive performance in a final that Argentina scrape through again, this won't even rank in the top 50 individual performances at a world cup. He would be lucky to make the team of the tournament but probably will win or lose because of his hype.


He actually needed to truly put on a Zidane type performance in this cup to even inch toward that discussion... Messi fans don't like to hear it but his one team tenure absolutely hurts him since we've seen plenty of world class players play for one team and then bomb when they don't have a system designed to feed them. Barcelona is built for Messi... whose to say if he went to a Bayern or Manchester City or any good team and still perform at the level he has in a a team designed for him. Let's not even talk about the level of competition within that league...

He's a good player no doubt... but he is no Maradona or Zidane and the constant appeals to try and make him seem that way have grown very tiresome.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

When it comes to GOAT talk you can't suddenly bring up team accomplishments.

Fact is Maradona's 86 is a top 5 world cup campaign of all time. Barring a masterful display in the final Messi's 2014 is a borderline top 50 world cup campaign of all time. 

So he has not equalled or eclipsed an individual just because the end result for the team was the same. 

But there is still one game to go so lets see if Messi can bring the magic on Sunday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Λ Dandy Λ;36556354 said:


> Neither are numbers. Messi scored more than R9 did in his whole carreer and he's 10 years younger than the Brazilian, yet only a fool would take prime Messi over prime R9.


Or maybe only nostalgic people who desperately fight the thought of a current star being better that the star they saw as a kid would take R9 over Messi.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'll take the guy who dominated a World Cup. (Hint, he's Brazilian)


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Or maybe only nostalgic people who desperately fight the thought of a current star being better that the star they saw as a kid would take R9 over Messi.


Ronaldo was still playin not so long ago yet It was a different time from today so It's hard to compare.

However, you can't say that a people who would take R9 over Messi is wrong. Just like I can't say you're wrong for taking Messi over R9.

IMO, R9 > Messi but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Calibre of posts over the past few pages has reached new levels of embarrassing.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Should have known logic and perspective would annoy the Messi fans.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Or maybe only nostalgic people who desperately fight the thought of a current star being better that the star they saw as a kid would take R9 over Messi.


It's not a matter or being nostalgic, desperate or young. I may be arguing with someone born in 1999 for all I care. But today it's 2014: it would take half a day for everyone to download all Ronaldo's matches from 96 until the knee injury and Brazil's matches at 2002 WC. Same goes for Maradona.

So if anyone has a doubt, please do that: then come back and tell me that Messi or CR7 are better than Maradona or Ronaldo because they scored more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'll take the guy who continuously dominates the UEFA Champions League - the HIGHEST QUALITY competition in football.

And if he decides the final on Sunday, no one will give two shits about the quiet quater and semi final he has had.

Lastly, to describe Messi as a player about statistics, looking at the way he plays, the way he has decided matches against the top teams and the influence he has had on his team is beyond retardation.

The thought of him being remembered as the GOAT frightens the daylights out of you all and you look to make up any flimsy excuse possible to keep yourselves happy. Sorry, I grew up watching the stars of the 90s and early 00s and I loved the likes of Ronaldo, Batistuta, Baggio, Zidane, Figo, Laudrup, Redondo, Maldini, the list goes on -> Messi is better than all of them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Nor is it a surprise that someone who completely disregards club football and rated Tevez as a better player is at the front of the anti messi brigade the second he has a sub par performance, even when he was playing against a back 6 and his team won anyway.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> I'll take a guy who continuously dominates the UEFA Champions League - the HIGHEST QUALITY competition in football.
> 
> And if he decides the final on Sunday, no one will give two shits about the quiet quater and semi final he has had.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me in the slightest, if he has a superb final and Argentina win or lose I'll take my hat off to him as I did earlier in the competition.



> anti messi brigade


Lol. This is what happens when you dare criticise the media's poster boy. I call him out on his bad matches as I do for every player trying to live up to their superstar moniker. With great hype comes great responsibility.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Λ Dandy Λ;36556354 said:


> yet only a fool would take prime Messi over prime R9.





Kabraxal said:


> He's a good player no doubt... but he is no Maradona or Zidane and the constant appeals to try and make him seem that way have grown very tiresome.





Henry Hill said:


> I'll take the guy who dominated a World Cup. (Hint, he's Brazilian)





TNA Original said:


> IMO, R9 > Messi but that's just my opinion.





Henry Hill said:


> Should have known logic and perspective would annoy the Messi fans.












The Tears!

I cannot wait till EGame see's all this, he's gonna have an absolute fucking field day!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> I'll take a guy who continuously dominates the UEFA Champions League - the HIGHEST QUALITY competition in football.
> 
> And if he decides the final on Sunday, no one will give two shits about the quiet quater and semi final he has had.
> 
> ...


Agree to disagree bama3

Football was arguably more competitive ten years ago. That's why comparing players from different times is, IMO, pointless.

But hey, say what you want. You're the expert. You MUST be right. Silly me


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



danny_boy said:


> The Tears!
> 
> I cannot wait till EGame see's all this, he's gonna have an absolute fucking field day!


Why? Is there some alternate universe where Messi wasn't anonymous in the Quarter and Semi finals of a World Cups?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> Agree to disagree bama3
> 
> Football was arguably more competitive ten years ago. That's why comparing players from different times is, IMO, pointless.
> 
> But hey, say what you want. You're the expert. You MUST be right. Silly me


So why the hell are you saying R9 and Zidane > Messi?

You can't have it both ways. You either shut up and let the conversation roll on, or you explain why they are better than him.



Henry Hill said:


> Why? Is there some alternate universe where Messi wasn't anonymous in the Quarter and Semi finals of a World Cups?


Tbf, if Di Maria would have finished the chance, we would have been speaking about one of the best assists in World Cup history (Messi's sublime pass to Di Maria that cut open the defence vs Belgium in the quarters).


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> So why the hell are you saying R9 and Zidane > Messi?
> 
> You can't have it both ways. You either shut up and let the conversation roll on, or you explain why they are better than him.


It's a subjective point of view and I'm not saying I'm right. I don't know how Zizou or R9 would do in today's era nor do I know how Messi would have done in a past era.

I'm just saying, if I had a choice, I'd take R9 or Zizou in my team over Messi.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Well duh. All points of views are subjective and a forum is where we discuss them.

But since you don't know why you would take them over Messi, I'll leave it there.

By the way, I'm not even the biggest Messi fan, but I love how people rush to disclaim anything he achieves.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Well after almost a month of lame posts,the regular bitches from this subforum and their complaints because the new guys posting and becuase england WOATED like always,after all the hate posts against argentina....

AFTER ALL THAT this thread reached a new low with that lame new name,i guess this thread was doomed from the beginning...


BUT WHO CARES!!!

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

VAMO VAMO ARGENTINA VAMOOO VAMOOO A GANAAAR QUE ESTA BANDA QUILOMBERA NO TE DEJA DE ALENTAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Tbf, if Di Maria would have finished the chance, we would have been speaking about one of the best assists in World Cup history (Messi's sublime pass to Di Maria that cut open the defence vs Belgium in the quarters).


His passing is tremendous, as I've said before he finishes like Ronaldo and can pass like Iniesta, you can't ask for a higher compliment like that. I just find the constant media love fest a little too much to stomach, that's not me denying his talent or his ability to provide the goods, but rather a reaction to the lack of scrutiny he is rewarded that is a luxury I can't remember any other player enjoying. He can be sensational but he can also be shut down and he can sometimes be too passive but the media hype him up regardless as if he is God incarnate walking on the pitch.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Well duh. All points of views are subjective and a forum is where we discuss them.
> 
> But since you don't know why you would take them over Messi, I'll leave it there.
> 
> By the way, I'm not even the biggest Messi fan, but I love how people rush to disclaim anything he achieves.


You want reasons ?

Well, Messi, R9 & Zizou are among the GOATS.

Why would I chose R9 or Zidane over Messi ? Well maybe because the two already won the World Cup. Not only did they won it, they also owned it. I also prefer they style over Messi's. And perhaps I'm a bit biased too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



> By the way, I'm not even the biggest Messi fan, but I love how people rush to disclaim anything he achieves.


I think that's mostly in response to the people who rush to exaggerate anything he achieves.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Λ Dandy Λ;36556354 said:


> Neither are numbers. Messi scored more than R9 did in his whole carreer and he's 10 years younger than the Brazilian, yet only a fool would take prime Messi over prime R9.


Of course not, but I'm not talking about numbers. I'm talking about the fact that Messi has been the best player on the planet (at worst top 3 in a couple seasons) for the last 7 years.



Henry Hill said:


> Why would Argentina winning the world cup make him the GOAT though? GOAT is about individual performance not team performance. If he has another passive performance in a final that Argentina scrape through again, this won't even rank in the top 50 individual performances at a world cup. He would be lucky to make the team of the tournament but probably will win or lose because of his hype.


Because the main knock on the guy is that he doesn't produce for his country. If he wins the World Cup that argument goes away. I don't give a fuck if it's not in the top 50 individual performances in World Cup history, he's been decisive for his team in 4 out of their 6 games. FOUR OUT OF SIX. Name one player who has been more important to Argentina's run to the final. You can't.



Henry Hill said:


> I'll take the guy who dominated a World Cup. (Hint, he's Brazilian)


What is with your World Cup obsession? Are we supposed to start talking about Miroslav Klose as one of the best strikers of all time because of how consistently good he's been in the tournament? No. No we're not, because he's nowhere near that level.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Xapury said:


> Well after almost a month of lame posts,the regular bitches from this subforum and their complaints because the new guys posting and becuase england WOATED like always,after all the hate posts against argentina....
> 
> AFTER ALL THAT this thread reached a new low with that lame new name,i guess this thread was doomed from the beginning...
> 
> ...


I hate this Argentina team. I find them undeserving of a Final. I love a winner who plays well. But I'd also rather win ugly than lose with panache.

Anyway, Argentine people have suffered far too long, They deserved a long run from their National team.

I'm still hoping Germany wins the WC though


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Germany will win. Messi ain't getting past Hummels.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> I hate this Argentina team. I find them undeserving of a Final. I love a winner who plays well. But I'd also rather win ugly than lose with panache.
> 
> Anyway, Argentine people have suffered far too long, They deserved a long run from their National team.
> 
> I'm still hoping Germany wins the WC though


This Argentina team definitely isn't up to par with Pekerman's Argentina in terms of performance. That Argentina deserved that World Cup in 2006, but Pekerman choked when it mattered the most. At this point, I want us to just win a World Cup again and that's it. Fuck playing beautiful futbol if it doesn't produce results.

We indeed have suffered for too long. We produce too many great players to only have two World Cups.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> I'm still hoping Germany wins the WC though


Don't worry, it WILL happen. 

Argentina have shown nothing so far in this tournament and their team is almost the same as the one that got squashed four years ago, except many of them have short hair now. :lol






3rd July 2010... oh how I love you!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



> Because the main knock on the guy is that he doesn't produce for his country.


His production in this world cup is nowhere enough to go, oh yeah, GOAT. His only hope is for a mesmerising final. Unlike 90% of Messi fanboys, I do not live vicariously through any player and will give him his due if he steals the show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



xdryza said:


> This Argentina team definitely isn't up to par with Pekerman's Argentina in terms of performance. That Argentina deserved that World Cup in 2006, but Pekerman choked when it mattered the most. At this point, I want us to just win a World Cup again and that's it. Fuck playing beautiful futbol if it doesn't produce results.
> 
> We indeed have suffered for too long. We produce too many great players to only have two World Cups.


To be fair, that World Cup was stacked with teams that could have made the run and been fairly respectable in the style they played. France, Germany, Portugal, Argentina, and Italy just all that special something that has been lacking the past two cups. Though I still remember that shockingly bad officiating that probably took the steam out of Portugal... that was ugly.

I really wish this World Cup had that kind of presence from quite a few teams... but no one has really stepped up and played like Champions all tournament long. It's been extremely disappointing in that regard.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't worry, it WILL happen.
> 
> Argentina have shown nothing so far in this tournament and their team is almost the same as the one that got squashed four years ago, except many of them have short hair now. :lol
> 
> ...


Are you German?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



xdryza said:


> This Argentina team definitely isn't up to par with Pekerman's Argentina in terms of performance. That Argentina deserved that World Cup in 2006, but Pekerman choked when it mattered the most. At this point, I want us to just win a World Cup again and that's it. Fuck playing beautiful futbol if it doesn't produce results.
> 
> We indeed have suffered for too long. We produce too many great players to only have two World Cups.


I just realised...if you lose sunday, It will be the third time in a row that Argentina falls to Germany in three straight World Cups. That must be some kind of a record. :lol



Choke2Death said:


> Don't worry, it WILL happen.
> 
> Argentina have shown nothing so far in this tournament and their team is almost the same as the one that got squashed four years ago, except many of them have short hair now. :lol
> 
> ...


Man, the embarrassement Argentina suffered that day :banderas

I want Germany to win because It's better to say that we lost to the World Champions....makes it less painfull. Oh, and also because I had a lot of fun watching Germany trash Brazil :


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't worry, it WILL happen.
> 
> Argentina have shown nothing so far in this tournament and their team is almost the same as the one that got squashed four years ago, except many of them have short hair now. :lol
> 
> ...


Not exactly. Don't count your chickens before they hatch, my friend. While that 2010 Argentina team was atrocious (due to an incompetent "coach"), you can't compare that team to this one. People expected us to bow down to Holland, and we ended up beating them and shutting the haters who said they'd crush us. I don't mind us getting the underdog treatment, because they did that in 1986 and we won the whole thing. Germany might be tough, but they ain't unbeatable.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Waffelz said:


> Are you German?


Nope, but they've been my favorite team since I started watching football around 15 years ago. Only had TV access to Bundesliga back then, so since I was familiar with many of the players the first time I started watching international football, they were my favorite team of choice. Been that way ever since and other than 2004, I've never been disappointed by them because they always make it to the semi-finals at the very least.



> Not exactly. Don't count your chickens before they hatch, my friend. While that 2010 Argentina team was atrocious (due to an incompetent "coach"), you can't compare that team to this one. People expected us to bow down to Holland, and we ended up beating them and shutting the haters who said they'd crush us. I don't mind us getting the underdog treatment, because they did that in 1986 and we won the whole thing. Germany might be tough, but they ain't unbeatable.


I was mainly looking at the start 11 of that match. About 7-8 of them started tonight as well. And let's be honest, you didn't really beat Holland, it was a consistently boring game with no side showing signs of wanting to win. It got to penalties and ultimately, you were the better team there.

Right now, Germany's confidence is at an all-time high following the Brazil thrashing, so Argentina need to bring much more to the table in that match than they have in every other game combined for this tournament.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> You want reasons ?
> 
> Well, Messi, R9 & Zizou are among the GOATS.
> 
> Why would I chose R9 or Zidane over Messi ? *Well maybe because the two already won the World Cup.* Not only did they won it, they also owned it. I also prefer they style over Messi's. And perhaps I'm a bit biased too.


You realise the World Cup isn't the be all and end of football? There hasn't been a World Cup with multiple top quality teams this century. Look how poor 3 of the 4 semi finalists are this year. International football, in general, has been fairly dire since Euro 2000. The Champions League has been of a far higher standard than at least the last 3 World Cups.

What about Ronaldo and Zidane's club careers, which is the vast majority of a players career, where consistency of performance is rewarded and the standard of football is far higher? Messi already far surpasses them both and he's only halfway through his career. Do you even remember Ronaldo spending a large chunk of his career in the operating room? How about Zidane when Madrid were playing him on the left wing and he was booed by his own fans? In terms of consistency of performance and achievements you could quite easily put Iniesta over him.



Henry Hill said:


> Lol. This is what happens when you dare criticise the media's poster boy. I call him out on his bad matches as I do for every player trying to live up to their superstar moniker. With great hype comes great responsibility.


Have you been following this thread? He's taken stick after every Argentina match in this thread, even in the games were he was decisive and scored. Someone even called his free kick against Nigeria "poor". Post every Argentina match in here has turned into a post mortem of Messi's performance and desperate attempts to discredit him, when in reality he's been by far the most decisive player in a team that has just made the final.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> Nope, but they've been my favorite team since I started watching football around 15 years ago. Only had TV access to Bundesliga back then, so since I was familiar with many of the players the first time I started watching international football, they were my favorite team of choice. Been that way ever since and other than 2004, I've never been disappointed by them because they always make it to the semi-finals at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> I was mainly looking at the start 11 of that match. About 7-8 of them started tonight as well. And let's be honest, you didn't really beat Holland, it was a consistently boring game with no side showing signs of wanting to win. It got to penalties and ultimately, you were the better team there.


Germany is like the Poulidor of football latelyclap at my awesome cycling reference) : always there but never champions. 8*D

I hope they break the curse sunday 

At least It's a peacefull ride....meanwhile, me & my fellow French people had to go through a roller coaster. We always entertain the World, wether It's by playing like GOATs or by embarrassing ourselves :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> Nope, but they've been my favorite team since I started watching football around 15 years ago. Only had TV access to Bundesliga back then, so since I was familiar with many of the players the first time I started watching international football, they were my favorite team of choice. Been that way ever since and other than 2004, I've never been disappointed by them because they always make it to the semi-finals at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter at the end of the day. People were all high and mighty saying they would crush us because of our "shitty" defense and we would be another Brasil...well, what happened? I'm aware that Germany have been very strong this whole World Cup, but it's silly to count us out and just give them the cup. If Algeria were close to beating Germany, than we definitely have a chance.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> You realise the World Cup isn't the be all and end of football? There hasn't been a World Cup with multiple top quality teams this century. Look how poor 3 of the 4 semi finalists are this year. International football, in general, has been fairly dire since Euro 2000. The Champions League has been of a far higher standard than at least the last 3 World Cups.
> 
> What about Ronaldo and Zidane's club careers, which is the vast majority of a players career, where consistency of performance is rewarded and the standard of football is far higher? Messi already far surpasses them both and he's only halfway through his career. Do you even remember Ronaldo spending a large chunk of his career in the operating room? How about Zidane when Madrid were playing him on the left wing and he was booed by his own fans? In terms of consistency of performance and achievements you could quite easily put Iniesta over him.


Seb 

(it's Ownage)

I don't get it dude. Apparently an international tournament that happens every 4 years holds considerably more weight than ya know, the football these guys play every single year of their career.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Zidane > Messi

Rare mixture of immense talent and willpower.



> Apparently an international tournament that happens every 4 years holds considerably more weight than ya know, the football these guys play every single year of their career.


The very fact it happens every 4 years is why it holds so much weight, it means the pressure is so much more intense, the media attention is more magnified, the eyes of the world are watching you. To put in a legendary performance there is to cement yourself as a true footballing legend.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> You realise the World Cup isn't the be all and end of football? There hasn't been a World Cup with multiple top quality teams this century. Look how poor 3 of the 4 semi finalists are this year. International football, in general, has been fairly dire since Euro 2000. The Champions League has been of a far higher standard than at least the last 3 World Cups.
> 
> What about Ronaldo and Zidane's club careers, which is the vast majority of a players career, where consistency of performance is rewarded and the standard of football is far higher? Messi already far surpasses them both and he's only halfway through his career. Do you even remember Ronaldo spending a large chunk of his career in the operating room? How about Zidane when Madrid were playing him on the left wing and he was booed by his own fans? In terms of consistency of performance and achievements *you could quite easily put Iniesta over him*.


I like Iniesta but this is insulting :side:

Like i said in a previous post, competition was a lot better ten years ago. Figo, Nedved, Shevchenko, Henry, Maldini, Viera and I can go on & on.

And what I'm about to say may hurt barca fans but Messi has been playing in the most protected team of the decade. 3 CL in between 2006 & 2011 :clap. But despite being the better team, they shouldn't have made the Final of at least 2 of them (The semi against Chelsea in 2009 is an embarrassement). 

As for Zidane, well :






Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> I like Iniesta but this is insulting :side:
> 
> Like i said in a previous post, competition was a lot better ten years ago. *Figo, Nedved, Shevchenko, Henry, Maldini, Viera* and I can go on & on.
> 
> And what I'm about to say may hurt barca fans but Messi has been playing in the most protected team of the decade. 3 CL in between 2006 & 2011 :clap. But despite being the better team, they shouldn't have made the Final of at least 2 of them (The semi against Chelsea in 2009 is an embarrassement).


There's nothing insulting about comparing Iniesta and Zidane.

None of those players you mentioned are as good as Messi.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

"To become a legend, to be great, you also have to win a World Cup," 

Quote from Messi himself, I don't even agree with him but it stresses just how important this tournament is and how everything else in football pales to its importance.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> There's nothing insulting about comparing Iniesta and Zidane.
> 
> None of those players you mentioned are as good as Messi.


I didn't say they were. I just said they were better competition than the current RVP, Robben, Neymar, Thiago Silva, Yaya Toure etc....:draper2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> I like Iniesta but this is insulting :side:


Your posting is insulting.

Why don't we look at Iniesta's career?

Euro 2008 - His first international tournament as a consistent starter and after his emergence as a top player, both Spain (and Xavi for that matter) immediately improve immeasurably, they win the tournament. He missed the Confeds Cup a year later, Spain were poor and I think lost in the semi finals.

World Cup 2010 - Scores the winner in the final. One of the best players in the tournament, despite having missed the majority of the previous season after playing on one leg against Manchester United at Wembley the previous summer.

Euro 2012 - Brilliant throughout, player of the tournament.

His club career, both in terms of achievements and consistency of high level performance, shits all over Zidane's.

So based on your logic of Zidane and Ronaldo being better than Messi because "they won a World Cup", explain to me how it's insulting to say Iniesta is better than Zidane?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> "To become a legend, to be great, you also have to win a World Cup,"
> 
> Quote from Messi himself, I don't even agree with him but it stresses just how important this tournament is and how everything else in football pales to its importance.


Messi also said he'd rather win the World Cup than the Ballon d'Or but that's probably because he already has more of those than anybody else. There's a reason why he's won it more than anybody else.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



xdryza said:


> Doesn't matter at the end of the day. People were all high and mighty saying they would crush us because of our "shitty" defense and we would be another Brasil...well, what happened? I'm aware that Germany have been very strong this whole World Cup, but it's silly to count us out and just give them the cup. If Algeria were close to beating Germany, than we definitely have a chance.


I don't know how many of those predictions were serious. I did jokingly talk about Holland thrashing Argentina but didn't actually expect that to happen. The curiosity was regarding how well Argentina will fare against a tougher team than what has come in front of them up to this point. They did better than expected but didn't set anything on fire either. Germany had a close game against Algeria but it's not exactly unusual for a strong team to stumble against a far weaker side while being on a roll against top teams. Hell, look at Chelsea this past season. They beat all the top teams but couldn't win the EPL because of constant points dropped to bottom table teams.

With that said, I'm not counting out Argentina. That's just foolish because football is always unpredictable and anything can happen. But based on performances so far, Germany are definitely the favorites going into it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> Messi also said he'd rather win the World Cup than the Ballon d'Or but that's probably because he already has more of those than anybody else. There's a reason why he's won it more than anybody else.


You're right, it's called media hype. He fully deserves 2, the other 2 (11, 13) he won on name value.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> Your posting is insulting.
> 
> Why don't we look at Iniesta's career?
> 
> ...


What the hell dude ? :westbrook3


I said Messi & Zizou are among GOATs. So very hard to decide between the 2. That's why I said the WC win could be a criteria.

And I used a "IMO" before I said Zizou > Messi which mean It may not be true and that I accept other opinions, in opposition to some dumb Messi fans who say Messi is THE GOAT and that is the Truth with with a capital T.


And the part about Iniesta's club carreer shiting all over Zidane's is highly debatable.

Iniesta is a superb player, he accomplished a lot. He's one of the most talented player of the last decade yet there is still a world between his level & Zidane's.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> What the hell dude ? :westbrook3
> 
> 
> I said Messi & Zizou are among GOATs. So very hard to decide the 2. That's why I said the WC win could be a criteria.
> ...


Another post full of fluff. You haven't countered a single point i've made. The bold shows your not even confident in your own logic and yes, I know it's "IMO", you don't need to point that out.

What is the world of difference between Iniesta and Zidane? Iniesta has out-performed and out-achieved Zidane at both club and international level.

Since winning the World Cup is your criteria for Zidane/R9 being better than Messi, as you said here:



> Why would I chose R9 or Zidane over Messi ? Well maybe because the two already won the World Cup


Explain to me how Iniesta, who's won far more on international and club level (see my previous post), is a world behind Zidane?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> There's nothing insulting about comparing Iniesta and Zidane.
> 
> None of those players you mentioned are as good as Messi.


I'd argue, at his position, Maldini is far better than Messi. But then I think Cannavaro should have taken the Golden Ball in 06 over Zidane... I was more impressed by his presence and just owning his third of the pitch so when Buffon had to make it aave it was going to have to be a spectacular play to even breech that play.

But I won't disagree with the rest really... though I still would like to see Messi outside of Barcelona. I thought Kaka was pretty good, if a bit of a ball hog, but when he left Milan he didn't deliver quite as his legacy said he should have and was shown to be overrated. There are players that are great anywhere and there are players that are great in certain systems. An actual dominant WC performance by Messi would go a long way to at least hint he isn't just a Barca product.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> Another post full of fluff. You haven't countered a single point i've made. The bold shows your not even confident in your own logic and yes, I know it's "IMO", you don't need to point that out.
> 
> What is the world of difference between Iniesta and Zidane? Iniesta has out-performed and out-achieved Zidane at both club and international level.
> 
> ...


Look, I don't want to repeat myself. Like I already said 47 times, competition was better ten years ago hence less championships. Plus, like I also already said, Barcelona, despite being the best team of the last 7-8 years, was handed at least 2 CL on a silver plate. Easy to accomplish so many things when the ref helps you.

And do I really need to explain to you why Zizou > Iniesta ?? That's just common sense. Zizou vs Messi is debatable. Zizou vs Iniesta ? Not so much.

About my opinion, I trust it. I'm sure I'd take Zidane over Messi any time of the day. That doesn't mean I'm gonna jump to the throat of the guy who says otherwise.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> I'd argue, at his position, Maldini is far better than Messi. But then I think Cannavaro should have taken the Golden Ball in 06 over Zidane... I was more impressed by his presence and just owning his third of the pitch so when Buffon had to make it aave it was going to have to be a spectacular play to even breech that play.
> 
> But I won't disagree with the rest really... though I still would like to see Messi outside of Barcelona. I thought Kaka was pretty good, if a bit of a ball hog, but when he left Milan he didn't deliver quite as his legacy said he should have and was shown to be overrated. There are players that are great anywhere and there are players that are great in certain systems. An actual dominant WC performance by Messi would go a long way to at least hint he isn't just a Barca product.


Maldini was the one player on his list I considered having above Messi but I just said fuck it and went with none. And Cannavaro actually did win the Ballon d'Or in '06. Deservedly so.

Personally I have a ton of respect for one club players like Messi, Maldini, Raul, Gerrard, Del Piero and Totti. I have no wish to see him leave Barca. As far as I'm concerned he doesn't have anything to prove though I do understand your position.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> Look, I don't want to repeat myself. Like I already said 47 times, competition was better ten years ago hence less championships. Plus, like I also already said, Barcelona, despite being the best team of the last 7-8 years, was handed at least 2 CL on a silver plate. Easy to accomplish so many things when the ref helps you.


So you resort to ref conspiracy theories as a legitimate argument. Fucking Laughable.

The competition wasn't better 10 years ago, especially in the Champions League. The standard gets higher and higher almost every year.



> And do I really need to explain to you why Zizou > Iniesta ?? That's just common sense. Zizou vs Messi is debatable. Zizou vs Iniesta ? Not so much.


Why not? I'm using YOUR logic.

YOUR logic said R9 and Zidane were better than Messi because they had won a World Cup.

Iniesta has won one as well, as well as 2 Euro's, and he was pivotal in all 3. So why is he not better? Remember, i'm using your logic here. I could argue either way for Zidane or Iniesta, two phenomenal players, but have you got a better argument than "that's just common sense"?

He has also achieved far more than either in his club career. The catalyst in one of the best midfields in history. He played in 3 Champions League finals. He changed the game in the 2006 final after coming on. After the 2009 final he was heralded as the worlds best player by Rooney and Fergie. He was the only reason they were in the 2011 final after the semi, and was mesmeric while basically playing on one leg. Zidane and R9 both played in the Galactico era, and achieved far less, even in La Liga.



> About my opinion, I trust it. I'm sure I'd take Zidane over Messi any time of the day. That doesn't mean I'm gonna jump to the throat of the guy who says otherwise.


Your opinion holds no weight when you are unable to defend it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> Maldini was the one player on his list I considered having above Messi but I just said fuck it and went with none. And Cannavaro actually did win the Ballon d'Or in '06. Deservedly so.
> 
> Personally I have a ton of respect for one club players like Messi, Maldini, Raul, Gerrard, Del Piero and Totti. I have no wish to see him leave Barca. As far as I'm concerned he doesn't have anything to prove though I do understand your position.


To which I was shocked but happy with. I thought the World Cup might have skewed things slightly in Zidane's favour, espeically with the news it was his last WC. And defensively for all time, I thought Nesta was showing signs of greatness but he seemed to have trouble keeping healthy enough to really make a run at it... 

As for club players... most are usually not in the GOAT discussion but when they are, I personally use the national team as an indicator of where the talent really lies for players like that. I have seen too many players over the years play spectacularly for one club but fade at another that I get uncomfortable saying they are one of the greatest with any certainty. This is the first time Messi has really shown up at a WC and it hasn't been the stand out performance that would really cement it for me personally... he's had too many games where he is invisible for much of the match. Good player no doubt, but right now I think Maradona still outclasses him as an Argentinian player let alone GOAT. 

And it hurts to say that... I can't stand Maradona and the pride he takes from the Hand of God. One of the huge reasons I hate Argentina... though at least it wasn't trying to defend someone biting a man on the pitch <_<

I think two players that have sadly gotten lost in the shuffle lately though have been Beckenbaur and Best... those two were pretty great players as well but I hardly ever hear them in the discussion anymore. Granted Best doesn't quite have the accolades or "stats" as others do.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Past few pages...










My thoughts on the game today: 

*MASCHERANO*

What a fucking player. WHAT A FUCKING PLAYER. 

WHAT A FUCKING PLAYER

That was without a doubt the best performance of any individual player of this world cup so far. Holy fucking shit, I have never seen Robben so fucking useless and it was all Masch. IM SPEECHLESS. 

Oh we final now. 

If Messi wins this on sunday it's all over. He's the GOAT but if he wins on sunday he becomes the UNDISPUTED GOAT. 

All you people can kiss your ****** heroes like Pele, Ronaldo, Zidane etc...goodbye. Because it will be all over for them. Messi can put those trashbag cunts out of history. And rightfully so.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> I'll take the guy who continuously dominates the UEFA Champions League - the HIGHEST QUALITY competition in football.
> 
> *And if he decides the final on Sunday, no one will give two shits about the quiet quater and semi final he has had.*
> 
> ...


Great post, and the bold needs elaborating.

Who remembers what Zidane did before the final in 1998? I remember him getting a red card, not scoring at all, and France being rescued by Lilian Thuram against Croatia in extra time. Ronaldo was by far the player of the tournament and best player in the world pre final - look how he's remembered for that tournament. His victimisation made his redemption in 2002 all the more sweet. That's why the final is what matters, it's what people remember, besides the big moments obviously (Bergkamp, Owen). Messi has certainly had a better pre final tournament this time around than Zidane had in 1998. Would be surprised if Argentina won though because they're an average as fuck team and Germany won't mentally capitulate like Brazil did then.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Not sure if this was already touched upon but Lionel Messi's close friend, Argentinean journalist Jorge "Topo" Lopez died in a car accident the morning before the game. I think he deserves a pass for his performance today or at least a bit of sympathy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

finally, a thread title worth fapping to


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

lmao at the dutch players being too scared to take the first pelanty

could've avoided it by, y'know, not having everyone behind the ball.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Kiz can you stop criticizing the tactical genius that is Louis van Otter?

Isn't Miroslav Klose already the "Undisputed GOAT" when he broke Ronaldo's record? Or does he need a World Cup to become one? :bigron

Whichever way the final goes I hope Muller scores. The guy will be after Klose's record next time around.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

wouldn't be right if the world cup's greatest goalscorer never won the cup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

wow seb is back


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Worst fucking game ever... I'm from Holland and I got pissed how useless their attackers were.. I bet Argentina wanted to go to Penalties since they did a lot better defending than attacking... If Argentina try to do the same shit with Germany.. I hope Germany makes like 3 goals and send a messsage to them to make the fucking match exciting and tell Messi to wake up because I barely noticed him today..


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I cant stand 120 minute matches...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Dutch had so many players behind the ball m8

:messi :messi


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

that gif always makes me feel good about myself and what I can accomplish in this life


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Wait......did Femto hijack the thread and change the title ? :mcgee

Anyway, if you had to name the best player of the tournament, who would it be ?

James Rodriguez ? He'd be deserving but can a player whose team was eliminated in 1/4 Final win the best player award ?


Arjen Robben ? Too bad his last game was mediocre.

Thomas Muller ? Well, It depends. If he plays well this sunday, maybe.

Lionel Messi ? A complicated case. For the most part of the tournament he's played like a ghost yet has managed to be decisive on numerous occasions with his sparks of pure brilliance. Much like Muller, It will depend on how he plays the Final.

Other suggestions ?? Neymar ? :troll


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

So do we have a new set record at this WC for most games that went OT?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Le Tissier, Zola and Klose > all the supposed GOATs talked about in this thread


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



CamillePunk said:


> that gif always makes me feel good about myself and what I can accomplish in this life


oh yeah?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I disagree with most of the post stated. As far as GOATs go I think the list is as follow:

1)Maradona: do I need to explain it? Productive, decissive and magical in every team he is been. Also the main culprit of Argentina's legitimate WC (the 78's one is stained by the military junta and the rigged matches) As an additive he is the one behind the greatest goal in history. 

1)Di Stéfano: he changed the game, as simply as that. A prolific scorer(in his first season in Madrid he scored 27 goals in 28 matches), an expeditious defender, a playmaker and above all a general on the field. He was the pioneer in the position of todocampista(all-midfielder). He was the first mediatic player His titles at a club level speaks for himself and it is clear that no one is gonna surpass him at that department in the near future. He is part of some of the best teams ever, La Máquina (River Plate), El Ballet Azul (Millonarios) and El Madrid de las Cinco Copas (RMCF). He was unlucky at an international level: only a Copa América with Argentina, Argentina refuse to participate in Brazil WC, in the Sweden WC Spain did not qualify, in Chile he was out due to an injure, and England 66 came too late and in the first EuroCup Franco withdrew the team from the semifinals because he was scared of being beaten by a socialist entity. Also he had a prolific career as manager.

2)Cruyff: another player that changed the game both as a player and as manager. Without him Barça would be a different club. Talking about Johan is talking about Total Football and the Clockwork Orange. That's enough to convince anyone. 

3)Pelé: his two greatest disadvantages are that he spent all his career in America and that he is a FIFA suck up D). Although it is fair to say that the differences between Europe and South America competitions were more narrow that today. The emblematic player of the World Cups although he hardly intervened in one of them.

4)Messi: I am not blind. Lio has been splendorous. One of the most prolific players in history. Maybe not the most plastic but truly effective. Seeing his lower body works is great. He was in GOAT level from 2009 to 2011 but now he is on decline. Even after his sabbatical season he couldn't pressure consistenly to save his life in the WC. He is still great, capable of changing a game in seconds but he is not longer trasmitting the joy to play. Also he is fraudster.

Rest: Zidane, Beckenbauer, Garrincha, Platini, Iniesta, Lev Yashin, Ronaldo, Charlton, Socrates, Puskas, Kubala, Maldini, Kempes, Gento, etc.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> Your opinion holds no weight when you are unable to defend it.


Allow me to defend it for him. 

Zidane - 10/10 internationally, 8/10 club level

Messi - 7/10 internationally (that could change depending on his Sunday performance), 10/10 club level

Also I'll give Messi his 10 and 12 Ballon D'Ors - fully deserved. But 11 was Sneijder and 13 was probably Ronaldo - he was great in every competition for club and country and transformed himself into a big match player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

and i take away a world cup for zidane and 1 world player of the year. because it's a fucking stupid argument to even try


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> and i take away a world cup for zidane and 1 world player of the year. because it's a fucking stupid argument to even try


How is debating about who was the best player in a given year a stupid argument?

You do realise that I don't actually have the power to take away those Ballon D'ors? However if someone is going to use that to prop us his achievements I feel obligated to put forward the argument that only half of them were actually warranted. 

The media are obsessed with Lionel Messi. They want you to believe that he has dominated this generation when in truth there is not much between him, Ronaldo and Iniesta. 

Maradona also was not by far the best player of this generation, Platini was every bit as talented as him and might have the same acclaim if not for one of the most controversial world cup incidents of all time that might have robbed him of world cup glory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

no i had no idea that you didnt have the power to take away ballon d'ors. thanks for letting me know

trying to remove awards that he earned is just utterly dense and desperate. he still won them.

the fact that messi is 27 and even in the discussion proves just how great he is. in 7 years he'll be even further ahead of everyone else, success wise. and if he wins the world cup then there goes every crybaby's last straw of an argument.

but you once thought tevez was the best player in the world, so there's no real purpose discussing this at all.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Allow me to defend it for him.
> 
> Zidane - 10/10 internationally, 8/10 club level
> 
> ...


There is no point in talking to him, he can't accept other people's opinions.

And about the Ballon d'Or, I think Sneijder deserved it more in 2010 when he won every titles with Inter and went to the WC Final with Netherlands while Messi didn't win anything with Barca and was embarrassed in the World Cup.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> no i had no idea that you didnt have the power to take away ballon d'ors. thanks for letting me know
> 
> trying to remove awards that he earned is just utterly dense and desperate. he still won them.
> 
> ...


Again more nonsense media hype. It's Messi's performance that counts not the performance of the team. If he plays mediocre in the Quarter, semis and final and Argentina still win that does not make it a great world cup for him, it makes it a great world cup for Argentina. 

How can you post there with a straight face and honestly think that would compare to the likes of Maradona in 86 or Baggio in 94, two guys who dragged their teams all the way to the final through unreal clutch plays in the Quarters and Semis. 

The only way this becomes a legendary world cup for Messi is if he has a legendary final. 

You're probably right though, me saying one stupid thing about a player once probably means that everything I ever post should be ignored, I very much doubt I could stroll through your post history and find anything to roll my eyes at.



> And about the Ballon d'Or, I think Sneijder deserved it more in 2010 when he won every titles with Inter and went to the WC Final with Netherlands while Messi didn't win anything with Barca and was embarrassed in the World Cup.


Agree, I meant when the award was handed out though, so 2011 based on performances in the year 2010. 2013 for Ronaldo's Euro 12, heroic CL semi final display against Bayern, winning La Liga etc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

^ only once?



Henry Hill said:


> Tevez is the best footballer in the world and it won't be too long before all those sycophantic pundits start singing to the same tune. He has absolutely everything you could want in a footballer - he has great vision, control, workrate, passing, heading, strength and he can score goals - just an awesome talent. Even if he wasn't a prolific goalscorer he would still be a world class talent because of all the other stuff he brings to the game.
> 
> Other players better than Villa:
> 
> ...





Henry Hill said:


> Tevez is a much more complete player than Ronaldo. He can do practically anything and never loses heart. Tevez clearly wasn't happy at United so that's an unfair comparison - since joining City he has been incredible and almost single-handedly defeated his former club in the cup last season. Ronaldo needs good team-mates around him but Tevez is effectively carrying a very mediocre City side and not getting enough credit for it. The stuff that City have spent their money on boggles the mind.





Henry Hill said:


> Current:
> 
> 1.) Carlos Tevez - Supremely skillful and extremely hard working. Goals, assists, great play -he is the perfect player and a great asset for any team.
> 2.) Andres Iniesta
> ...





Henry Hill said:


> Codswollox, he's not even Barca's best player and Tevez is more rounded when discussing the worlds best.


allow me to save everyone's time and just highlight some of Henry Hill's finest work.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Wasn't Zidane that ****** that choked so hard on his own anger in the world cup final that he cost France the cup? 

Can't remember because I don't pay much attention to useless *******.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

hahahahahahahahaha seb is still embarassing nobodies. 
OPA GERMANY.
goodbye faggets


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Rush said:


> allow me to save everyone's time and just highlight some of Henry Hill's finest work.


Nothing more pathetic than going through someone's post history tbh. Like pissing on a tramp when he's sleeping. 

The conversation was about Messi.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

That GOAT conversation has gotten out of hand, every one has an opinion & some people need to deal with it.

I think we can all agree to say that Messi & Zidane are among the greatest players of all time. I prefer Zidane but I'm not gonna jump to the throat of people who don't think like me.

If Argentina wins sunday, It'll cement Messi's place among the all-time greats even more. But we always say that the It's the last impression that sticks longer in people's mind so Messi better not choke on sunday. But I don't think Argentina can win if Messi chokes....unless they resist long enough to go to the PK shootout.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Nothing more pathetic than going through someone's post history tbh. Like pissing on a tramp when he's sleeping.
> 
> The conversation was about Messi.


If you woke up i wouldn't be the one having to piss on a sleeping tramp. Your hate for Messi is as over the top as the undeserved love he gets. You think you're balanced when it comes to discussing Messi but thats only because you have a chip on both shoulders.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> Wasn't Zidane that ****** that choked so hard on his own anger in the world cup final that he cost France the cup?
> 
> Can't remember because I don't pay much attention to useless *******.


Wow the amount of ignorance is shocking.

Zidane choked....well, he's human after all. That doesn't erase all the great things he's done in his career.

You didn't pay attention to Zidane...well you hated football I guess.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Rush said:


> If you woke up i wouldn't be the one having to piss on a sleeping tramp. *Your hate for Messi is as over the top as the undeserved love he gets.* You think you're balanced when it comes to discussing Messi but thats only because you have a chip on both shoulders.


I don't hate Messi at all. I hate Messi fanboys and the Messi media because of how obnoxious and overbearing they are. I was in awe of Messi at the start of this world cup and I'll be in awe of him if he plays to his potential on Sunday.

People used to think I had an irrational hatred of Ronaldo because I called him out on being a flat track bully which he was and didn't deserve at the time to be called the 2nd best player in the world when he constantly disappeared in big games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

"I'm a ****** and I can't possibly be considered one of the greatest players of all time because I put my own selfish anger ahead of my team when my team needed me the most and choked hard in the world cup final." - Zinedine Zidane

There you have it folks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

"If Argentina win the world cup I am the GOAT. Regardless of whether or not I touch the ball in the final and we still scrape a win I am the GOAT. Regardless of how this world cup performance compares to other world cup performances from legends of the game I am the GOAT."

They caught Messi in a particularly talkative mood this afternoon.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> "I'm a ****** and I can't possibly be considered one of the greatest players of all time because I put my own selfish anger ahead of my team when my team needed me the most and choked hard in the world cup final." - Zinedine Zidane
> 
> There you have it folks.


I've seen some shitty posts in my first 9 months on this forum but I'll admit, you reached a new low.

What's with your obsession over the word "******" anyway ?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> I've seen some shitty posts in my first 9 months on this forum but I'll admit, you reached a new low.
> 
> What's with your obsession over the word "******" anyway ?


"TNA Original has no idea what he is talking about, and I am a choking ******."- Zinedine Zidane


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

At least the so called anti-Messi brigade posts were all on topic about Messi. 

As soon as the Messi fanboys arrive, it's foul language, dirty tactics and irrelevant insults.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> "TNA Original has no idea what he is talking about, and I am a choking ******."- Zinedine Zidane


Are you trippin ? :westbrook3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

This debate is like a bad joke that keeps on getting dumber.

you should all be proud.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

You know you're grasping at straws in a debate when you're calling Zidane a choker. His volatile nature hindered France at times but he was the opposite of a choker, he always raised his game for the big occasions.

Also Gerd Muller for some reason is never included in these GOAT topics yet he has a similar club resume to Messi (Three European Titles and a similar scoring ratio domestically and in the CL)

On top of that he is the greatest international goalscorer of all time with more goals than games (just staggering)and scored the winning goals in European and World Cup finals. 

One of the few players with a case for 10/10 internationally and domestically.

Point is the case for GOAT is wide, wide open. The media have pushed this Messi / Maradona debate because it's a great narrative with them both being Argentine. That's all it is, hype.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> This debate is like a bad joke that keeps on getting dumber.
> 
> *you should all be proud*.


I am :kanye2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> This debate is like a bad joke that keeps on getting dumber.
> 
> you should all be proud.


"Femto's posts should be avoided as they are known to cause brain cancer." - Gerd Muller


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

The real GOAT is the caveman who first kicked a round stone in between two upright mammoth tusks

Without him there would be no Messi, Zidane, Maradona and so on

Thank you Mr. *indecipherable grunt*

:agree:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> "Femto's posts should be avoided as they are known to cause brain cancer." - Gerd Muller





Femto said:


> This debate is like a bad joke that keeps on *getting dumber*.


predicted.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Yeah this has fallen off a cliff since the Messi apologists arrived. See you all on Sunday and my heartfelt good luck to Lionel, I hope he plays to his potential.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Ugh, the amount of Messi butthurt posts here is staggering.

Middle path and all. Plz.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> The real GOAT is the caveman who first kicked a round stone in between two upright mammoth tusks
> 
> Without him there would be no Messi, Zidane, Maradona and so on
> 
> ...


I didn't know Rooney was that old


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Zidane - 10/10 internationally, 8/10 club level


Wut? Zidane's got to be one of the 3-4 most decisive players in UCL history...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

It's a shame Kevin McNaughton is Scottish. That Silver Fox is the best RB in the world. Could easily be the Germans talismanic right back.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

WOAT thread with WOAT new name.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Xapury said:


> WOAT thread with WOAT new name.


negged


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

The current thread title is GOAT. Only 3 days before everyone will accept Klose as the true GOAT. :bow

Also:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...tina-in-World-Cup-final-predicts-Cortana.html

:hb

Destiny can't be stopped. rton2 :adr


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Klose (or as my phone wants to change it to, Loose) has a long way to go before he surpasses Oliver Neuville.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

But has Neuville ever had his picture taken with...










Rihanna

(he hasn't, I googled just in case)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Anyone can get their picture taken with a dumb ho.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

WOAH

What's with the Rihanna hate?

The ONLY lelbron) good thing to have ever come out of Barbados :shrug


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Yeah Rihanna likely has a vagina like a yawning hippo. She'd not feel it if Shaquille O'Neal dive bombed in there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Henry Hill said:


> Allow me to defend it for him.
> 
> Zidane - 10/10 internationally, 8/10 club level
> 
> ...


Your years are mixed up, but by 13 (which is actually 12, 13 was last year which Ronaldo won) you're referring to the year when Messi scored 91 goals in the calendar year (a record), including 50 for Barcelona in La Liga (a record), 14 in the Champions League (a record) on his way to a fourth CL Golden boot in a row (also a record), pretty sure he also matched Batistuta's record for most goals in a single year (12?) for Argentina too, including a hat trick against Brazil, iirc the first person to do that since Paolo Rossi.

Fairly easy to see why he absolutely dominated the vote. It's frankly ridiculous to try and discredit the merit him of winning that award.

The comparison was Zidane and Iniesta, btw. This is a Zidane who's best performances didn't even come at the World Cup for France, they came at Euro 2000, but he's still behind Iniesta based on this logic (international and club success/performances, see my earlier posts for examples). I prefer judging a player by how good he actually is, though, which is why I would have Zidane slightly ahead of Don Andres.



TNA Original said:


> There is no point in talking to him, he can't accept other people's opinions.
> 
> And about the Ballon d'Or, I think Sneijder deserved it more in 2010 when he won every titles with Inter and went to the WC Final with Netherlands while *Messi didn't win anything with Barca* and was embarrassed in the World Cup.


I accept other people's opinions, but you literally didn't counter a single point I made or back up your argument at all. It's not really surprising you didn't even bother responding to my last post.

Bold is wrong but don't let facts get in the way. Saying he was embarrassed at the World Cup is another exaggeration as well, he won 2 man of the match awards, he wasn't at his best but he was behind most of what Argentina did well, whilst playing in a poor team with an absolute joke of a manager - just like in 2006 when Peckerman subbed on Julio Cruz ahead of him against Germany when the game was stretched and crying out for some pace and dynamism.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'm not actually picking sides here as I couldn't give too much of a shit but one aspect if what Seb said rings true with me - what happened to just judging a player on actual ability? Ignore what they've won or what team they played in - how good are they week in week out?

None of this tournaments/stats are key shit, if they were then Klose would be closer (LOL) to God status.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT MIROSLAV KLOSE CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> I accept other people's opinions, but you literally didn't counter a single point I made or back up your argument at all. It's not really surprising you didn't even bother responding to my last post.
> 
> Bold is wrong but don't let facts get in the way. Saying he was embarrassed at the World Cup is another exaggeration as well, he won 2 man of the match awards, he wasn't at his best but he was behind most of what Argentina did well, whilst playing in a poor team with an absolute joke of a manager - just like in 2006 when Peckerman subbed on Julio Cruz ahead of him against Germany when the game was stretched and crying out for some pace and dynamism.



When I said Messi was embarrassed, I meant Argentina and I was only refering to the loss against Germany. Although It wasn't all his fault, It's still a stain on a resume when trying to win a Ballon d'Or.

Btw, I was wrong, he did win La Liga that year but that is pale in comparison to what Sneijder won.

And I don't remember exactly when, but the vote system changed. I think It was in 2010. That is the year Messi shouldn't have won the Ballon d'Or. IMO, he shouldn't even have made top 3. Sneijder and his spanish teammates Xavi & Iniesta deserved it more


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

If Shkodran Mustafi plays in the final and scores, that would be the ultimate insult to Argentina.

For that reason, I hope it happens.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Vader said:


> I'm not actually picking sides here as I couldn't give too much of a shit but one aspect if what Seb said rings true with me - what happened to just judging a player on actual ability? Ignore what they've won or what team they played in - how good are they week in week out?


This is why I spent pages in a one way argument using someone else's logic to present Iniesta as a better player than Zidane (something I don't agree with, though the difference is very marginal).


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Vader said:


> I'm not actually picking sides here as I couldn't give too much of a shit but one aspect if what Seb said rings true with me - what happened to just judging a player on actual ability? Ignore what they've won or what team they played in - how good are they week in week out?
> 
> None of this tournaments/stats are key shit, if they were then Klose would be closer (LOL) to God status.


When I first came with the accomplishment argument, I said It could be a criteria when players are so great, It's nearly impossible to pick a better player based only on abilities.

I think we pretty much all agree players like Messi or Zizou are up there with the all-time greats. They have God-given abilities.

So I chose Zizou over Messi because of his titles. He won a WC which is the Holy Grail for a footballer.

But a person who prefer Messi could say that Messi has won more Ballon d'Or than anybody.

The point being, when talking about Messi, Zizou, Pele, Maradonna, Di Stefano, etc...you could make a case for each of them to be the GOAT.

I chose Zidane because I prefer Zidane, I prefer his style and the fact that he's French also plays a part.

I hope It answers some questions.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

My favorite team is Brazil, but since they're out, I hope Argentina and Messi take the cup home.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Anyone ready for the 2015 Women's World Cup
Come On, The US Women's Team Are Better than the men and The Japanese Women As Well.
Wonder If Japan will win this one again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

LMAO


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Anyone ready for the 2015 Women's World Cup
> Come On, The US Women's Team Are Better than the men and The Japanese Women As Well.
> Wonder If Japan will win this one again.


I'm one of the few that is... Especially after that Olympic tournament two years ago. That was some exciting football.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

LOL @ women's sports


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> LOL @ women's sports


Have you watched it or is this just a knee jerk reaction? Granted, it seems bigger in the US than most places... which is a strange reversal.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> Have you watched it or is this just a knee jerk reaction? Granted, it seems bigger in the US than most places... which is a strange reversal.


I was partly kidding. A few of my female friends play soccer but nah, I can't bring myself to watch that shit. Women just don't have the same physical capacity as men. It comes off as a watered down version of the sport.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> I was partly kidding. A few of my female friends play soccer but nah, I can't bring myself to watch that shit. Women just don't have the same physical capacity as men. It comes off as a watered down version of the sport.


I usually feel that way, but like wrestling, it's more about technical skill and I find the women to be pretty good. Actually, nationally wise I find the women to be a far more cleaner game with less diving and poor tactics that drag the games down. Granted, It tends to be blowout or thriller. But so far I still think the Canada/US game from the Olympics (Japan game wasn't bad either) is probably the best national game in the past 4 years or so in a competetive match. 

Club wise... not so much. It's not that they are horrible, at least in the US, but that they just don't have the depth that the European leagues have. I was actually surprised at the numbers for the US women's clubs though.. pretty decent giving it's a women's sport and they are generally avoided. But then, maybe a lot of people were like me then got pulled in with the recent exploits and play of the national team as well as seeing the few games that used be on the fox soccer channel. But then, I'm one of those that, like wrestling, if I run into it on TV I will stop and watch in almost all circumstances


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If Shkodran Mustafi plays in the final and scores, that would be the ultimate insult to Argentina.
> 
> For that reason, I hope it happens.


Not sure what the connection is? He is of Albanian descent, not Argentinean. What am I missing here?

Also Mustafi was injured in the Algeria game and ruled out for the World Cup since then, so it won't happen. http://www.espnfc.com/fifa-world-cu...mustafi-ruled-out-of-world-cup-through-injury


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I kind of want Argentina to win now.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Anyone ready for the 2015 Women's World Cup
> Come On, The US Women's Team Are Better than the men and The Japanese Women As Well.
> Wonder If Japan will win this one again.


Nope because France always finishes 4th


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Telos said:


> Not sure what the connection is? He is of Albanian descent, not Argentinean. What am I missing here?
> 
> Also Mustafi was injured in the Algeria game and ruled out for the World Cup since then, so it won't happen. http://www.espnfc.com/fifa-world-cu...mustafi-ruled-out-of-world-cup-through-injury


Everton reject, only entered the squad in April, considered the least impressive member of the squad. Wouldn't it be great if he could score the goal that beat Team Messi?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I see we are discussing female football in this this thread now.

This is when you just fucking know this thread is going to shit.

Women and sports shouldn't even be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> I see we are discussing female football in this this thread now.
> 
> This is when you just fucking know this thread is going to shit.
> 
> Women and sports shouldn't even be used in the same sentence.


:floyd1


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Women's football is just meh

With things like Tennis it's obviously behind the men's game but it's still at a high enough level that it can be watched and enjoyed. Women's football though :deandre


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Curry said:


> Women's football is just meh
> 
> With things like Tennis it's obviously behind the men's game but it's still at a high enough level that it can be watched and enjoyed. Women's football though :deandre


It depends on where you are and the access probably. I can understand it not being someone's thing, but E-game's response was just.... yeeeah.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I like women's football cause AMERICA is actually good ositivity


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Black Jesus said:


> I like women's football cause AMERICA is actually good ositivity


So you must hate men's football?

Because if that was directed at me then you seriously need better logic since I'm obviously a huge fan of men's football and have been for years, despite the US being average at best. But then, most probably assume I was born in the US for some strange reason. Live in the US now but, hint hint, I actually wasn't born here *gasp shock awe*.

Now, I am just exposed constantly to the MLS and the US national games so I've become a fan over the past 10 years. So maybe you need to rethink the jab if that is what you were trying to do... just maybe?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I've refereed a couple of women's games this past season, they can be quite ferocious when they really want to be

Mind you I imagine that's just built up frustration from forever being in the shadows off the men's game :des

EDIT: If the FA happen to be reading this, my name is Mike Riley, I use the username danny_boy because that happens the nickname Clatter's and Webby have given me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Curry said:


> Women's football is just *meh*
> 
> With things like Tennis it's obviously behind the men's game but it's still at a high enough level that it can be watched and enjoyed. Women's football though :deandre


Lol @ understatement of the year.

Women have their place, and those places are in the kitchen, laundry room or cleaning closet. Not a FUCKING football pitch. 

Seriously, people should banned from this thread for discussing women's football a few days from the World Cup Final. What an utter disgrace spamming this thread with that horseshit. 

Seriously, get out you freaks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was expecting a lot of Messi related posts. But woman's football? 

K bye. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Womens football omg you WOATS :duck :aryalol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Women's football? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Xapury said:


> Womens football omg you WOATS :duck :aryalol





Parker said:


> I was expecting a lot of Messi related posts. But woman's football?
> 
> K bye.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


A lot has already been said about Messi and the game... all that is left is the wait. Though this seeming intense hatred of the women's side of things is really starting to make me wonder about some here. It's been a few posts to spend some a few hours waiting for the final and it's actually about football. Don't get the big deal about it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Saint Dick said:


> LOL @ women's sports





EGame said:


> Women and sports shouldn't even be used in the same sentence.












@ thread title










shep pls


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

celebrity hairstyles to avoid #27 - Owen Wilson


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> I usually feel that way, but like wrestling, *it's more about technical skill and I find the women to be pretty good. *


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> So you must hate men's football?
> 
> Because if that was directed at me then you seriously need better logic since I'm obviously a huge fan of men's football and have been for years, despite the US being average at best. But then, most probably assume I was born in the US for some strange reason. Live in the US now but, hint hint, I actually wasn't born here *gasp shock awe*.
> 
> Now, I am just exposed constantly to the MLS and the US national games so I've become a fan over the past 10 years. So maybe you need to rethink the jab if that is what you were trying to do... just maybe?


My post was clearly a joke and yet you wasted time writing a two paragraph response. Lel. Loosen up and pls go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

If we are going to talk about women and sports its volleyball, or bust. Or ass. :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'm not remotely sexist but women's football is atrocious. It's much slower paced and the goalkeepers are embarrassing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

:lmao female sports other than tennis

it's like watching a bunch of blind baby elephants try and do anything. horrible.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'd say you can make an argument for volleyball, golf and netball too for sports females can play reasonably well.

but yeah womens football is awful for the majority.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Though there is only one side that has a bunch of diving c*nts :fuckedup:neymar


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

BRAVE Vlaar stepping up to take the first pen when the other SCARED COWARD Dutch players wouldn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

What is this shit about women's sports?

What is this shit about the fucking World Cup. That shit's done.

We were discussing LEGACIES. Prime Ronaldinho > Any version of Zidane.

Come at me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I watched the womens F.A Cup final and the womens Champions League final in between the season ending and the WC starting.

The quality was shocking. It was borderline Sunday League with a couple of ale house teams slugging it out on a muddy pitch with the heaviest hangover known to man.

Firstly, the keepers are far too small to be playing in normal sized goals so watching them try and dive is pathetic as they're not saving anything that isn't directly at them. 

Secondly, the most important point, they're not very good in general. I don't mean, your standard championship player not doing well in the PL player because they have ability just not top of the game ability, I'm talking more like first touches similar to Purple Aki in a gym changing room, keepers can barely kick a ball long and off the ground, the women are slow and have no stength and lack any form of decent passing ability to compensate for the lack of natural athletism. 

Womens fitba should just be binned. 

Or forced to play in limited clothing. 

Except the ugly ones.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Prime Ronaldinho was a different beast entirely.



steamed hams said:


> BRAVE Vlaar stepping up to take the first pen when the other SCARED COWARD Dutch players wouldn't.


Maybe, but probably not. The team was lined up in the exact same order as in the previous match, but RvP was already out, so Vlaar was slotted in.

Would've been better to persist with RvP and sub in Krul instead of Hunter, therefore Vlaar would only have to miss the last penalty.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Emma Byrne is the GOAT keeper


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Then again, for the last few months I've been filling one of my gym socks to pictures of Laure Boulleau so at least womens fitba gave me some new material. 










:trips5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Womens football summed up in a 3:30 video:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> Maybe, but probably not. The team was lined up in the exact same order as in the previous match, but RvP was already out, so Vlaar was slotted in.





> World Cup - Two Dutch players refused to take first penalty, says Van Gaal


https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news...s-able-use-penalty-expert-002243904--sow.html


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Yeah, but point was that Robben, Sneijder (ha!), Kuyt & Huntelaar all had their assigned spots. The others were all young defensive players. Calling them cowards b/c they weren't confident taking penalties is harsh.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Irish Jet said:


> What is this shit about women's sports?
> 
> What is this shit about the fucking World Cup. That shit's done.
> 
> ...


Debatable.

Wasn't Ronaldinho in his prime when Zidane embarrassed him, Kaka & so many other in that 1/4 Final masterpiece ?

Anyway, Ronaldinho was still fucking great. A shame he loves nightclubs more than football fpalm


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Messi could easily enter at least the top 10 of all time after this World Cup. Maybe top five if they win.

And Messi vs Maradona? That's a difficult one. Both dragged their respective Argentina sides to World Cup finals. All I can say is that Messi hasn't been on performance enhancing drugs (as far as I know). But he'd be at least ahead of Mario Kempes in Argentina's all time top three, win or no win.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I wouldn't say Messi dragged this team to the final. Not after the last two rounds.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



TNA Original said:


> Debatable.
> 
> Wasn't Ronaldinho in his prime when Zidane embarrassed him, Kaka & so many other in that 1/4 Final masterpiece ?
> 
> Anyway, Ronaldinho was still fucking great. A shame he loves nightclubs more than football fpalm


That World Cup was pretty much the beginning of the end of him and that Brazil team was a shambles, but yeah, that was only after several embarrassments dished out by his Barca to Zidane's Madrid though.

He's easily the most talented player I've seen. If he had the mentality of Ronaldo or Messi I've no doubt he'd be considered the greatest player ever and would still be playing at a high level now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Womens football summed up in a 3:30 video:


First off... 16 years ago. Second, I don't have easy access to the European side of women's club teams so maybe for that side of the game Europe is just a joke if that is the normal play over there. But to take one league and say that is all of women's football is strawmanning and a terrible argument. That's like taking the MLS at the start and calling out all of football because of the rather mediocre to horrid play. Though again, national play and club play are two different beasts. On the women's side the national play is far better while the opposite holds true for the men. That will be the last I say about the women's side since it only stirs up some people in the wrong way.

As for Ronaldhino v Zidane... Zidane every time. Ronaldhino never gave me the sense that he made the rest around him better just by virtue of being there. Zidane is actually one of the few I will say that about. And he just seemed more versatile and harder to replace than a Ronaldhino. But Ronaldhino wasn't as overhyped as Kaka at least... probably one of the few people that wasn't sorry to see Milan let him leave. How we was considered one of the best at any point still confuses me. He was far too selfish on the ball at points and he was one that really needed a team around him to make him look good. Felt Pato was a better player of that style... though he just could never stay healthy it seems.

Now Milan is stuck with Balotelli <_<


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Kaka was amazing. Such a shame he was ruined by injuries and never showed the same magic in Madrid as he did in Milan. I think Brazil could've done with him in the squad this year.

Can never forget this wonderful ownage:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

i bet messi's forgotten it. and kaka.

chased the money and his career fell apart. :clap for kaka


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> i bet messi's forgotten it. and kaka.
> 
> chased the money and his career fell apart. :clap for kaka


I was shocked how far he fell when he jumped leagues... thought he wouldn't be as good but to be such a non factor was something no one saw coming.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

women beach volley > everything else womenish


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> chased the money and his career fell apart. :clap for kaka


Disagree with this. He turned down Madrid a lot in the past and finally gave in. In a summer where Ronaldo, Benzema, etc were joining. Milan were going no where either and they needed the money. Far from chasing the money.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Jesus, some disgusting shit about women playing football. 
I watched it a few times, of course it's slower and of course it's not that much exciting to watch but come on, not really necessary to degenerate like that. :toomanykobes
Also US women's national football team won the WC two times already, while the guys are coffee-grounding.

GOATmany about to demolish WOATentina soon. :banderas
Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Irish Jet said:


> That World Cup was pretty much the beginning of the end of him and that Brazil team was a shambles, but yeah, that was only after several embarrassments dished out by his Barca to Zidane's Madrid though.
> 
> He's easily the most talented player I've seen. If he had the mentality of Ronaldo or Messi I've no doubt he'd be considered the greatest player ever and would still be playing at a high level now.


Both players have god-given abilities. Their ball handling is insane yet they're very different.

Ronaldinho was famous for his unstoppable dribbles while Zidane was more known for his creativity & vision.

At their peak, they're without question two of the 3 or 4 most talented players I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> As for Ronaldhino v Zidane... Zidane every time. Ronaldhino never gave me the sense that he made the rest around him better just by virtue of being there.


This is ridiculously wide of the mark, Ronaldinho from 03-06 is the biggest one man carry football has seen in the last 20 years. His influence was incredible, he joined a shambles of a Barcelona team (or you can say club as a whole, with the pre-Laporta shambles of a board) and turned them into multiple La Liga and UCL winners, dominating Zidane and the star studded Galactico's he was surrounded by. His performances against Madrid in particular far overshadow Zidane's brilliant display against Brazil in 06, Remember when Ronaldinho was so good he was clapped off at the Bernabeu? 

This is a Barcelona team, if you need reminding, where an ageing Edgar Davids was bought in on loan and was immediately arguably their second most important player. Ronaldinho was Barcelona's most important player since Cruyff, he completely reinvigorated the teams and fans. If you have the time, this is a very good watch outlining how dire of a situation Ronaldinho walked into when he joined Barca, and how the club/team as a whole were struggling and undergoing significant change. They then won the next 2 Spanish Titles and the Champions League.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQPnbML1WFY


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> As for Ronaldhino v Zidane... Zidane every time. Ronaldhino never gave me the sense that he made the rest around him better just by virtue of being there. Zidane is actually one of the few I will say that about. And he just seemed more versatile and harder to replace than a Ronaldhino.


Tbh, It was more Zidane's job to make others around him better than Ronnie's. Zidane was a playmaker even though he could use his limitless genius to score from time to time.

Ronaldinho was more of a one-man show. He made Barca relevant again in Europe.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Barcelona with Ronaldinho was definitely a one-man show.

Wasn't there a period in 05 or 06 when he got injured and the team's form completely went to shit while he was away?

------------------------

Also two days left until this beautiful sight will be repeated :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

So... how about that third place match then? 

I see it being a Holland victory, but only 1-0. Brazil's defence will be much stronger since they have Thiago Silva back, but without Neymar they don't have that cutting edge. Robben and RVP could get a few shots in and Julio César could be tested in what is almost certainly his final World Cup match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> Barcelona with Ronaldinho was definitely a one-man show.
> 
> Wasn't there a period in 05 or 06 when he got injured and the team's form completely went to shit while he was away?
> 
> ...


The ref for the final is italian, reffed BEL Vs ARG QF

R.I.P. Germany enaldo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Cliffy Byro said:


> The ref for the final is italian, reffed BEL Vs ARG QF
> 
> R.I.P. Germany enaldo


No amount of crooked refereeing will stop Germany from winning that thing. South Korea and Brazil both learned the hard way when hosting the tournament.  (Brazil didn't really _have_ a chance to use the ref, though)

Did we forget the 24 year analogy? Like I said, it's DESTINY! :delrio


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Choke2Death said:


> No amount of crooked refereeing will stop Germany from winning that thing. South Korea and Brazil both learned the hard way when hosting the tournament.  (Brazil didn't really _have_ a chance to use the ref, though)
> 
> Did we forget the 24 year analogy? Like I said, *it's DESTINY*! :delrio


rton2


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Seb said:


> This is ridiculously wide of the mark, Ronaldinho from 03-06 is the biggest one man carry football has seen in the last 20 years. His influence was incredible, he joined a shambles of a Barcelona team (or you can say club as a whole, with the pre-Laporta shambles of a board) and turned them into multiple La Liga and UCL winners, dominating Zidane and the star studded Galactico's he was surrounded by. His performances against Madrid in particular far overshadow Zidane's brilliant display against Brazil in 06, Remember when Ronaldinho was so good he was clapped off at the Bernabeu?
> 
> This is a Barcelona team, if you need reminding, where an ageing Edgar Davids was bought in on loan and was immediately arguably their second most important player. Ronaldinho was Barcelona's most important player since Cruyff, he completely reinvigorated the teams and fans. If you have the time, this is a very good watch outlining how dire of a situation Ronaldinho walked into when he joined Barca, and how the club/team as a whole were struggling and undergoing significant change. They then won the next 2 Spanish Titles and the Champions League.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQPnbML1WFY


+1

And I still feel awful that United didn't sign Ronaldihno when we had the opportunity.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Tonights match will be different. I can see Brazil players playing their hearts out whereas Holland will be depressed from the loss.

I want Holland to win.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Kabraxal said:


> First off... 16 years ago. Second, I don't have easy access to the European side of women's club teams so maybe for that side of the game Europe is just a joke if that is the normal play over there. But to take one league and say that is all of women's football is strawmanning and a terrible argument. That's like taking the MLS at the start and calling out all of football because of the rather mediocre to horrid play. Though again, national play and club play are two different beasts. On the women's side the national play is far better while the opposite holds true for the men. That will be the last I say about the women's side since it only stirs up some people in the wrong way.
> 
> As for Ronaldhino v Zidane... Zidane every time. Ronaldhino never gave me the sense that he made the rest around him better just by virtue of being there. Zidane is actually one of the few I will say that about. And he just seemed more versatile and harder to replace than a Ronaldhino. But Ronaldhino wasn't as overhyped as Kaka at least... probably one of the few people that wasn't sorry to see Milan let him leave. How we was considered one of the best at any point still confuses me. He was far too selfish on the ball at points and he was one that really needed a team around him to make him look good. Felt Pato was a better player of that style... though he just could never stay healthy it seems.
> 
> Now Milan is stuck with Balotelli <_<


If you consider the period that starts when he signed for Barca and ends with the WC, Ronaldinho was probably the closest thing to Maradona ever seen on a football pitch. But the rest is pretty much forgettable. Zidane on the other hand, was incredibly good from 1995 till his retirement.

Anyway Rizzoli was chosen to referee the final. No surprise they chose the most corrupted one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

"If Messi wins the world cup, it wont be debateable that he is the best player of all time." - Pelé


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

LMAO that guy Pele always with them jokes.

:maury


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> "If Messi wins the world cup, it wont be debateable that he is the best player of all time." - Pelé


It must be another Pele because not so long ago, he said Zidane was better than Messi & Ronaldo :draper2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Velvet Skybox said:


> So... how about that third place match then?
> 
> I see it being a Holland victory, but only 1-0. Brazil's defence will be much stronger since they have Thiago Silva back, but without Neymar they don't have that cutting edge. Robben and RVP could get a few shots in and Julio César could be tested in what is almost certainly his final World Cup match.


I hope Brazil will win this. 
Call me emotional, but after that HUGE loss against GOATmany in their own country I wanna see them at least celebrate the 3rd place like they just won the title.
(Again, has ANYBODY the link of that Smilie from A$AP with poor old-guy huggin the cup? You're right, I could just PM but too lazy.)


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



NeyNey said:


> I hope Brazil will win this.
> Call me emotional, but after that HUGE loss against GOATmany in their own country I wanna see them at least celebrate the 3rd place like they just won the title.
> (Again, has ANYBODY the link of that Smilie from A$AP with poor old-guy huggin the cup? You're right, I could just PM but too lazy.)


I feel bad for Brazil and their loss but I doubt they will win today.. They have a lot of pressure while Holland doesnt.. Brazil is under super massive pressure after a huge loss so I expect them to lose...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



NeyNey said:


> I hope Brazil will win this.
> Call me emotional, but after that HUGE loss against GOATmany in their own country I wanna see them at *least celebrate the 3rd place like they just won the title.*
> (Again, has ANYBODY the link of that Smilie from A$AP with poor old-guy huggin the cup? You're right, I could just PM but too lazy.)


:Jordan 

You actually think they will celebrate? 

This game is basically a friendly match, it has no importance whatsoever. Nobody gives a shit about who finished 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Stupid thunderstorm, won't let me watch the game. Anyway, I guess Netherlands will win. 3rd or 4th place, it makes no difference to either team, but I don't think Brazil will come back after the last game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Netherlands 8-0 Brazil


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Let's see if Brazil can pick themselves up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I would really enjoy another Brazil demolition tbh. Surely their defense isn't going to be absolute potato again.

I had a dream that :messi led Argentina to a 3-0 victory against Germany. Its HAPPENING.

EDIT- Maxwell starts, holy crap thought he was DEAD


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Lets go holland LOL :duck


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Rockhead said:


> I would really enjoy another Brazil demolition tbh. Surely their defense isn't going to be absolute potato again.
> 
> I had a dream that :messi led Argentina to a 3-0 victory against Germany. Its HAPPENING.
> 
> EDIT- Maxwell starts, holy crap thought he was DEAD


Maxwell? The one who played in Inter like a million years ago?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Brazil HYPE


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Rockhead said:


> EDIT- Maxwell starts, holy crap thought he was DEAD


you played against PSG last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Good ol' Silva


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Who do you like,egame?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Xapury said:


> Who do you like,egame?


Would like to see HOLLAND win.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Hahahahahaha penalty already


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol Brazil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

And here we go again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

how on earth is that not a red??


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

REST IN PISS BRAZIL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Holy shit,brazil the WOATS! :aryalol


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

3 minutes in and Brazil is already losing... so much for Thiago Silva...


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

NO RED CARD LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


The dick sucking from the referee crew towards this Brazilian shitties continue.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Never a penalty, should have been a red. Referee got it wrong on both accounts.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



FalseKing said:


> The dick sucking from the referee crew towards this Brazilian shitties continue.


Apart from the fact he just gave a penalty against them despite the foul taking place well outside the box. 

So biased.


Easily a red tho, don't know how on earth Silva managed to get away with that. As blatant a sending off as you'll ever see.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

get innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking looooooool

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Gooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

LUIZ!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Luiz :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




































:ti


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

David Luiz the WOAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Oh god :fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

This is almost the best thing ever.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

BRAZILLLLLL BRAZIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I feel terrible for the diehard Brazilian fans.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

If only Brazil could have had Holland in the semi... 

Luiz being a defensive disaster once again. Even with Thiago Silva he's shocking. PSG have pulled off a Carroll-level transfer fuckup.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Triple H get the shovel Brazil are done

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

David Lulz showcasing his _talent_ yet again.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

This is ending in another drubbing eh :lel :wall


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Brazil winning that 4th place trophy in style!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Crowd doing a wave :duck


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Oscar trips himself, foul on Holland :kobe


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I thought I had seen it all with France, my country 4 years ago yet Brazil has found a new, better way to embarrass themselves & the Brazilian people.

And It may be crual, but I hope Brazil dig Its own grave deeper and deeper :trips5:hunter


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Blind and De Vrij should be targets for United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Irish Jet said:


> Blind and De Vrij should be targets for United.


Blind would be a decent utility player.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Damn Holland burying Brazil in their own country is hilarious and heartbreaking at the same time


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Liam Miller said:


> Blind would be a decent utility player.


He really would, especially as Van Gaal's going to be pretty flexible tactically. We need depth at LB and CM and he can do either. Or plays as a CB in a 3-5-2.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> :Jordan
> 
> You actually think they will celebrate?
> 
> This game is basically a friendly match, it has no importance whatsoever. Nobody gives a shit about who finished 3rd or 4th.


Doesn't matter anymore anyway. : oldbrazilianguyholdingtitlelikeprotectingababy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

lol @ Brazil's burial. Holland is probably feeling sorry for them and stopping themselves from scoring too many goals. Not so much for the team as it is the fans.

This Brazilian team is the shambles.



Erik. said:


> Never a penalty, should have been a red. Referee got it wrong on both accounts.


Probably made a deal. "I'll give them a penalty and you get to keep Silva"


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Pls 3 more goals Holland. 

3 more that's all I ask for.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Normally I'd complain about Brazil not getting a PK there but Karma


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

*Don't know if the link has been made yet by anyone but does Bruno Martins Indi remind you of anyone?








*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

What a horrible referee.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



just1988 said:


> *Don't know if the link has been made yet by anyone but does Bruno Martins Indi remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's racist.

Reported.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Another goal. Not really even that fun anymore tbhayley.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

And that was the final nail in Brazil's coffin for this wonderful World Cup they've had.

Bet they wish that they had lost to Colombia to avoid all of this.

EDIT: Goalkeeper change in the last minute? Is there even a point to this?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Bringing in Vorm just to rub it in


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

King Louis bringing on Vorm

What a nice guy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

rip to any Arsenal fans who had that BT Sport promo played during the intermission for them :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Some Brazilian played without effort, at least they should had won 3rd place but they get nothing, they lost, good day sir. I'm glad that Holland won at least 3rd Place though. :robben


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

*Scolari sacrificing the easy targets but leaving the true lunatic to blame in the team. Oh and look at what happened because of it.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Hank Scorpio said:


> rip to any Arsenal fans who had that BT Sport promo played during the intermission for them :lmao


Might want to change your avatar though :avit:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I get back from the gym to find that Scolari still hasn't been sacked yet. 

LMAO

As for tomorrow, I hope Argentina will win , but I think the Germans will take it. 

Argentina should play exactly like Algeria did. I think Mascherano will be the key to this whole game, hope he can dominate the midfield like he did against the Dutch.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

And Brazil's goal difference at the end of this tournament is 11-14.

They conceded more goals against Germany than every other team in all their matches combined with the exception Cameroon, Honduras and Australia.
(and as many as Spain, Swiss and Portugal) :ti


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Messi is speaking about a dream he has had. Messi is channelling Martin Luther King Jr. It's fucking over for Germany.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Messi is speaking about a dream he has had. Messi is channelling Martin Luther King Jr. It's fucking over for Germany.


MLK died before he saw his dream achieved. Germany about to pull James Earl Ray on these underachievers


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Messi is speaking about a dream he has had. Messi is channelling Martin Luther King Jr. It's fucking over for Germany.


Makes me even more impatient for Germany to crush his dreams and make him cry now. :mark:

18 hours to go only. 20 hours until Messi's dreams are crushed and he'll realize that he'll never win the World Cup! :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Xevoz said:


> Might want to change your avatar though :avit:


But it's so kewl tho 

(I'll change it when I find something better)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Hank Scorpio said:


> But it's so kewl tho
> 
> (I'll change it when I find something better)


Here you go, buddy:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Fucking FIFA and their restrictions on other stations showing hilights and forcing them to only show still photos. I just want to see the fucking hilights!!!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> As for tomorrow, I hope Argentina will win , but *I think the Germans will take it.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

A budding relationship between Femto and EGame? You HOTEL ROOM NOW.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Holland became the first team in WC history to use all it's players in game.

Van Goat.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

So: Germany or Argentina? For the first time, what I'd like to happen is the same as what I see happening, and that's a German win. They're a team of great players rather than just one brilliant player. They do have a few standouts, such as Thomas Müller, the King of the World Cup, but they're not relied on like Messi is.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*






:bow



Argentina for that Sabella connection pls. Would love to be able to say we've had a World Cup winning manager play for us.

I think the Germans are winning tho.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Germany 3-1 tbh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

2-1 Argentina


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Messi 3-1 tbf


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

21-1 argentina. messi with 21 goals. maradona with 21 lines.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

argentina 3-2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I am so fucking nervous right now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

THE DAY IS HERE. 

Argentina have so much going against them. Every worshipper of Ronaldo, Pele, Platini, Zidane, Baggio, Muller, Beckenbauer, Maldini, Baresi, Eusebio, Di Stefano, Puskas, C. Ronaldo etc...will be hoping for Messi to lose today.

Because everyone knows that if Messi lifts that trophy today, it's all over for your favourite players. The debates of the greatest players of all time will be over.

It's going to hurt so many pussy ass ******* if Messi wins it today, but they will have nothing to back-up their debates anymore. 

It will be, DELICIOUS.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Except for the fact that Mascherano carried him and the whole Argentina team...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Chr1st0 said:


> Except for the fact that Mascherano carried him and the whole Argentina team...












3rd top goal scorer in the tournament. 

Please tell me more about how you don't know anything.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Chr1st0 said:


>


Lollll

Says the potato from Dublin. I'm sure you know all about winning. 

LMAO


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> Lollll
> 
> Says *the potato* from Dublin. I'm sure you know all about winning.
> 
> LMAO


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

fuck these south american clowns

let's go GERMANIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

The only good thing about Germany winning would be Schurrle getting a medal. Apart from that it will be disasterous for not only football, but the world. It sends the wrong message to kids. It sends a message that no matter how many times you choke, you will still have a chance to be a winner one year, because the competition is shit, thus making you the best by default, rather than being actually any good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> The only good thing about Germany winning would be Schurrle getting a medal. Apart from that it will be disasterous for not only football, but the world. It sends the wrong message to kids. It sends a message that no matter how many times you choke, you will still have a chance to be a winner one year, because the competition is shit, thus making you the best by default, rather than being actually any good.


but it would make me happy.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> The only good thing about Germany winning would be Schurrle getting a medal. Apart from that it will be disasterous for not only football, but the world. It sends the wrong message to kids. It sends a message that no matter how many times you choke, you will still have a chance to be a winner one year, because the competition is shit, thus making you the best by default, rather than being actually any good.


I dont want south american clowns to win


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

THE GOAT and I man THE PURE GOAT, will be handing the trophy down to the winner. 










Pls Puyi talk with Messi and get him ready. Pls Pls Pls.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

If Germany win then Femto would be happy but Egame might be sad, but if Argentina win then Egmae would be happy but Femto would be sad

Can't we just call the whole thing off and declare them both winners and Messi is the true GOAT

Guys Plz

GUYS!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



danny_boy said:


> If Germany win then Femto would be happy but Egame might be sad, but if Argentina win then Egmae would be happy but Femto would be sad
> 
> Can't we just call the whole thing off and declare them both winners and Messi is the true GOAT
> 
> ...


As I said, I still think Germany will win though. 

I've said from the start of this tournament that the only person I want to see lift this trophy is Messi, I don't really care for Argentina tho. 

Messi will always be GOAT for me regardless of what happens today. Although if he wins today he will transition from being the debatable GOAT amongst neutrals and haters to the UNDISPUTED GOAT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> but it would make me happy.


Germans don't know what emotions are though. Femto confirmed not a German.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'm not sure I could handle that insufferably smug piece of shit Manuel Neuer lifting the trophy. Argentina is definitely the lesser of two evils, although I wouldn't mind if Schurrle goes nuts and gets a hat trick or something.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Germany can go and win the Euros 2016 but tonight, it's Messi's destiny... It has to be him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Joel said:


> Germans don't know what emotions are though. Femto confirmed not a German.


you saw me cry after champo league 2011-2012


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Razor King said:


> Germany can go and win the Euros 2016 but tonight, it's Messi's destiny... It has to be him.


I'm feeling the same as I did the day of....










Thought Bayern were gonna take it easily, but was proven wrong. Hope my bet is wrong today as well.

Just seems like one of those things that's destiny for the GOAT. 

:messi


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> I'm feeling the same as I did the day of....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I'm thinking. If Chelsea can go against all odds and win the CL against Bayern, Argentina are in a similar boat. Oh fack, I'm nervous as heck.

:kobe6


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

I'd be so fucking happy if Aguero and Higuain were not complete and utter shit today. For fucksake those two have failed so hard this world cup. 

Do something today you cunts.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*

Higuain played really well against Belgium.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



EGame said:


> THE DAY IS HERE.
> 
> *Argentina have so much going against them. Every worshipper of Ronaldo, Pele, Platini, Zidane, Baggio, Muller, Beckenbauer, Maldini, Baresi, Eusebio, Di Stefano, Puskas, C. Ronaldo etc...will be hoping for Messi to lose today.*
> 
> ...


Lol, inventing your own narrative one tragically sad post after the next.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> Higuain played really well against Belgium.


Yeah but he failed miserably against Holland. One goal against Belgium isn't enough for a player like Higuain. Aguero has been worse. 

Messi, Di Maria and Masch have been the only standout players (other than penalties for Romero) and have literally carried this Argentina team and of which Messi is the only prominent goal scorer. 

Argentina should have scored way more goals than they did in this tournament but because of lacking Higuain and Aguero the goals haven't come. That's my biggest worry for this game, Germany will mark the fuck out of Messi and if Higuan and Aguero don't show up, Argentina's goal threat will be nullified. 

If it ends up going to penalties, Argentina will lose, without a doubt.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Germania pls. 

Although Messi winning would be nice and would make some of my family and friends very happy, my happiness is more important 8*D


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

After this one we have to wait 4 years. Wonder who will win the Euro 2016 in 2 years?
Wonder how Turkey will do on the Euro 2016 Cup, can they be in 2nd place causing them to qualify for 2018.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 13/07/2014 - THE NIGHT EZEQUIEL GARAY CONFIRMS HIS STATUS AS THE UNDISPUTED GOAT*



Femto said:


> I am so fucking nervous right now.


Don't be, Germany is going to go in to Argentina harder than the Nazi's did after WW2.

This is basically the 2009 NBA finals all over again, Lebron vs a complete team. 4-0 Complete Team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Germany/Argentina III in the World Cup Final - the equivalent of Rock/Austin III at WrestleMania - it's the greatest rivalry between two nations at the World Cup and together they've headlined three World Cups. It doesn't get any bigger - arguably Europe's best vs. arguably South America's best and at the spiritual home of football, Brazil, at the mecca of that spiritual home, the Maracana.

Oh my Lord!

:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> After this one we have to wait 4 years. Wonder who will win the Euro 2016 in 2 years?
> Wonder how Turkey will do on the Euro 2016 Cup, can they be in 2nd place causing them to qualify for 2018.


I can pretty much confirm to you that Gerard Deulofeu will carry Spain to the Euro 2016, he will probably win the ballon d'or for that year too.

"Gerard Deulofeu is the future of football, he reminds me of myself when I was young, possibly even better." - Alfredo Di Stéfano


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I've really enjoyed the tournament, despite all the issues with transport/riots etc. Very few games have been score-draws which makes it all the more entertaining for a neutral fan. Highly enjoyable from start to finish. As for the Final, my head is telling me Germany but I'd like to see Argentina scrape it (even if it is for the sole reason of Messi finally winning a World Cup Winners Medal..) - either way, I'm just hoping for an entertaining game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Three scenarios for Messi tonight:

A.) He plays brilliantly like he did in the first 4 games, helps Argentina win through either exceptional playmaking or goalscoring and is deservedly hailed by the media as an all time great, part of that elite group of players with sparkling domestic and international achievements. 

B.) He is anonymous but Argentina who have not conceded a goal in about 6 hours of playing time, nullify Germany's free throwing football and grind out an unheroic victory. The media say Messi carried them to the title regardless of three consecutive ineffective performances. 

C.) He is anonymous as Argentina are killed off by Germany. Afterwards the media say that it was unfair to expect Messi to carry this team by himself to glory. 

As per usual with Lionel, it's a win-win situation regardless of the score or his level of play.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> Three scenarios for Messi tonight:
> 
> A.) He plays brilliantly like he did in the first 4 games, helps Argentina win through either exceptional playmaking or goalscoring and is deservedly hailed by the media as an all time great, part of that elite group of players with sparkling domestic and international achievements.
> 
> ...


Most likely Messi will have a generally quite game and nick a goal to win it at about the 60 minute. 

or C.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



kusksu said:


> *Most likely Messi will have a generally quite game and nick a goal to win it at about the 60 minute. *
> 
> or C.


Count that as scenario A. Being decisive is the most important quality in a footballer.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I hope Neymar gets better before the Copa America or else, they will get defeated easily again. 
Anyways I can't wait for Germany vs. Argentina, this is gonna be the GOAT game, may the best team win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



A. Edwards said:


> I've really enjoyed the tournament, despite all the issues with transport/riots etc. Very few games have been score-draws which makes it all the more entertaining for a neutral fan. Highly enjoyable from start to finish. As for the Final, my head is telling me Germany but I'd like to see Argentina scrape it (*even if it is for the sole reason of Messi finally winning a World Cup Winners Medal*..) - either way, I'm just hoping for an entertaining game.


If he doesn't win it today he still has 2018 an 2022 to go. 

Although it would be savoury to win it in Brazil.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> Count that as scenario A. Being decisive is the most important quality in a footballer.


Not when you're di maria though


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



EGame said:


> If he doesn't win it today he still has 2018 an 2022 to go.
> 
> Although it would be savoury to win it in Brazil.


By 2026 he will be 34, he might still have a chance to play on that one, that is if he doesn't retire early like Ronaldinho. Ronaldinho should had been the replacement for Neymar on the semifinals, but it's too late now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



EGame said:


> If he doesn't win it today he still has 2018 an 2022 to go.
> 
> Although it would be savoury to win it in Brazil.


It's now or never for Messi. 2022 is a long shot. 2018 is already written in the stars for Germany.

Brazil 2014 to Messi is what France 1998 was to Zidane.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> By 2026 he will be 34, he might still have a chance to play on that one, that is if he doesn't retire early like Ronaldinho. Ronaldinho should had been the replacement for Neymar on the semifinals, but it's too late now.


Ronnie's decline was because of his lifestyle, Messi doesn't share the same. 

Messi is the most versatile player in the word, if you move him into midfield he will be the best midfielder in the world because of his vision, passing, dribbling and holding abilities. Barca and Argentina both know that when gets older he will be moved into midfield where he will be able to influence games from there as opposed to the False 9/Forward position. 



Razor King said:


> It's now or never for Messi. 2022 is a long shot. 2018 is already written in the stars for Germany.
> 
> Brazil 2014 to Messi is what France 1998 was to Zidane.


2018 is nowhere near written in the stars for Germany, if anything, they will be in a transitionary phase during that timeframe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Razor King said:


> It's now or never for Messi. 2022 is a long shot. 2018 is already written in the stars for Germany.
> 
> Brazil 2014 to Messi is what France 1998 was to Zidane.


Not necessarily. 2006 to Zidane is what 2022 would be to Messi and France quite easily could have won that World Cup if, funnily enough, Zidane didn't get himself sent off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Razor King said:


> It's now or never for Messi. 2022 is a long shot. 2018 is already written in the stars for Germany.
> 
> Brazil 2014 to Messi is what France 1998 was to Zidane.


just like 2014 was written in the stars for brazil i presume


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

this is it, THE BIG TIME

see you lot after the game... hopefully


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Dammit, can the clock go any faster? Been counting the hours towards this. This is what it boils down to. 10 years of rebuilding the squad to finally win the big one and Klose's perfect swan song since he's deserved it for so long. I only wish Ballack had been around to win the thing. 



Razor King said:


> It's now or never for Messi.


I choose NEVER.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Femto said:


> this is it, THE BIG TIME
> 
> see you lot after the game... hopefully


If Germany lose, please collect your tears in a bottle. I'll PM you my address afterwards and you can send them to me so I can drink them. Don't worry, I'll pay for the shipping. 

Goodluck.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> just like 2014 was written in the stars for Messi i presume


Corrected.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

The time is here. Time for Argentina to reclaim what's theirs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

*It's Time. It's time to GOAT. Lionel Messi - The MAN of DESTINY.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



EGame said:


> Ronnie's decline was because of his lifestyle, Messi doesn't share the same.
> 
> *Messi is the most versatile player in the word, if you move him into midfield he will be the best midfielder in the world because of his vision, passing, dribbling and holding abilities.* Barca and Argentina both know that when gets older he will be moved into midfield where he will be able to influence games from there as opposed to the False 9/Forward position.
> 
> ...


:aryalol:maury:ti:HA


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Lettuce beef real tea, Messi is most likely gonna be marked out of the game and after all this hype will be anonymous for most of the 90 minutes. 

I hope that isn't the case. I hope the pure-hearted Messi will save us from the evil Germans but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I am hoping for a repeat of the Brazil/Germany semi final... though I'll take a Netherlands/Brazil for the scoreline as well. I just really want this game to be over by the half and the Germans just waiting out the time til they lift the cup.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi has already started to decline. He's not the player he was from 2009-2011 where he was genuinely unplayable more often than not.



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I hope Neymar gets better before the Copa America or else, they will get defeated easily again.
> Anyways I can't wait for Germany vs. Argentina, this is gonna be the GOAT game, may the best team win.


Copa America? 

LOL, Neymar's dead dude. He'll never return.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

VAMOS ARGENTINA A GANAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Muller to score two and Klose to extend his record to 17. If I predict correct Muller will have two to three World Cup's to score six goals and break Klose's record.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Germany 4-1 Argentina


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Irish Jet said:


> Messi has already started to decline. He's not the player he was from 2009-2011 where he was genuinely unplayable more often than not.


So he was not unplayable in 2012 when he scored 90+ goals?

It's too early to say he is declining. I know you hate him, so you will jump at the chance to say that, but from mid 2013 to now he has just had his worst run with injuries and not great management at Barcelona.

At least he was able to drag his shit team through, instead of being anonymous like someone else who went home in the groups and flops in CL finals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Joel said:


> So he was not unplayable in 2012 when he scored 90+ goals?
> 
> It's too early to say he is declining. I know you hate him, so you will jump at the chance to say that, but from mid 2013 to now he has just had his worst run with injuries and not great management at Barcelona.
> 
> At least he was able to drag his shit team through, instead of being anonymous like someone else who went home in the groups and flops in CL finals.


No he wasn't.

He's become more functional while he's lost some explosiveness. Very much like Rooney only a hundred times better.

Big teams routinely keep him quiet, that wasn't possible before.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Seems only fitting that the record of no European team winning in South America ends with the retirement of Bill.

That said Argentina to win :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Won't be able to watch because some fucking asshole apparently cut my network cable and am currently without cable/tv/internet for the past 72 hours and my mobile data wont be able to withstand any streams :jose

Germany to win 3-2. Sorry Messi.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Irish Jet said:


> No he wasn't.



I was looking for a gif to respond to this, but just fuck it. There's no point.

Only one team managed to stop him that year. The team that has stopped him each time they've played him. He destroyed every other team on the club and international stage that year. So I don't know where you're coming from here.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*






:banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Come on Argentina


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

MY WORLD CUP GOAT XI

Krul

Lahm Hummels Vlaar Blind

Tiote Sissoko

Cuadrado Messi James

Mueller


EDIT: PEREZ IN :mark:

PEREZ GONNA WIN THIS


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I feel like there is some club bias in that best XI


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Green Light said:


> MY WORLD CUP GOAT XI
> 
> Krul
> 
> ...


No Ameobi?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Goalie of the WC - Akinfeev
Defender - Luiz
Midfielder - Gerrard
Forward - Fred


GOATS.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I take it nobody is watching itv's coverage :lol

Edit: Putin sat next to blatter :haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I take it nobody is watching itv's coverage :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not even a chiles family member is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

The two Champions League winners miss out due to injury.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Putin and Blatter as corrupt as it gets, just needs platini, obama and cameron.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I think I want Argentina to win just so Maradonna can have an epic meltdown when even more people claim Messi is better than him.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Higuain, WOAT.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Vintage Higuain :cole3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

brutally harsh yellow card to Bastian there.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I like it how the commentator from my country was repeteadly shouting "Offisde" :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poor Kramer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

FFS Higuian


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Higuain looks like an idiot now. Celebrating so wildly to a goal that was so obviously offside.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Bastian booked and Garay unscated. Yeah right...


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Higuain looks like an idiot now. Celebrating so wildly to a goal that was so obviously offside.


For all he knew Lahm could have been playing him onside behind him plus with the speed that the ball came in it was hardly 'obviously' offside, especially when looked at through the eyes of someone in Higuain's position.


He'd have looked more like an idiot if the goal had stood and he didn't celebrate.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Messi is in the best form in three years. Doing rhythm changes and shit. With Germany blurred at times I am afraid that this will be a matter of time...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

POST + OFFSIDE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Please, not another 0-0 penalty shoot-out. Hate those and I just can't trust penalties even with Germany's undefeated record.

lolHiguain, try scoring when it's not offside before you do victory laps. :ti


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Nice first half for a final.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Argentina might be the luckiest World Cup team I have ever seen.

Messi is a ghost & Higuain couldn't score to save his own life.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I bet either Nuer or Romero will win the best Goalkeeper award. Dat block by Romero :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Argentina might be the luckiest World Cup team I have ever seen.
> 
> Messi is a ghost & Higuain couldn't score to save his own life.


If you think Messi was a ghost in that half, plz stop posting altogether.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

funny that argentina can outplay a team when they're not faced with teams that don't want to score

messi, lavezzi outstanding for argentina. getting the ball and just running with it. german defence struggling a lot with the pace. germany definitely came back at the end there though. 

very even going into the 2nd half. should be a pearler.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

This final match reminds a lot of the 2006 World Cup Final. White vs. Blue, and the refs are Italian too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Argentina might be the luckiest World Cup team I have ever seen.
> 
> Messi is a ghost & Higuain couldn't score to save his own life.


This may be the worst post in this and the group stage thread. And that take some beating.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Rockhead said:


> If you think Messi was a ghost in that half, plz stop posting altogether.


Ghost is a strong word, I agree but the guy makes 0 defensive effort. I know he's a striker but he could at least try to disturb the passes of Germany's CBs. Even when a player is just 5 meters away from him, he walks rather than run which makes it easy for Germany to go deep in Argentina's camp.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Argentina might be the luckiest World Cup team I have ever seen.
> 
> *Messi is a ghost* & Higuain couldn't score to save his own life.


Not sure if serious or trolling. Messi and Lavezzi have been the 2 best players for Argentina. Shame Higuain has been one of the worst.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I really rate Romero, don't think he's been given enough credit at this tournament.

Lavezzi taken off

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Honestly that was a bad miss from Howedes. Should've scored that.

The German defense has looked really vulnerable to those direct runs at them, especially down the left side


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Lavezzi off, Aguero on :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Messi is a ghost


No surprise to see this post coming from you. Bitterness and stupidity all rolled into one.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi WOAT


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Half time at the Copacabana fan park :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Higuain got hit with the move the beat Cena


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

So, why is it a free kick to Germany?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, what a hit!!


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

And some people says this is a girly sport

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

DAT shining wizard


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

That's only standard German goalkeeping. Ask Schumacher


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Sending off is coming


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Argentina might be the luckiest World Cup team I have ever seen.
> 
> Messi is a ghost & Higuain couldn't score to save his own life.


https://vine.co/v/MwKgB057K7h


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

maybe another PK :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Another 30 

Fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Thank you, Klose. Let's go Germany.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Khedira as been a massive miss. Shame. Dunno who Germany can bring on.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Plz no penalties I might have a heart attack


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

What a terrible 2nd half compared to that first one... Argentina is Greece this cup sadly. Joke fucking team.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

So we won't be seeing Di Maria. Meanwhile Germany have Podolski or Draxler to choose from for their final sub.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> What a terrible 2nd half compared to that first one... Argentina is Greece this cup sadly. Joke fucking team.


Not sure if trolling or just doesn't understand football at all.

Whatever it is, it's laughable.

Nice prediction of Germany hammering Argentina btw (Y)


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Kroos & Schurrle were pretty bad. So much missed opportunities.

Argentina is unexciting but their defensive work is superb.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Vamos Argentina, don't miss this time Messi.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Joel said:


> Not sure if trolling or just doesn't understand football at all.
> 
> Whatever it is, it's laughable.


Parking the bus... yeah, I know the game and you are only trying to defend this shit because of the team. The Nigeria game was the only one they actually opened up in. So laughable I know.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

What a start

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> Parking the bus... yeah, I know the game and you are only trying to defend this shit because of the team. The Nigeria game was the only one they actually opened up in. So laughable I know.


So because they're playing solid defensive football to stop a ridiculously strong team scoring against them in the world cup final, they're shit.

What?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



MrEvans said:


> So because they're playing solid defensive football to stop a ridiculously strong team scoring against them in the world cup final, they're shit.
> 
> What?


If you're greece it is :draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> Parking the bus... yeah, I know the game and you are only trying to defend this shit because of the team. The Nigeria game was the only one they actually opened up in. So laughable I know.


Parking the bus? When they've had as many chances as Germany and have left at least 2 people up top when Germany attack?

You know nothing about this sport. I support a club that loves to park a bus or two. This isn't a bus parking performance.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> Parking the bus... yeah, I know the game and you are only trying to defend this shit because of the team. The Nigeria game was the only one they actually opened up in. So laughable I know.


what's with your obsession with teams 'opening up'? teams are obviously going to sit deep and try to play on the counter in games like this because chucking men forward and having a high defensive line is just football suicide against teams like Germany. just because they've not got 10 men camped in the opposition half doesn't mean they're playing shit.

Argentina have been excellent defensively. They're doing everything they need to do to win. If not for Higuain they could have been 3-0 up at half-time.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> what's with your obsession with teams 'opening up'? teams are obviously going to sit deep and try to play on the counter in games like this because chucking men forward and having a high defensive line is just football suicide against teams like Germany. just because they've not got 10 men camped in the opposition half doesn't mean they're playing shit.
> 
> Argentina have been excellent defensively. They're doing everything they need to do to win. If not for Higuain they could have been 3-0 up at half-time.


3-1. That shot that hit the post :fuckedup


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Romero with the nice save. Action getting better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Don't think Argentina have lost a game when Messi has been captain.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Mascherano is a fucking boss !

He deserves way more credit than he gets.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> what's with your obsession with teams 'opening up'? teams are obviously going to sit deep and try to play on the counter in games like this because chucking men forward and having a high defensive line is just football suicide against teams like Germany. just because they've not got 10 men camped in the opposition half doesn't mean they're playing shit.
> 
> Argentina have been excellent defensively. They're doing everything they need to do to win. If not for Higuain they could have been 3-0 up at half-time.


I want a team that isn't afraid to put pressure up front. I get defensive stands but putting most of their men behind the ball and relying on the counter only kills the game. Argentina haven't played one great game this tourney.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> Parking the bus... yeah, *I know the game* and you are only trying to defend this shit because of the team. The Nigeria game was the only one they actually opened up in. So laughable I know.


:lmao

































:lmao


In future, put this before all of your posts *WARNING - Extreme levels of stupidity. Das Uber Mong.* 

Thank you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> Mascherano is a fucking boss !
> 
> He deserves way more credit than he gets.


Hard to get credit during the season when you're WOATing it up at centre half.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Got to say that Argentina's gameplan is kind of working. You just don't make your own attack against Germany because then they'll expose you. You have to go on the counter.

The only mistake they're making is trying to take it to penalties. The Germans always win those.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Agüero and Mascherano should be out too


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Dirty argie wankers.

Fucking disgraceful side, come on germany, for football.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Ref really doesnt wanna send anyone off. Had Mascherano or Aguero not had a previous yellow card, they would have been booked for sure.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mariooooooooooooooll

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Yesssssssssssssssssss fuck off you cunts.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

YES!!!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Goooootze!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Fuck off


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

The real GOATze stands up. Sit the fuck down Messi


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

GOATze


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

GOATZE!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

No way Germany will give uo this sort of lead . Way too efficient.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Only happy for Schurrle and HoL. 

Congrats.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I watched Gotze progress since he emerged in 2011, but scoring the winning goal in a World Cup final was beyond what I could have believed. Wow.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Big Fucking German coming on


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Man, what a disgrace.....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi was gonna goat tonight wasn't he? :duck


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol messi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Germany deserved .. Great World Cup


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Perfect ending to a perfect World Cup.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Die Mannschaft. Messi GOAT? No, GOATze.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

:cheer


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

lolMessi

He had to fuck it up right at the end. And it wasn't even close, he blasted it over like an amateur.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

schweinsteiger you are a fucking legend


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

There is a football god! Way to go Germany!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I still love the little fucker, but the rest of his team mates are a gang of twats.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

HAhahahahahahah. Yas.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay! Football triumphs. Argentina threw his chances away in the ET becoming a vulgar and dirty team.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Miroslav gets his world cup win

Absolute legend enaldo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Well Done Germany

We'll hump you in September in Dortmund


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Yay! Football triumphs. Argentina threw his chances away in the ET becoming a vulgar and dirty team.


Should have been down to 10 men at least... but that ref was trying hard to keep the golden team in there for the media to slurp up.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Gutted that Sabella couldn't do it for us Blades, but I'm well chuffed for Germany (Klose in particular!). Probably the most deserving side over the course of the whole tournament, great for them that they've finally stopped underachieving and got that monkey off their backs.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

I'm waiting for the Messi lovers who took me for an idiot at half time :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Messi with that Big Game Flop performance, should have scored one. Had his chance. 

Neuer continues to play on the edge. Fun to watch though!

Both Augero and Mascherano should be lucky they werent sent off in overtime. Easily another yellow card for either player. 
Bland performance by the ref at best.

Great goal! GOATZE!

schweinsteiger, what a warrior! 

Justice was served! Congrats Germany!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well done to Germany, by far the best team in the tournament.

Apart from Messi and Lavezzi in the first half, Argentina were awful going forward, and all their subs were poor as well. Di Maria a massive loss.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> I'm waiting for the Messi lovers who took me for an idiot at half time :lmao


You said something utterly idiodic though. Messi had a good first half, as did Argentina in general. They were gash after that.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Germany deserved this title the most in the world. Well done.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> I'm waiting for the Messi lovers who took me for an idiot at half time :lmao


Showed up only in group play... against those teams then went invisible most of the tournament after. See how they spin it to make him look good again.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: DEUTSCHLAND UBER ALLES*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HOW FUCKING AAAAAAAAAAAWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Heart attacks the whole game, fuck man sooooooooooooo fucking glad we didn't get penalties in the end!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Seb said:


> No surprise to see this post coming from you. Bitterness and stupidity all rolled into one.


You were saying ?? 

:westbrook5


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: DEUTSCHLAND UBER ALLES*

GÖTZE!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's one for all the nuthuggers and Messi "DA GOAT".


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Gotze should be given the Nobel peace prize, he may have prevented a Brazilian riot if Argentina had won.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Rush said:


> You said something utterly idiodic though. Messi had a good first half, as did Argentina in general. They were gash after that.


Why was Lavezzi subbed by the way ?? He was Argentina's best offensive player during the 1st half ? Was he injured ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> You were saying ??
> 
> :westbrook5


I was saying your post was bitter and stupid for saying Messi was a ghost in the first half, which still applies. What's your point? Are you really that dense?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Ja! Ja! Ja!

Los,Deutschland,los


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

You! Shook me aaaaaaall night loooooong!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Well done to Germany, by far the best team in the tournament.
> 
> Apart from Messi and Lavezzi in the first half, Argentina were awful going forward, and all their subs were poor as well. Di Maria a massive loss.


Di Maria was a loss but they're a boring and dirty side, solid team at the back but dull to watch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Big up to Germany. Best "team" in the tourney. 

I also hate that the whole "Messi isn't one of the best ever because he hasn't won the world cup" argument will go on for another 4 years. Not his fault that half of this team isn't WC winner quality.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/81C7DBEA8F1100223149565685760_230b60d8812.1.1.4441105004381623366.mp4?versionId=VTpa.O4B3_nIiMosf5_JBU6FWAHkONTz


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Seb said:


> I was saying your post was bitter and stupid for saying Messi was a ghost in the first half, which still applies. What's your point? Are you really that dense?


While the word "ghost" was too much, he was still not great. For the man who's supposed to be the best in the World (and the GOAT for some people :jordan5), he wasn't impressive.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

My friend told tha "You Shook Me All Night Long" was playing but i couldn't hear it. The only good moment of today......


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> Di Maria was a loss but they're a boring and dirty side, solid team at the back but dull to watch.


Most of their games were boring because of the teams they played against - Iran and Switzerland parked the bus, Belgium were very negative, Holland played a back 5 (basically 6 with De Jong playing as a very deep CDM). Think the exciting games for Argentina would have been against teams like France, Brazil, Spain, Italy, teams of around their standard who would go at them. Germany far too good.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Seb said:


> I was saying your post was bitter and stupid for saying Messi was a ghost in the first half, which still applies. What's your point? Are you really that dense?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

AWESOM-O said:


> Gotze should be given the Nobel peace prize, he may have prevented a Brazilian riot if Argentina had won.





Yeah, we would HATE to see them as World Champions, but now we are joke to all european countries. We were between the cross and the sword because of our shitty squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dog ugly germans with their stunning wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, It was a great World Cup ! The number of goals is the highest ever, tied with World Cup 1998 :clap

Great & deserving winner too. I was mad at Germany for eliminating France but at least I'm glad we lost against the World Champions.

What awaits next for us Europeans is the Euro in 2 years in France :cheer

I can't wait to see how the French youth will blossom. I hope we'll have our revenge against Germany 

As for the Brazilians, well, good luck I guess


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal, instead of abusing me via rep can you please do it in public so I can embarrass you. Thanks babe xxxxx


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

TNA Original said:


> Well, It was a great World Cup ! The number of goals is the highest ever, tied with World Cup 1998 :clap
> 
> Great & deserving winner too. I was mad at Germany for eliminating France but at least I'm glad we lost against the World Champions.
> 
> ...




TONS of work and luck for us.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Btw, this was the most boring World Cup ever, and a perfect reminder why I barely watch this sport nowadays.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



TNA Original said:


> *While the word "ghost" was too much*, he was still not great. For the man who's supposed to be the best in the World (and the GOAT for some people :jordan5), he wasn't impressive.


So you decide to call me out after the game, and then you admit what you said was wrong anyway (bolded).

Do you think before you post?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

How did Messi win the Golden Ball?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Messi's face is like 'shoot me'.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> Well, It was a great World Cup ! The number of goals is the highest ever, tied with World Cup 1998 :clap
> 
> Great & deserving winner too. I was mad at Germany for eliminating France but at least I'm glad we lost against the World Champions.
> 
> ...


We will need alot more than luck...A coach is a good start


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chismo said:


> Btw, this was the most boring World Cup ever, and a perfect reminder why I barely watch this sport nowadays.


Miss the group stages and the germany/brazil game?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Even in defeat they manage to suck up to Messi. :lol

Oh well, he lost and that's all that matters. :


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Seriously, put that title down. There's a reason why the first verse of the national anthem isn't sung.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> We will need alot more than luck...A coach is a good start


Da onde tu é?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vader said:


> Kabraxal, instead of abusing me via rep can you please do it in public so I can embarrass you. Thanks babe xxxxx


Says the man that mostly comes in to post worthless "lol you stupid" style posts against other users. Least mine doesn't flood the thread with childish chest thumping.

As for the tournament, though the knockout stages were fairly pedestrian to downright terrible football, at least it didn't fully devolve back to 2010 levels. And thankfully the best team of the tournament pulled through and saved it from what could have been a disaster. Germans might just make a run over the next few tournaments being so young and deep.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

sesel said:


> Da onde tu é?


São Paulo...And you?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chismo said:


> Btw, this was the most boring World Cup ever, and a perfect reminder why I barely watch this sport nowadays.


I wouldn't say that the first part of the group stages, couple knockout games (Not many mind you) and of course Brazil/Germany were pretty great. 

2nd part of the group stages were pretty shit though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> I wouldn't say that the first part of the group stages, couple knockout games and of course Brazil/Germany were pretty great.
> 
> 2nd part of the group stages were pretty shit though.


2006 bar zidane was a bit crap, 2010 was shit. This one was miles better.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Seb said:


> So you decide to call me out after the game, and then you admit what you said was wrong anyway (bolded).
> 
> Do you think before you post?


Whatever you say dude, you are the Truth.

That doesn't erase the fact that Messi was not great in 1st half, worse in the 2nd and overall just bad


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> São Paulo...And you?


Rio de Janeiro. Nice to meet a brazilian around here!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chismo said:


> Btw, this was the most boring World Cup ever, and a perfect reminder why I barely watch this sport nowadays.


yup only had the most goals at a WC ever


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Someone please punch blatter, look at the cunt.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> 2006 bar zidane was a bit crap, 2010 was shit. This one was miles better.


The fact that The Vuvuzela's were the main talking point of the 2010 world cup says evertyhing about that year really :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

sesel said:


> Rio de Janeiro. Nice to meet a brazilian around here!


Yeah, it's very hard to find.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If anyone in here says a player can't be considered the greatest ever because they don't win the World Cup deserve to spend an eternity in the bin.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the best thing to happen to us since David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Says the man that mostly comes in to post worthless "lol you stupid" style posts against other users. Least mine doesn't flood the thread with childish chest thumping.
> 
> As for the tournament, though the knockout stages were fairly pedestrian to downright terrible football, at least it didn't fully devolve back to 2010 levels. And thankfully the best team of the tournament pulled through and saved it from what could have been a disaster. Germans might just make a run over the next few tournaments being so young and deep.


Says the man? How does that link to what I said? Are your common sense skills as inept as your knowledge on football? I call people stupid as they are, they need to be aware of it and either educate themselves on whatever the subject is or just not bother commenting on it. You're clearly in denial regarding your football nous, thinking you know the game - which is horse shit. Have you noticed that I'm not the only one saying this to you? Or are we all wrong?

There's nothing childish about recognising a mong, you'd think you'd act more like an adult and take it on board.

Please text back.

xoxo


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> If anyone in here says a player can't be considered the greatest ever because they dont win the World Cup deserve to spend an eternity in the bin.


He doesn't deserve it because he doesn't play like a GOAT. Sorry if the truth hurts :HHH2

He still has time though, he's not old.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That Hames goal though :banderas


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i can only hope Brazil get a new coach and start the "reformulation" to 2018


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely gutted for Messi, but Germany deserved this. Best side won. Loaded squad that didn't need to be carried by one man. And they did this without Reus.

GOAT World Cup IMO


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Yeah, it's very hard to find.


Do you know other brazilian wrestling fans?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

sesel said:


> Do you know other brazilian wrestling fans?


Let's talk by message ... Here is not the place :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Even in defeat they manage to suck up to Messi. :lol
> 
> *Oh well, he lost and that's all that matters.* :


how pathetic. your obsession with a champion losing is sad. wouldn't expect anything less from a bandwagoner like you though

only so much the little man co do when you have guys like higuain, palacio, kun, biglia, gago continually drag you down with poor play. anything messi did on the ball, if he passed, it was wasted. if he held onto it, he was crowded out. he, masch and zab dragged that team all the way to the final. simply didnt have it in them when it was needed

now could all you utterly horrific window lickers please kindly fuck off and never disgrace this forum again?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Baines On Toast said:


> If anyone in here says a player can't be considered the greatest ever because they don't win the World Cup deserve to spend an eternity in the bin.


It's just the most retarded argument ever. Had Messi decided to play for Spain over Brazil he would be widely considered a GOAT...but he plays for a weaker Argentina team and all of a sudden he can't be a considered a GOAT. 

One player can only do so much. Just a shame this stupid claim will carry on for 4 more years.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL Argentina :duck





puto hijos de fifa


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Was Messi really just named best player of the tournament ??? :lmao

I don't know who the hell vote for that kind of award but whoever decided to give it to Messi needs to be checked for blindness and/or for mental illness.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vader said:


> Says the man? How does that link to what I said? Are your common sense skills as inept as your knowledge on football? I call people stupid as they are, they need to be aware of it and either educate themselves on whatever the subject is or just not bother commenting on it. You're clearly in denial regarding your football nous, thinking you know the game - which is horse shit. Have you noticed that I'm not the only one saying this to you? Or are we all wrong?
> 
> There's nothing childish about recognising a mong, you'd think you'd act more like an adult and take it on board.
> 
> ...


And yet more childish nonsense. If you actually paid attention, most of those calling me out have done it with little barbs like you or gifs... very few if any have actually tried to discuss it and just go "nope, you're wrong I'm right because!" funny that makes you people think you are better posters. Last I respond to this nonsense with.. I'll stick to talking to the people that actually want to talk about the game more than attack others like you.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> Three scenarios for Messi tonight:
> 
> A.) He plays brilliantly like he did in the first 4 games, helps Argentina win through either exceptional playmaking or goalscoring and is deservedly hailed by the media as an all time great, part of that elite group of players with sparkling domestic and international achievements.
> 
> ...


*
*

Yep, called it. Three ineffective performances in a row and he wins player of the tournament. Absolute joke from Fifa and as I said before the least scrutinised footballer to have ever played the game. 

Now on a human level, I feel sorry for Lionel and thought he took the loss like a man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> He doesn't deserve it because he doesn't play like a GOAT. Sorry if the truth hurts :HHH2
> 
> He still has time though, he's not old.


His record in regards to trophies and personal achievements i.e goals scored in a calendar year shows he does play like a GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> It's just the most retarded argument ever. Had Messi decided to play for Spain over Brazil he would be widely considered a GOAT...but he plays for a weaker Argentina team and all of a sudden he can't be a considered a GOAT.
> 
> One player can only do so much. Just a shame this stupid claim will carry on for 4 more years.


I agree saying messi is the goat with or without winning the world cup is retarded, he isn't either way.

:carra


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

TNA Original said:


> Was Messi really just named best player of the tournament ??? :lmao
> 
> I don't know who the hell vote for that kind of award but whoever decided to give it to Messi needs to be checked for blindness and/or for mental illness.


Who would you have given it to? Genuine question, not trying to be funny or owt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yep, called it. Three ineffective performances in a row and he wins player of the tournament. Absolute joke from Fifa and as I said before the least scrutinised footballer to have ever played the game.
> 
> Now on a human level, I feel sorry for Lionel and thought he took the loss like a man.


He's the golden boy... there were many that played better than him but no matter what the fanboys make some weird excuse to forgive him when he doesn't show up. Never seen this amount of blind love for a player ever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did Messi seriously get player of the tournament?

He was generally poor in the knockout stages and was pretty terrible tonight. Literally took two separate half hour spells out of the game. 

Germany 100% deserved it. Schweinsteiger was heroic, everyone except Kroos was good.

Great World Cup overall.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Who would you have given it to? Genuine question, not trying to be funny or owt.


Robben / Lahm / Muller / Rodriguez / Neuer / Mascherano / Neymar / Hummels


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*GO**ATZE*​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TNA Original said:


> Was Messi really just named best player of the tournament ??? :lmao
> 
> I don't know who the hell vote for that kind of award but whoever decided to give it to Messi *needs to be checked for blindness and/or for mental illness.*


the pure fucking irony


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yep, called it. Three ineffective performances in a row and he wins player of the tournament. Absolute joke from Fifa and as I said before the least scrutinised footballer to have ever played the game.
> 
> Now on a human level, I feel sorry for Lionel and thought he took the loss like a man.


How is it a win-win situation? Looked heartbroken and completely disinterested with the award. Haven't seen anyone anywhere say he deserved it either.

Should've gone to Rodriguez, or a German.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Who would you have given it to? Genuine question, not trying to be funny or owt.


Rodriguez, Robben, Muller, Vlaar, Nueur, Mascherano


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Behold, pure beauty.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> how pathetic. your obsession with a champion losing is sad. wouldn't expect anything less from a bandwagoner like you though
> 
> only so much the little man co do when you have guys like higuain, palacio, kun, biglia, gago continually drag you down with poor play. anything messi did on the ball, if he passed, it was wasted. if he held onto it, he was crowded out. he, masch and zab dragged that team all the way to the final. simply didnt have it in them when it was needed
> 
> now could all you utterly horrific window lickers please kindly fuck off and never disgrace this forum again?


Bandwagoner? Please explain. I've been supporting Germany since at least 2001.

Did I say anything about Messi's performances? As someone who hates Barcelona, I'm just happy that he failed to win, most importantly to the national team I've always liked the most.

He's surrounded by a poor team which I've said all along but even discounting that, despite doing what he could to carry the team - he wasn't good enough to win the golden ball. Even his fans in this thread admitted that he's been underwhelming so far. He did just about enough to get them into quarter finals (and did his best in the first half tonight) but for a guy who's supposed to be the greatest of all time, I think everyone expected more from him.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

German WAGs trending worldwide :lmao:lmao:lmao

Intense final. Beautiful goal. Best side won.

:clap


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Messi winning the Golden Ball :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Super Mario GOATZE


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> He's the golden boy... there were many that played better than him but no matter what the fanboys make some weird excuse to forgive him when he doesn't show up. Never seen this amount of blind love for a player ever.


It's getting embarrassing now. If Ronaldo had played that mediocre in QF / SF / F the Messi fanboys on here would have crucified him. But they'll throw every excuse imaginable to defend him.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess every European was right, Germany was going to win the cup.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> how pathetic. your obsession with a champion losing is sad. wouldn't expect anything less from a bandwagoner like you though
> 
> only so much the little man co do when you have guys like higuain, palacio, kun, biglia, gago continually drag you down with poor play. anything messi did on the ball, if he passed, it was wasted. if he held onto it, he was crowded out. *he, masch and zab dragged that team all the way to the final.* simply didnt have it in them when it was needed
> 
> now could all you utterly horrific window lickers please kindly fuck off and never disgrace this forum again?


This. Masch was a beast today, as was Zabaleta, Messi didn't have a great game but like you said when you are surrounded by mediocrity and you're playing against the best international team in the world, there is only so much you can do. Didn't deserve player of the tournament though.

Congrats Germany, too good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Henry Hill said:


> It's getting embarrassing now. If Ronaldo had played that mediocre in QF / SF / F the Messi fanboys on here would have crucified him. But they'll throw every excuse imaginable to defend him.


Mind linking me to the posts in here saying he deserved the Golden Ball?

Post above mine is the best post match summary in the thread.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Seb said:


> *How is it a win-win situation? *Looked heartbroken and completely disinterested with the award. Haven't seen anyone anywhere say he deserved it either.
> 
> Should've gone to Rodriguez, or a German.



I mean from a PR standpoint. As I said on a human level, I felt really bad for him.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> His record in regards to trophies and personal achievements i.e goals scored in a calendar year shows he does play like a GOAT.


Goals and stats aren't everything in Football . Messi may stuff the stats sheet but he doesn't make anyone around better like the true GOATs.




UnbelievableJeff said:


> Who would you have given it to? Genuine question, not trying to be funny or owt.


I think in the Germany team alone, at least 2 or 3 players deserved it more.

Matt Hummels was GREAT.

Kroos & Muller too also Kroos wasn't so good today.

If It was allowed, I would have given it to Neuer though. A shame GKs are treated separately.

James Rodriguez also played like a boss but exited maybe too early.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah...I much as I big up Messi he never should have won the Golden Ball. That was a joke. So many better choices over him.



TNA Original said:


> Goals and stats aren't everything in Football . Messi may stuff the stats sheet but he doesn't make anyone around better like the true GOATs.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I really didm't want to see Ze German's win the World Cup...until this guy ran onto the pitch










Absolutely deserved to be fair, they were awesome in the tournament.








*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*

Hames was the best player in the tournament. Just ahead of Robben and Muller IMO.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

My early prediction on who will win in 2018. I think it will be either Colombia or Switzerland


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Messi had his chances. And that freekick in the end was awful. With everyone in the box there is no excuse to send that ball in orbit. 
Messi just wasent there tonight. Had some good energy in the first but just died off like the others. And his knockout stage performance was bland.

I give him a 6/10 on World Cup performance. Since he was still involved with the little offense Argentina had threwout the tournament.

The defense took Argentina to the final. Sure as hell wasent Messi.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> the pure fucking irony


I get it, you love Messi. But please, be objective.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> And yet more childish nonsense. If you actually paid attention, most of those calling me out have done it with little barbs like you or gifs... very few if any have actually tried to discuss it and just go "nope, you're wrong I'm right because!" funny that makes you people think you are better posters. Last I respond to this nonsense with.. I'll stick to talking to the people that actually want to talk about the game more than attack others like you.


Okay I'll do it your way.


Excuse me squire, can I please raise something to your attention? I have recently discovered that, on occasion, you tend to talk about things that you don't have much knowledge in; please don't take offence to that, I really don't want to sound childish. It's just that after watching football for twenty years I have gained a supreme knowledge that only other supreme knowledgists (new word just for you) will understand. Now please don't take this as a personal attack, I know it must be hard living in poverty. Every four years when the World Cup is on brings a reminder that football is meant to be played with a ball and not a tin of cat food like you're used to. It's okay, I'm sorry for any heartache I may have caused. It's not your fault that you don't have a clue about anything. It's your parents fault, your father stuck at the factory and your mother fills a void in her life by washing clothes fifteen times a day. Be there for her, be a son, be a friend. Maybe try out working as a housewife as football isn't for you.

Kind regards,
Jamie
x


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Messi had his chances. And that freekick in the end was awful. With everyone in the box there is no excuse to send that ball in orbit.
> Messi just wasent there tonight. Had some good energy in the first but just died off like the others. And his knockout stage performance was bland.
> 
> I give him a 6/10 on World Cup performance. Since he was still involved with the little offense Argentina had threwout the tournament.
> ...


This. They didn't concede a goal for like eight hours or something crazy and took it a monumental effort to finally take them down. 

Messi's performance here was similar to Maradona in 1990, it was just good backed by a great defence / defensive system.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WE DID IT!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

OH HELL YEAH, WE ARE THE WORLD CUP WINNERS! GERMANY!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Zidane didn't deserve to win the award in 2006 either. Who cares?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Congrats to Germany. Leaders of the Group of Death prevail. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Zidane didn't deserve to win the award in 2006 either. Who cares?


Nor did Kahn in 2002 or Ronaldo in 1998, btw. Probably not Forlan in 2010 either.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

CGS said:


> Yeah...I much as I big up Messi he never should have won the Golden Ball. That was a joke. So many better choices over him.


Care to developp ? Unlike you, I'm opened for a discussion


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Golden Ball is a joke this year... Robben, James, half the German team, and easily two or three keepers that deserved it over the man that only scored in the group stages and still was invisible most of those games against rather dreadful competition. 

But most of the Germans that deserved it over him won't give on damn... they have something Messi will probably never have.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Zidane didn't deserve to win the award in 2006 either. Who cares?


Because you can still give an argument for Zidane winning the award in 2006. It is practically impossible however to argue a case for Messi winning the award tonight and it just shows how well protected his image is by FIFA, the same nutty organisation that handed him the Ballon D'Or in the last world cup year.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> Zidane didn't deserve to win the award in 2006 either. Who cares?


I agree his red card and the way he left overshadowed the rest. Still, in KO stage, he played like a God.

Messi ?? Not so much...


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

if messi wins the ballon d'or this year is gonna be the biggest crap in sports

C. Ronaldo was far better this year than him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *I really didm't want to see Ze German's win the World Cup...until this guy ran onto the pitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your 3 Germans didn't do much. My German assisted the winning goal


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL @ Golden Ball joke. Ridiculous. Robben was the best player in the tournament IMO but I always think that the winner should come from the champions so I'm going with Muller here. 

Congrats to Germany.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TNA Original said:


> I agree his red card and the way he left overshadowed the rest. Still, in KO stage, he played like a God.
> 
> Messi ?? Not so much...


Still stung he won it in 06, but like you said.. his play at least made an argument for it. The only thing making the argument for Messi is media hype. Disgusting how many free passes this man is given...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

egame tho...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

uknoww said:


> if messi wins the ballon d'or this year is gonna be the biggest crap in sports
> 
> C. Ronaldo was far better this year than him


I'll fall off my chair if they give it to a German. It'll be that whole "they have the collection of best players but not the best player" excuse that for some reason never came up when Barcelona had at one point 4 of the 5 best players in the world.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA Original said:


> Care to developp ? Unlike you, I'm opened for a discussion


Not really no. 

3/4 of the argentina team is shite....Messi is not superman. 

Not much more to say.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> egame tho...


:sodone :buried


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you all stop talking as if Messi has just bummed your dad. You're like old women whinging about the weather. Pipe down ladies.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Any predictions on who is going to win the 2018 World Cup.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Messi not on Maradonas level, but he still have a good tournament. The role he is given for his country is ridiculous though. Hes being used to drop deep due to their lack of creative midfielder. Just have him central.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CGS said:


> Not really no.
> 
> 3/4 of the argentina team is shite....Messi is not superman.
> 
> Not much more to say.


Messi does not have the intangibles to match his talent. Not much more to say.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

You probably shouldn't deliberate too much over who deserves the Golden Ball either, especially when you consider that it's FIFA were talking about, a corrupt organisation that can do anything they want.

But if I were to put my vote in for the "WrestlingForum" Golden Ball winner I would choose Muller, Schweinsteiger or Mascherano.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Any predictions on who is going to win the 2018 World Cup.


Four years is a long time, Germany will be there abouts though, always seem to be. I imagine Messi will win the golden ball. 2022 for that matter too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Messi winning the Golden Ball was bullshit but I think everyone agrees on that so I don't see where the issue is. Laughable if people hold it against his career credentials because he didn't win the World Cup here. Last time I looked Fitba was a team sport that involved 11 players playing well. This isn't Basketball where one world class player can win things with an average team around him. If Argentina had won it then they probably would have been the worst team to ever win a major trophy. And the funny thing is they absolutely should have won that match. Higuain doesn't go full retard and they probably would have. Not sure why Higuain missing that chance has anything to do with where Messi ranks as an all time great. If he was German then he'd have a World Cup to his name but he's not and how success at international level has ever become a better metric for success than club level achievements where the highest competition lies over a much larger sample of games to even the looniest lunatic I'll never know. Going forward aside from Messi (who played very well first half and in bursts second half) Argentina were gash once Di Maria got injured. Taking Lavezzi off was very odd. Whatever though. Some people have self-fulfilling prophecies about Messi (on either side of the coin) and nothing will ever change that. I just can't believe that to some international success is necessary to being an all time great.

Deserved from Germany in the end I guess. Still stand that they're not a great team but they were the best there. Just as long as we're not pretending that this team is on par with other great World Cup winning teams like Spain 2010. *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Any predictions on who is going to win the 2018 World Cup.


Based on location and play I'd have to say Germany are heavy favourites along with a relatively young France that really should only get better. I think Colombia has a chance if they play like they did at this cup. 

But 4 years is a long time so this can easily change by the time the Euros are done. France and Colombia could have been teams playing way above their actual ability.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

uknoww said:


> if messi wins the ballon d'or this year is gonna be the biggest crap in sports
> 
> C. Ronaldo was far better this year than him


At least Messi looked distraught and disinterested when he won this award, compare that to Ronaldo breaking down in tears winning a Ballon D'or he didn't deserve. The guy got something like 2 votes out of 50 for UEFA Player of the Year a few months earlier (which Ribery, who guided Bayern to the treble, won), then only won the award after Fifa re-opened the voting for an extra week to accommodate the best performance of his career against Sweden, basically the only significant event between the end of the previous season and the end of the voting period (unless you count Champions League group stage games and Madrid being 3rd in La Liga). First player in the awards history who didn't win anything in that calendar year.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

CGS said:


> Not really no.
> 
> 3/4 of the argentina team is shite....*Messi is not superman*.
> 
> Not much more to say.


True. 

An other thing he isn't is the GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> egame tho...





TNA Original said:


> :sodone :buried





Vader said:


> Okay I'll do it your way.
> 
> 
> Excuse me squire, can I please raise something to your attention? I have recently discovered that, on occasion, you tend to talk about things that you don't have much knowledge in; please don't take offence to that, I really don't want to sound childish. It's just that after watching football for twenty years I have gained a supreme knowledge that only other supreme knowledgists (new word just for you) will understand. Now please don't take this as a personal attack, I know it must be hard living in poverty. Every four years when the World Cup is on brings a reminder that football is meant to be played with a ball and not a tin of cat food like you're used to. It's okay, I'm sorry for any heartache I may have caused. It's not your fault that you don't have a clue about anything. It's your parents fault, your father stuck at the factory and your mother fills a void in her life by washing clothes fifteen times a day. Be there for her, be a son, be a friend. Maybe try out working as a housewife as football isn't for you.
> ...





Kabraxal said:


> And yet more childish nonsense. If you actually paid attention, most of those calling me out have done it with little barbs like you or gifs... very few if any have actually tried to discuss it and just go "nope, you're wrong I'm right because!" funny that makes you people think you are better posters. Last I respond to this nonsense with.. I'll stick to talking to the people that actually want to talk about the game more than attack others like you.


*Also can we all please stop with these posts. Getting childish and out of hand now.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So an average team managed to make it to the world cup final with their best player also playing average for the latter half of the tournament. International football must be at a shockingly low standard for that to have happened. 

The reality is Messi carried them to the QF, the defence carried them to the final.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Imagine if USA wins the world cup at Russia that would be hilarious the heat they will get, RUSEV CRUSH :lana.
Nah, by this time Rusev will have a comedy gimmick :hunter :buried


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> So an average team managed to make it to the world cup final with their best player also playing average for the latter half of the tournament. International football must be at a shockingly low standard for that to have happened.


*That isn't true  Did I miss all the great teams playing great football at this tournament?*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> *So an average team managed to make it to the world cup final with their best player also playing average for the latter half of the tournament. International football must be at a shockingly low standard for that to have happened. *
> 
> The reality is Messi carried them to the QF, the defence carried them to the final.


Yup. Germany were the only top quality team in the last four.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Germans were the only ones who've looked anywhere near a great team.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd say this year was too early for the young Belgium squad, give it another 4 years and they may be one of the favourites. 

Btw the Messi in a shit team argument kinda reminds me of the Lebron James hate. If Messi was in a team like Germany, winning the World Cup wouldn't add as much value as it would making it to the final with a team like Argentina. He doesn't need a World Cup to be considered one of the GOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Kabraxal said:


> There is a football god!


yup, his name's Bastian Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Hard to predict something for 2018.

Teams like Spain & Brazil will need time to heal. Is 4 years enough ? I don't know.

A young team like Colombia will have a great chance in 4 years with a more mature squad.

France's youth looks great too :cheer. I'm careful though. Our past says we like roller coasters so I'm not getting fired up too early.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: World Cup Final - Germany vs Argentina #3 - Tonight*



Femto said:


> yup, his name's Bastian Schweinsteiger.


Puyol-esque performance today. Would throw himself in front of a bus for the cause. Brilliant player, easily makes a World XI.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

goldigga said:


> I'd say this year was too early for the young Belgium squad, give it another 4 years and they may be one of the favourites.


From what I've seen of Belgium in this tournament doesn't show me a team that is capable of putting up any sort of challenge, they'll qualify for every major tournament from now till possibly 2020 with the current crop but with the severe lack of creativity they have then they may scrape past the group stages at best


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *That isn't true  Did I miss all the great teams playing great football at this tournament?*


They weren't many great teams but neither at any point past the Switzerland game, did Messi turn into superman. 

He was super decisive against Bosnia, Nigeria and Switzerland and all round brilliant against Nigeria. 

He was underwhelming against everyone else he played. 


His talent is astonishing, the best combo of finishing and passing probably since Platini but I feel there is some mental toughness lacking in his game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> They weren't many great teams but neither at any point past the Switzerland game, did Messi turn into superman.
> 
> He was super decisive against Bosnia, Nigeria and Switzerland and all round brilliant against Nigeria.
> 
> ...


*Has anyone said otherwise? One player can't win games by himself. He didn't play close to his best this tournament but if you're holding him not winning this World Cup against him then I don't know what to say. I guess you have to use what ammo you can on the rare occasion he gives you some.*


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> From what I've seen of Belgium in this tournament doesn't show me a team that is capable of putting up any sort of challenge, they'll qualify for every major tournament from now till possibly 2020 with the current crop *but with the severe lack of creativity they have then they may scrape past the group stages at best*


Good point, for all their young quality players I was so disappointed in their chemistry and creativity. I only hope they figure it out by the next World Cup or possibly Euro 2016.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

goldigga said:


> I'd say this year was too early for the young Belgium squad, give it another 4 years and they may be one of the favourites.
> 
> Btw the Messi in a shit team argument kinda reminds me of the Lebron James hate. If Messi was in a team like Germany, winning the World Cup wouldn't add as much value as it would making it to the final with a team like Argentina. He doesn't need a World Cup to be considered one of the GOAT.


He definitely needs a better international career to be considered the greatest to have ever played the game. To argue that is nonsensical to me, his only excuse would be if he played for Northern Ireland or someone and then his miracle would have to be getting them to the tournament in the first place. 

I agree that the winning the world cup to be considered a great player is a stupid argument and have always said so. It's the level of individual play that counts.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I would have given that award to Hummels. Also Messi is the best player today, but if you cant make the difference in the most important football game, then it would be too difficult for you to enter in the exclusive group of the true GOATS. If before this world cup many doubted Messi was the GOAT, im sorry but if you analize this world cup, there should be even more doubts


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Any predictions on who is going to win the 2018 World Cup.


Ireland


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This world cup was the best IMO, the final game was so epic, NO RED CARDS and no Penalties. :clap


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Feel bad for Messi. As has been stated, he shouldn't be condemned for supposedly "losing the world cup on his own", but I'm fairly certain he'll have a far lesser street cred among the extremist Argentinian fans who will point fingers at him endlessly for years to come.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Has anyone said otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's no excuse for anonymous play. He's not playing with broomsticks out there on the pitch, he could and should given his talent have played a lot better in those last three games. 

I have never ever said he needed to win a world cup to be considered an all time great and think that is a ridiculous argument.

Guys like Baggio, Bergkamp, Hagi, Suker, Sneijder have all made their mark internationally without winning trophies.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wonder how many of you guys proclaiming the likes of Pele, Maradona, etc actually lived through their careers and scrutinised their every career turn like you do with Messi. It's like Messi HAS to deliver at every turn and win EVERYTHING or else he's overhyped. *


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Super Mario GOATze 
:bow :clap :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That goal was so rad. That's about all I got. Hey, I can recognize offsides as it happens now though. So I'm leveling up my soccer watching skills guys.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *I wonder how many of you guys proclaiming the likes of Pele, Maradona, etc actually lived through their careers and scrutinised their every career turn like you do with Messi. It's like Messi HAS to deliver at every turn and win EVERYTHING or else he's overhyped. *


My guess would be most don't have a clue about 95% of their careers, and know little of them as players. Things are different now, football is far more global in the internet age, there's no doubt Messi and Ronaldo are by a mile the two most judged/scrutinised footballers ever. Both are scapegoated almost every time their teams lose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> That's no excuse for anonymous play. He's not playing with broomsticks out there on the pitch, he could and should given his talent have played a lot better in those last three games.
> 
> I have never ever said he needed to win a world cup to be considered an all time great and think that is a ridiculous argument.
> 
> Guys like Baggio, Bergkamp, Hagi, Suker, Sneijder have all made their mark internationally without winning trophies.


*Still waiting for a valid reason why someone has to deliver at a World Cup to be considered the GOAT regardless of all the insane records at club level including in the Champions League, a competition of far higher quality.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Still waiting for a valid reason why someone has to deliver at a World Cup to be considered the GOAT regardless of all the insane records at club level including in the Champions League, a competition of far higher quality.*


Because the world cup is the most important trophy in football. 

Messi is a certified 10 at club level. No argument from me there whatsoever. His international play is just not on the same level.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Henry Hill said:


> Because the world cup is the most important trophy in football.
> 
> Messi is a certified 10 at club level. No argument from me there whatsoever. His international play is just not on the same level.


Wouldn't his play suffer from not having as much talent around him though? Can't teams concentrate on him more when he's on the Argentina team because the Argentines are nowhere near as good as the Barca players?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Congratulations to Germany.:clap

Best World Cup since 1998. Thoroughly enjoyed the majority of it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> From what I've seen of Belgium in this tournament doesn't show me a team that is capable of putting up any sort of challenge, they'll qualify for every major tournament from now till possibly 2020 with the current crop but with the severe lack of creativity they have then they may scrape past the group stages at best


It was their first tournament together and a lot of them are still pretty young. Their manager is also an idiot who doesn't build the team around their best player and would rather play HOOF! ball to Fellaini, who shouldn't be starting.

There's a lot of talent there, but first they need someone in charge who knows what he is doing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *I wonder how many of you guys proclaiming the likes of Pele, Maradona, etc actually lived through their careers and scrutinised their every career turn like you do with Messi. It's like Messi HAS to deliver at every turn and win EVERYTHING or else he's overhyped. *


I agree with you and most of the time the people being critical of Messi are actually in fact being hypocritical to themselves. You'll get people saying Messi hasn't won a World Cup and has only won honors at club level with one club full of world class players etc. ignoring the fact that Pele spent practically the majority of his career at Santos. Whilst you get people saying Maradona done it at a high level for every club hes been at and dragged an average Argentina team to the '86 final etc.

I personally think Maradona is the greatest. Will Messi reach his heights? He can do, he has the ability and he has years left. I think Messi is still in Zidane's bracket at the moment and Zidane is my absolute favourite. If he had won the WC tonight and took his chance, that for me would have gotten him onto that next ladder in my mind, but that's my two cents.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> My guess would be most don't have a clue about 95% of their careers, and know little of them as players. Things are different now, football is far more global in the internet age, there's no doubt Messi and Ronaldo are by a mile the two most judged/scrutinised footballers ever. Both are scapegoated almost every time their teams lose.


No way. Messi is the least scrutinised footballer of all time. He is Fifa's Poster boy, his great play exaggerated beyond belief and his poor play brushed over by a media who are desperate for a nice, humble superstar to be beyond argument the best footballer of all time. That's why they give him the same awards year after year trying to brainwash everyone into thinking that he has dominated an era he hasn't dominated.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's just a blanket statement. It doesn't tell me WHY they HAVE to have major performances at a World Cup to be considered the GOAT. It's impressive if they do for sure but it's just as (if not more) to do so in the Champions League as well which is arguably the more important trophy to footballers in Messi's era. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I always think international football is a terrible way to measure players careers. Too many variables involved. With club football when you're a top player you tend to be on a great team so it's more of an even playing field and it's also played at a higher standard. 

It's something that should be taken into account, but far too much stock is put into it when defining players legacies.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Henry Hill said:


> Because the world cup is the most important trophy in football.
> 
> Messi is a certified 10 at club level. No argument from me there whatsoever. His international play is just not on the same level.


He's arguably being told to play two roles. Argentina miss a Riquelme, that guy Messi would thrive off. Instead the manager seems to want to play Messi off a striker and come deeper. That is not Messi.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

After today, It's time to start over again in the world of Football.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> > Wouldn't his play suffer from not having as much talent around him though?
> 
> 
> Can't teams concentrate on him more when he's on the Argentina team because the Argentines are nowhere near as good as the Barca players?


Yes the talent is not the same, that is a valid point. But when you look at this historically, there have been a lot of players who have carved much better international careers with around the same amount of talent at their disposal. 

It's up to said player to raise the level of his teammates, Messi did that earlier in the tournament, but in the latter stages the spark was gone.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:clap Congrats to Germany and all German fans in here. Well deserved.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> No way. Messi is the least scrutinised footballer of all time. He is Fifa's Poster boy, his great play exaggerated beyond belief and his poor play brushed over by a media who are desperate for a nice, humble superstar to be beyond argument the best footballer of all time. That's why they give him the same awards year after year trying to brainwash everyone into thinking that he has dominated an era he hasn't dominated.


Footballers are far more scrutinised now than ever before as football and media are both far more global, it's silly to argue otherwise.

There's a reason he wins those awards. He's got the stats, records, trophies and performances to back them up.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't have any problem with people saying Messi isn't the best ever either btw. I just think some of the reasoning is odd/wrong. Also I don't like comparing Messi to Maradona because I haven't lived through Maradona's career like I have Messi's and when you start comparing one to the other without living through both careers you're judging every single game from one against just the major points of another's career which isn't fair to give a direct comparison. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Deserved from Germany in the end I guess. Still stand that they're not a great team but they were the best there. Just as long as we're not pretending that this team is on par with other great World Cup winning teams like Spain 2010. *


You mean the team that needed a heroic Puyol set piece header to defeat an exponentially inferior German team? lel


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Still waiting for a valid reason why someone has to deliver at a World Cup to be considered the GOAT regardless of all the insane records at club level including in the Champions League, a competition of far higher quality.*


Because you cant compare past players with present players, because todays Football is way too different from the one 20 or 30 years before, where is easier to crush rivals and break records, since the football today the best have a bigger gap between many of other teams, and that is even more obvious in La Liga, because while messi is the goat today, IMO, players like Xavi, Iniesta, and a dinasty team like Barcelona made Messi stand out more, if we think like any Messi suporther think, then Cristiano is among the very best in history, since he is on par with Messi in everything in La Liga.

Besides titles are everything, and wc is the most important, or tell me if Chelsea would have eliminated Pep's Barca if the referee had made something near a decent job, how bigger will our way of thinking would be from the point of view we have today.

Im sorry but WC for me is a must to be called GOAT


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

What a great world cup, i cant wait 4 more years

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *That's just a blanket statement. It doesn't tell me WHY they HAVE to have major performances at a World Cup to be considered the GOAT. It's impressive if they do for sure but it's just as (if not more) to do so in the Champions League as well which is arguably the more important trophy to footballers in Messi's era. *


How is it a blanket statement? It is the most important trophy in the game of football. To argue that the CL is on the same level is beyond comprehension to me. It might have better football, better teams, better matches etc but the amount of pressure and media attention makes it a level beyond. Beyond that the fact it is every 4 years makes it all the more precious and mentally challenging.


----------



## denial (Jul 13, 2014)

Erik. said:


> He's arguably being told to play two roles. Argentina miss a Riquelme, that guy Messi would thrive off. Instead the manager seems to want to play Messi off a striker and come deeper. That is not Messi.



I agree!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Femto said:


> You mean the team that needed a heroic Puyol set piece header to defeat an exponentially inferior German team? lel


*Nice sample size. I suppose I could bring up how Germany couldn't beat Algeria in 90 minutes too to make them look a lesser side than they are.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Footballers are far more scrutinised now than ever before as football and media are both far more global, it's silly to argue otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some he deserves, some are based on hype. Tonight was a pitch perfect example of that.


----------



## denial (Jul 13, 2014)

And mundial is over!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> if we think like any Messi suporther think, then Cristiano is among the very best in history, since he is on par with Messi in everything in La Liga.


Except Messi has more goals, assists and winners medals in La Liga since Ronaldo joined. He's also the record Clasico scorer. Ronaldo has 1 winners medal in 5 seasons whilst playing in the most expensive squad ever assembled.



kimino said:


> Besides titles are everything, and wc is the most important, or tell me if Chelsea would have eliminated Pep's Barca if the referee had made something near a decent job, how bigger will our way of thinking would be from the point of view we have today.


Trying to bring up referee's is petty, do you even remember Eric Abidal being wrongly sent off in that game?

How about the next year when Barca and Messi were knocked out by an offside Diego Milito goal and were also denied a couple of legitimate penalty shouts?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Nice sample size. I suppose I could bring up how Germany couldn't beat Algeria in 90 minutes too to make them look a lesser side than they are.*


it was a silly point and deserved a silly response.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What's silly about saying this German team isn't one of the all time great teams?*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

An hour after the final and it's turing into a Ronaldo vs Messi thread.

:duck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing against Germany, but I would fancy England's 1998 team against this Argentina side, and they probably weren't even a top 8 team at the time. Says a lot about international football these days.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

Seb said:


> At least Messi looked distraught and disinterested when he won this award, compare that to Ronaldo breaking down in tears winning a Ballon D'or he didn't deserve. The guy got something like 2 votes out of 50 for UEFA Player of the Year a few months earlier (which Ribery, who guided Bayern to the treble, won), then only won the award after Fifa re-opened the voting for an extra week to accommodate the best performance of his career against Sweden, basically the only significant event between the end of the previous season and the end of the voting period (unless you count Champions League group stage games and Madrid being 3rd in La Liga). First player in the awards history who didn't win anything in that calendar year.


the better player won 

ribery wasn't even the best bayern munich player let alone the best in the world

plus the ballon d'ór is given to the best player not to the best team


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> An hour after the final and it's turing into a Ronaldo vs Messi thread.
> 
> :duck


Unfortunately


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Also can we please not ignore the double standard of what Neuer did to Higuain not being deemed dangerous play or a foul but kicking a ball when the other player dives down to the ground to make a diving header when the ball is below waist height is considered dangerous play and a foul.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

uknoww said:


> the better player won
> 
> ribery wasn't even the best bayern munich player let alone the best in the world
> 
> plus the ballon d'ór is given to the best player not to the best team


He was without doubt the best performing player in 2013, and Bayern's best player in a year of absolute dominance, and therefore deserved the award.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

While I'm not look to create excuses for Messi playing below of what was expected of him and I can bring this point up knowing that Seb will know enough about it and will back up my point or counter it but from what I've been seeing/hearing in La Liga this past season (which isn't as much as previous seasons admittedly) is that we all know that Messi has a few injuries this season but I think that's due to coming back from previous injuries far too soon which could in turn made not 100% through out this tournament now if that is true then the concern for me is is that he's going to go through another season where Barcelona will probably go far in every competition they enter and then at the of it they have the Copa America meaning that potentially Messi could have another busy summer and I#m actually concerned that we may have already seen Messi at his peak


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If for arguments sake, we are saying that the CL has reached a stage of importance where it is comparable to international tournaments now then comparing players over different generations is completely pointless as so much has changed in the landscape of club football. 

Who knows what European club careers the likes of Maradona, Batistuta, Lineker etc could have had with the modern rules of transfers and qualifications.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> An hour after the final and it's turing into a Ronaldo vs Messi thread.
> 
> :duck


Well if World Cup success is the measuring stick, Ronaldo is sporting a chode in that department.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *What's silly about saying this German team isn't one of the all time great teams?*


you said the German team was not on par with other great world cup winning teams and cited Spain 2010 as an example, which is silly, as I don't know what you're judging this on. Spain didn't light the world on fire in 2010 when they had the talent to bury teams they should've been. This German team has arguably the same level of talent and have showcased more entertaining football and sometimes more complete and dominant football than that Spanish team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> If for arguments sake, we are saying that the CL has reached a stage of importance where it is comparable to international tournaments now then comparing players over different generations is completely pointless as so much has changed in the landscape of club football.


This pretty much sums it up, imo.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Except Messi has more goals, assists and winners medals in La Liga since Ronaldo joined. He's also the record Clasico scorer. Ronaldo has 1 winners medal in 5 seasons whilst playing in the most expensive squad ever assembled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH really? Chelsea should have been given like 2 or 3 penalties before Abidal red.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex62BCpwLfQ

Also i became a Barca "supporter" after Marquez went to Barca, fell in love with Ronaldinho Barca, and started losing interest in it after Marquez left, that was at the same time Barca become an overwhelming team who won everything, but had help from referees, and didnt have a style i liked, since for me tiki taka is something makes dull a football match, when Barca won that semifinal, i was still escaping from my class at medicine school, to watch that match, and i clearly remember that being a match were the referee was with "us".


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> He was without doubt the best performing player in 2013, and Bayern's best player in a year of absolute dominance, and therefore deserved the award.


When it really counted, Robben was their best player. 

Decisive > Consistency


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A lot of high feet fouls are bullshit. Most of them actually. Normally you'll see them called when another opponent goes in just as high.

Think the correct decision was called with Neuer though. Regardless of what the BBC or Adrian Giles say.

He's a fucking crazy good keeper. When I saw him play at Old Trafford I couldn't get over his movement. He's so fucking quick off the mark.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Also can we please not ignore the double standard of what Neuer did to Higuain not being deemed dangerous play or a foul but kicking a ball when the other player dives down to the ground to make a diving header when the ball is below waist height is considered dangerous play and a foul.*


Keeper's have almost always gotten more leeway in playing for the ball. Still, it was a good punch that just happened to have a knee hit a guy's head. 

As for some of the fouls for "high" kicks... well, some of them are just stupid considering it's the player putting himself in danger more than the guy kicking going actually too high. Though this ref was terribly inconsistent the entire game. Yellow for when Lavezzi fell over himself and no yellow for Schweinsteigger getting punched in the face. Ref wasn't all there at times...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Messi is scrutinised ? True !

Players in general, are more scrutinised today than ever before.

Messi is also protected by the FIFA. He's the poster boy.

He's won a lot of awards & titles but several of these are undeserved.

Now about a WC win, I still think It's a criteria when trying to rank players that are beyond great.

Let's take Zidane & Platini for example : two all-time greats with God-given skills, two equals in terms of level IMO. But for many, the 1998 World Cup win give Zidane a slight edge. I guess every one has his own criteria.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

VIERFACHER WELTMEISTER!!!!

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> Well if World Cup success is the measuring stick, Ronaldo is sporting a chode in that department.


Nani and MRLSH are some of Portugal's better players.

That is all.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> When it really counted, Robben was their best player.
> 
> Decisive > Consistency


Femto will correct me here if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure Robben spent a huge chunk of that season on the bench, with Muller playing down the right. I think it was Kroos who got injured that let him back in. No doubt Robben was brilliant towards the end of the season, but so was Ribery.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Not at all surprised by the result, you can't rely on one player to win it all. Congratulations Germany.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

let's just stop talking about world cup because the next biggest tournament is euro 2016 and euro in the last years was far more entertaining than world cup


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> This pretty much sums it up, imo.


In that case let's rid ourselves of this ridiculous Messi / Maradona narrative. 

Let's compare Maradona to the likes of Platini, Matthaus, Van Basten and Baresi

And Messi to the likes of Ronaldo and Iniesta and Lahm and Robben


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> OH really? Chelsea should have been given like 2 or 3 penalties before Abidal red.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex62BCpwLfQ
> 
> Also i became a Barca "supporter" after Marquez went to Barca, fell in love with Ronaldinho Barca, and started losing interest in it after Marquez left, that was at the same time Barca become an overwhelming team who won everything, but had help from referees, and didnt have a style i liked, since for me tiki taka is something makes dull a football match, when Barca won that semifinal, i was still escaping from my class at medicine school, to watch that match, and i clearly remember that being a match were the referee was with "us".


It's really not that black and white. Chelsea were denied 2 clear penalties, Barcelona were wrongly given a red card.

Shit happens. Sneijder fouled Dani Alves inside the box at the San Siro, and Milito then won the game and what turned out to be the tie with an offside goal. Ref's make mistakes, bringing them up years later makes you look petty and like a conspiracy theorist. Move on.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Keeper's have almost always gotten more leeway in playing for the ball. Still, it was a good punch that just happened to have a knee hit a guy's head.
> 
> As for some of the fouls for "high" kicks... well, some of them are just stupid considering it's the player putting himself in danger more than the guy kicking going actually too high. Though this ref was terribly inconsistent the entire game. Yellow for when Lavezzi fell over himself and no yellow for Schweinsteigger getting punched in the face. Ref wasn't all there at times...


Thought Rizzoli had a good game. A couple calls could've went differently but overall he kept things under control and didn't make any major mistakes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Femto will correct me here if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure Robben spent a huge chunk of that season on the bench, with Muller playing down the right. I think it was Kroos who got injured that let him back in. No doubt Robben was brilliant towards the end of the season, but so was Ribery.


This is true. Robben was benched by Muller and Kroos. He only came to prominence again after Kroos' injury, which ironically is a big reason for why Kroos is leaving Bayern, evidently. Some of the board (jokingly) suggested that the injury was a blessing in disguise for our treble.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Femto said:


> This is true. Robben was benched by Muller and Kroos. He only came to prominence again after Kroos' injury, which ironically is a big reason for why Kroos is leaving Bayern, evidently. Some of the board (jokingly) suggested that the injury was a blessing in disguise for our treble.


Wasn't Kroos being lauded as BuLi player of the year before his injury? He was at the very least playing very well, although I only ever see highlights from German football.

I know a lot of people on here don't rate Kroos but I think he's a phenomenal player.



Henry Hill said:


> In that case let's rid ourselves of this ridiculous Messi / Maradona narrative.
> 
> Let's compare Maradona to the likes of Platini, Matthaus, Van Basten and Baresi
> 
> And Messi to the likes of Ronaldo and Iniesta and Lahm and Robben


Agreed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Femto will correct me here if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure Robben spent a huge chunk of that season on the bench, with Muller playing down the right. I think it was Kroos who got injured that let him back in. No doubt Robben was brilliant towards the end of the season, but so was Ribery.


I love me some Ribery and thought it was his great that he finally got some attention for what he's been doing so well for the past decade or so (basically the Pirlo treatment of Euro 12), however I believe Robben was what took Bayern over the edge in that CL campaign. That's not to say that you couldn't make a case for half that crazy talented team being the best player similar I suppose to Barca in 09 when they had Xavi, Iniesta, Messi and Puyol who were arguably at the time all top 5 players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Wasn't Kroos being lauded as BuLi player of the year before his injury? He was at the very least playing very well, although I only ever see highlights from German football.


He was incredible at the start of the season, definitely on course for player of the year. It was mostly just a joke about him getting injured being a blessing, but Kroos didn't feel appreciated enough, it seems after the treble with all the plaudits going to Robben and Ribery.

Bastian and Lahm also had probably the best seasons and I thought deserved some love in the personal accolades dept. but attackers usually get those so w/e.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Robben is criminally underrated when it comes to his standing among great players.

If he had a right foot he'd be as good or better than all of them.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> It's really not that black and white. Chelsea were denied 2 clear penalties, Barcelona were wrongly given a red card.
> 
> Shit happens. Sneijder fouled Dani Alves inside the box at the San Siro, and Milito then won the game and what turned out to be the tie with an offside goal. Ref's make mistakes, bringing them up years later makes you look petty and like a conspiracy theorist. Move on.


Yeah but you still do your fanboy stuff, ignoring the argument in that post, that Barca and Messi wouldnt get the praise they got today if they didnt won that semifinal, when my whole argument was that WC are needed to be called GOAT, are you trying to take the discussion to other stuff?, or do you seriously think that Messi can be compared with the likes of Pele and Maradona, when he just didnt win the WC, but he even didnt carry his team to the final, for me best man in Argentina no doubt Mascherano, and the second can be discussed, between Romero, Di Maria, Messi. In fact i made a great argument in that post and i dont see Seb or Seabs, trying to refute my argument (semifinal ref aside)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben has as much of a right foot as Messi imo. He scores a few every season with his right foot and gives a bunch of assists too when players are marking him for when he cuts inside.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saint Dick said:


> Thought Rizzoli had a good game. A couple calls could've went differently but overall he kept things under control and didn't make any major mistakes.


At least he kept enough control it didn't become Brazil/Colombia II.... that game was a joke for the officials.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Thought Rizzoli had a good game. A couple calls could've went differently but overall he kept things under control and didn't make any major mistakes.


Under control? Bastian face tell other story, Höwedes, should have recibed a red card imo, Higuain and Neuer should have been called as dangerous play by Neuer, Aguero and Mascherano should have gotten red card by double yellow, didnt call a penalty when muller was obviously being pulled by the shirt by an argentina deffender, any difficult call he used the safe exit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah Robben is a fucking phenomenal player. He single handedly carried Bayern to the final in 09/10, stunning winners against Man Utd and Fiorentina come straight to mind.



kimino said:


> Yeah but you still do your fanboy stuff, ignoring the argument in that post, that Barca and Messi wouldnt get the praise they got today if they didnt won that semifinal, when my whole argument was that WC are needed to be called GOAT, are you trying to take the discussion to other stuff?, or do you seriously think that Messi can be compared with the likes of Pele and Maradona, when he just didnt win the WC, but he even didnt carry his team to the final, for me best man in Argentina no doubt Mascherano, and the second can be discussed, between Romero, Di Maria, Messi. In fact i made a great argument in that post and i dont see Seb or Seabs, trying to refute my argument (semifinal ref aside)


Because your argument is silly and points to refereeing decisions and conspiracy theories, and I provided arguments in the other direction for Barca vs Inter in the same post. Shit happens in football, the winner is all that matters, there's no point pondering on What If's?.

I'm not interested in engaging in a GOAT discussion, I didn't see Maradona or Pele play so I don't know, and I prefer to judge footballers on how good they are, rather than whether or not they have won a World Cup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> If for arguments sake, we are saying that the CL has reached a stage of importance where it is comparable to international tournaments now then comparing players over different generations is completely pointless as so much has changed in the landscape of club football.
> 
> Who knows what European club careers the likes of Maradona, Batistuta, Lineker etc could have had with the modern rules of transfers and qualifications.





Henry Hill said:


> In that case let's rid ourselves of this ridiculous Messi / Maradona narrative.
> 
> Let's compare Maradona to the likes of Platini, Matthaus, Van Basten and Baresi
> 
> And Messi to the likes of Ronaldo and Iniesta and Lahm and Robben


*Finally!*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Just came home, was celebrating all night with my cousins and RUBBING IT IN THE FACES OF THE PEOPLE WHO ROOTED FOR MESS.._"Argentina"_. Fucking amazing World Cup, probably my favorite one I've ever watched and the team I originally wanted to see win from the start WON.

DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Femto said:


> Robben has as much of a right foot as Messi imo. He scores a few every season with his right foot and gives a bunch of assists too when players are marking him for when he cuts inside.


If Messi had a right foot he'd be decent too. Might even win a WC ffs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I find Generational GOAT a more interesting and relevant topic. 


Messi / Ronaldo / Iniesta 

Puyol

Robben

Lahm

Pirlo 

Xavi


That is my ladder for this generation. I'm still struggling to separate the first three. I think they all have arguments for being the best player of the last 10 years. Ronaldo imo has been simply astonishing the past few years, he used to look like a frightened rabbit on the big occasion and then suddenly transformed himself into someone who could influence big games.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Yeah Robben is a fucking phenomenal player. He single handedly carried Bayern to the final in 09/10, stunning winners against Man Utd and Fiorentina come straight to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, conspiracy theories? i just make some simulations of how different would the scenario today be if that happened, the fact that you are still arguing that, it shows that you wont ever admit it as a hardcore barca fan, i still think that Barca dinasty is the best in football, also the if become quite valid if you take a look at how important titles like UCL and WC are for players career, the fact that you dont like to judge players as GOATS, is becuase is difficult to judge that in first place, and its too unconvinient for a guy with your sign, try to come with something that can put Messi inside that group of goats.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo should have at least one more Ballon D'or than he has.

kakalol


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Henry Hill said:


> I find Generational GOAT a more interesting and relevant topic.
> 
> 
> Messi / Ronaldo / Iniesta
> ...


Glad you included Lahm. A case could be made for Schweini who's been one of the best at his position for quite some time now.

I'd also add Didier Drogba in the mix.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think he deserved 2013. Messi set an astonishing goalscoring record but Ronaldo had a solid Euro 12 campaign, was brilliant in the CL SF against Bayern despite his team losing the tie (this was during our epic Ronaldo feud I believe) and of course his potentially career defining goal that effectively won La Liga in the match against Barca.




> I'd also add Didier Drogba in the mix.


Yeah good shout.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> Whatever, conspiracy theories? i just make some simulations of how different would the scenario today be if that happened, the fact that you are still arguing that, it shows that you wont ever admit it as a hardcore barca fan, i still think that Barca dinasty is the best in football, also the if become quite valid if you take a look at how important titles like UCL and WC are for players career, the fact that you dont like to judge players as GOATS, is becuase is difficult to judge that in first place, and its too unconvinient for a guy with your sign, try to come with something that can put Messi inside that group of goats.


You said "the ref was with us" (conspiracy theory) and are making up hypothetical situations about what would have happened if they lost that match in order to try and discredit him. That's silly.

No, it's because it's asinine for me to try to compare Messi to Pele/Maradona because I haven't seen enough of Pele and Maradona to compare them as footballers. You want an argument as to why Messi is one of the best players ever? Because he's the best player i've ever seen, and he has the success and statistics to back that up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo should have at least one more Ballon D'or than he has.
> 
> kakalol


He is lucky to have the second one.

"kakalol" dragged a poor team to CL glory. I seem to remember him destroying United while Ronaldo got marked out the game.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaka wasted his phenomenal talent but he still deserved that 2007 Ballon d'Or (if not him, I don't see who else ?).

There has been a lot of injustice concerning the Ballon d'Or (the fact that players like Henry or Xavi/Iniesta never won one is beyond me). Kaka winning it wasn't one.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> He is lucky to have the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ageing but definitely not poor. Unfortunately in typical Milan style they neglected to rebuild the team whilst the going was good until all their world class players suddenly stopped being world class with no one there to replace them.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Henry Hill said:


> Messi / Ronaldo / Iniesta
> 
> Puyol
> 
> ...


You have to consider the age difference even there. Messi is 26 and Puyol, recently retired, is 36 (only a year and a half younger than Brazilian Ronaldo), and was in the UEFA Team of the Year way back in 2002. Pirlo is 35 and was being honoured in Germany 2006 back when Messi was just an exciting wonderkid beloved of Championship Manager players.

Generations in football are a strange thing, in that you can't really define them. Players' careers can overlap (as you see above) and a team, whether club or international, doesn't turn over in specific intervals. The closes thing you can get to generations is "who was best at the time of a certain World Cup", by which I mean not in the tournament itself, but of the past four years since the last World Cup, in which case it would definitely be between the top three you mentioned.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I think he deserved 2013. Messi set an astonishing goalscoring record but Ronaldo had a solid Euro 12 campaign, was brilliant in the CL SF against Bayern despite his team losing the tie (this was during our epic Ronaldo feud I believe) and of course his potentially career defining goal that effectively won La Liga in the match against Barca.


Didn't he miss in the shoot out against Bayern? Don't rememeber him doing much in the first leg either, were Bayern should have put the tie to bed.

As for Euro 2012:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Euro-2012-Cristiano-Ronaldo-accused-Nani.html

His ego arguably cost Portugal a place in the final.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> He is lucky to have the second one.
> 
> "kakalol" dragged a poor team to CL glory. I seem to remember him destroying United while Ronaldo got marked out the game.


He dragged his team to glory while they phoned it in in the league.

Our defence was decimated that season when we played Milan, who were fully healthy from resting players around the games. 

That was the best football I've ever seen a United team play and Ronaldo really emerged as the star player. FUCK Milan anyways, and that useless CUNT Gabriel Heinze. FUCK. He was also brilliant in the first leg of that tie which could have been another Roma considering how much we dominated them.

LOL at lucky to win the second. He could have won the year before too when he completely carried a capitulating Madrid side to the title.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Skybox said:


> You have to consider the age difference even there. Messi is 26 and Puyol, recently retired, is 36 (only a year and a half younger than Brazilian Ronaldo), and was in the UEFA Team of the Year way back in 2002. Pirlo is 35 and was being honoured in Germany 2006 back when Messi was just an exciting wonderkid beloved of Championship Manager players.
> 
> Generations in football are a strange thing, in that you can't really define them. Players' careers can overlap (as you see above) and a team, whether club or international, doesn't turn over in specific intervals. The closes thing you can get to generations is "who was best at the time of a certain World Cup", by which I mean not in the tournament itself, but of the past four years since the last World Cup, in which case it would definitely be between the top three you mentioned.


Yeah I suppose the world class longevity of Puyol and Pirlo makes me forget their actual primes were so long ago.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I think this thread should be locked, since match talk ended some pages ago...
Congratulations to Germany, since they were well deserved champions, Bastian GOAT, Hummels best in this world cup, wonder how thing would went if Reus played this WC.
Wonder if Messi leaving the Argentina group when Mascherano was giving the motivational talk would add more complains from media.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Didn't he miss in the shoot out against Bayern? Don't rememeber him doing much in the first leg either, were Bayern should have put the tie to bed.
> 
> As for Euro 2012:
> 
> ...


Look, Ronaldo's character I don't much care for. I think he's a great heel and that sport needs ridiculous hair gel obsessed egomaniacs like him to thrive, however he came bloody good that year. 

He missed in a shootout but scored 2 huge goals in the second leg and was making the game look so easy I was terrified Madrid might prevail. He scored a massively important goal that effectively handed Madrid La Liga. He dominated Holland in a vital Euro 12 group of death game even if Holland were in full on self-implosion mode. He scored an important goal against Greece in the QF stage. He was there for all the big moments that year.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Glad to see Klose finally get a winner's medal at an International Tournament. I think it just goes to show how ridiculous the idea of retiring from International Football is. If you keep going and continue to give your all, and can still offer something to your country, regardless of age, you go and do it and eventually you might get your just reward.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

For the record, this is how I would have given out WPOTY/B'DOR, going as far back as I can remember:

1998 - Zidane
1999 - Rivaldo
2000 - Figo (maybe Zidane)
2001 - Owen (maybe Raul)
2002 - Ronaldo
2003 - Henry
2004 - Henry
2005 - Ronaldinho
2006 - Ronaldinho
2007 - Kaka
2008 - C Ronaldo
2009 - Messi
2010 - Xavi
2011 - Messi
2012 - Messi
2013 - Ribery


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> He dragged his team to glory while they phoned it in in the league.
> 
> Our defence was decimated that season when we played Milan, who were fully healthy from resting players around the games.
> 
> That was the best football I've ever seen a United team play and Ronaldo really emerged as the star player. FUCK Milan anyways, and that useless CUNT Gabriel Heinze. FUCK. He was also brilliant in the first leg of that tie which could have been another Roma considering how much we dominated them.


Fair point about them stopping playing in the league, but still, Kaka's performances in Europe were breathtaking.

I don't really care if it was the best United ever played, Ronaldo wasn't the best player in the world at that time. Robbed Drogba of the PFA Player of the Year award too, as did Rooney in 2010, but those are other arguments for other days.



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at lucky to win the second. He could have won the year before too when he completely carried *a capitulating Madrid side* to the title.


What a load of nonsense. I think you're a season ahead of yourself there.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Are we going on individual performances above "how many trophies they won"? If so, C.Ronaldo over Ribéry in 2013 for me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

2007 - Ronaldo
2008 - Ronaldo
2009 - Messi
2010 - Messi
2011 - Messi
2012 - Ronaldo
2013 - Ronaldo
2014 - Shaw

tbh


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Shame that none gives enough credit to a player like Zlatan who has won a lot of titles in many teams not just one, who has scored one of the best goals ever, and that by himself destroyed england ( that being the lesser achivement)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Fair point about them stopping playing in the league, but still, Kaka's performances in Europe were breathtaking.
> 
> I don't really care if it was the best United ever played, Ronaldo wasn't the best player in the world at that time. Robbed Drogba of the PFA Player of the Year award too, as did Rooney in 2010, but those are other arguments for other days.
> 
> ...


He was though.

Nonsense?

Go back and watch the away Atletico tie from that season and get back to me. They completely started to unravel and even in defeats the only player who consistently looked up for it all was Ronaldo. The away game where two players got sent off stands out too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Are we going on individual performances above "how many trophies they won"? If so, C.Ronaldo over Ribéry in 2013 for me.


I don't see how Ronaldo gets ahead of Messi in this regard, let alone Ribery. Messi won La Liga with 100 points and scored 46 goals in 32 games (4 or 5 of these were sub appearances), including scoring in 21 consecutive games. Ronaldo started more games, scored 12 less goals, and Madrid were out of the title race by Xmas. Madrid got to the Spanish Cup final, but they lost and Ronaldo was sent off. 

In the Champions League, Messi was decisive against PSG and Milan before getting injured for the Bayern games where Barca were smashed. As for Ronaldo, he also performed well and was decisive, but they also lost in the semi's. In terms of international football, Ronaldo didn't really do anything in WC qualifying and they ended up in a playoff, where he was brilliant against Sweden. Messi was brilliant throughout qualifying, pretty sure he was also the top scorer in South America as well.

Ribery deserved it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kimino said:


> Shame that none gives enough credit to a player like Zlatan who has won a lot of titles in many teams not just one, who has scored one of the best goals ever, and that by himself destroyed england ( that being the lesser achivement)


Don't know why he doesn't get more love... probably because he is much more a poacher that will make teams pay from the box than others are on some lists.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> For the record, this is how I would have given out WPOTY/B'DOR, going as far back as I can remember:
> 
> 1998 - Zidane
> 1999 - Rivaldo
> ...


This will be a fun stroll through memory lane. 

98: Zidane 
99: Keane 
00: Figo
01: Elber 
02: Ronaldo 
03: Nedved 
04: Very strange year, would need to think this over extensively
05: Schevchenko
06: Ronaldinho
07: Kaka
08: Xavi
09: Messi
10: Sneijder
11: Messi
12: Ronaldo
13: Robben


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ribery never deserved a Ballon D'or. Not ever. He's not in the same league as Ronaldo/Messi and never has been.

Most overrated player of the generation. And a scumbag.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> He was though.
> 
> Nonsense?
> 
> Go back and watch the away Atletico tie from that season and get back to me. They completely started to unravel and even in defeats the only player who consistently looked up for it all was Ronaldo. The away game where two players got sent off stands out too.


Madrid beat Atletico 4-1 at home and 4-1 away that season. Madrid didn't lose to Atletico from 1999 until the Copa Del Rey final last year.

The only time I remember them slipping up that season, was when they played Villareal and Malaga back to back, and in both games they conceded 90th minute equalisers to free kicks from Senna and Cazorla. They were fucking ruthless after Xmas, it was Benzema's break out year and Ozil was phenomenal, think he had the second most assists in Europe that season (behind Messi).


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *I wonder how many of you guys proclaiming the likes of Pele, Maradona, etc actually lived through their careers and scrutinised their every career turn like you do with Messi. It's like Messi HAS to deliver at every turn and win EVERYTHING or else he's overhyped. *


Personally I believe it's the 24 hour sport world we live in. Athletes are more heavily scrutinized in this day and age then ever before. Pele, Maradona, etc. never had to live in a world where each action they make is broadcast to the world, therefore every person has an opinion on them.

Also once you reach the top, all people will want to do is tear that person down.



Seb said:


> My guess would be most don't have a clue about 95% of their careers, and know little of them as players. Things are different now, football is far more global in the internet age, there's no doubt Messi and Ronaldo are by a mile the two most judged/scrutinised footballers ever. Both are scapegoated almost every time their teams lose.


Seb summed it up perfectly


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> Dog ugly germans with their stunning wives and girlfriends.


Even Ozil, who looks like some kind of failed lab experiment, manages to get something like this.










Bastards.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Tbh, they're the lucky ones. There are more pretty women than mega rich footballers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats to the Germans, spectacular goal worthy of winning any world cup. So much emphasis was put on individual performers in this world cup: Robben, Messi, Neymar, James but in the end the Germans deserved because they were by far the best TEAM. Incredibly efficient, that cunt Schweinsteiger was easily the best player on the pitch. Top performance. 

My thoughts on the game: 

Lol Higuain 
Lol Palacio 
Lol Aguero 

In all honestly, if Higuain and Palacio didn't miss those sitters it would have been won. Horrible shit. 

My opinion of Messi hasn't changed, still the undisputed GOAT for me, sucks that he wasn't able to lift the trophy, but Argentina would have been out along time ago if it weren't for Messi. Very few of the best players of this generation have won the world cup, but I still feel it's impossible to not rank the likes of Messi, Ronaldo and Robben amongst the greatest players. Iniesta being the other in my top 4 who has already won the world cup. 

I hope this motivates Messi for the season and thank fuck that's over. He can focus on Barca and spend his prime years winning trophies with us, that's what matters to me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Madrid beat Atletico 4-1 at home and 4-1 away that season. Madrid didn't lose to Atletico from 1999 until the Copa Del Rey final last year.
> 
> The only time I remember them slipping up that season, was when they played Villareal and Malaga back to back, and in both games they conceded 90th minute equalisers to free kicks from Senna and Cazorla. They were fucking ruthless after Xmas, it was Benzema's break out year and Ozil was phenomenal, think he had the second most assists in Europe that season (behind Messi).


4-1 because of Ronaldo in that away game. One of the best hat tricks you'll ever see and an assist. They had drawn 3 of their last 5 games and Ateltico equalised on like the hour mark before Ronaldo went in dry. 

I know Madrid were excellent that season, but it was around the time of those back to back draws where they had some poor performances and came under pressure from Barcelona. Ronaldo was phenomenal down the stretch.

Messi was the best and worst thing to ever happen Ronaldo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bird and Magic of this generation.... Rodriguez will be the Jordan that steals their limelight.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> I don't see how Ronaldo gets ahead of Messi in this regard, let alone Ribery. Messi won La Liga with 100 points and scored 46 goals in 32 games (4 or 5 of these were sub appearances), including scoring in 21 consecutive games. Ronaldo started more games, scored 12 less goals, and Madrid were out of the title race by Xmas. Madrid got to the Spanish Cup final, but they lost and Ronaldo was sent off.
> 
> In the Champions League, Messi was decisive against PSG and Milan before getting injured for the Bayern games where Barca were smashed. As for Ronaldo, he also performed well and was decisive, but they also lost in the semi's. In terms of international football, Ronaldo didn't really do anything in WC qualifying and they ended up in a playoff, where he was brilliant against Sweden. Messi was brilliant throughout qualifying, pretty sure he was also the top scorer in South America as well.
> 
> Ribery deserved it.


I don't see why we're brining this to Messi when the real issue was Ronaldo vs Ribéry.

"Messi won La Liga" - this is surely irrelevant if we are, as I said, talking about individual performances rather than the trophies they've won. And that Xmas was in 2012, outside of the Ballon d'Or period that Ronaldo won in. I also seem to remember that the majority of Messi's goals in season 12/13 were in 2012 (where he got 91 goals in the year, and again irrelevant to calendar year 2013). Ronaldo was top scorer in the first 14 match days in the 2013/14 La Liga, and in the Champions League groups of that same season. He was also the first player in a European top league to reach the 50-goal mark in calendar year 2013 (which is very much what we're talking about here). Ribéry wasn't really a standout player - he was just slightly superior to the rest of his Bayern team.

As for the internationals, I can't fault Messi's record, but he had some good players in tow. To Ronaldo and Ribéry: France didn't have that great of a time in WC qualifying either, and I'd say their overall team was a lot stronger than Portugal's. The fact that Portugal did so well, therefore, must say more about Ronaldo's individual brilliance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Before the butthurt begins.

Announcement on Saurez's ban being reduced should be announced in the next few days.

itshappening.jpg


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

70 million for a flat track bully, you got ripped of big time. He won't help you win the CL.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Henry Hill said:


> 70 million for a flat track bully, you got ripped of big time. He won't help you win the CL.


Actually, a true n°9 might be what Barca lacked the last several years.

Even though they won several titles after it, I feel like the loss of Eto'o (which was one of the WOAT deal ever btw) had a negative impact on Barca's quality of play.

That being said, they need to start focusing on the defensive end right now because It looks weak today.


----------



## prepasur (Nov 17, 2012)

Slient Alarm said:


> Even Ozil, who looks like some kind of failed lab experiment, manages to get something like this.
> 
> 
> Bastards.



It´s all about the MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY!!!:vince2


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Well is all over...

I really want the best for mascherano and messi in the next season in barsa,they deserve some glory after this....


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh well, feel sad for Messi more than Argentina. Sadly, it seems like Messi will never win a WC...

Congrats to Germany. They were the best team. In a WC that wasn't filled with top class teams, Germany still managed to shine and play as a team. At the end, that's all that mattered.

That miss will forever haunt Higuain, and Sabella completely botched it - despite having a great tournament as a manager - by taking Lavezzi off for Aguero. Should have been Higgers. But that's hindsight.

A few points:

1. This WC separates Maradona from Messi. In fact, it separates any player from Maradona. What he did in 1986 is untouchable and he truly is the best player ever to play. Even Pele had world class players around him, but Maradona dragged an average Argentina side and delivered when it mattered. However, that isn't a knock on Messi; he's still the best of this generation.

2. Hamesh was the best player of the tournament. He already won the Golden Boot, so I can see why he didn't win the Golden Ball.

3. This German side is a machine. Just sums it up.

4. Arsenal fans (some, not here) having an orgasm because, "Arsenal won the WC," need to stop acting like Liverpool fans. Podolski played no part at all and Mertesacker was a bit part player, while Ozil didn't perform at his usual standards either. Nothing to write home about. We'll most likely get Khedira and it'll be nice to finally have a German who performed well at the WC.

5. Call it retrospective vision or whatever, Carlos Tevez would have been instrumental yesterday over the pile of shit Palacio. Aguero never delivers for the national team and Higuain is a big game bottler. Can't expect Messi to do it all. But he's the only reason why Argentina made it to the Final. Any hope of Argentina winning the World Cup is over now for at least until 2030, when the WC - most probably - will be hosted by Argentina and Uruguay. Even then, I don't know... South American football is in a deep dive for the worse.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil was actally great in the semi-final and the final.

Golden Ball was Robben imo, although Lahm, Neuer, Hummels and Muller all could be conceivable.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

SHIT CHECKS OUT YO

FREEDOM REIGNS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Feel kinda sad for Reus.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, Reus would of made a massive impact. Its ok though, he will have plenty chance in World Cups yet.

Think Robben, Rodriguez or Muller should of been Golden Ball winner.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Argentinians rioting at a parade. Just why...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Fifa poster boy getting booed by the whole stadium was :maury all these "Golden ball" are turning into joke now


Germany deserved to win


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Andy's Dad :vince$


EDIT:


Andy's Dad revealed:





:sodone


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Femto said:


> Feel kinda sad for Reus.


I do too, but GOATZE's love for Reus is so awesome to see. Bringing out out his jersey like that was class. So glad he got the winning goal too.










:ken

EDIT:



TheJack said:


> Andy's Dad :vince$


:sodone


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The pictures of Rihanna partying with the Germans are great


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Team of the Tournament:

Navas

Kuyt Vlaar Medel Yepes Diaz

Mascherano Schweinsteiger

Muller James Robben

Messi​
Thinking that team up really illustrated just how few players had genuinely top quality World Cups. Robben and Messi would probably be up there but both had multiple weak games too. Mascherano might actually be as good a shout as any. James was probably technically the best performer but I can't not take into consideration the level of opposition that he was playing against and the first above average side he played he was nullified pretty well. 

I'd take Navas over Neuer personally just because I think Navas had more to do but I know everyone else will choose Neuer which is fine. Just don't tell me he's the best Goalkeeper in the world. CBs all had really great World Cups. Medel suffers a little from Chile's early exit but none of the Final 4 have obvious contenders beside Vlaar who's in there. Plus he was an absolute WARRIOR when he played. Vlaar was probably the best defender all tournament. I'd take Yepes over Marquez because Marquez went full potato needlessly giving Robben a leg to fall over that got his side knocked out. Diaz at LB is pretty obvious to me. Hard to believe he was Oviedo's understudy but he was great not only going forward but at the back too. I'm not sure who else should even be in contention. Maybe Blind but he wasn't as good. I'm guessing most would choose Lahm at RB because he's Phillip Lahm and it's the obvious choice but really he didn't stand out that much this tournament despite being good at RB and he was pretty poor at CM. Kuyt in all honesty did everything Lahm did for me at a position he's probably never played in his life so I'll give Kuyt the edge for the fact it's much more impressive that he played as well as he did at wing back on BOTH sides. Really didn't put a foot wrong.

Mascherano should be a shoe in. It's a shame he's at Barca with Busquets because he's probably the 2nd best player in the world in that position. Bastian probably gets the nod in large part due to his magnificent performance in the Final. Amazing to think Low was playing Lahm CM ahead of him at the start. I will however take great offence to people putting Toni "the master of the 5-10 yard pass" Kroos here ahead of either of these 2.

The top 4 I'd imagine is fairly obvious. No striker had a great tournament so you get Messi in that role just because. I don't think Muller should be in contention for POTT btw. Yes he scored 5 goals but 3 of them were against a pathetic Portuguese team. He did play well though and he's in there for a reason but don't get carried away by the Portugal hat-trick. Robben, Mascherano and James were all comfortably better. 

Honourable mentions I guess should go to Neuer, Ochoa, Johnson, Gonzalez, Marquez, Van Buyten, Blind, Valbuena, Cuadrado, Alexis, Zuniga, Bolanos, Schurrle, Benzema, Van Persie, Origi, E. Valencia

And now the much eagerly anticipated POTATO team of the tournament:

Casilas

Luiz Ramos Pepe

Muntari Gerrard Paulinho Yaya Rooney

Fred Mario​
So what if the formation doesn't fit. Very hard to leave Akinfeev, Pepe, Senderos, Pique, Maxi Pereira, Marcelo, Song, Palacios, Alonso, Boateng, Moses and Suarez out of that team too. *


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Team of the Tournament:
> 
> Navas
> 
> ...


Ah, the ol' 5-2-3-1 formation...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Too Lazy to make an XI but best players: 

Messi/James/Muller/Robben/Neymar
Masch/Schweinsteiger/Kroos
Lahm/Hummels/Garay/Vlaar
Neuer

Worst players

Higuain/Palacio/Aguero/Fred/Jo/
Alonso/Paulinho/Gustavo
Maicon/Luiz/Dante/Alves
Cesar

Scolari

Best active world cup posters ITT: 

1) Me 
2) Seabs/Vader/Seb/Kiz/Baines on TOAST/the usual cunts


Worst active world cup posters ITT: 

1) TNA Orginal- 192
2) Kabraxal- 179
3) Xevoz- 97
4) Λ Dandy Λ- 67
5) Chr1st0- 30 

total number of posts- 565
total number of posts that weren't complete utter shit- 0


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer is the best GK in the world.

not even joking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho on the half time change.



> "I would like to know why Lavezzi stayed in the dressing room at half-time," Mourinho said. "Argentina had been playing with two lines of four, with Enzo Perez closing Philipp Lahm and Lavezzi doing the same on the other side. Because they were so compact Messi could walk while defending and then when he got the ball he had the energy to make the difference.
> 
> "When Sabella brought Aguero on for Lavezzi, Argentina changed from a 4-4-2 to a 4-3-3 and they lost a lot of balance. Messi had to run much more after Lavezzi went off.
> 
> "The team lost balance and especially energy -- energy that they needed in extra-time."


Completely agree with it. I just didn't get why Lavezzi who along with Messi was their best attacker that half went off. Just made no sense whatsoever unless he was carrying an injury.

He also said that Messi doesn't need a World Cup to be seen as a legendary player and we shouldn't compare players from different generations.



EGame said:


> Best active world cup posters ITT:
> 
> 1) Me
> 2) Seabs/Vader/Seb/Kiz/Baines on TOAST/the usual cunts


Joel's Xmas card list
Mom
Dad
Girlfriend
Brother
Sister
Nephew
Nieces
Rest of family
Friends
EGame

Dead to me


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's a very smart man when he's not chatting complete shit.

i presumed that lavezzi had just picked up an injury. he was playing the best game i'd seen him play in a long time. if he wasnt injured then bringing on a terrible for the tournament kun was scolari-esque levels of stupid.

it's a shame di maria wasn't fit but i can't recall if sabella played him in midfield or out wide. lack of midfield depth killed argentina in the end, masch obviously outstanding and perez worked his arse off, but biglia, gago were all kinds of horrid, and i have no clue if there's any midfielders knocking down the wall either to get in. argentina were probably also hampered by the lamela disaster and losing that wide option, allowing messi to play a more central role, instead of being forced to come deep and play passes with shitkickers like biglia.

both brazil and argentina need to make some big decisions now, especially manager wise. a foreign manager for both probably wouldn't hurt, but i suspect brazil will end up with tite, and argentina will probably try to get pekerman, because we know how much argentina love going back to past managers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I think everyone was baffled by it. Leaving Tevez out of the squad was baffling too. Obviously it's a big IF but I think they would have won that match with Tevez on the pitch. Or even a fit Di Maria.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew I forgot some people hence the usual cunts. Sheeeit, send me that card Joel. 

I'm also kind of shocked that in a day where the entire media is bashing Messi, of all people, Mou is standing up for him. 

I agree 100% with him though, what a disaster it was to take Lavezzi off.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

or Reus

^ who's bashing Messi?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> it's a shame di maria wasn't fit but i can't recall if sabella played him in midfield or out wide. lack of midfield depth killed argentina in the end, masch obviously outstanding and perez worked his arse off, but biglia, gago were all kinds of horrid, and i have no clue if there's any midfielders knocking down the wall either to get in. argentina were probably also hampered by the lamela disaster and losing that wide option, allowing messi to play a more central role, instead of being forced to come deep and play passes with shitkickers like biglia.


Di Maria was a monumental miss. Havig him in midfield would have given them someone who is able to drive the ball forward and that would have allowed Messi not to have to start so deep for every attack. Not to mention that Di Maria is as hard of a worker as anyone. Massive shame. (Not saying the result would have been different, pls don't be angry with me Germans)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Leaving Tevez out of the squad doesn't seem like a big deal on paper when you have the names of Messi/Higuain/Aguero/Di Maria/Palacio/Lavezzi in attack. 

But half of those players were awful/not used properly and the decision to not take Tevez will now be looked as a huge mistake.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What Joel and Kiz said basically.

Taking off Lavezzi was a horrific move, especially when he was actually having a good game. After that, the dynamics completely changed.

Argentina needs a foreign manager to instill that urgency. These Argentinean managers just don't have the tactical astuteness. But AFC doesn't offer high wages to their managers and that will be a stumbling block. Sabella is earning £700k a year. No manager would agree with wages as low as that. Not to mention the corruption running rampant top to bottom within AFC.




Seabs said:


> *I think everyone was baffled by it. Leaving Tevez out of the squad was baffling too. Obviously it's a big IF but I think they would have won that match with Tevez on the pitch. Or even a fit Di Maria.*


Instead of Palacio, if it were Tevez on last night, Argentina may have won it. Tevez doesn't like Messi and that probably clinched it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Femto said:


> or Reus
> 
> ^ who's bashing Messi?


Most media have made him the face of the loss. Also claiming he was a no show and failed. 

Also they are ridiculing him for winning the stupid golden ball or whatever its called when he obviously didn't give a shit about it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they took an injury riddled kun and left a fit tevez who had a good season with juventus.

no one really saw the spudfest that was higuain either but kun went into the world cup with an injury, and choosing palacio over tevez was just odd. left them crucified in terms of depth, especially after having an already light midfield.

also dont believe there is any way that pastore could've been any worse than biglia or gago. or even try and get cambiasso out of retirement.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> they took an injury riddled kun and left a fit tevez who had a good season with juventus.
> 
> no one really saw the spudfest that was higuain either but kun went into the world cup with an injury, and choosing palacio over tevez was just odd. left them crucified in terms of depth, especially after having an already light midfield.
> 
> also dont believe there is any way that pastore could've been any worse than biglia or gago. or even try and get cambiasso out of retirement.


Pastore didn't go because he wants to play where Messi does. He sees himself as Messi's competitor. There's a lot of jealousy within the Argentinean National Team. Sabella didn't want any of the distractions. With Pastore, I agree, but with Tevez, it turned out to be a major blunder. Higuain sucked all tournament long. Aguero has never been an influence for the national team and he was injured more or less. Palacio is nowhere near Tevez.

At the end, like in 2006, managerial decisions cost Argentina. In 2006, Pekerman went defensive too early. Here, Sabella, got his team selection entirely wrong and that one blunder to take off somebody as hard-working as Lavezzi when he was having the game of his tournament...

Argentina is almost cursed in footballing terms and it will take some monumental shift to remove that. 1930, 1950 withdrawal, 1990 shambles... Three times in a row against Germany. Just get a good manager.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Didn't Tevez turn down the call up to spend time with his family?

http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/16/carlos-tevez-ill-reject-world-cup-place-to-go-to-disney-world-4701516/


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Do you think Falcao will return on the 2015 Copa America? As for Neymar, he should be back on the end of this year.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

EGame said:


> Congrats to the Germans, spectacular goal worthy of winning any world cup. So much emphasis was put on individual performers in this world cup: Robben, Messi, Neymar, James but in the end the Germans deserved because they were by far the best TEAM. Incredibly efficient, that cunt Schweinsteiger was easily the best player on the pitch. Top performance.
> 
> My thoughts on the game:
> 
> ...


LOL Didnt Messi had an easy chance to score in second half? i know Neuer is GOATkeeper but if you want to be called GOAT you just dont miss those chances, too much bias.

Next world cup, i wonder if colombia and belgium golden generation can play better in Russia than in Brazil


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:clap:clap:clap:clap

Laughed at a few of my co-workers who were annoyed of the people celebrating in the streets at night.
I went to sleep at 1:00am and had to get up at 3:45am so I don't give a fuck man, really just fucking enjoy history.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

kimino said:


> LOL Didnt Messi had an easy chance to score in second half? i know Neuer is GOATkeeper but if you want to be called GOAT you just dont miss those chances, too much bias.
> 
> Next world cup, i wonder if colombia and belgium golden generation can play better in Russia than in Brazil


So Messi can't be considered one of the GOAT players because he missed ONE chance? 

So Pele and Maradona scored with every shot they took never missed a chance in their life? 

Assuming we're think of the same incident he had a shot from a tight-ish angle that skimmed just past the post. It was hardly a gimme or like he missed an open goal from two yards out or something. I'm cool with people not ranking him as the best ever because everybody is entitled to their opinion, but saying he's not the best because he missed one chance is genuinely laughable, especially after he's more than proved his goal-scoring and finishing prowess at Barcelona.



but srsly, is this Messi GOAT argument STILL going on? are people ever just going to realise that comparing the likes of Messi and Ronaldo to Pele and Maradona is like trying to draw direct comparisons between John Cena and George Hackenschmidt? It's just silly. These guys never had their careers scrutinised like Messi and Ronaldo have had and just so much has changed in football since people like Pele were around. Obviously there's a list of elite players with guys like Pele, Zidane, Best, Maradona, Cruyff, Di Stefano, Messi etc. on it but it's just absolutely impossible to DEFINITIVELY say which one of them was 'the best' because so there's so many factors involved that are out of control of the players themselves.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

COPA AMERICA ~ Finally something for Messi to win with Argentina (not counting his Olympic Gold Medal).

Simeone should be managing this team of WOATs leading to Russia 2018.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> ...


This is depresing to read,man 

What the fuck you germans WOATS,be happy once in your lifes. :cussin:


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Brazilians refusing to understand why cheering for Germany is a HUGE mistake. Man, why people are so stupid sometimes?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

UnbelievableJeff I'm glad you bought that up. I just read an article that was related to your post. 



> The great paradox that will unfairly define Lionel Messi
> by Jen Evelyn | Posted on Monday, July 14th, 2014
> 
> Lionel Messi’s Argentina came closer to a World Cup title on Sunday than they have been in the last 24 years. The only minutes they were behind in the tournament were the seven minutes after Mario Götze’s goal at extra time, in the final. The sight of Messi walking past the World Cup trophy with an empty glare in his eyes will stay in the collective memory of the world of football, and paradoxically, unfairly, define him.
> ...


:clap


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, Messi is not the most criticized player in the history of football. What a laughable statement.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> but srsly, is this Messi GOAT argument STILL going on?


Exactly, along with the constant Ronaldo comparisons. It irritates the fucking life out of me that every little thing either he or Ronaldo do is used in an argument to prove they're better than the other. It's just tedious and so so pointless. It's just opinion. There's no right answer.

Imagine if it was possible just to sit back & enjoy them for the incredible talent they both have...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, Messi is not the most criticized player in the history of football. What a laughable statement.


Good job backing up your statement with names. :clap


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

---

*Goals scored by clubs*

Bayern Munich 18
Barcelona 10 
Man Utd 9 
Chelsea 8 
Real Madrid 7 
Monaco 6 (LMAO)
Porto 4 
PSV 4 
Wolfsburg 4


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Femto said:


> Neuer is the best GK in the world.
> 
> not even joking.


I agree. Neuer was great.

I also think Pastore should of been in the Argentina team, he should of made the subs at least..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's actually a good idea to separate the Maradona and Pele's from the modern era. With or without a World Cup, Messi is in contention for the greatest, even more so when the oldies are out of the equation. I'd probably still have Zidane and maybe R9 above him. Messi is definitely in the top 5 along with Cristiano. Not sure about who'd be fifth.



Femto said:


> Barcelona 10


8 out of 10 scored by two players. :lol

Did any other Barcelona players score or are the other two for Suarez?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

sesel said:


> Brazilians refusing to understand why cheering for Germany is a HUGE mistake. Man, why people are so stupid sometimes?


In fairness to Brazilians, they were put in a tough spot. Cheering for the team that took them out because it's against their sworn rival. The "Brasil decime que se siente" chant that Argentines had didn't help matters.






It would've been nice for all of Latin America to rally behind Argentina, much like it seemed Europeans (at least on this forum) wanted a Germany/Holland final above all else (though in fairness both European squads played better football than the South American semifinalists). But I can't really fault Brazilians for not wanting their home turf to host the celebration of Argentina's World Cup victory.

Had Brazil lost in controversial fashion to Germany, maybe they'd be more bitter toward them. But losing the way they did, I think Brazilians were resolved to the idea that their squad humiliated themselves and deserved their defeat. After making peace with that, it would be easier to root against their rival. Just a theory though. I was a bit surprised myself when I discovered about the rivalry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Schurrle (3)
Oscar (2)
Lukaku (1)
Torres (1)

Someone help me out with the last one.

Edit: Unless they are counting Luiz. But he was officially a PSG player when he scored that free kick. Although, he may have been a Chelsea player when he scored vs Chile. Lol.



Choke2Death said:


> Did any other Barcelona players score or are the other two for Suarez?


Sanchez.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> UnbelievableJeff I'm glad you bought that up. I just read an article that was related to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> :clap


What scrutiny are we talking about here exactly? He just got handed player of the tournament by Fifa! Scrutiny on a message board full of obsessive football nerds (yes your humble narrator included) is not the same as scrutiny by a media who absolutely idolise the man and hand him awards on a silver platter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> What scrutiny are we talking about here exactly? He just got handed player of the tournament by Fifa! Scrutiny on a message board full of obsessive football nerds (yes your humble narrator included) is not the same as scrutiny by a media who absolutely idolise the man and hand him awards on a silver platter.


People only idolise him when he does something good, the football world crucifies Messi when he doesn't live up to expectations. FIFA also doesn't fall under 'media'. Nobody has been criticized more than him. One of the reasons is because he lives in a technological age where information is shared instantly. Something players like Maradona and Pele never had to go through. 

Messi since 2008/2009 Messi has been scrutinized by his own nation more than anywhere else in the world saying that he doesn't "try" for Argentina like he does for Barca. The media were extremely harsh on him. He was a victim of his own nation, every time he achieved success with Barca, people in Argentina criticized him for not delivering glory to Argentina.

Do you pay attention to Spanish media? I follow it daily. If you look back this season, the only season in 6 years where Messi had a poor season (still scored over 40 goals) and Barca didn't win anything, there were articles published in the biggest spanish papers saying that Messi should be sold based on Barca's elimination in the CL and league loss on the final day. Other than that, people were calling him lazy, unmotivated, lost passion for the sport etc. while disregarding the fact that he had battled multiple injuries. I have* never *seen a player treated so shit by the media than what the Spanish press did to Messi this year. 

On top of that, people are actually blaming Messi for winning the golden ball like it was his fault or something, more blame is being put on Messi than it is on FIFA for actually giving that award, ridiculous. If you look at the headlines about Gotze today you will see the quote "Low told Gotze to be better than Messi" about the same number of time as "Gotze scored the winning goal in the WC final." They are mocking and criticizing him every chance they get.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> What scrutiny are we talking about here exactly? He just got handed player of the tournament by Fifa! Scrutiny on a message board full of obsessive football nerds (yes your humble narrator included) is not the same as scrutiny by a media who absolutely idolise the man and hand him awards on a silver platter.


He was booed heavily when he received that award though. I'm not sure if it was because he was Argentinian (you know Brazil and all) or because they believed he didn't deserve it (which is debatable, there were arguably better players but I don't think any one player really made a great case for it).


The whole argument on who the GOAT is mute anyway. Different players playing in widely different times and football landscapes. Can't we all agree that all the players mentioned in relation to this type of question are/were bloody brilliant


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Bo Dallas: 

https://vine.co/v/MxjnYLrF05w


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Good job backing up your statement with names. :clap


Pretty much everything you said about Messi applies to Ronaldo, who got it far, far worse around 2009-2011, where he was basically declared a fraud in comparison to good guy Messi. 

Seriously though. You never hear Messi criticised without a reminder of his brilliance. I'm pretty sure the laziness comment were thrown at him because his running statistics were so poor. As for the most scrutinized footballers? Try guys like Gervinho or Forlan who are basically written off as footballers after a couple of bad seasons in a foreign league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Pretty much everything you said about Messi applies to Ronaldo, who got it far, far worse around 2009-2011, where he was basically declared a fraud in comparison to good guy Messi.
> 
> Seriously though. You never hear Messi criticised without a reminder of his brilliance. I'm pretty sure the laziness comment were thrown at him because his running statistics were so poor. As for the most scrutinized footballers? Try guys like Gervinho or Forlan who are basically written off as footballers after a couple of bad seasons in a foreign league.


Not even close. 

1) The Spanish press has criticized Ronaldo, but mass media in Spain originates from Madrid and because of that Ronaldo is far more protected than Messi. You have to add the ongoing political situation between Catalunya and the rest of Spain makes their propaganda relentless when it comes to Barcelona and Messi. 

2) I don't know the situation in Portugal and how fans treat Ronaldo, but I definitely know it isn't the same as Argentina for Messi. People live under the idea that he should replicate Maradona's career. That's pressure and expectations Ronaldo doesn't have. Keep in my people refer to Maradona as god in Argentina, and they expect Messi to be the same. 

3) Gervinho and Forlan never received as much publicity as Messi, even though they may be written off by English media to a worse degree, they have never been targeted as much or received much international criticism..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 1) The Spanish press has criticized Ronaldo, but mass media in Spain originates from Madrid and because of that Ronaldo is far more protected than Messi. You have to add the ongoing political situation between Catalunya and the rest of Spain makes their propaganda relentless when it comes to Barcelona and Messi.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about just the Spanish media, I'm talking about how they're reflected throughout the world. Even so, Ronaldo is subject to pretty much the same circumstances, even though you're right what you say about the political stuff in Spain, you have to consider that even the Madrid based media was turning against Ronaldo along with some retarded Madrid fans in those years, simply because he wasn't playing at Messi's level. 

You could argue that Maradona creates more pressure, but he'll never be seen in the same light as him anyways. Whether he's better than him or not, I always think that's a bit of a cop out. I think he's been mainly criticised for not reproducing his club form, something Ronaldo has always had thrown at him too. He will probably get more scrutiny in this area because Argentina are normally better than Portugal. Ronaldo also would have faced a shit load more abuse for his lacklustre world cup had he not had that playoff performance.

Obviously they're not scrutinized on the same scale but it's bizzare to suggest Messi gets it worse off particularly as his criticism, like Ronaldo, comes every so often and in the midst of almost unprecedented praise. Those other players pretty much became comedy figures and people, including myself, would buy into it and completely dismiss them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll just re-iterate what I said yesterday, Messi and Ronaldo are by far the two must judged and scrutinised footballers ever. Agreed completely with EGame and Jeff. Every single performance they make is either lauded or criticised and both are usually the scapegoat when their teams lose.



Femto said:


> Neuer is the best GK in the world.
> 
> not even joking.


Neuer has been the best keeper in the world for at least 3 years.

Neuer
Courtois




Valdes




The rest














Pepe Reina


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm not talking about just the Spanish media, I'm talking about how they're reflected throughout the world. Even so, Ronaldo is subject to pretty much the same circumstances, even though you're right what you say about the political stuff in Spain, you have to consider that even the Madrid based media was turning against Ronaldo along with some retarded Madrid fans in those years, simply because he wasn't playing at Messi's level.
> 
> You could argue that Maradona creates more pressure, but he'll never be seen in the same light as him anyways. Whether he's better than him or not, I always think that's a bit of a cop out. I think he's been mainly criticised for not reproducing his club form, something Ronaldo has always had thrown at him too. He will probably get more scrutiny in this area because Argentina are normally better than Portugal. Ronaldo also would have faced a shit load more abuse for his lacklustre world cup had he not had that playoff performance.
> 
> Obviously they're not scrutinized on the same scale but it's bizzare to suggest Messi gets it worse off particularly as his criticism, like Ronaldo, comes every so often and in the midst of almost unprecedented praise. Those other players pretty much became comedy figures and people, including myself, would buy into it and completely dismiss them.


Messi is a far more targeted and sought after individual though. 

The worst I've seen is a Spanish paper (with Madrid favourability) surveyed hundreds of "fans" on whether Messi should be sold or not after the elimination in the CL against Atletico. I recall it was about 75-80% voted yes in favour of selling him. 

It's astonishing to believe that a paper would fix a survey, interview a hundreds of Madrid fans (without revealing that they were Madrid supporters and just labelled them as a "Spanish Fans") just to portray a disgusting propaganda against Messi and publish it just for the sake of tarnishing his name. 

Honestly, there has never been a player in the history of the game who has been scrutinized so much by both countries that he represents both internationally and club level.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XUkX2Yo7D4

After the match


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Martyn tyler after ronaldo scored header against united in cl:
'If ronaldo is this good just imagine how good messi is!' 
Says it all really..couldnt even let ronldo have his moment

Hes scrutinized more now as he was built up sooooooooooooooooooo much

He wacked some dude on his back and i heard a commentator on radio say oh just look at messi what determination! 

Tbf ronaldo gets that too but he was always called out on his bad habits every now and then


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't believe the Argentine fans started to riot in Argentina after the loss... even Brazil showed more class than that and they were stomped and embarrassed on the pitch. And still amazed they managed to reward Messi for underperforming, especially given that he didn't have the stats or the intangibles this overall tournament. Though glad some of the media have soured on his legacy now that he's fallen flat outside of Barca yet again. Bout time he starts catching flak for average play. 

Still happy for Germany for finally getting that monkey off their back. Love the symmetry for each of the three four time or more champions raising the 4th trophy 24 years later.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> People only idolise him when he does something good, the football world crucifies Messi when he doesn't live up to expectations. FIFA also doesn't fall under 'media'. Nobody has been criticized more than him. One of the reasons is because he lives in a technological age where information is shared instantly. Something players like Maradona and Pele never had to go through.
> 
> Messi since 2008/2009 Messi has been scrutinized by his own nation more than anywhere else in the world saying that he doesn't "try" for Argentina like he does for Barca. The media were extremely harsh on him. He was a victim of his own nation, every time he achieved success with Barca, people in Argentina criticized him for not delivering glory to Argentina.
> 
> ...













Holyyy! Not sure if EGame... Class post.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Can't believe the Argentine fans started to riot in Argentina after the loss... even Brazil showed more class than that and they were stomped and embarrassed on the pitch. *And still amazed they managed to reward Messi for underperforming, especially given that he didn't have the stats or the intangibles this overall tournament.* Though glad some of the media have soured on his legacy now that he's fallen flat outside of Barca yet again. *Bout time he starts catching flak for average play.*
> 
> Still happy for Germany for finally getting that monkey off their back. Love the symmetry for each of the three four time or more champions raising the 4th trophy 24 years later.












If you want to argue that Messi's play was below _his_ usual standard of play, sure. But to call his performance in this tournament "average" is baffling.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

---

and for Deutschland..


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Telos said:


> If you want to argue that Messi's play was below _his_ usual standard of play, sure. But to call his performance in this tournament "average" is baffling.



True. Messi had a great world cup...for the first 4 matches. His performances dipped quite a bit after that, when one could argue that Argentina started facing better teams with better defences.

I'd say he was still one of the top 5 performers in the World Cup though. I still don't think any one player really had a brilliant World Cup, since most had a mix of great and poor performances.

Honestly a defender like Hummels or Vlaar should have won it. They actually performed well throughout the tournament (although Hummels declined a bit in extra-time of the final, mostly due to exhaustion).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hummels was carrying a knee injury that needed surgery. He put it off till after the WC.

In other news, Kramer doesn't remember playing the match. :|


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Germans calling the argentinians "monkeys" and using the word "gaucho", which referes to people at he south of Brazil as well, shows the lack of of respect for both countries. I knew that all the feelings towards Brazil were fake and the prove it as soos as the arrived in their home. 



Well, don't forget which squad is the only five time champions.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

German players spent the day in Rio (prior to the final) interacting with Brazilian fans and posing with them for pictures in the local club jerseys.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Femto said:


> German players spend the day in Rio (prior to the final) interacting with Brazilian fans and posing with them for pictures in the local club jerseys.


Right, they love us.......


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I remember when Neuer caught everyone's attention with some great shot stopping performances for Schalke in the Champions League back in 2008. I also remember at the time thinking 'everyone's getting overexcited here, he's had some good games, but Rene Adler is the real future of German goalkeeping'. Whoops.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

sesel said:


> Right, they love us.......


England Loves you Sesel

With that in mind can you award England the Morale Cup, it maybe the only thing we win for another 40 odd years


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sesel said:


> Right, they love us.......


:draper2


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Femto said:


> :draper2


Just for the record, it was sarcasm.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sesel said:


> Just for the record, it was sarcasm.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Next time, you'll understand faster. Believe it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Femto said:


> In other news, Kramer doesn't remember playing the match. :|


Poor guy. Had a feeling that he got concussed after the collision as he looked completely out of it. FIFA should take notes from WWE on this.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Despite a dour knockout stage, this has been the best World Cup since 98. I'm having football withdrawals now it's over.

On a positive note, I'm over the moon that I'll never witness some of your posts again!

I've never cherished the regular posts of DA, CGS and the novelist posts of The Monster so much - cannot wait!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

You just have to love these guys..... :banderas

(Celebrating their win in Berlin with the fans)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Feeling empty inside.  Certainly the GOAT World cup out of the ones I've seen.

4 more years lego


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> You just have to love these guys..... :banderas
> 
> (Celebrating their win in Berlin with the fans)


Muller is such a dork :johnson

Fußballgott tho :watson


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Big Phil gets to the semis and resigns. Woy finishes bottom of the group... :woy


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Why would he? He's got the best job for a Manager and he doesn't even deserve it.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The player that had the best arm-folding lineup pose was Benoit Assou-Ekotto from Cameroon. Wonder how players will fold their arms on the next world cup, I like this idea.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Telos said:


> If you want to argue that Messi's play was below _his_ usual standard of play, sure. But to call his performance in this tournament "average" is baffling.


It wasn't average but those are a whole bunch of empty stats you just posted there. Please tell me the man of the match awards were for the first 4 games? If so fair enough. 

One thing that is irritating me is the notion that Argentina were carried to this final by Messi. No they clearly weren't. He carried them to a particular point and then defensive changes were made which altered their entire playing style and helped them grind their way through to the final whilst the offence actually dipped considerably. If Messi had played in the later stages how he started the world cup, Argentina would have lifted the trophy. They weren't a remarkable team but they didn't need to be remarkable with a defensive system that was frustrating the hell out of everyone they played, they just required Messi to be Messi and he simply didn't play to his potential. There were shots and chances that he would have buried in a Barca shirt that for whatever reason he couldn't pull off in the latter stages of the tournament. 

When you're the deadliest finisher in football and you miss what have become for you easy shots, the blame can not fall on your mediocre team it has to rest on the shoulders of the man who we have come to expect greatness from. There were moments in games against Belgium, Holland and Germany where I said aloud "Goal" when Messi had his chance only to be shocked when he missed them. 

It is amazing to think that one of the top 5 most natural finishers to have ever played the game is now 0 for 6 in world cup knockout games. That has to be a psychological thing to be that good only to come up that short in this particular environment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't want to comment on Messi but stats don't always tell the whole picture and people with an agenda attempt to use them to prove their point. Is Tim Sherwood Spurs' best ever Premier League manager? His win ratio says he is!


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

One day the mighty England shall win


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> One day the mighty England shall win


2034 WC in China sounds a good bet. :


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lahm has retired from international football apparently


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Shocking tbh. Best time to bow out though. Will be missed, surely.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCKKK?>??


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Disappointed in Lahm. What sort of captain retires from international football at all, let alone a player who clearly has plenty left in the tank? There's still plenty more this German team could achieve, so to walk on them is just baffling to me. Is a couple more years of club football and some extra holidays really worth it to give up an opportunity at greatness? You'd have thought Klose's long lasting commitment to the national team finally being rewarded might actually be an example to other players about how it's done, but it's gone completely over the head of a bloke who shared a locker room with him. Although I guess at 5'7, most things do go over Lahm's head.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol...beginning of the end for Germany. 

Oh well, better to go out like this rather than risk ending up like Casillas.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

there's no better way to go out, eternally remembered for winning a world cup in brazil and beating brazil 1-7 on the way.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

He's won the most important trophy in the world and wants to prolong his club career. Hardly surprising. Plus, it's always best to leave at your peak. I'm sure playing against the likes of Ethiopia in friendlies for two years until EC 2016 didn't seem exciting for him. It wouldn't to anybody.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

went out at his peak, after winning the world cup and not giving the chance to have a shocking tournament to sully his legacy

i'd say a few from spain were wishing they did just that 2 years ago.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lahm is 30, better to bow out now while on top than play on to the next Euros/WC. 



Nige™ said:


> I don't want to comment on Messi but stats don't always tell the whole picture and people with an agenda attempt to use them to prove their point. Is Tim Sherwood Spurs' best ever Premier League manager? His win ratio says he is!


To be honest, results-wise Sherwood was a great manager for Spurs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

At least Bastian gets the armband now :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dunga apparently favourite to be the new brazil manager

:lmao :lmao :lmao if this does happen. are we just pretending the 2010 world cup didnt happen? the bloke was sacked from internacional just recently

is there something i'm not understanding here?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Perfect time to go out, but at the same time he still has so much left to give. Bit disappointing to see it happen this early.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sucks to see Lahm retire so early since he has plenty to offer and is a key player of the team. But good for him to go out on top by winning the top trophy.

Who knows, maybe he changes his mind and returns for Euro 2016? Figo also retired only to return for one final run last decade and he was actually past his prime.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dunga is 80% shit

hahaheheheuehueh

see wot I did there


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

What Lahm retired and klose still hasn't?
Lahm. is 30 and klose is 37 lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted. Found it funny...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dunga was such a fucking dick of a manager. Wouldn't pick Ronaldinho because he embarrassed him as a player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well by the sounds of things, dunga is the new brazil manager, and will be announced 'in the coming days'

utterly laughable. brazil's federation have just sent brazilian football further back than after the 7-1. this bloke benched dani alves when he was possibly the best right back around in 2010. this on top of an ex football agent being appointed the general director of the brazilian fa. ridiculous.

dunga also once said he wouldn't have made thiago silva captain. genius.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Brazil continues to appoint failure after failure to their manager's spot. The fact that Dunga is even coming back proves that not a single member of the CBF has any sense in them.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Brazil is going to face Colombia this upcoming September 5, 2014
Zuniga will be the main target in that game, expect a red card.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Brazil continues to appoint failure after failure to their manager's spot. The fact that Dunga is even coming back proves that not a single member of the CBF has any sense in them.


Seems just like a desperation move, they had to get rid of Scolari ASAP.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So Dunga for Brazil? I can't understand why they're doing this. Unlike Argentina, Brazil actually have a great team, so all they need is a level headed tactician. Neymar would be at his peak in Russia. A lousy decision that has ruined any chance of a South American team winning it in 2018.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Gerrard supposedly confirmed his retirement from international football.

Next captain??? Cahill? Hart? Rooney?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'll be 'Brand Rooney.'

People are right to question whether he even should be a regular starter. Cahill & Hart are the likeliest to have that status and you'd have to look it being either of those two. I wouldn't mind either tbh. There's certainly no outstanding candidate.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Rooney will be the new captain of England. He's the right player to make captain. 
Also for Mexico, if Marquez retires, then probably El Chicharito might be the new captain of the team


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rooney is a tosspot of the highest order. barely good enough for the england squad, stinks it up majorly every time he plays. if he's going to be their leader then may god help us all.

http://futebolthoughts.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/dunga-the-old-is-the-new-new-for-brazil/

enjoyed this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Rooney will be the new captain of England. He's the right player to make captain.
> Also for Mexico, if Marquez retires, then probably El Chicharito might be the new captain of the team


No he is not. Rooney should not be captain on england

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's going to be Rooney. There's no clear captain in the squad, so they'll go with him, which is wrong, but whatever, Idc anymore.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just give it to Joe Hart.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Just give it to whoever has the most respect of his teammates, it's not that hard. It's not like a player has to have the armband to be a leader on the pitch. Just look at the dynamic with Argentina. Messi is the captain as he's the one with the most respect, but Mascherano is still a prominent organizer and leader in the team.


----------

